# Gfunk-JollyDoc Crossover Story Hour [Updated 4/30]



## gfunk

Greetings new readers! I hope you find this Story Hour entertaining. To make your lives easier I have begun to compile these tales into PDF format. All three sagas will eventually be available. These documents also contain extensive backgrounds, character bios and game notes.

Saga 1 - City of the Spider Queen
Link: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=72749

-----------------------------------

*Introduction*

Welcome everyone and thank you for reading!

The following Story Hour takes place in the Forgotten Realms with characters who begin at level 16 and eventually go well into epic levels. It takes place in three major parts:






City of the Spider Queen (detailed here)
Bastion of Broken Souls
Lich-Queen’s Beloved
*Back Story*





Our campaign world is, by no stretch of the imagination, new. It has been in existence since the mid-1990s. Joe, Richard and several other players (who have left the group) began with the exploits of Alphar Turrin and his famed ‘Vorpal Blades.’ Below is a summary of the major events of our campaign world (mainly precipitated by our own PCs). Note: This was the campaign handout distributed to us when we started our current campaign at the launch of 3rd edition.

*Forgotten Realms: The Dark Ages*

In the year 1369 DR, known as the Year of the Gauntlet, the city of Tilverton, in the forest kingdom of Cormyr, vanished. In its place was left a vast dome of utter blackness, and a mystery, that once solved, would change the face of Faerun forever . . .

It was Eleint, early fall, and the new peace that Cormyr had found since the coronation of Queen Alusair was shattered. Bands of giants had descended in force from the Storm Horns, the Thunder Peaks, and the Deserts Mouth Mountains, laying waste to several small villages, and posing the threat of a full-scale war. Then, without warning, all communication with the frontier town of Tilverton was suddenly cut off. 

Investigators soon discovered that the city had simply disappeared and had been replaced with a dome of impenetrable darkness. Efforts to pierce the dome met with disaster. None returned from beyond its dark boundary. The Queen mustered the best and the brightest of her retainers, drawn from the ranks of both the War Wizards and the Purple Dragons to attempt to solve the puzzle. This expenditure of resources sorely taxed the campaign against the giant raiders, and the Crown was forced to rely upon the services of mercenaries, so-called "adventurers." 

One such company was led by the famed Alphar Turin, one-time leader of the legendary band of heroes known as the Vorpal Blades. With him traveled a group of experienced troubleshooters, which included the mage Godfrey, of the Cormyrian War Wizards; the renowned minstrel, Mendryl Belarond; and the former Vorpal Blade, Ace Deepstalker. 

The company set out to deal with the giants by striking at several hidden strongholds within the mountains. However, during the course of their investigation they stumbled upon the hidden identity of the puppet-masters who held the giants' strings . . . the drow. 

The dark elves were apparently organizing the giants into a unified force with the purpose of destabilizing the power structure of Cormyr. A priestess of Ghaunadaur named Eclavdra led these particular drow. Alphar and his band managed to defeat several groups of the dark elves, and then found the subterranean highway, which led deep into the earth towards the fell city of the drow, Erelhei Cinlu. Pursuing the drow into the bowels of the Underdark, the heroes left the world of light behind...and were never heard from again. 

The truth of the matter is this: Alphar himself never made it into the Underdark. He fell in battle with a rogue band of illithids, and was taken prisoner. The rest of the group pressed on without him, making new allies along the way, and losing some of their own as well. Eventually, they did indeed find the drow city, and managed to infiltrate its dark heart. What they found there took them totally by surprise. 

Yes, Eclavdra and her supporters had indeed organized the giants for their own evil schemes, but they were not the ones responsible for the disappearance of Tilverton. No, that particular atrocity was the doing of the Spider Queen herself . . . the demoness Lolth. It was Eclavdra's goal to break the spider cult's power in Erelhei Cinlu, and raise up Ghaunadaur as the chief Power of the Underdark. 

However, Lolth would not be so easily undone. She set her own plan in motion, to invade the surface world by creating a portal directly from Tilverton to the Abyss! Eclavdra revealed these facts to Godfrey and his remaining comrades, convincing them that the only way to restore Tilverton was to destroy Lolth. The party set out to do just that. They invaded the unholy Fane of the demoness, and encountered an avatar of the deity herself. 

A fierce struggle ensued with the end result being that Lolth was banished back to her home plane, but not defeated. Godfrey became obsessed with destroying her, and led his band through a magical gateway . . . a gateway to the Abyss. 

What happened thereafter can only be guessed at, but the fact remains that none of the company ever returned from that journey. Furthermore, their mission was obviously a failure...which leads us to the story at hand...

Over the next two months, the black dome surrounding Tilverton began to expand, devouring much of the northern half of the Stonelands. Alusair mustered all the forces at her command, but the inexorable expansion could not be stopped.

Then, on the first day of Nightal, the dome opened. From within its inky blackness issued forth a host made of the stuff of nightmares. Demons, monstrous spiders, drow by the thousands, and creatures never before heard of poured out of the Abyssal portal and into the Stonelands. Included in this dark army was the so-called Devil Dragon, Nalavarauthatoryl the Red and her goblin horde. 

The armies of Cormyr fought back valiantly, but the tide could not be stemmed. At last, a company of War Wizards led by Vangerdahast stormed the gateway, disappearing into the Void. Though the Devil Dragon was destroyed in the assault, it seems that wizards’ sacrifice was in vain. The portal remained open, and the demonic host continued to advance. They flooded across the Stonelands, defeating the garrisons at Castle Kilgrave and Castle Crag. The Gnoll Pass was open to them, and the heart of Cormyr itself. 

Arabel was the first city to fall, followed by Immersea and Hilp. In the end, only Suzail stood fast, but it was only a matter of time. When the jewel of Cormyr finally succumbed the city was all but burned to the ground. Queen Alusair, her consort Ren, and the sorcerer Caladnei, successor to Vangerdahast, managed to escape at the last moment, and fled across the Lake of Dragons to the Sea of Fallen Stars, and eventually to Aglarond.

By spring, the unthinkable had come to pass: the Kingdom of Cormyr was no more. A perpetual gloom blotted out the sun over the once beautiful forestlands. The land itself was a ravaged ruin, the smoke from countless fires adding to the lingering pall. Refugees fled to the north, to the Dalelands, and east, to Sembia, leaving their homelands to the invaders. Leaving Cormyr, in the hands of the Drow . . .

*Game Notes: *






As you can probably tell, Alphar and Co. ran through the classic Gygax module series (G1-3, D1-3, Q1).
At the start of this series of modules, the ‘troubleshooters’ sanctioned by Queen Alusair included Alphar (specialty priest of Kelemvor), Godfrey (War Wizard/Evoker), Argyria (Purple Dragon Knight), Mendryl Belarond (Bard), and Ace Deepstalker (Deep Gnome Ranger).
The battle to slay Lolth’s avatar was indeed a difficult one. It was won only through sheer luck and some tactics as well. Lolth (in her spider form) had climbed to the ceiling of her Fane, having had cast a horizontal _Blade Barrier_ below her to discourage pursuit. She then proceeded to pelt us with damaging spells. In a last ditch effort, Godfrey cast _Transmute Rock to Mud_ on the ceiling where Lolth was attached. Unable to hang on, Lolth fell through her own _Blade Barrier_, took damage from falling to the ground, was constricted by the _Evard’s Black Tentacles _spell Godfrey had placed there, and was finished off when the transmuted mud fell on top of her!
The party didn’t last very long in the Demonweb Pits and was slain by a group of Hezrous long before they met Lolth. This was a point of debate in our group. Many of us felt very attached to our characters and felt that our DM was sending them to their doom, merely to facilitate the upcoming campaign (the launch of 3rd edition).
*Character Backgrounds*





Our party, originally a group of friends from Ashabenford, slowly grew from small-time adventurers to major players in the politics of the Moonsea. 

*Joachim Dethick, High Inquisitor of Tyr*
*Lawful Good, Human Male*
*Fighter 1/Cleric 7/Chruch Inquisitor 9*

Originally an acolyte in the small town of Homlet (in the middle of the Dales in our world), Joachim was a brash young man who thirsted for justice in Tyr's name. He has often been the de facto leader of the group and acts largely as its moral compass.

In early travels with the group, he held on to an extremely strict interpretation of the law and even tried to apprehend party members whom he thought broke the law. However a seminal event in his life occurred in Hillsfar. Originally looking into an Alienist cult plaguing the city, he found that the local Church of Tyr had been corrupted. In the main temple he found a gateway to the Nine Hells and many former Tyrites who had been corrupted by its diabolical power. 

After rooting out this evil with the aid of the party, Joachim's attitude towards justice began to change. He began to realize that things were not as black and white as he had thought in his youth. Corruption, decay, and evil were aspects of life that could be found even in the most holy institutions. From that day on he became a Church Inquisitor dedicated to destroying those who would do evil under the guise of goodness and light. Unfortunately, this has led to several crises of faith with Tyr. As Joachim looked into the abyss trying to cleanse it, it looked back to him as well. He committed several morally questionable acts such as slaying a Storm Giant (out of ignorance of its nature)

and negotiation with a Red Dragon to save his life. However, after atoning for these sins Joachim has achieved a more balanced philosophy.

Recently, Joachim has chosen to leave the Church and become a wandering Justice. In conjunction with the sorcerer Entropy and Dante, High Priest of Oghma, he founded an organization known as the Triumvirate. It is dedicated to removing the drow from Cormyr and restoring just government. Of course this is a very long term goal, but Joachim is patient and knows that his comrades certainly have the power to make major headway towards their common goal.

*Game Notes: *





Joachim was actually Richard’s third character since we started playing 3rd edition. His initial character, a female elven ranger, was slain by a bugbear whom Entropy had charmed. His second character, a male dwarven monk, was critted by an ogre.
The module ‘Speaker in Dreams’ probably heralded the greatest change for Joachim, and probably the rest of the group as well. Here was where the cleric helped destroy an infernal corruption in the Church of Tyr in Hillsfar.
*Entropy, Blessed of the Moonsea*



*Chaotic Neutral, Human Female*
*Sorcerer 10/Alienist 7*

Entropy's path to power was quite a strange one. Originally a brothel proprietor, she used her minor arcane skills to calm angry customers or put them into a comatose slumber if they got too rowdy. However, she never committed to any one thing for long, so when Entropy heard a local group of adventurers were exploring a nearby abandoned citadel, she invited herself in. 

Often a thorn in the side of other party members, Entropy is both a boon and bane. In some cases severe conflicts arose, such as when she animated the corpse of a dwarven warrior (in a consecrated tomb no less) to fight enemies of the party.

Joachim, a priest of Tyr, vowed that he would bring Entropy to justice for this evil act. Unfortunately for him, Entropy snuck away invisibly in the middle of the night and
sought atonement on her own through a local Church of Mystra. Joachim eventually was placated by this, though he still bears deep resentment against Entropy.

The major change in Entropy's life came, like Joachim's, in Hillsfar. While fighting an Alienist cult, Entropy found a wealth of literature on the subject in the "Blessed's" main headquarters. Coupled with the power of pseudonatural creatures that she observed (one party member was promptly dismembered by a Wyst), Entropy slowly sank into madness. Over time, she learned to tap into the Far Realms and pull alien creatures into the Prime to serve her. Strangely, she began to develop an extreme phobia of spiders. Partly fueled by this fear, she formed the Triumvirate to rid Cormyr of the spider-worshipping drow.

Despite her capricious nature and lack of organizational skills, Entropy is extremely charismatic -- a born leader. She founded H.E.L.L. (Haven for Extraplanar Learning and Lore) which she declared was meant for ridding the Moonsea area of evil outsiders. Although she has garnered considerable fame for this "noble" cause, the organization is actually a front for a massive Alienist cult.

Not content to be merely a "Blessed" of a single city, Entropy managed to combine cults of many major cities including Zhentil Keep, Mulmaster, and Thentia. Their plan is to contact Darruth Winterwood in the Far Realms (an ancient elf who has long since gone insane) and open a permanent portal. The fact that the resulting insanity would probably spell the end of the continent does not seem to trouble Entropy.









*Game Notes: *

The ‘Speaker in Dreams’ module strikes again! This is where Entropy converted to Alienism (what, with the timely publication of ‘Tome and Blood’).
Darruth Winterwood is a 20th level Elven Wizard (detailed in ‘The Manual of the Planes’). 
*Dante, High Priest of Oghma*



*Neutral, Human Male*
*Cleric 16*

Originally born around Silverymoon, Dante was obsessed with knowledge from a very young age. This led to his indoctrination into the clergy of Oghma where his thirst for knowledge increased manyfold. Unlike Joachim, who is idealistic, or Entropy, who is probably insane, Dante is a realist. He often serves as a balance between his two companions. For example, he actually shares Entropy's interest of Alienist literature, but does not know of the practical implications of this study.

Dante has constructed a castle in Silverymoon with the large amount of funds gathered from a lifetime of adventuring. He is actually in semi-retirement, content to administer to his new holdings rather than lead a life of adventuring. However, he is a very powerful diviner having constructed a crystal ball himself with the power of true seeing. This fact, in addition to his vast library, makes him a valuable member of the Triumvirate.

*Game Notes: *





As mentioned above, Zach (Dante’s player) stopped gaming with us due to marital obligations. However, his actions are important to this story and he is a significant NPC, so he was included here.
*Hor'ahun, The Wanderer*



*Chaotic Neutral, Male Githzerai*
*Psychic Warrior 14*

In a race known for its disciplined style of martial combat, Hor'ahun is somewhat of an oddball. He actually joined the party fairly recently, having met them in the Underdark while hunting for Illithids. With the ability to move between planes virtually at will Hor'ahun is a hardened, but extremely cynical traveler. He has no real long-term goals or desires to speak of, adventuring primarily for the hell of it. His only stipulation is that he personally kill any mind flayer that the party encounters.

Hor'ahun's capricious nature changed somewhat following a draw from the artifact known as the Deck of Many Things. With the powerful arcane powers of the artifact, he received a keep as well as the services of a retainer. He decided to place this structure in the Dales rather than the swirling chaos of Limbo. In combat, Hor'ahun is supremely confident in his psionic powers. Usually enhanced through several powerful manifestations, he wades into combat fearlessly. For this reason, if no other, he is a valued member of the party.

*Game Notes: *





Hor’ahun is Brian’s second character in this campaign. His first character, Puck, was a rogue (Brian’s trademark) but met an unfortunate end in a lava pit.
The Deck of Many Things, actually owned by Entropy, has been used by every party member except for Entropy herself. Generally, one party member gained 1-4 wishes, which were used to reverse the devastating effects of the Deck on other party members. Hor’ahun, however, luckily drew the keep and a retainer.
*Noir, The Last Paladin of Cormyr*


*Lawful Good, Female Human*
*Paladin 16*

Also a recent addition to the group, Noir is descended from one of the many noble houses of Cormyr. For this reason she, above all others in the group, wishes to see the drow eradicated from her homeland. Before the drow invasion, Noir operated openly with pride, confident in her abilities and the laws of her nation. However, things have changed drastically for her and she has had to learn subterfuge to survive. She has mastered the art of disguise and diplomacy to pass unnoticed through Cormyr. 

Because of the many hardships that she has had to endure, she often performs actions that she would have considered morally questionable years before. Surrounded by evil, she is slowly losing her Paladinhood. Though she still shows flashes of nobility and goodness, she finds it difficult to continue to do so in the face of such depravity. Nevertheless, she is loyal to her god and country and constantly seeks ways to undermine the dark elves.

*Game Notes: *




Noir was a relatively late edition to our group, joining us when we were running through ‘The Demon God’s Fane.’
As hinted in her background, Noir often skirts the line with Paladinhood – this will become more and more evident as the story progresses.


----------



## gfunk

Session 1 
“Prelude” 


Joachim gazed up at the Temple of the Triad. Here, in the town of Homlet was the largest temple of good on the continent. Combining the most powerful priests of the gods Tyr, Torm and Ilmater it was a bastion of goodness in an evil and corrupt world.

As he ascended the stairs, he dropped the illusion generated by his hat, in which he appeared as a simple priest dressed in flowing white robes with a walking stick. His true form revealed, Joachim entered the temple in full plate mail, carrying a massive shield with crest of Tyr -- his holy sword sheathed at his side. An acolyte quickly approached and his eyes widened in surprise at the visitor.

Joachim had left the Church long ago, preferring to dispense Tyr's will on his own. In a place filled with administrators and bureaucrats, the acolyte proudly saw High Inquisitor Dethick as the active arm of his faith.

"My greetings to you High Inquisitor, we are honored by your presence. How may I assist you?"

Removing his helm, Joachim looked into the acolyte's eyes and the young priest thought he saw a glimmer of the tremendous evil that the High Inquisitor must have faced. "I would like to speak to High Justice Darin. Please escort me to his chambers," requested Joachim.

Ordinarily such a lofty request would cause the acolyte to laugh out loud, but he nodded his head and led the way.

Finally leading the High Inquisitor to an ornately designed iron door, the acolyte quickly bowed and ran off to perform other duties. Joachim rapped on the door with his gloved mail and entered.

An old man dressed in white robes looked up from his desk and smiled. "Greetings Joachim, it has been some time since we have spoken. By your expression I surmise that the might of Tyr's
wrath has destroyed another minion of the Abyss."

Smiling as spoke Joachim replied, "You know me too well High Justice. Laveth is dead. The former daughter of Lolth who was attempting to acquire her mother's power for herself and lead a demonic army to ravage the Dales. Although the Triumvirate was responsible for this victory, I am pleased to tell you that it was my final blow which finally took the life of that foul abomination."

Darin, nodded slowly as he heard Joachim's tale. He had long ago ceased to be shocked by the cunning exploits of the Triumvirate. After considering Joachim's description he said, "Your task may have been facilitated by a fortuitous event. Our agents in Cormyr tell us that Lolth is silent. For reasons known only to her, she has ceased providing her followers with divine magic. The Council of Kings is already aware of this fact and, as we speak, armies are being assembled to invade Tilverton before the situation changes."

Considering the comments of Darin and his own knowledge of the fickle nature of dark elves Joachim quickly reached a conclusion. "This is very good news High Justice, however I fear that the clergy of Lolth could not have held on to their dominance for long with the loss of their spells. Surely another faction has filled the power vacuum."

As Joachim finished speaking, Darin pulled two letters from his desk sliding them over to the High Inquisitor. "You are correct. Recently a group of our clerics and templars destroyed a drow outpost called Szith Morcane. They found several interesting documents inside. These two, in particular, are most important. They speak of Lolth's silence as well as a demand of the Spider Queen's former priests to ally themselves to other deities of the Drow pantheon. In particular a minor drow god of vengeance by the name of Kiaransalee seems to have benefited greatly in Lolth's absence. They have seized most major cities in Cormyr and are planning something of truly destructive magnitude. However, that is the extent of the information we have gained thus far."

Joachim half listened to the High Justice as he perused the documents. "I will convene the Triumvirate immediately. We should act on this information as quickly as possible." Joachim rose to go.

"Go with Tyr, High Inquisitor and walk the straight and narrow path of justice."


----------



## gfunk

Session 2 
“Developing a battle plan” 


As Joachim approached one of the numerous meditation rooms, he thought of the horrors that he had faced in the Abyss searching for Laveth. The fight was truly an epic one, he decided, and was nearly lost. As Laveth was trying to kill the group with her potent arcane magic, the cause seemed hopeless. However Entropy summoned five creatures which looked to Joachim like giant ant-men. Strangely, their hands did not seem equipped for combat and their mandibles hardly seemed able to breach chain mail, let alone Laveth's masterfully designed armor.

However, they had gathered around Laveth glaring at her pointedly After a few seconds, the fearsome Laveth lowered her sword, simply hovering in the air. As the party surrounded the fiendish creature and began attacking her with their weapons, Laveth seemed to snap out of her stupor. However, just as fast, she lowered her sword again.

After the battle, Entropy had called the ant-men Taskmasters or some such. Not being much of a student of the Outer Planes, Joachim was simply pleased that such a powerful foe of good was put to rest permanently.

With the assistance of two servants, Joachim slowly removed his armor, in pristine condition despite being struck by the most powerful of demons. Donning the white robes of his faith, he sat down closed his eyes and meditated upon Tyr. After many hours he stood up, his link with the god of justice re-established and his potent array of divine magic restored.

He briefly considered his next course of action. He closed his eyes, quickly putting an image of Entropy in his mind. As he gestured to bring the spell into being, his message was instantaneously transferred to the sorcerer, "Lolth's powers gone. Armies of the Dales massing to attack Tilverton. Drow priests of minor god have taken over, must discuss immediately."

After a few seconds of silence, he heard the reply in his head. "We returned from the Abyss one day ago and you want to kill more drow? You Tyrites are crazy. Meet me at H.E.L.L. headquarters, Hillsfar." 

Ignoring Entropy's sarcasm, Joachim quickly donned his armor and stepped outside the temple. He began to invoke another spell. Slowly his body became transparent and insubstantial and soon his form became air itself. He quickly moved out of Homlet and towards Hillsfar at breakneck speed, powered by the divine might of Tyr.

Hours later, he approached the three towers outside Hillsfar which constituted H.E.L.L.'s infrastructure. Still under construction, a myriad of workers and their supervisors worked stone and masonry to build the massive structures. In his transparent form, Joachim moved around quickly and unseen until he found someone he recognized, a warrior in chain mail berating his underlings in an expletive-laden tirade.

As Joachim's form returned to corporeality, the warrior spun around and drew his sword. "What the hell do you want, Joke-em?"

Joachim looked upon Phibrizzo, captain of Entropy's "armed forces" charged with the defense of H.E.L.L. Once again, the Inquisitor wondered how the sorcerer could place a worshipper of Malar, the Beast Lord in any administrative position. But then again, Entropy wasn't exactly renowned for foresight or common sense. "My time is short captain, where is Entropy?"

"That's MISTRESS Entropy to you, you hypocritical peasant!"

Joachim frowned, "My patience is wearing thin. Where is your mistress?" He rose his hands as if to cast a spell, which caused 
the soldier to quickly point in the direction of a large tent as he stormed off in a rage.

As Joachim entered the tent he spotted the sorcerer poring over some arcane tome. She looked up, "About time you showed up! Why didn't you just let me Teleport you here, it would be much faster!"

"Sorry, but I don't need an Eryines to tell me to get into a portable hole just to make your life convenient."

"Ever the idealist. So are we gonna stomp some spiders or what?"

"In a manner of speaking. Lolth is either unwilling or unable to grant her followers divine magic. This power vacuum has been filled by a minor drow god, Kiaransalee. Apparently they are going to perform some dark ritual. As a member of the Triumvirate I request that you assist me in finding out what they are planning."

Entropy considered Joachim's words, "Well, I wouldn't mind another trip to the Underdark. I'll talk to Bandar, who leads the Desmodu under Nightfang Spire. It's just north of Cormyr and perhaps he can provide us with escorts. I don't mind traveling underground, but after that last experience with the Eye Tyrant I'm sure you understand my concern."

"A fine idea. Perhaps you ought to take Hora'hun and Noir with you. They are in the Githzerai's keep in the mountains north of Cormyr as well. I will consult Dante in Silverymoon. Perhaps we can share information in a few days time?"

"Agreed. Give my regards to Dante."

With that, Joachim nodded, exited the tent, and re-activated his spell. Turning into air, his form moved rapidly in the direction of Silverymoon.

After his departure, Entropy considered the task ahead of her. She hated to be pulled away from her work on the Far Realms portal and wanted to at least relax until her towers were constructed. However her pact to the Triumvirate and her hatred and fear of spiders superceded her immediate concerns.

Smiling, she began the words to a summoning spell. Before her appeared a stunningly beautiful woman whose bat wings betrayed her infernal nature. She regarded the sorcerer, "Instructions?"

"First, assume your true form."

The woman's form began to shift as she turned into an amorphous blob. Tentacles began to emerge from her body as she slowly took the form of a horrible and indescribable beast. A horror of writhing tentacles and mouths filled with razor sharp teeth. Entropy inwardly smiled. Even though summoning creatures from the Far Realms was now routine to her, she always admired their strange beauty. She tossed the creature a sack. "Teleport to Hor'ahun's keep and tell the Gith and Noir to climb in your bag. Then bring them back here. I assume you know the way."

The beast flicked its tentacles in acknowledgement -- it had often been summoned by Entropy to transport others. In a flash the beast disappeared. Entropy laughed as she realized that Noir the Paladin had never seen her summon a creature from the Far Realms. She nearly teleported after the beast just to see Noir's reaction.


----------



## gfunk

Session 3 
“A meeting of old friends”


Noir nimbly side-stepped the rapier thrust and countered brilliantly with a parry and riposte. Nearly caught off guard, her opponent tumbled backwards to avoid a possibly lethal strike. Noir advanced slowly upon her canny foe with her longsword. Hor'ahun looked up in admiration. He had only known the Paladin for a few months, but the human (who was a mere fraction of his age) was proving to be his equal and perhaps superior in battle prowess.

Although it was but a routine practice session for the two warriors, Hor'ahun hated losing. He briefly considered blasting Noir with a wave of psionic energy to gain the advantage when an ear-piercing scream filled the room.

Both warriors immediately whirled to face the door to the chamber, when it opened. Out stepped a monstrosity that was difficult to describe. Despite his extensive travels over most Outer Planes, the Githzerai always felt uneasy around beasts from the Far Realms. He looked to his training companion, her mouth gaping open in shock. Noir ran towards the beast with her longsword, her weapon charging with divine might as she called upon the powers of good to smite the foul creature.

"Stop!"

Noir spun around, her sword losing its magic.

"That's just Entropy's calling card Noir. A creature that she sometimes summons, though it doesn't usually take this . . . interesting form."

Noir didn't seem convinced, "What in the Nine Hells is it then?"

"An alien, a creature from the Far Realms. A plane even I have not visited and whose existence I would doubt if not for the existence of these creatures."

The beast's tentacles flicked around wildly as if laughing and it moved away from the door. Behind it was the unconscious form of Hor'ahun's retainer who had obviously fainted from the shock. In a gurgling voice the creature produced a large sack and spoke, "Mistress Entropy wishes to speak with you."

The Githzerai scratched his head, and quickly picked up his belongings in the corner of the room. Despite being a property owner, the Gith never quite got over his wandering nature. "Let's go Noir, this should be interesting."

"Are you daft! I'm not getting into any bag carried by . . . THAT!"

"It's harmless, just an outsider summoned by Entropy. Surely the matter must be urgent," Hor'ahun declared as he began crawling into the sack.

Filled with revulsion and disgust the Paladin reluctantly followed. A brief moment later they emerged from the bag into a large tent. The beast writhed its members, "May I assist you further?"

"No. Leave."

With that the beast disappeared, leaving the Githzerai, Noir and Entropy alone.

"Thank you for coming so quickly, I only wish I could convince Joachim to take the express route."

Noir stood up, obviously annoyed by the incident. "I don't need to hear more of your witticisms, what's going on?"

"It seems that the Spider Queen has stopped granting divine spells to her priests. Joachim suspects that some drow cult has taken their place and have dire plans for the Realms. While Joachim consults Dante, I plan on going to the Underdark to glean as much as I can."

With this, Noir's eyes lit up. For her, traveling to the Underdark meant another opportunity to crush the wretched dark elves that had plunged her nation into darkness. "Excellent, I would be happy to assist you. Hor'ahun's no challenge anymore," she winked at her combat partner.

Hor'ahun frowned, disliking when anyone denigrated his skill with a rapier or bow, even in jest. "When do we leave?"

"Tomorrow, I just need time to rest and regain my spells."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The next day, Hor'ahun and Noir held on to Entropy as she raised her staff. A fine magical item, Entropy thought, procured from the hoard of a mighty Red Dragon. With a word, Entropy manipulated the Weave, trying to transport her companions deep into the Underdark. Strangely, there was some resistance, a disturbance in the Weave which seemed to interfere with her magic. Entropy concentrated on the Weave, her considerable knowledge of spellcraft making it bend to her will. With that, the three disappeared.


----------



## gfunk

Session 4 
“Entering the underdark” 


With a flash, Entropy, Hor'ahun, and Noir appeared in a large chamber in the Underdark. As expected, everything was pitch black though Hor'ahun could see by virtue of his Githzerai heritage. Entropy and Noir, however, relied on their magical lenses to grant them sight in this lightless place.

Somewhat surprised to see these three suddenly appear was the Desmodu adept Bandar. He quickly arose to his towering height of 9 ft, expecting a possible attack. However, Bandar quickly surmised the identity of his "guests" using his bat-like sonar echo-location. His expression changed to one of relief, "Greetings my friends, what brings you to our home?"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Months ago, Dante had first met Bandar quite fortuitously. Attempting to escape the overwhelming power of the vampire Gulthias, the Cleric of Oghma managed to escape into an underground tunnel. After running for what seemed like hours, he settled down in a relatively hidden alcove and began to meditate. Not wishing to attract any of the dangerous denizens of the Underdark, the priest decided to extinguish his light spell.

Luckily for Dante, the first creatures he met were the benevolent Desmodu, or bat people. They escorted him to their leader, who was impressed by the clerics knowledge on various topics. He invited Dante to stay with him and the cleric happily consented. However, that very night, a group of powerful mercenaries attempted to assassinate Bandar. Although Dante was able to slay one of them and significantly harry the rest, the assassins were successful in their grisly task.

Unfortunately, the assassins failed to realized that Dante was a high-ranking priest capable of potent restoration magic. Calling on Oghma, Dante brought a very grateful Bandar back from the dead. Following this incident, Dante contacted the remainder of his companions. Under the leadership of Joachim, the remainder of the party had managed to slay Gulthias. After receiving Dante's call, they met him in the Desmodu lair.

In the days that followed, the party investigated a series of earthquakes that were plaguing the Dales and threatened to ignite a war with Sembia. After much hard work (and a good deal of luck) they not only solved this problem, but aided the Desmodu in re-establishing contact with the surface.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"My greetings to you Bandar. You already know Hor'ahun of course. Allow me to introduce Noir, a paladin in the service of Cormyr's crown." Entropy continued, "We bring you good news. It seems that Lolth, the Spider Queen, no longer grants her minions spells. This has led to the overthrow of the clergy of Lolth and they have been supplanted by worshippers of an obscure drow god named Kiaransalee."

Bandar's expression went from pleased to ecstatic, "This is indeed good news. It certainly explains some of the strange things that have been going on. Our patrols have encountered a mass exodus of drow in the Underdark. Many of these were priestesses of Lolth and, when possible, we isolated and destroyed groups of them. Strangely, they seemed restrained in their use of magic, certainly atypical of servants of a demonic goddess." 

"Our plan is to travel to the city of Tilverton," Entropy continued, " which we hear is under the domination of Kiaransalee. They are planning something . . . epic, and we wish to learn what it is. Rather than travel overland, we thought perhaps we could enlist the aid of a few Desmodu scouts to guide us to Tilverton via the Underdark."

Bandar's expression became serious, "I'm afraid that I can only spare two of my men at the moment. With the legions of drow on the move, I'm sure you understand that I would like to keep as many forces in reserve as possible."

"Of course, two will be fine. We would like to be on our way as soon as possible and we thank you for your generosity."

"My pleasure, the scouts will meet you at the entrance to our city in two hours."

With that Bandar offered the heroes a room so that they could prepare for the journey.


----------



## gfunk

Session 5 
“The journey to Tilverton begins” 


With the Desmodu scouts flanking them, the party moved quickly and quietly through the Underdark. When their Desmodu escorts first observed Noir the Paladin's heavy plate mail, they informed the group that it would take weeks to reach Tilverton if they had to walk so encumbered. To alleviate the problem, Entropy bestowed the power of flight on herself, Noir, and their Desmodu guards (Hor'ahun had procured a Broom of Flying in the planar metropolis of Union).

Although Noir, Entropy and Hor'ahun had limited darkvision, their escorts were able to echo-locate over a much further distance. For this reason, they were able to avoid many of the more dangerous elements of the Underdark. "Just as well," Entropy thought, for she remembered all too vividly the last time the party had been taken unaware in the lightless underground.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Joachim, Dante, Entropy, and Hor'ahun were traveling deep underground to investigate the source of earthquakes that had been plaguing the Dales. None of them had been to the Underdark before -- unfortunately, this caused them to fatally underestimate the danger of the place. Each party member was protected by a potent array of abjurations with Entropy relying on her arcane knowledge, Joachim and Dante powered by their patron deities, and Hor'ahun enhanced through psicraft. This turned out to be their undoing.

As they were walking down a particularly long tunnel, they suddenly lost their layers of magical protection. For the humans, who could not even see in the Underdark without the aid of magic, total blindness became their immediate problem. Their foes, however, did not have such problems. An eye tyrant was traveling down the same passage with a powerful contingent of charmed retainers. In addition to the Beholder's potent anti-magic cone, it led a covey of hags as well as a Hill Giant.

Without armor, sight, and only the most rudimentary melee weapons, Entropy immediately fled. She could not run, of course, so she tried to put as much distance between herself and her unseen enemies as possible. Dante quickly followed her. Joachim, made of braver stuff, drew his sword and prepared himself for the coming assault. Though he could not see, his significant martial training had prepared him for fighting while blinded. Hor'ahun, the only member of the party who had natural darkvision, drew his rapier and tried his best to keep Joachim informed of their enemies position.

While Dante and Entropy frantically tried to exit the anti-magic area, Joachim and Hor'ahun tried to buy them as much time as possible. Without sight and stripped of his magical protections however, Joachim could not stand against such powerful melee opponents for long. He was eventually grappled by the Annis Hag, while her Hill Giant companion beat the Inquisitor brutally with his massive club. Hor'ahun inflicted considerable damage, but he too was severely weakened by the loss of his psionic power.

In the end, Entropy managed to exit the Beholder's range, teleported behind it and promptly slew the beast. The damage had already been done though, for Joachim lay dead in a bloody heap on the floor . . .

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This time, Entropy hoped, things would be different. With their Desmodu companions, they at least had an edge against most denizens of the Underdark.

The second day of their travels brought the group to the vicinity of a large lake. The Desmodu pointed out that the lake was truly massive, many miles in diameter. So large, in fact, that they probably would not cross it in one day even while flying. As they approached the edge of the lake, the Desmodu in the lead halted abruptly and held up his hand to stop the group. He bowed his head as his massive ears twitched, trying to identify the threat.

"Two humanoids . . . very large . . . armed with clubs. They seem to be hiding behind a . . . pillar of some sort."

The party immediately drew their weapons and slowly advanced towards the cavern. As they went around the corner, Noir and the lead Desmodu saw two giant humanoids. They were massively muscled and grey-skinned, standing some twelve feet tall and armed with greatclubs.

One of them roared in Undercommon, "Who are you? And why do you enter our territory?"

Noir, experienced in the ways of the Underdark, quickly responded, "Fear not, we do not wish to encroach upon your land. We are simply travelers making our way to Tilverton."

At the mention of the drow-ruled city, the giant's neutral expression turned into a scowl, as he hefted his greatclub, "Tilverton!? What business do you have there?"

Immediately realizing her mistake, Noir began, "No, no, no, we have nothing to do with the drow . . ."

Noir felt a tap on her shoulder. It was an invisible Entropy whispering in her ear, "Noir, I don't speak a lick of Undercommon but we are obviously annoying our giant friends here. Perhaps a hasty retreat to reconsider our strategy would be in order?"

The giants, living underground their whole lives heard the sorcerer's voice with little effort. "Who was that? How many of there are you? Where!?"

"We do not wish to trouble you further, we will find another way to our destination. We apologize for troubling you," Noir replied as the party quickly withdrew.

When they were a safe distance from the giants, Noir fumed at Entropy, "Why did you talk to me? Certainly you must have known that they could hear you! I could have reasoned with them, they are obviously foes of the drow. Maybe we can still negotiate . . ."

Entropy cut Noir off in mid-sentence, "I think not! Those brutes dare to insult us? Us!! Among the most powerful residents of the Dales? I say we crush them for their impudence!" The Desmodu looked at each other with concern. Noticing this, Entropy continued, "Of course we would not expect you to aid us my friends, your knowledge of this place is too valuable. You may wait here and we will call you when it's safe." The incredulous looks on the Desmodu's faces revealed their evaluation of the party's odds against such opposition.

Before Noir could interrupt, Hor'ahun chimed in, "I agree with the sorcerer. We have a reputation to uphold after all. We can't let it be soiled by a few giants. I say we take them out!" Seeing that she was out-voted, Noir reluctantly sighed and nodded in agreement.

Entropy's eyes lit up, "This is our first battle in a few days, I already feel rusty. Let's not take any chances. I will render both of you invisible and grant you enhanced speed. Then, you distract them while I kill them at a distance." Without waiting for a reply she began her incantations. On all three of them, she placed an illusion that would render them invisible for a short time, regardless of whether or not they attacked. She quickly followed this with a transmutation that boosted their speed two-fold.

"Let's go bust some heads!"


----------



## gfunk

Session 6   
“Against the stone giants”  


The Stone Giants were not fools, of course. The guards quickly alerted the clan of the possible threat while several adults arrayed themselves behind the natural pillars of the cavern. They readied boulders to throw at their foes and, with massive stone clubs for back-up, they thought they had little to fear. How wrong they were . . .

Hor'ahun was the first to enter the cavern. He immediately noticed the massive giants waiting for the party. Two of the giants in the front ranks heard the Githzerai coming and hurled rocks in his direction. Hor'ahun dodged them easily as they smashed apart against the cavern wall. He immediately ran to one side of the cavern, placing all of his foes in front of him. With a thought, he triggered a massive surge of psionic energy and projected it in front of him. Although the giants were physically powerful, they were not prepared for such a mental assault. Two of the four dropped their boulders, reeling from the powerful attack.

Noir charged in next, attacking one of the giants who had resisted the psionic shockwave. As she swung her longsword into the vulnerable tendons of the giant's legs, she called to her deity for strength. Her sword charged with divine energy and would inflict horrific damage on any evil foes that it struck. Noir hoped that the damage she inflicted would be amplified, but it wasn't. Realizing that her foes were obviously not evil, she began to have second thoughts about the whole affair.

As Entropy casually strolled behind her companions she saw a giant bleeding profusely from a leg wound. She became so excited with bloodlust that she couldn't immediately decide which of her potent spells to cast. After briefly considering her options, she decided upon a summoning spell and began casting. 

The wounded Stone Giant tried to smash his invisible attacker with terrific force, but his club crashed harmlessly against the floor. His companion quickly moved forward and struck the same area but missed as well. 

Hor'ahun dropped his rapier and pulled out his longbow. Not only were his bow and arrows enhanced with magic, but they were charged with psionic energy as well. He moved up to a stunned giant and fired two arrows into its chest at point blank range. The intense pain caused the giant's mind to clear for a split second, but not enough to respond to the attack.

Seeing that two foes flanked her, Noir moved to the side and swung at her already damaged foe as many times as she could, spraying blood everywhere. The giant fell backwards, crippled and dying. Its companion tried again to hit the invisible paladin but cleanly missed.

Just when Noir's opponents thought things couldn't get any worse, they saw a flash of light behind them. A massive blob of greenish-grey ooze approached them. Standing over 30 feet tall the beast was truly immense, a result of Entropy's summoning spell. As it advanced towards the still standing giant, the ooze was struck solidly by a greatclub with terrific force. The giant, pleased that he had finally been able to hit something, pulled his club back ready for another blow. Unfortunately for him, all he pulled back was the haft of the weapon -- the top half had been dissolved by the acid secreted by the ooze. The protoplasm responded to the giant's attack, slamming against its foe multiple times, each time inflicting not only bludgeoning damage, but secreting painful sprays of acid on the giant's exposed flesh

At this point, the battle was a foregone conclusion. Noir and Hor'ahun finished off their foes, while the summoned paraelmental reduced its opponent to a smoking pile of burned flesh. The final giant fell quickly to the might of the party.

Eager for more combat, Hor'ahun quickly advanced through the cavern, noticing a sizable hole in the ceiling. He ignored it for now and moved ahead to the shore of the lake. He saw two large rafts placed on the shore and what seemed like a small island in the distance. He paused and detected magic in the area but found none.

The paraelmental slithered forward through the cavern, pausing at the hole in the ceiling that Hor'ahun had bypassed. It extended its entire body through it, but could not reach the top. Noir had no such problems as she flew up the passageway. 

Surrounding her she saw four Stone Giants armed with clubs, obviously prepared to crush any foes who attempted to ascend. Noir breathed a sigh of relief at Entropy's invisibility spell. As she scanned the room further, she saw two massive dire bears. They begin sniffing the air, obviously aware of the unseen intruder.

Noir did not want this battle to continue. She had stained her honor enough today by aggressively attacking creatures that she felt could have been reasoned with, if not made allies. These giants clearly had a large family living here. As she descended through the hole, Noir hoped that she could convince her bloodthirsty companions that there was nothing further here to fight.

Entropy strutted forward, gingerly stepping over the bleeding, smoking corpses in front of her. She saw her paraelemental trying to ascend through a hole, albeit unsuccessfully. Though Entropy did not see the paladin, she heard Noir near the hole, "There's nothing up there! Just a large empty chamber and a passage leading north. We should cross the lake before things get ugly!" 

Hor'ahun heard Noir's comment, sighed and walked back towards the slain giants. "No more giants to kill today," he grumbled. 

The paraelemental, obviously frustrated at its inability to advance upwards began moving towards the lake. As Entropy observed the result of her spell with pride, she was more than a little surprised when two massive tentacles shot out of the water, grabbing the huge ooze. Without even a hint of effort, the paraelemental was pulled into the lake -- all 21,000 lbs of it . . .


----------



## gfunk

Session 7
 “Enter the kraken” 


The Kraken had heard the sounds of battle long before it struck. Living in the Underdark for centuries, it was accustomed to having its way with any creature unfortunate enough to enter or approach its abode. Worshipped by the Kuo-Toa and feared by the Stone Giants, the Kraken was truly a potent foe.

The beast had heard Hor'ahun moving around the shore, but couldn't quite pinpoint the Githzerai's position. However, when the massive paraelemental appeared, the Kraken knew it was too good a target to pass up. Expecting an easy victory, it grabbed the ooze and dragged it towards its body. Crushed by the tentacles of the Kraken the Ooze paraelemental was damaged significantly. However, this creature was created by the fusion of the Elemental Planes of Earth and Water. It felt at home on land as underwater.

Noticing a general lack of weapons and armor, the Kraken underestimated its foe, simply crushing it as its remaining tentacles twitched with delight. The paraelemental saw no need to break this grapple for it was in an advantageous situation as much as the Kraken. Forming its pseudopods, the Ooze slammed its foe several times, aggravating the wounds with its caustic acid.

On the shore, Entropy watched the titanic struggle with fascination. Though she could not see the details below the surface of the water, the massive disturbance in the water was sign enough that combat was occurring. "Uh, guys? You might want to avoid the lake, there's a big tentacled thingy living there!"

Hearing this, Hor'ahun decided to check the hole in the ceiling that he had bypassed earlier. Noir watched in horror as the Githzerai went up the passage. She sorely wanted to avoid additional bloodshed but it appeared that fate had decided otherwise. "Watch out Hor'ahun! I'll back you up," Noir yelled as she flew after her companion.

Meanwhile, the struggle between the Ooze and the Kraken continued. As the paraelmental slammed its foe over and over again, the Kraken quickly realized that it could no longer take this blob lightly, lest it risk its own life. In addition to constricting the Ooze, it brought its other tentacles to bear against the paraelemental. As the combatants pummeled each other back and forth, it was only a matter of time before one of them started floating up.

As Hor'ahun ascended the tunnel, he was surprised to see four Stone Giants and their two Dire Bear pets. Didn't Noir say there was nothing up here? No matter. As he did with the giants below, Noir put himself behind all his foes and blasted them with his psi energy. Three of the giants dropped their clubs and grabbed their heads in pain while both Dire Bears fell stunned to the ground.

Noir followed immediately behind Hor'ahun, noticing that the Gith had stunned most of their foes. She landed in front of the non-stunned giant and began slicing and dicing with her longsword. The giant tried to retaliate but the paladin was too well armored and hidden for him to pinpoint.

At this point, both warriors thought this battle, as the one below, would be resolved quickly and decisively. Unfortunately, their expectations were dispelled when two additional Stone Giants appeared from the north. "They are invisible! Help me," screamed Noir's opponent in Undercommon. To Noir's considerable surprise, both Stone Giants did not respond with rocks or clubs, but began casting spells!

The slugfest between the paraelemental was going down to the wire. Neither foe had a difficult time striking the other repeatedly. Slowly but steadily their injuries began to accumulate. For the first time in its existence, the Kraken feared for its life. Although it was a powerful representative of its species, empowered additionally through its demonic heritage, it couldn't comprehend how such a weak looking foe could threaten it. In a rage, it constricted the Ooze with all its strength, striking it simultaneously with all its tentacles and even biting it with its beaked maw. The attack devastated the paraelmental; its pseudopods immediately retracted and it began floating to the surface.

Breathing a sigh of relief, the Kraken descended to deeper depths, having had enough combat for today. When Entropy saw her precious paraelemental float to the lake's surface and disappear back to its plane of origin, she was enraged. "No glorified octopus is gonna put one over on me!" Still hasted, she rapidly cast another summoning spell, this time bringing forth a massive water elemental. As it appeared in its natural element, the huge elemental dived after its prey.


----------



## gfunk

Session 8 
“Uhhhhhhh . . . it doesn't say stone giants can cast spells in the Monster Manual!” 


The arcane magic of the two Stone Giants did not have an immediate or noticeable effect, Noir observed. She continued to direct her attacks at one of the four original giants, felling it after several blows. In the meantime, Hor'ahun began to pick off stunned targets with his longbow. Perceiving the Dire Bears as the greater threat, he focused on them first.

The two Sorcerer Stone Giants, one male and one female, flanked the area where they thought the invisible Noir was. Rather than strike carefully as their allies had done, this particular pair smashed their clubs down with reckless abandon. Seemingly throwing any semblance of aim or focus out the window, both giants sought instead to inflict maximum damage. As they pulled back their greatclubs all the way, Noir sneered at them. How could they expect to hit her like that?

Not only did both giants hit her, but they did so with unbelievable force. Unprepared for the assault, Noir had the wind completely knocked out of her. She stared up at her attackers in disbelief, could they see her invisible form? No! They didn't seem to react to her movements. Perhaps it was insane luck, she hoped. Hurt, but not severely, Noir took out her frustration on the female giant, cutting deep tears in her leg.

Underwater, the massive water elemental closed in on the Kraken with blinding speed. As it approached, the Kraken struck it with its tentacles, but it did little to slow down the elemental's advance. Moving up to the Kraken, the water elemental cracked it in the side of the head with such force that the sea beast's brain matter squirted out. As she saw the Kraken's deceased form float to the surface, Entropy squealed with delight.

Though Hor'ahun was having an easy time dispatching his helpless foes, Noir was in serious trouble. Instead of attacking her, the pair of magic-using giants again cast the same spell. As they did so, Noir tried to swing at them in an attempt to disrupt their concentration. However, these giants clearly were skilled combat casters for they deftly avoided Noir's sword. Screaming with rage, Noir tried to finish off the female giant but her foe was still standing after her ferocious attack.

As before, both giants swung at Noir, seemingly heedless of their aim, and both strikes hit squarely. How quickly the tide had turned! Noir originally entered the room to see a bunch of helpless giants, but she was now within inches of losing her life! Unfortunately for the paladin, her Gith companion could not see her invisible form and blissfully completed slaying the Dire Bears.

Hearing the sounds of combat above, Entropy asked, "Hey! You guys need help up there?"

"Yes!!!! For the love of god, YES!!!!"

Frowning, Entropy flew up to survey the situation.

Noir had had enough. Although she could probably kill the female giant, she doubted that she could take another crushing blow from her companion. Instead, she fled to the corner of the cavern and, calling on the power of her deity, healed some of her wounds.

Another giant fell to Hor'ahun's bow, just as two more giant emerged from their stunned stupor. The sorcerer giants, seeing the writing on the wall, called for their fellows to retreat. Before they could run however, Entropy screamed, "Everyone get against the south wall! Fire in the hole!" As she brought her spell into being, she projected a cone of freezing cold directly ahead of her. The two recently un-stunned stone giants were seriously injured, while the female sorcerer giant collapsed to the ground.

As the giants began to retreat, along with the remaining male sorcerer, Entropy called out to the them mockingly, "You would leave your lair-mate behind? Coward!" As in response to Entropy's challenge, the male sorcerer quickly picked up his companion and continued running. Finally reaching another hole in the floor he quickly jumped down and out of sight.

"I'll take care of those two, you guys clean up the rest," Entropy ordered as she flew after her quarry.

As Entropy flew down the hole to chase the sorcerers she found them standing on the ground. About twenty feet from them was a beast that Entropy had once encountered in the Underdark, the Chuul, a crab-like creature. But this one was big. REALLY, REALLY BIG. Wishing to bring this battle to a quick conclusion, Entropy rapidly went though her options. Deciding quickly she began an incantation that would rip a hole in reality itself, sending all in the area careening into a random plane.

The only drawback to the spell, however, was its massive area of effect. Entropy would probably be caught in it as well. However, the sorcerer's mastery of metamagic allowed her to shape the maelstrom into a much smaller area. As the hole appeared, massive winds pulled both giants and the Chuul inside. "Give my regards to Malar in the Beastlands," Entropy cried as her foes exited the Prime.

When Entropy returned to her companions, she saw that they had dispatched the remaining giants. "You guys search these lugs for treasure, and I'll go get the Desmodu."

As the Desmodu scouts followed Entropy into the cavern, their eyes popped open at the carnage they saw. Bodies strewn everywhere, some pierced with arrows, others still bleeding from sword wounds, and a few that smelled of charred flesh.

"Oh, we had a little disagreement," Entropy pointed out, noticing her companions' reaction.


----------



## gfunk

Session 9 
“The ‘diplomatic’ approach” 


"Listen you guys, we're in for a tough time fighting the drow. We need all the allies we can get, so no more attacking without provocation," Noir lectured.

"But we were verbally assaulted! We had to respond," countered Entropy.

"And besides," continued Hor'ahun searching the Stone Giant corpses, "if we never defeated them we wouldn't have procured their treasure. Like this stone comb, big rock, and carved wooden thingy. Hmmm . . . I guess Noir is right, this fight really was worthless."

"All I'm asking is to give diplomacy a chance before you guys start killing things, okay?"

<deep sighs from Entropy and Hor'ahun> "Very well."

As the party continued their philosophical musings, their Desmodu escorts began to scout the immediate area. Careful to fly well above the water to avoid attacks by any other inhabitants of the lake, they were able to examine a large area with their echo-location.

After some time, they landed in front of the party. "There is a large stone structure on an island over there. Do you wish to continue our journey over the lake?"

"Let's check it out, maybe we could find some 'allies' there," Entropy sarcastically remarked.

"I'll go see if there is anyone there," Noir suggested, "you guys can back me up if things get hairy." Noir flew towards the island while the other two party members and the Desmodu remained on shore. The structure was rather large, but more interestingly, it had various carvings on the side. The figures on the wall appeared to be fish-men of some sort. Noir remembered reading about these so-called Kuo-Toa once, but couldn't remember any details. She walked up to the solid stone doors that appeared to be the only entrance and loudly knocked.

After hearing some commotion inside, Noir saw the door open. Out stepped a Kuo-Toa armed with a pair of nunchaku. Its alien eyes examined the paladin, waiting.

"Greetings, we are travelers on our way to Tilverton. Could we perhaps speak to your leaders," Noir offered.

Without responding, the Kuo-toa sprang into action, flailing its nunchaku at Noir's leg. The weapon neatly wrapped around its target as intended and the Kuo-Toa gave a yank as the paladin went sprawling to the ground. Just as quickly as Noir fell, the Kuo-Toan swung again at her prone form, but missed.

"We've got problems guys, these Kuo-Toa don't seem very interested in conversation," Noir alerted her comrades as she stood up. Noticing that her foe was unarmored, she winded up to gain power before bringing her sword to bear. To her surprise, the bug-eyed Kuo-Toan deftly dodged the blow.

"You guys wait here, we'll take care of this," Hor'ahun recommended to the Desmodu as he flew to the roof of the building, pulling out his longbow as he did so.

"Wow, I don't really feel like getting into a long fight all over again. Let's get this over with quickly." Entropy began casting one of her trademark summoning spells.

The Kuo-Toa fought expertly against the paladin, feinting, dodging, and tumbling. He hit Noir a few times, while she countered with impressive ripostes of her own.

Uninterested, in the fight below him, Hor'ahun nocked an arrow, scanning the area for approaching forces.

As Entropy completed her spell, three large beings appeared behind the fighting paladin and Kuo-Toa. They had humanoid torsos, but instead of feet their lower bodies ended in a long, snake-like trunk. Their muscular black and red bodies radiated incredible heat that obviously conducted to their huge longspears, which were blazing red. They turned around to face their summoner, awaiting her command.

Pointing at the structure, she was succinct, "Enter that building. Kill everything."

Seeing that the odds were clearly no longer in his favor, the Kuo-Toa tumbled back inside the building and slammed the door. In response, the three salamanders elbowed their way past the paladin. Pulling their spears to strike, they struck the door with all their might, bursting it immediately.

They continued inside, noticing that the Kuo-toan monk waited for them inside. He stepped forward and smacked the lead salamander viscously across the face with his nunchaku, which only made his foe angrier. Rather than strike the monk with his spear, the salamander whipped his tail around, grabbing him. As the muscles in his tail flexed, he slowly began to crush his foe to death.

Laughing sadistically, the two remaining salamanders concentrated briefly, throwing two fireballs at the grappled monk. Being native to the Elemental Plane of Fire, they had nothing to fear from their evocations. To their surprise, the Kuo-Toan somehow manage to dodge them both, despite the extensive blast radius.

What proceeded over the course of the next minute was a virtual slaughter. Several Kuo-Toan warriors on the ground floor tried to overwhelm the intruders, but no matter how many times they struck the salamanders, they could not seem to damage them. The few Kuo-Toan priests in the area were somewhat familiar with summoning spells having fought sniveriblin who were able to summon huge beasts from the Elemental Plane of Earth. 

They prepared a few abjuration spells to seal off the salamanders. From experience, they knew that the conjured creatures could not physically cross the barrier. Unfortunately, they assumed their foes were good and their abjuration reflected this. The salamanders, as it turned out, were as evil as the Kuo-toan, if not more so, and easily broke through the wards.

The few Kuo-toans who survived the bloodbath, managed to escape through holes in the floor leading to the lake. Satisfied that all Kuo-Toa on the ground floor had been exterminated, the salamanders began making their way up the stairs. When they reached the top, they saw an art gallery of sorts with several grotesque images and tapestries on the walls. One in particular seemed rather strange, the lead salamander looked at it intently.

All of sudden, he whirled around and struck his fellows coming up the stairs. Upon looking at the picture that their comrade saw, the other two salamanders responded in kind. 

Waiting outside, Noir slowly walked into the structure, observing the carnage the salamanders had left behind. Hearing the sounds of combat upstairs, she carefully made her way to the gallery. For reasons she couldn't know, the salamanders seemed to be fighting each other! Making long, powerful thrusts with their longspears, two of the three were on the verge of death. At this point, Noir's eyes locked with the picture that had driven the salamanders insane.

A wave of magic washed through her, trying to corrupt her mind. With the greatest of effort, she managed to resist the enchantment and fled down the stairs. Eventually, the salamanders returned to their home plane, the duration of the summoning spell ended.

"Entropy! Your beasts are beating the hell out of each other, but they seem to have killed everything on the ground floor," Noir reported as she flew back to the shore. Noir also explained about the weird art gallery and the alien power she felt in her mind.

"Maybe they were struck with a domination or insanity spell. In any case, I think we've made our point. Shall we continue towards Tilverton," she turned around to face the Desmodu.

After a day full of carnage, the Desmodu were only too glad to leave it behind.

Although the party continued to fly over the lake for the remainder of the day they did not reach the other side, as the scouts had warned them. However, they were prepared for this contingency. Entropy pulled out a length of rope and began to cast a spell upon it. The rope immediately straightened and at its end was the entrance to a demiplane where the party members could rest, undetected and unseen, until the their next day of travels.


----------



## gfunk

Session 10 
“The drow return the favor” 


Joachim awoke suddenly in a cold sweat. Just a few hours ago he had returned from Dante's stronghold in Silverymoon. With the help of the Priest of Oghma, High Inquisitor Joachim had tried to scry upon his drow opponents. However, some form of magic kept them from successfully seeing into the Underdark. In addition, they were unable to glean any useful information about Lolth's silence despite communing with their respective deities. Exasperated after two days of fruitless labor, Joachim bid Dante farewell and wind walked back to the Temple of the Triad in Homlet.

When he arrived, late at night, Joachim was utterly exhausted. Without even stopping to remove his Mithral Full Plate he flopped onto his bed for a restful night's sleep. Or so he thought . . .

As he rose from the bed, he heard the sounds of combat on his floor. He could hear acolytes screaming in pain and calling out to Tyr for aid. As quickly as he could he grabbed his sword and shield. Before investigating the disturbance he enchanted his sword with the divine might of Tyr and called on his patron for divine power.

Stepping outside the door, Joachim saw an eight foot tall insect-like humanoid wielding a massive longspear. Littered on the floor were the corpses of various clergy, mostly acolytes. As the beast turned to regard the Inquisitor, Joachim could see that it was wrapped in an aura of darkness. 

"I am not a mere acolyte for you to toy with fool. Prepare to die!"

As Joachim rushed the devilish creature, it calmly began to concentrate. Before the Inquisitor could reach his foe, he found himself running straight into an extremely thick wall of ice. He began hacking away at it in frustration. 

Almost immediately after the wall had appeared, the beast appeared directly behind Joachim, ready to strike. The Inquisitor felt a twinge of fear, but ignored it, cutting into the creature with his holy longsword. Screaming in pain, the creature retaliated with its longspear but found that it could not pierce his foe's armor. Instead it stepped back and unleashed a freezing wave of cold directly at the High Inquisitor.

Joachim suddenly felt numb as the inhuman cold gnawed at his exposed flesh. He could feel the chill despite his heavy armor. Undaunted, he launched another attack at the beast landing several viscous blows. The insect-man responded by striking Joachim brutally with his longspear. In addition to the numbing cold of the blow, Joachim felt a bit of his strength being sapped by the creature.

Realizing that a protracted battle would not favor him, Joachim called to Tyr to smite his foe with the might of Justice. The beast, considerably resistant to magic, tried to fight against the massive wave of divine energy but could not. Immediately, he dropped his longspear, and grabbed his head, utterly stunned.

Taking advantage of this opportunity, Joachim finished off his foe. As its body hit the ground, it immediately disappeared as did the ice wall directly behind Joachim.

The High Inquisitor immediately ran to the foyer where he saw various members of the church tending the wounds of his comrades. Joachim approached a very sober and outraged High Justice Thorreson.

"What has happened here High Justice? An infernal creature had entered the upper levels slaying many of the clergy. I managed to slay it but not before it did considerable damage," Joachim reported

"It is worse than that Inquisitor," replied Thorreson, "many of our finest paladins and clerics have been killed by the Gelugon. It seems that it did not randomly choose its targets. All of those it attacked took part in the expedition to Szith Morcane to destroy the drow outpost there. This attack was obviously premeditated by the drow in retaliation."

As the two powerful clergy members spoke, they were approached by a Paladin of Ilmater. Though he stood proudly, he had obviously suffered grievous wounds from the intruder. He introduced himself, "Well met High Justice! High Inquisitor, my name is Dwillian, a paladin in the service of Ilmater. I was among the leaders which directed the assault upon Szith Morcane. I fear that this carnage was the work of a powerful drow wizard or priest."

Frowning, the High Justice addressed the Paladin, "Did you not tell me that you destroyed all drow and sacked the compound?"

"Yes sir, I did. However, a few may have escaped the carnage unnoticed by us. Or perhaps they were not there at the time."

"Summoning a Gelugon from the depths of the Nine Hells is no minor sorcery," offered Joachim. "The foe we face is exceedingly powerful and canny as well. High Justice, I will rejoin my comrades in the Underdark immediately. We will see with our own eyes what the wretched dark elves are up to in Cormyr."

Joachim returned to his chambers and brought a picture of the sorcerer Entropy to his mind. He sent a message to her, "Temple of Triad attacked by Gelugon. Must meet with you. Will accompany you to Tilverton. Please give me your position. Please teleport me in."

Meanwhile, in an extradimensional space in the Underdark, Entropy heard the priest's call and replied, "Sucks to be you! We are somewhere in the Underdark. Teleportation not reliable, you must find an alternate route. We will wait a day for you."

"How could she be so flippant when the stakes are so high," thought the Inquisitor. 

Joachim began to cast one of his most powerful divinations. A spell that could locate a creature anywhere, even on the Outer Planes. With the exact location of the sorcerer, he cast another spell which would lead him directly to her. Assuming the form of wind, Joachim quickly made his way into the Underdark.


----------



## gfunk

Session 11
 “It’s all fun and games . . . until the dragon shows up!” 


Exiting the Rope Trick, Entropy, Noir, Hor'ahun, and their Desmodu companions quickly made their way to the opposite end of the lake they had begun to cross yesterday. Not knowing when their comrade Joachim would arrive, Entropy conjured another rope trick for the party. However she requested that one of the Desmodu stay outside and look for Joachim.

Several hours later the Desmodu spotted an incorporeal creature approaching him. As the bat-man looked on, the ghost slowly solidified taking the form of High Inquisitor Joachim.

"Greetings my friend, where are Entropy and the others?"

The Desmodu pointed up and Joachim saw a small piece of rope seemingly hanging out of nowhere. Grabbing it, he hoisted himself up and was re-united with his companions.

"I was unable to gain any useful information with Dante. However, these drow are not wasting any time so we must not either. We must make to Tilverton with all due haste," Joachim explained.

"A Gelugon? A little, itty-bitty Gelugon? Half your clergy was taken out by such a minor devil? I thought the Temple of the Triad housed the most powerful clerics on the planet. Heh, well I suppose 'powerful' is a relative term," Entropy remarked.

"Look we don't have time . . ."

"I mean, if you want real power why don't you summon a Pit Fiend? Or even a Greater Elemental! They could do some serious damage. Just the other day, I summoned an Ooze paraelemental . . ."

"ENOUGH!" Regaining his composure, Joachim regarded Noir the paladin. "My lady, perhaps you can inform me what has transpired with you the past few days." Noir quickly summarized their meeting with the Desmodu and their encounters with the giants and Kuo-toa.

"Yes, I noticed that the cavern several miles back is littered with giant corpses. Why did you attack them, did they provoke you?"

"They certainly did! We were verbally assaulted and had to respond," Entropy offered.

"Noir, were you party to this act of . . . barbarism? You must be the moral compass of the party!" As Joachim scolded Noir, Entropy continued, "of course we wouldn't have dared attack those giants without the paladin's explicit consent."

Anger flashing in her eyes, Noir lunged at the sorcerer. Before she could do any serious damage, Hor'ahun and Joachim pulled her back.

"Listen, I know that being in such an evil place is putting a strain on you all. However we . . . let me rephrase . . . Noir and myself have higher standards to uphold. We will not be party to any attacks upon innocent creatures, even if they live in the Underdark," stated Joachim.

"Well we did negotiate with some Kuo-Toa, but it turned out rather poorly," added Hor'ahun.

Sighing, Joachim made his way down the rope. "Come, we have a long way to go and precious little time."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Seven hours later the party found themselves at the bottom of a sheer cliff wall. Noir and Joachim were together on the Inquisitor's flying carpet, Hor'ahun on his broom, and Entropy and the Desmodu were the subject of Fly spells.

Though the party couldn't see very far up the wall with their limited darkvision, the Desmodu were not similarly handicapped.

"There are several caves that dot the cliff face. We should be cautious as we travel through this area," the scout recommended.

"Perhaps we could send a scout. Hor'ahun would you like to volunteer," Entropy asked.

Hor'ahun nodded and flew up the cliff face. As he did so he activated his magic ring, which rendered him invisible. He approached the first cave and could see that the passage immediately began to twist. Flying cautiously forward, he saw two demonic looking creatures. Both were utterly black and winged, almost like gargoyles.

As Hor'ahun considered his next move, one of the creatures raised its ears and began listening intently for the intruder. In a panic, the githzerai blasted both of them with a psionic shockwave. As the gargoyles reeled in pain, Hor'ahun quickly exited the cave, "We've got problems you guys!"

Following the Psychic Warrior, from yet another cave, flew four more of these creatures. As they approached the surprised party, two of them hurled a sticky web-like substance at the Desmodu. One managed to dodge, but the other was hit squarely in the feet and was rooted to the ground. Two more landed in front of Desmodu, dealing a pair of painful strikes.

The Desmodu pulled out two-bladed weapons of their own making, the notba. With blinding speed they began to slash into their surprised foes, even biting them with bloodlust. Noir and Joachim moved forward together, critically injuring one of the attackers.

Entropy, eager to test a new spell she had acquired, began to chant as she pulled out a leather glove with brass knuckles from her component pouch. Behind one of the Kir-lanan gargoyles appeared a giant disembodied hand balled up in a fist. At the sorcerer's direction, it slammed into the back of the gargoyle knocking it senseless.

As the battle continued the party made short work of the Kir-lanan as more began to emerge from other caves. In a pre-emptive maneuver Joachim rode forth on his magic carpet to meet them. Trailing behind him was Hor'ahun. Entropy, Noir and the Desmodu waited at the bottom.

As he entered another cave entrance, Joachim saw two more of these creatures rush forward to attack him. However, their hits failed to penetrate his full plate. In retaliation Joachim called to Tyr to smite his foes with divine fire and a column of flame roared down from the ceiling, immolating both enemies.

However, there seemed to be no end to their foes as four more dived towards the party on the chasm floor. Three of them approached Entropy and the Desmodu while one flew above Noir. The Paladin could see that this particular gargoyle seemed to be considerably larger than the rest and sported wings which appeared decidedly draconian. It flung a small bead at Noir, who tried to dodge but could not escape in time. Immediately, she was encased in a sphere of force, which even her potent weapons could not penetrate. Without party aid, it looked as if Noir would sit out this battle.

One of the Desmodu next to Entropy looked upwards in a panic. "A dragon is coming, a pretty big one too," it explained.

Just as he spoke, Hor'ahun saw a huge globe of darkness envelope him from above. He heard a deep intake of breath and was suddenly surrounded by a dread feeling of numbness as his very life force was attacked. A veteran of many battles, Hor'ahun knew this feeling before -- when he was attacked by powerful, intelligent undead. 

Screaming with delight at the arrival of their master, three Kir-lanans landed in front of Entropy and the Desmodu, bolstered by the sight of their potent ally. Entropy began to cast a fireball spell but, with her considerable knowledge of spellcraft began to modify it. Not only did she make the blast twice as powerful, but she also converted the spell from fire to sonic energy, and placed it in three cubes surrounding each gargoyle rather than one massive burst. All three kir-lanan exploded as they were overcome by the powerful energies of the spell.

Hearing Hor'ahun's cry, Joachim emerged from the cave and found himself in total darkness. He could not hear anything save the sound of something very large moving in directly above him . . .


----------



## gfunk

Session 12 
“Glouroth walks into the meatgrinder” 


In his 354 years living in the Underdark, Glouroth had encountered hardly anything that offered him a significant challenge. Not for centuries, since he was a Wyrmling, had he met foes as potent as his current quarry. 

The Shadow Dragon had observed the battle from a distance using his blindsight. He had watched how his Kir-lanan minions were obliterated by this group of humanoids. However he also noted, with considerable pride, how his half-dragon daughter Phaikkul had immobilized one member of the attacking force with her force bead.

Before entering battle himself, Glouroth cast a significant array of spells upon himself. First, he encased his form in a globe of absolute darkness. This was followed by two illusions, one which rendered his form blurry and difficult to hit and the other which conjured several duplicates of himself to befuddle attackers. As an afterthought, he encased himself in force armor to augment the considerable protection his scales provided.

Diving out of his cave, Glouroth spotted one of his quarry on a broom. Grinning, he flew above the humanoid and unleashed his energy draining breath.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In truth, the Githzerai's psionic powers allowed his vision to operate even in magical darkness. However, Hor'ahun could not see far enough to identify his foe. Blinded, he quickly flew into an adjacent cave and pulled out his bow, ready for battle.

Joachim did not experience similar difficulties with vision. Quickly smearing some ointment onto his eyes, he chanted a prayer to Tyr. By the god of justice's divine grace, Joachim was granted the power to pierce any magical illusion or transmutation. Looking up he saw a massive dragon, pitch-black in color, descending towards him.

Glouroth observed the High Inquisitor with curiosity. The spell that Joachim had cast was no minor incantation. Perhaps his quarry would provide a challenge after all. The Shadow Dragon uttered a few arcane phrases and disappeared from the High Inquisitor's sight. A moment later, the dragon appeared next to Hor'ahun throwing the whole cave into darkness.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The half-dragon Phaikkul watched Noir sadistically as she struggled to get out of the force sphere. A veteran of many battles, Phaikkul knew that the best strategy for fighting powerful opponents was to divide and conquer. By isolating foes and preventing them from consolidating their power, they became easy prey for her father.

Glancing towards the ground, she saw the two Desmodu armed with notbas staring up at her. Phaikkul has hunted such creatures before. In numbers they could be deadly -- but just two -- two would be child's play. The half-dragon flew over her targets and breathed upon them. Despite the Desmodu's efforts to evade, they were enveloped in darkness and powerful negative energy began to drain their very souls.

In truth, if the two Desmodu had faced Phaikkul alone -- even with the ability of fly -- the battle would probably have been a foregone conclusion, as she had surmised. Unfortunately for her, she failed to notice an invisible Entropy behind them. 

Phaikkul reacted with shock when she heard spellcasting from an unseen opponent. Directly behind her appeared a tear in the very fabric of reality itself. As the surrounding air rushed into the rift, the half-dragon tried in vain to avoid being pulled in as well. Despite her struggles, she was sucked through the portal and into the Bleak Eternity of Gehenna. It would probably have been better if Phaikkul were killed outright -- her current fate most likely consisted of a slow, torturous death at the hands of the Yugoloths.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As Hor'ahun waited in the cave, he was briefly blinded by a flash of light, followed by being enveloped in total darkness. Right next to him appeared the largest dragon he had ever seen. Instinctively he stepped back and fired two arrows into the wyrm. One of them harmlessly hit one of the false duplicates surrounding the dragon and the other hit squarely against the dragon but utterly failed to penetrate its considerable natural armor.

Hearing the sounds of battle in the cave, Joachim turned around and flew back inside. Unhampered by the darkness or the dragon's illusions, he saw the wyrm in battle with Hor'ahun. He moved up to the dragon and struck it, dealing significant damage.

Knowing that Joachim could attack him unhindered, Glouroth directed all his attacks at the High Inquisitor. Both claws and fang tore through Joachim's armor with surprising ease forcing the cleric back. Hor'ahun again attempted to shoot the dragon but failed to penetrate its defenses. Joachim, however, tore into the dragon -- scoring several successful hits, a few critically.

Glouroth, severely injured, knew that a protracted battle in such cramped quarters would not favor him. He again muttered an arcane phrase and teleported out of sight of both Joachim and Hor'ahun.

For the next several minutes, Glouroth and his foes played a deadly game of cat and mouse. As soon as Joachim and Hor'ahun attacked the dragon in one cave, it retaliated and quickly teleported to another one.

Impatient at her comrades for taking so long, Entropy commanded the Desmodu to retreat and flew up to the caves herself.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As his foes rushed him one more time, Glouroth looked up in a panic. Never before had he been placed in such a plight! Not only were all his minions killed, but his precious daughter as well. And now the wyrm himself faced imminent destruction.

The human in full plate, emblazoned with a symbol of some human god, charged towards Glouroth. The dragon was prepared to enter what would probably be the final few seconds of his life. To his complete surprise, the human stopped abruptly and spoke in Common.

"Dragon, we have no wish to destroy you. We are merely traveling through this area to the drow city of Tilverton. However, if you continue to harass us I will be forced to crush you in the name of justice," declared Joachim.

Glouroth was both relieved and humiliated. Did he dare hope that he could trust this human, "Why should I believe you? You have already slain my kin!"

"I am High Inquisitor Joachim in service of Tyr, the god of justice. My word is my bond. I pledge an oath to you that if you cease this battle, I will let you withdraw peacefully."

Glouroth's thoughts raced as he tried to bring to mind the human god mentioned by the cleric. He remembered that this deity was indeed honorable and lawful, to a fault. Studying his foe's facial features and expressions, the dragon knew that he could be trusted, "I have your word then?"

"Yes, I will let you pass unmolested."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Flying into the cave behind Joachim were Entropy and Hor'ahun, both of whom heard the conversation between Joachim and Glouroth. Entropy reached first, "Are you mad? We've nearly expended all our resources slaying these foul creatures and you would let the ringleader just walk away? I think not!"

Joachim's oath could not be broken however, "I have promised this dragon that it can leave this are peacefully if it withdraws immediately."

Though she had known Joachim for a long time, Entropy could hardly believe her ears, "Do you honestly think that this dragon is not already plotting a way to kill us? We may have to come back this way after Tilverton -- don't you think that this beast will muster all the forces necessary to try and destroy us?"

"Nevertheless, my pledge stands. If you interfere I will be forced to take action against you," Joachim plainly stated.

"Take your best shot," Entropy moved away from Joachim and began casting a spell. Prior to entering the cave, the sorcerer had altered reality with her arcane prowess so that she too could penetrate the dragon's darkness and illusions. About 20 feet from the dragon appeared a noble salamander from the Elemental Plane of Fire. The same type of creature that had laid waste to the Kuo-Toan stronghold, the outsider approached its foe cautiously. It could not see, but its hyperacute hearing allowed it to pinpoint the dragon. 

Before the salamander could impale Glouroth with its longspear, however, Joachim cast a spell that dispelled it back to its home plane.

Hor'ahun entered next, landing behind Joachim. "This is obviously an evil creature. How can you make deals with such a beast? Isn't your order dedicated to law and good?"

For a moment, Joachim wavered. His true seeing allowed him to see that this dragon was indeed chaotic and evil to the core. However, he had given his word, how could he renege now? He paused to look at the dragon and this brief glance spoke volumes.

Glouroth snarled, "So you, a lawful and good priest would forsake me? Even after pledging an oath?! Bah, may the Abyss consume you for your duplicity human!"

Joachim, his expression pained, wordlessly left the cave, leaving the dragon to the mercy of his two companions. Making his last stand Glouroth unleashed his breath on his foes draining them of their life energy.

Entropy laughed in the dragon's face, "Now you die insect!"

She conjured up a cone of extreme cold that enveloped the dragon. Fully expecting it to slay the beast, Entropy was surprised that it didn't inflict any damage, obviously negated by the dragon's considerable spell resistance. Since Entropy's speed was accelerated by spellcraft, she followed up with another cone of cold. This time, it hit Glouroth full force. The wyrm's body froze as it stood at the center of the numbing cold. 

Then, the life slowly left the Shadow Dragon's pupilless eyes.


----------



## gfunk

Session 13 
“Entropy has a little surprise” 


As she slept in the extradimensional space produced by her Rope Trick spell, Entropy was aroused by a telepathic message in her mind.

"Urgent you return. Eclavdra's mission attacked. All members slain except Eclavdra. Eclavdra...grievously injured. Best you see for yourself."

Sent by Karl, one of the many sages in Entropy's employ, the message caused the sorcerer to sit up immediately.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Entropy frowned, bringing to mind her first meeting with Eclavdra. The dark elf priestess had visited the sorcerer having heard of her goal to destroy the drow who had conquered Cormyr. Eclavdra was a disgraced noble who had tried to supplant the worship of Lolth with her own dark patron Ghaunadar. For this blasphemy, Eclavdra's house was destroyed though she managed to flee before she could be captured. Ever since, she has held a burning, festering hatred of Lolth and her minions.

Eclavdra had been sent by Entropy to Myth Drannor to obtain more information about the mysterious Mythals. These magical devices, supposedly possessed of tremendous power, were sought by Entropy's organization so that they could open a permanent gate to the Far Realms. In this way, they could plunge all of Faerun into the madness they shared. Of course, Entropy had neglected to tell Eclavdra this last bit of information . . .

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Entropy saw that her companions were sleeping so she turned to face one of the Desmodu standing guard, "I have to return to do some housecleaning. I will be back in a few hours, tell them to wait for me."

The Desmodu nodded as Entropy descended the rope and into the cold and pitch black world of the Underdark.

Concentrating, she summoned an Eryines from the Nine Hells of Baator. This particular creature had been summoned numerous times for transport before.

Climbing into her portable hole, Entropy commanded the Eriynes, "Take me to H.E.L.L.* headquarters, quickly!"
*The origin and functions of H.E.L.L. can be found in the first post. 

After teleporting to the surface, Entropy climbed out of her portable hold and bid the Eryines to depart. Standing up, she could see it was the middle of the night. In the moonlight she observed the three towers she commissioned were under construction. Around the site were numerous campfires and many tents which housed the majority of Entropy's followers as well as the construction staff.

Running to approach the sorcerer was Phibrizzo, the captain of her guard, "Greetings mistress, Karl awaits you in the main tent."

Upon entering the tent, Entropy saw Karl, Stephen (another sage), and Xellos (aide-de-camp to Phibrizzo) standing around a cot on top of which, apparently, lay Eclavdra. "How did you guys screw up this time?"

All three looked up at once and Karl responded, "Apologies for the intrusion mistress, but I thought it vital that you see this. She was found today . . ."

"Where?"

"Well, that's the funny part . . she just . . . appeared in the middle of the camp."

"I assume a Word of Recall, then?"

"Not likely. She was unconscious and, as you can see, quite incapable of casting any spells."

Moving forward, Entropy pushed her minions out of the way to see for herself. Upon seeing Eclavdra, Entropy's eyes widened and she let out a gasp. Although the sorcerer had witnessed many horrors in her adventuring career, this had to be one of the worst sights she had ever seen.

The first obvious injury was that Eclavdra's eyes had been gouged out. Both her hands were severed. "Her tongue is missing as well," Karl interjected.

"Is this the result of some kind of ritual? Anything relating to the Cult of the Dragon?" speculated Entropy.

"It's quite possible," Karl replied, "but why would they bother returning her here? Who knew she was working for us?"

"She was obviously sent here as a message to us you fool!! Surely, even you must know that there are ways to magically extract information from people's minds."

Karl bowed his head, looking duly chagrined, "The other members of the company were found as well . . . about half a mile from here. All dead . . . and dismembered."

Entropy paced back and forth across the tent. She was shocked that any idiot would dare threaten her organization. Surely they knew that the reprisals against them would be deadly. Before she committed to any decisions, she knew she had to consult H.E.L.L.'s ruling council. "How many members of the council would be available for an immediate meeting?"

"Sebulba can be contacted readily enough," Karl replied, "Sootheby Trell and the Cloak may be more difficult. I'm not sure about Olivia Trekkland."

"Contact them all and tell them to convene here. I assume that you can convince them of the severity of this situation, now leave me."

Karl and Stephen quickly left the tent, but Xellos one of the lieutenants in Entropy's guard, stayed behind. He could see the inner turmoil in his mistress, "Will there be anything else, my lady?"

"Is Eclavdra still conscious?"

"I'm no priest, mistress, but she seems even more grievously wounded than she appears. Perhaps it's just blood loss. She has revived periodically, but only briefly."

"Excellent, now leave me."

As Xellos left, Entropy wondered if Eclavdra was worth saving. The drow had surely been a good source of information for H.E.L.L., but she may have succumbed to torture and confessed the organization's secrets. Entropy hated failure in her minions, but she decided to gain more information before rendering a decision. She moved up Eclavdra, whispering in the drow's ear, "Eclavdra, I can communicate with you telepathically, but you need to be willing. Open your mind to me and do not resist. Wiggle your toes when you are ready."

Eclavdra moaned slightly and after a moment her toes moved slightly.

Entropy cast a spell that would open a telepathic link between them. In addition, it allowed the caster to crush the will of the recipient and issue irresistible mental commands. Both aspects would be useful in the current situation, Entropy thought.

Reaching into Eclavdra's mind, Entropy commanded the drow to reveal all she knew about her assailants. All of a sudden, a slew of images appeared in Entropy's mind . . .

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eclavdra was leading the force through the outskirts of Myth Drannor, consisting of a handful of warriors, sorcerers and scouts. They had set up camp for the night.

At some point, they were attacked by wolves of some sort. In Eclavdra's mind, Entropy could see that the warriors and mages responded admirably, creating formations and driving off the attackers.

All of a sudden a fiendish monstrosity appeared from the woods. To Entropy it looked somewhat like the Stone Giants she had slain in the Underdark, but clearly tainted with demonic blood. The beast tore through the front ranks of warriors.

Eclavdra prepared to enter battle herself when she suddenly heard chanting behind her. Entropy concentrated on the chant . . . it appeared to be a divine spell. HARM! The sorcerer broke the connection with Eclavdra momentarily. Clearly these attackers were not mere peons. Shaking her head, Entropy resumed the telepathic link.

Brought to her knees by the power of the spell, Eclavdra turned around to see a humanoid figure that looked something like a drow, but Entropy couldn't say for certain. After this point everything went black, though there were brief flashes of intense pain. In addition, Entropy was chilled by a phrase spoken several times by Eclavdra's captors, "The Queen of Lusts does not forgive or forget."

Finally, Entropy experienced Eclavdra's relief when her mutilated body was magically transported back to headquarters. 

Entropy was puzzled by this "Queen of Lusts" referred to by Eclavdra's captors. She sent these thoughts to Eclavdra, "Queen of Lusts? Is this a drow deity? An evil god?"

There was a pause, then one word was sent back to Entropy that sent a chill up her spine, "Lolth."


----------



## gfunk

Session 14 
“H.E.L.L. convenes” 


Entropy was both fearful and angry at the same time. Looking at Eclavdra's mutilated body, the sorcerer wondered why drow in the service of Lolth had bothered to send back her retainer. She sent these thoughts to Eclavdra, "I understand that drow nobles typically find it preferable to torture captive nobles for centuries rather than give them a quick death. Why do you suppose they sent you back here?"

Struggling to comprehend her mistress through the intense pain, Eclavdra managed to respond, "Perhaps I was not their target . . ."

Certainly, with the spells at her disposal, Entropy could easily repair the damage done to Eclavdra. However, she wondered if she should bother. One of the main advantages that Eclavdra *had* was her anonymity. In this capacity, she made the perfect spy, for she could not be easily traced back to H.E.L.L. However, her identity had clearly been compromised. "You know how Drow culture would 'reward' individuals in your plight."

Not liking the turn this conversation had taken, Entropy could feel Eclavdra's intense fear, "I would be slain outright or exiled as a pariah."

"The latter punishment, in your current state, would equal a quick death in the Underdark. Tell me, why should I expend the resources to bring you back to full capacity?" 

Eclavdra's mind raced to find an answer to satisfy her mistress, "Because I am the most loyal of your followers and there is still much I have not imparted to you regarding my knowledge of the drow and the planes."

Unfortunately, Entropy was not impressed. "Surely you know that my planar knowledge rivals any on Faerun. As to loyalty, it is difficult to judge. I would say that those who died during your mission exhibited the pinnacle of fanatical loyalty. But your knowledge of the drow . . . perhaps you can tell me something that will weigh on my decision.

The drow relaxed, perhaps she had a chance after all. "Save me or not, at your whim, but if it is truly the Spider Queen who hunts you, who better than I to advise you in the ways of the Demonweb?"

Without responding, Entropy stepped back and began casting a summoning spell. From the Olympian Glades of Arborea, she called forth a creature which looked like an elf except for its bright red eyes and flaming red hair. Known as a Firre, this particular one was especially well-versed in powerful divine magic, precisely what Entropy needed.

"I need for you to regenerate her organs and restore her life force," Entropy commanded.

In seconds, Eclavdra's hands and tongue were magically restored and her eyes re-formed seemingly out of nowhere. The deathly pall on her face was restored to its natural color. Regarding her cohort, Entropy said, "You may thank Arborea for your recovery. Firre, your services were greatly appreciated. On your way then."

As Entropy and Eclavdra exited the tent, the sages Karl and Stephen were waiting for them. Karl's eyes popped wide open in surprise at Eclavdra's seemingly complete recovery. "Lady, Eclavdra. I'm pleased to see you so . . . whole." Eclavdra favored him with a grin, letting her tongue slide seductively over her lips to demonstrate her full restoration."

Entropy regarded the sage, "Karl, have you contacted the cabal leadership?"

"Er . . . I have indeed, my lady. They should be arriving within the hour, though some of them are none to happy."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The leaders of H.E.L.L. convened in a makeshift meeting area. They were seated around a small campfire, each sitting on a large pillow.

Entropy took a deep breath, stood up, and addressed them all in one sweeping gesture, "My dear associates, thank you for coming on such short notice. We seem to have encountered a problem in our investigations of the Mythals in Myth Drannor . . ."

Jumping to his feet, Sootheby Trell -- the half-orc representative of Thentia -- pointed an accusing finger at the sorcerer, "What is the meaning of this! It's bloody three in the morning!"

Entropy responded coolly, "Unfortunately, I have been traveling in the Underdark for some time. Surface time no longer had meaning for me. I deemed this situation of sufficient gravity to require your immediate presence."

"I don't answer to your beck and call Entropy! This had better be worth my time." exclaimed Trell, still upset at this interruption to his schedule.

Nodding, Entropy gestured towards Eclavdra, "Lady Eclavdra, leader of the force, can explain the situation best. Eclavdra, if you please . . ."

Over the course of the next few minutes, Eclavdra explained the ambush, the slaughter of her forces, and her capture and torture. Following her explanation, Entropy had several bodies of warriors and cultists brought out for additional effect. They were a bloody mess, totally dismembered and butchered.

The representatives let out gasps and curses.

Entropy stepped in, "As you can plainly see, the situation is serious. Do you disagree?"

The leaders all nodded with the exception of Trell who spoke first, smiling triumphantly, "What I can plainly see is that I was wise not to commit my own people to this endeavor."

This feedback was plainly not constructive so Entropy tried to focus the meeting, "Thoughts on this act of butchery? Possible assailants?"

The half-orc shrugged, "We have many enemies, where to begin?"

Sebulba, the female human leader from Zhentil Keep moved closer to Entropy, almost whispering, "Perhaps the Cult of the Dragon is stronger than we thought."

"Or perhaps the traitor is among us!" accused Oliva Trekkland, representative of Mulmaster, pointing at Eclavdra.

Only the mysterious "Cloak," representing Melavaunt, did not respond directly to Entropy's query. "Cloak, I'm certain this cabal would love to hear your thoughts," Entropy offered.

The Cloak's cowled head turned towards Entropy, "It would seem that someone wishes us to believe Lolth is involved. That would imply it is actually drow in the service of the Spider or enemies of the same who wish to lay blame. There are other drow factions at work in Cormanthor and with the recent silence of the Spider Queen, perhaps they now seem to make their move."

Entropy was impressed at the response and pressed further, "A most interesting observation. So you don't think the Cult of the Dragon is involved?"

The Cloak bowed his head a moment before responding, "Perhaps, but doesn't it strike you as odd that though all members of this expedition were slain, only your loyal follower was left alive, although maimed?"

This was the same argument brought up by Karl the Sage. "Yes, it is quite odd. My understanding was that they were trying to send a message to me." Grinning wickedly, Entropy continued, "You do know, of course, that a strike force gathered and directed by me slew Lolth's daughter Laveth in the Demonweb itself? I would say that the drow have good reasons to dislike me. However, this infantile display of carnage was most crude."

"The drow?" asked the Cloak, "Why would the drow care a whit that you slew some upstart offspring of Lolth? Perhaps it is the Lady herself who has taken offense. Though you may have done Lolth a temporary favor by slaying Laveth, blood is ultimately thicker than water."

This revelation shocked Entropy. She was powerful and respected throughout the Moonsea. In her time she had faced -- and defeated -- many powerful foes. But could it be that a goddess herself was trying to destroy her? Entropy quickly concluded the meeting, "I will see to this matter personally. I thank you all greatly for your time and input."

----------------------------------------------------------------------

After the cabal leadership departed, Entropy was left alone, deep in thought. The vengeance of Lolth! This was not something she could take lightly. At the same time, she wanted to be sure of her conclusions. Returning to her tent, she sat on the floor and began to concentrate. Weaving arcane phrases, she altered reality itself to open a channel to the drow goddess Eilistraee, the only good deity in the otherwise evil pantheon.

Seeing the divine image of the goddess in her mind, Entropy began asking her questions:

"Is a deity in the drow pantheon targeting me specifically?"

YES

"Is it Lolth?"

YES

"Is she targeting any of my other companions?"

YES

"All of them?"

YES

"Is the reason for her vengeance the death of her daughter?"

YES

"Does Lolth have anything to do with the Gelugon sent to the Temple of the Triad?"

NO

"Did the followers of Kiaransalee send the Gelugon?"

YES

"Was Eclavdra attacked by agents in the service of Lolth?"

YES

"Are they still in Myth Drannor?"

NO

"Do Lolth and Kiaransalee and their followers despise each other?"

YES

"Do any of Lolth's clergy, anywhere in the multiverse, still have their divine powers?"

UNCLEAR

"Is the 'big event' discovered by the Temple of the Triad the doing of Kiaransalee?"

YES

"Is there still an operational Cult of the Dragon sect in Myth Drannor?"

YES

"Are they foes or friends of Lolth?"

UNCLEAR

Entropy broke off the connection, sweating profusely and breathing heavily. There could no longer be any doubt. She had to warn her companions before it was too late . . .


----------



## gfunk

Session 15
 “The last push to Tilverton” 


When Entropy returned to the Underdark via teleportation, she saw her companions eagerly waiting for her return. After her departure, the Desmodu had told Entropy's companions that she had left to do "house cleaning." However, they all knew that the situation must be dire indeed if the sorcerer left so abruptly and without warning.

"We have a very serious problem. It seems that Lolth herself is attempting to kill us through her mortal agents. I have confirmed this by communing Eilistraee herself," Entropy declared somberly. She then proceeded to document precisely what had occurred with Eclavdra and the agents she had sent into Myth Drannor.

"I knew it! I knew it! Associating with you guys was the worst decision of my life! All I wanted to do was kill an Illithid or two and now the Demon bitch herself is trying to kill me!" cried Hor'ahun in exasperation.

Both Noir and Joachim threw the Githzerai dirty looks, but they too realized the crushing weight of their current plight.

"Unfortunately, there is nothing we can really do at this point. We are powerful but we cannot challenge the will of a deity. We must remain vigilant and pray to Tyr that we will be able to defeat the agents Lolth sends to defeat us." stated the High Inquisitor rather matter-of-factly.

Nodding in agreement, Noir added, "If it's any consolation, Lolth is well known for her capricious nature. Perhaps if we crush enough of her forces, she will turn on the drow for their ineptness and leave us alone."

"Then there is nothing more to say. Come, let us continue to Tilverton." Joachim mounted his flying carpet, again entering the pitch black recesses of the Underdark.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The next day of travel was relatively uneventful. Each party member was deep in thought, considering the ramifications of a deity's wrath. Only the Desmodu remained alert for dangers.

The party eventually reached a bifurcation in the large tunnel that they were following.

"The way to the south leads directly into Tilverton. I do not know where this southeast tunnel goes, but it could conceivably lead to a shorter route. Which should we take?" the lead Desmodu inquired.

Looking up from her thoughts, Entropy responded, "We probably need to kill something to ease our tension. The well-traveled path probably is less likely to yield significant opposition."

The others laughed, breaking the otherwise tense day of travel. The all agreed that destroying another of one of the Underdark's many evil denizens could be . . . "therapeutic."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Too bad that passage led absolutely nowhere!" Hor'ahun sarcastically remarked to the sorcerer.

"Hey, I know you enjoyed blasting those jaundiced pterodactyls, so don't get all high and mighty on me," laughed Entropy.

The creatures Entropy referred to were Yrthaks. Blind from their long exposure to the lightless underground they nevertheless developed a sophisticated method of "sight" using sonar. This also granted them several powerful abilities, such as directing highly destructive beams of sonic energy.

Laired in a massive underground canyon miles in diameter, the Yrthaks were accustomed to being the dominant predator in the area. However, the party had dispatched them rather easily, using significantly more force than was probably necessary.

As the companions returned to the tunnel's bifurcation once again, Entropy conjured a Rope Trick. This day's travel had ended, but the party would sleep a little better tonight.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"This is an interesting area. I believe we approaching Vournoth's Mire, correct?" the paladin asked the Desmodu scouts.

"Yes," confirmed the scout nodding its massive bat-like head, "centuries ago it was rumored to be the abode of a Lich. But it was long since destroyed, so the area should be safe now. To be sure though, please wait here. We will scout ahead."

A few minutes later the Desmodu returned, "There are two humanoids picking mushrooms. Both are armed and armored, though I could not tell for sure if they were drow."

"Look you guys, I'm getting sick and tired of this crap. Why don't I just toss a Reality Maelstrom in there and let it suck out the garbage for a minute or two. Then we can go through, no problems!" exclaimed Entropy.

Joachim was not amused, "I told you already, Noir and I will not be party to senseless barbarism. We will scout ahead ourselves and determine the level of the threat. If they are indeed drow, then we will deal with them."

Hor'ahun, Entropy and the two Desmodu waited near the entrance to the Mire, while Joachim strode forward on his carpet with Noir following closely behind. Just as the scouts had described, the Inquisitor saw two humanoids looking at something in the middle of a patch of mushrooms. Hidden by his Cloak of Elvenkind, Joachim inched his way forward and tried to get a closer look. He peered closer and began to see the faces underneath their cowls . . . drow!

Taking no chances in dealing with these treacherous elves, Joachim began casting a spell. Hearing her friend drawing on divine energies, Noir charged behind him with her longsword. The two drow sprang to their feet and drew their rapiers, whirling to face Joachim.

However, their fate had already been sealed as Joachim completed his incantation. Between the drow appeared a massive creature composed entirely of lava. Conjured from the Paraelemental Plane of Magma, the 36 foot behemoth wasted no time in dealing with its foes. Its massive fist crashed down on the first drow, squashing it like a cockroach. Without even pausing it whirled around and pounded the second into the ground.

As Noir reached the room, she saw that the elemental had already dealt with whatever foes were in the room. Striving to remain undetected, she remained close to the wall looking out for the inevitable reinforcements.

Unknown to Joachim and Noir, the drow were actually servants to creatures who were conducting "research." One was an artist of sorts, who specialized in sculpture by the name of Sekrr. Shunned by the rest of his kind, Sekrr decided to move his gallery to Vournoth's Mire where he was sure he could find an appreciative audience. Sekrr's neighbor, an individual by the name of Quthnorok was interested in more academic pursuits. Researching magical channeling, he similarly found the Well an ideal location for his studies.

Sekrr heard the commotion first, an extremely loud crash of rock against rock. "Those damned deep gnomes are causing trouble with their Earth Elementals again," he thought as he quickly floated down to take care of the problem.

Rather than examine the disturbance directly, Quthnorok chose instead to send his retainer first. "Gok'llak, kindly greet our guests, I will be along shortly," the researcher telepathically commanded his servant. Bored to tears by the endless hours of his master's research, Gok'llak hefted his battleaxe and charged -- he was only too happy to comply.

The magma elemental, with its extremely sensitive hearing, heard something coming down an adjacent pathway and lumbered over to meet the new threat. Joachim followed him closely. Seconds later, the magma elemental abruptly disappeared and Joachim was blinded as his magically enhanced vision ceased functioning -- Sekrr had arrived.

The only thing that surprised Noir more than the Beholder floating through the ceiling was the ravening beast charging to meet her in battle. Though humanoid, the grey, scaled creature clad in hide armor had no eyes. But it had a big axe and judging from the foam coming out of its mouth, Noir quickly concluded that it was none to happy. Noir barely brought her shield up to bear as Gok'llak's axe crashed into it, a blow that would have otherwise split her skull. "Give us a hand please! We've got serious problems!" cried the paladin, hoping to enlist the aid of the Githzerai and sorcerer.

Although Sekkr's massive central eye projected its antimagic at Joachim, it had many other eyestalks to spare. Three of them were directed towards Noir. Harried by her axe-wielding foe, Noir could not dodge them. Although she was not killed outright by the beams - her divine grace prevented that - they inflicted significant damage.

Both Entropy and Hor'ahun entered the room. They saw the paladin in a death dance with a Grimlock and Joachim blindly groping around, trying to exit the Beholder's antimagic cone. Having met numerous Beholders in the past, Entropy was well-aware of their deadly nature. If they caught you with antimagic, their brutish retainers could quickly make short work of an arcane spellcaster. In this case however, the central eye was focused on Joachim. 

Pulling out a leather glove with brass knuckles from her spell component pouch, Entropy quickly cast a spell which brought into being a giant, disembodied fist behind the Beholder. Smashing it with terrific force, the fist sent the creature reeling. To make things worse for the stunned Sekkr, Hor'ahun unleashed a psi blast at him, further scrambling his senses.

In the meantime, Noir retaliated against her foe. The Grimlock was not well-armored and it was so pissed off that it made no extraordinary attempt to dodge the paladin's blows. Though she inflicted grievous wounds on her foe, Noir was more than a little surprised that Gok'llak didn't even flinch.

Joachim finally stumbled out of the Beholder's cone and his magic was restored. Seeing that his foe was clearly stunned, the Inquisitor quickly took advantage of the situation. Calling to Tyr, he brought down a vertical column of divine fire, empowered for good measure, that completely immolated the Beholder. With the antimagic gone, the Magma Elemental returned and continued its march down the tunnel to engage yet another foe.

In a whirlwind of fury and pure rage, the Grimlock continued to attack Noir, bringing the paladin near death's door. However, support from Hor'ahun's bow and Entropy's giant fist finished off the already injured Gok'llak. Before proceeding further to aid the elemental, Noir called forth divine energy that healed the majority of her wounds.

Quthnorok was casually walking towards the mushroom patch when he abruptly stopped. From around the corner he saw 54,000 lbs of hot magma death heading his way. Deciding not to look a gift horse in the mouth, Quthnorok concentrated as he crushed the will of the lumbering giant. "I know you want to smash things. But don't smash me, my friend. It would be easier to crush the next thing that runs by you," the researcher telepathically imparted to his new-found friend.

As Noir rounded the corner, she saw the Magma Elemental approaching a figure in the distance. As she rushed closer, she began to see details, rubbery skin, glistening slime, octopus head -- a mind flayer! The paladin considered her next move as the Elemental turned around, took a few steps forward and tried to smash her into oblivion. Fortunately for Noir, her magical armor and shield withstood the assault though the force of the blow shook her very bones. She knew that melee with the Elemental would be suicidal.

Seeing that his Elemental had turned on the party, Joachim dispelled it back to its home plane before it could inflict any more damage. Deprived of his latest retainer, Quthnorok decided it was time for a light snack. He hit the paladin full force with a mind blast. Dropping her sword and grabbing her head in pain, Noir was overwhelmed by the attack. The illithid strode forward, its tentacles twitching, perhaps today would not be a total loss after all . . .

Much to Quthnorok's chagrin, another human came flying around the corner followed by a large glowing fist which promptly slammed into him. The Mind Flayer was knocked senseless and barely noticed as a very angry Githzerai approached him as well. "Anybody who touches this illithid scum will personally answer to me! I will finish him off myself!" shouted Hor'ahun as he drew his rapier and approached the mind flayer.

Both Noir and Entropy left the Githzerai to kill the most hated foe of his race. They could hear gurgling screams as they turned the corner, "It's probably unhealthy to have all that pent up hostility," Entropy commented.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The party searched the Mire after dispatching their foes and found a few surprises. In Sekkr's room they found his various works of "art." Apparently the Beholder had petrified numerous creatures, placed them in his quarters as statues and proceeded to beautify them by punching holes in various places. Joachim considered breaking the enchantment on these poor souls, but realized that the damage on their statue forms was more than enough to kill them.

In Quthnorok's lair they found an interesting magical device. Brief analysis by Entropy showed that it was a channeler of some sort. Throwing it into her portable hole, the sorcerer said that she would look into it when she had time.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The party's final day of travel through the Underdark was without incident. They could feel the passage gradually begin to slope upwards as they slowly reached the surface. Finally the Desmodu proclaimed, "Up ahead is a gate leading to Tilverton. I am afraid we must leave you here my friends, our job is complete. We wish you luck in your quest."

As the Desmodu departed, the party pondered how they would approach the current situation. All agreed that subterfuge was the solution, though how best to go about it was discussed.

"The drow we dispatched in the Mire bore symbols of a minor house. I recognized it as one of the noble houses in Tilverton. We should go as drow wearing these symbols. Since we are dark elves no one will bother us and, as low-ranking nobles, we won't attract too much attention." suggested Noir.

"Mmmmm . . . sounds good. But don't you think that they will be a little suspicious of a Lolth worshipping house when the city is apparently ruled by followers of Kiaransalee?" queried Entropy.

The paladin had heard enough lip out of the sorcerer to last several lifetimes, "I know drow! I know what I'm doing and I know what's best! This group doesn't need your uneducated opinion!"

"Okay, okay, take it easy," Entropy said, backing off.

Using various magical devices, the party disguised themselves as a group of noble drow, two males and two females, and approached the gate. As their eyes adjusted to the light, they saw four large figures standing guard.

"Halt! State your business here," one of them bellowed in Undercommon.

"We are noble drow, surely you can see that from our heralds you fools! Let us pass or we'll have your hides!" Noir responded, confident in her knowledge of drow cultural practices.

The figure squinted as he observed the insignia. Clearly recognizing what he saw, he gestured to his companions. They all picked up massive rocks. "Welcome home," the leader proclaimed as they all hurled the boulders at the party.


----------



## gfunk

Session 16
 “A welcome to Tilverton” 


Although they were caught unaware, the party members did not find it difficult to dodge the rocks, given their numerous magical protections. Not wanting to create a disturbance so close to the city of Tilverton, the companions attempted to bring the battle to a quick and decisive end.

Noir reacted first, activating her winged boots as she flew forward to meet her foes head on. Joachim began to cast a spell that would bring into being a wall of razor-sharp blades and centered it right on the Fire Giants. However, it was Entropy who ended the battle for all of them. Opening a planar rift in the middle of the quartet -- and sculpting it to a compact area --- the sorcerer catapulted the Giants into the Concordant Domain of the Outlands. The only thing that was left was a gaping tear in reality that created a cacophony that would surely alert anyone outside the gate.

To solve this problem, Entropy cast a spell on herself that was the bane of spellcasters. By displacing the Weave around her body she was able to suppress all magic in her vicinity. Quickly, she ran into the middle of the planar rift, effectively sealing it and waited until the spell's duration expired.

In the meantime a red-faced Noir faced the party, her well laid plans to impersonate drow nobles obviously having backfired. "Hmmm . . . That didn't work too well, but at least we didn't give away our position. I still think we should go as drow, but let's not wear any heralds."

The party agreed and, after the Maelstrom ended, stepped out of the iron gate and onto the surface. Immediately they saw the skies above them were cloudy and dark. In the distance they saw the remains of the city of Tilverton. The first structure that caught their attention was a massive spider-shaped building, obviously the Fane of Lolth. It was severely damaged and looked ready to fall apart, a state of affairs that would be unthinkable in any major drow city.

In contrast they saw the royal palace of Cormyr was in pristine condition, with nary a scratch. This massive building had recently been the dominion of House Kilsek, the First Noble Drow House of Tilverton. But with Lolth gone, the party guessed it was currently occupied by followers of Kiaransalee. Around the palace they saw many pinpoints of light which appeared to be large campfires, around which milled many humanoids.

Hor'ahun spoke up, "I need to scout this area . . . alone. I can feel the stink of illithids here. You may go ahead, I will find you later."

Although the party did not want to split up, the Githzerai was adamant.

The remainder of the group followed the main road from the gate to Tilverton's entrance, with Noir and Joachim taking the lead (disguised as drow) and Entropy flying invisibly in the rear. As they approached, they saw a large campfire on the main road. They observed a couple of dozen goblins, several ogres, a handful of ogre magi and one very, very large ogre who appeared to be their leader. 

As the two "drow" came closer, all the creatures stood up and the lead ogre approached, speaking crudely in Common, "What the hell are your kind doing back here? You will not pass without paying the toll!"

Noir seized the opportunity, "Are you mad, beast? Why would powerful drow like us even bother associating with scum like you? Let us pass and consider yourselves fortunate that we don't gut you on the spot!"

The ogre laughed, "The Lady of Spiders is dead and the drow have lost their powers. You can no longer rely on your spells to save you! Do you really think the two of you can defeat all of us?"

Not wanting to make a scene, Noir tried diplomacy, "Very well, what is the toll?"

"Your lives!!" the ogre hefted his greatclub and began to lead his minions forward but paused as a cloaked figure appeared behind the drow.

Entropy, deciding to give diplomacy one last chance, had magically disguised herself as an Illithid and tried to warn the lead ogre, "Do not act hastily. Although Lolth does not grant powers, I do not rely on her. If you do not let us pass, it will be your doom!"

Although his minions stepped back with uncertainty, the lead ogre would not be intimidated. "That's enough talking, now you all die! CHARGE!"

Entropy shook her head in disgust. She could only cast so many Reality Maelstroms a day. She brought another one into being in the middle of the group, sucking nearly all of them into a random plane. Two goblins, however, were able to avoid the effects and began to run towards Tilverton.

Joachim mounted his flying carpet and gave chase, hoping to head them off before they could alert any more forces. In the meantime, Entropy once again sealed the planar rift with anti-magic until it expired as Noir stood guard.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Flying around the ruined walls of Tilverton was a massive red-skinned creature. Its hands were unnaturally large and wickedly clawed. It regarded the many campfires below. "What a waste. I was summoned to bring forth destruction and all I can play with are these weakling humanoid scum!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

After quickly slaying the first goblin, Joachim pursued the second. Flying at very high speed, he was easily able to overtake it and dispatch it before it could raise the alarm.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Below him, Badrazel saw the drow slay the fleeing goblin. This was strange in and of itself, for the Balor knew that most of the drow in the city were enslaved by the very beings they had subjugated for so long. A lone drow would quickly be overwhelmed and killed. As the dark elf flew away on the carpet, Badrazel followed him at a distance. "Perhaps I can kill something worthwhile after all."

Joachim returned to the campfire and saw Noir (in drow form) standing guard and Entropy standing in her anti-magic field in the middle of the maelstrom.

Badrazel frowned at the scene. TWO drow? And a human? What in the Abyss was going on here? From a brief glance at the campfire site, the demon was able to see the damage that had been done. However he could not see a single corpse. One thing was clear though, Kurgoth had ordered that all intruders must be slain.

While Joachim and Noir waited for Entropy's rift to close, they saw a red dot in the sky. Before they could react the entire site erupted in flame as roaring columns of fire ignited the area. Caught unaware, both the Inquisitor and the Paladin suffered severe burns. Only Entropy, still in the confines of her anti-magic field, did not feel the effects.

After casting the fire storm, Badrazel looked upon his prey, expecting to see three scorched corpses. However all three were standing! And one appeared to be totally unaffected! Although the balor was a brutally efficient fighter he also possessed a very keen intellect. He quickly surmised that the woman who was not damaged must be in an anti-magic area. "Perfect . . ."

Flying down to engage his prey, the Balor stopped approximately 100 feet above the group. He could clearly see that one of the two drow (Joachim) possessed several powerful magical auras. "Time to rectify the situation," he thought as Badrazel hit the drow with a powerful abjuration that removed most of his magical protections.

Looking up, Noir was shocked to see the Balor. She had taken considerable damage from the fire storm, but since the creature flying above her was clearly an evil fiend she ignored the pain and concentrated on her foe. Without hesitating, Noir activated her winged boots and flew up to meet the demon in combat. Stripped of his magic power, Joachim began to re-cast some of the spells he had lost -- hoping that the Paladin could hold off the Balor for a few seconds.

Entropy looked up helplessly. Of all the companions, she alone knew of the Balor's awesome power and myriad capabilities. If she dismissed her anti-magic field the sorcerer guessed that the demon would try to crush her quickly with its potent arsenal of spells. Like Joachim, she hoped that Noir could slow it down so that she could put herself into a better tactical situation.

Badrazel looked at them all and suppressed a chuckle. All had gone exactly as he had planned. Easily avoiding the drow that was flying up towards him, the Balor dived towards the human woman standing in the anti-magic field. Although he felt his own magical protections being suppressed as he approached, the 3,000 lb outsider had many other options at his disposal. In Badrazel’s hands were a massive greatsword shaped like a bolt of lightning and a wicked looking whip. With the greatest of ease, he snapped the whip forward wrapping it around Entropy's legs, pulling her to the ground. The Balor would greatly enjoy tearing this human limb from limb.

Entropy couldn't believe the situation she had placed herself in. She could think of many places she would rather be than in melee with a Balor in an anti-magic field! Her mind raced as she tried to figure out a way to avoid a gruesome death, and then she remembered! The reason she had cast the anti-magic field in the first place was to block the planar rift and avoid alerting the city. However, that point was obviously moot now.

Unfortunately, the sorcerer had absolutely no idea where the rift opened. If she was lucky she would wind up in one of the Upper Planes, but she could just as easily land in the Abyss or the Negative Energy Plane. Trusting fate, she dispelled the anti-magic aura and was pulled into the rift. The Balor felt a brief pull as well, but the demon's considerable resistance to magic allowed him to avoid the effect of the spell.

As Noir and Joachim watched their long-time companion being sucked into a random plane, they hoped that they could defeat the demon alone. Right now, the odds weren't looking good...


----------



## gfunk

Session 17 
“Why settle for one balor when you can have two?” 


Desperately wanting to enter melee with the Balor, Noir flew down to meet it. Flying out of the Maelstrom, Badrazel rose to meet her. Bringing his huge greatsword to bear he held it aloft so that the Paladin could clearly see it. For on the sword was inscribed a Symbol of Death the Balor had often used to slay unsuspecting foes. Seeing the symbol, Noir felt a sudden surge of negative energy hit her as it tried to extinguish her soul. With the greatest effort, she managed to throw off the necromantic magic before it consumed her.

Hasted, Joachim tried to damage the Balor as much as possible to aid his friend. Calling to Tyr he brought down two columns of flame and they enveloped his foe. Badrazel reflectively flinched but the divine energy harmlessly dissipated around him, his magic resistance nullifying it completely.

After dancing with the Balor for so long, Noir felt this could be her only chance to damage it. Not only was her sword forged to destroy evil outsiders, but she called on the Powers of Good to smite the foul demon as she swung at it. The results were dramatic -- she struck her foe multiple times spraying black, caustic blood everywhere.

Badrazel fell back at the barrage. Clearly he had underestimated his quarry, but the battle was not lost yet. He knew that without her sword this drow (Noir) could not even scratch him. The Balor briefly considered disarming her with his greatsword, but suddenly had a better idea. Speaking a single word, he unleashed a blast of pure evil energy that rolled over the Paladin. The Balor smiled in satisfaction as the spell knocked the drow senseless causing her to drop her powerful sword to the ground many feet below.

Joachim tried to finish off the Balor with another Flame Strike but he could not penetrate its magical defenses. Drawing his sword, he approached the Balor hoping to finish it off quickly.

Badrazel saw that he needed to even the odds to bring this battle to a successful conclusion. Stepping back from Noir, he concentrated and opened a channel to the Abyss and summoned one of his own kind. As the second Balor appeared, Badrazel telepathically commanded it to delay his foes. It complied by unleashing a burst of evil energy that stunned both Noir and Joachim. Badrazel took advantage of the situation by grabbing Noir and pulling her close to him, attempting to consume her with the flames emanating from his body.

In the meantime, the second Balor (after being commanded by Badrazel) flew to the ground and picked up Noir's sword. The Fiendbane sword violently reacted to being handled by the demon and infused it with negative energy. The fiend ignored the pain, for he knew he would not be holding the sword for long. He teleported away.

Recovering from the evil shockwave, Noir struggled to free herself from Badrazel’s grasp and managed to do so. However, without a weapon she could do no damage. Joachim attacked but the Balor deftly dodged the possibly fatal strike. At this point, Badrazel knew this battle was a foregone conclusion -- his foes would either flee or be annihilated. As he waited for his Balor companion to return, the demon stunned both the Paladin and Inquisitor yet again with a surge of evil energy.

As if on cue, the second Balor returned sans Fiendbane sword. It was obvious he had deposited it somewhere that the Paladin would not find in the immediate future. The Balor hit Joachim with an abjuration that eliminated all but a few of the Inquisitor's remaining spell protections. Joachim ignored the summoned creature and focused on Badrazel, hitting him squarely. The enraged Balor responded by bringing his greatsword to bear, hoping to decapitate his foe.

Before the strike landed however, the sky above all the combatants filled with smoke. Looking up they saw that the "smoke" possessed two eyes that blazed with fire and two appendages which ended in giant scythes. The creature flew directly above the second Balor and, with blinding speed, entered his mouth. The Balor coughed and swatted the air around him, but it was in vain. He suddenly began to cough up blood as the Smoke Paraelemental began shredding his internal organs.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To Entropy's surprise and relief, the Reality Maelstrom deposited her in a plane of eternal sky where everything fell forever. With her encyclopedic knowledge of all things extraplanar she realized that she had been deposited in the Elemental Plane of Air. Fortune again smiled on her! Not only was the environment breathable, but she could prepare before she returned to help her companions.

Empowered by magical flight, the sorcerer halted her fall and began casting a series of abjurations on herself. When she was ready, she took a deep breath and plane shifted back to the Prime -- above the Moonsea to be exact. 

She knew that such a spell was wildly erratic and could deposit her hundred of miles from her intended destination, but it did not matter in this case. Looking down, she saw the vast blue waters of the Moonsea extending in all directions. Holding her staff aloft, she teleported herself 200 feet above where she had originally entered the Maelstrom. Unlike planar travel, this mode of transportation was very precise.

Entropy appeared exactly where she had envisioned, but could not see more than a few dozen feet ahead of her due to the darkness that Lolth had spread over the Cormyrian sky. No matter, she thought, she didn't intend to pay the Balor a personal visit anyway.

Casting a spell, she opened a channel to both the Elemental Planes of Air and Fire summoning a huge Smoke Paraelmental. It immediately dove towards the ground to engage her foes . . .

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In a fury beyond reason at this turn of events, Badrazel attempted to banish the creature back to its home plane -- but the power of Entropy's summoning held as the Paraelemental continued to devastate the demon's comrade. With the greatest of effort, the second Balor managed to cough out the intruder and tore into it with his greatsword.

Taking advantage of the chaos, Joachim swung again at Badrazel and landed a blow that put the demon near death. Before the Balor could recover, another Smoke Paraelmental descended from the sky and attempted but failed to enter his lungs. Trying desperately to banish his foes, the second Balor tried to hit both Paraelementals with the same abjuration that his summoner had attempted. This time he had more luck as one of the Paraelementals returned to its home plane.

Seeing that Noir was obviously defenseless, Badrazel entangled her with his whip, bringing her close to his body once again and closer to death. Before he could issue the coup-de-grace, however, another creature descended towards him. A native of the Elemental Plane of Air, the monster resembled a small tornado. Creating a sharp vacuum above Badrazel’s head, it completely took the Balor by surprise.

The blow virtually caved in the demon's head causing him to release Noir. As Badrazel felt his life slipping away, he knew he would give his slayers a fine parting gift -- the Balor exploded in a flash of light that damaged everyone, including the remaining demon. Joachim looked towards Noir and saw that she was barely conscious and bleeding freely. Invoking one of his most powerful healing spells, all of his allies were instantly restored to full health.

With this sudden turn of events, the second Balor didn't last long against the onslaught of the two powerful Elementals and the Inquisitor. Instead of exploding, though, the demon disappeared as he returned to his plane of origin.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

After some time, Entropy flew down to meet her comrades, relating her "travels." She regarded Badrazel’s two weapons, which now remained on the ground -- the whip that nearly ended her life and a greatsword shaped like a bolt of lightning. The sorcerer explained, "This demon was called not conjured. Don't you realize what this means? The Balor is among the greatest of Tanar'ri -- his master must be of amazing power! Not only did someone summon this fiend, but he also had the might to force the Balor serve him!"

Noir and Joachim agreed that the foe they faced must be mighty indeed. Noir picked up the greatsword, "Well, since my Fiend bane is nowhere to be found, I suppose this will have to suffice." 

"Be careful with that thing Noir! It is no ordinary weapon, its blade is so sharp that it can decapitate a foe in one strike," Entropy warned.

At this point, the party was in a bit of a quandary. If they faced such stiff opposition OUTSIDE the city then things must be truly abyssal within (pun intended). Quite obviously, disguising themselves as drow had been completely worthless -- even counter-productive. They began to debate their remaining options.

"Perhaps we should simply go as humans. They must certainly be a bit more tolerated here than the drow seem to be," suggested Noir.

Suddenly Entropy struck on a "brilliant" idea. "Why don't I disguise myself as a Balor? I can certainly do it with magic and it will seem all the more real if I carry that greatsword and whip. Seriously, think about it . . . who is gonna screw with a Balor?"

Joachim took the proposal further, "I will disguise myself as a Priest of Velsharoon, the god of undeath. We will say that we are coming from Thay and that you (pointing to Entropy) have been called by me as a servant. Noir can disguise herself as a male human fighter -- my bodyguard."

Everyone agreed and the party continued forth -- a priest in dark robes flanked by a human warrior and a 12 foot tall monstrosity.

As they entered Tilverton, the companions saw another structure that they had missed earlier. A massive coliseum stood off in the distance, dotted by numerous campfires just like the Royal Palace. They continued forward towards the ruined Fane of Lolth and ran into another group of humanoids. This particular lot was apparently headed by a large Fire Giant.

Entropy muscled her way forward, "Let me take care of this," she whispered.

The Fire Giant, not missing a beat, calmly strode towards the "Balor." As he neared, the Giant dropped to one knee. In Undercommon he spoke humbly, "My Lord Badrazel. Who are these humans that accompany you, are they your slaves?"

Unfortunately, the sorcerer's "brilliant" plan did not take into account the fact that she spoke not a word of Undercommon. She tried not to look confused as she waited for Joachim or Noir to respond.

Improvising, Joachim stepped forward and addressed the kneeling Giant in Undercommon, "I am Glendarol the greatest priest of Velsharoon in Thay. This demon is *my* slave. I suggest you address his master lest I order him to rip you apart!"

Not even turning to face the priest, the Fire Giant kept his gaze on the Balor, "My Lord, why do you bear the indignity of this puny wretch? Do you not serve Lord Kurgoth? Please command me and I will gladly crush this impudent insect."

"WHAT! Do not address my servant fool! Look at me!" Joachim fumed.

Entropy knew that this charade was wearing thin so she began weaving arcane phrases that would allow her to speak and understand any language. Fortunately for her, the Fire Giant knew not a bit about Spellcraft -- had he known, however, he would have quickly seen through the ruse as Balors do not cast spells as do mortals.

"Giant. I am not this Badrazel you speak of. My name is Hrrothuck and Master Glendarol has summoned me to do his bidding. I suggest you speak to him with respect, lest you incur his wrath," Entropy finally responded in Undercommon.

The Giant rose and spoke to the priest, "What are you doing here human? There is nothing for you here, this whole city is ruined and the drow have been slaughtered," he waved his massive hand toward a pair of drow in shackles, "or enslaved."

"We wish to see the ruined Fane of Lolth. It is my understanding that the Lady of Spiders has gone silent and I wish to see it for myself," Joachim was now making things up as he went.

The Giant furrowed his brow, "Nevertheless, powerful though you may be you must have Kurgoth's permission before you enter Tilverton. Will you allow me to take you to him?"

Entropy barked at the Giant, "Fool! How dare you command my Master! He goes where he pleases and will not be ordered around by the likes of you," turning towards Joachim, "Master, please grant me permission to crush this group of weaklings!"

Seeing where Entropy was heading Joachim responded appropriately, "Do not be so hasty, my friend. We are in another's kingdom and must follow custom. Lead on Giant, we will meet this Kurgoth."

As the quartet moved towards the coliseum, the companions were shocked at the state of the city. Most of it had been reduced to a smoking ruin and much of the damage had been done recently.

Trying to pump as much information as she could, Entropy the Balor queried the Giant, "I understand that Kiaransalee is the official deity of this city now."

"WHAT DID YOU SAY?!" The Giant whirled around to face the group his jaw dropping in utter shock.

"Err . . . I was just wondering what the deal with Kiaransalee was?" Entropy offered, quickly seeing that the sightseeing was over.

The Giant pulled out his massive greatsword and charged the group. Needless to say, he was quickly and quietly dispatched. "Now what," asked Noir, "going to meet this Kurgoth fellow by ourselves is probably not a very good idea. I never thought I'd be saying this but the safest place in this city might be the Fane of Lolth. Let's check it out."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Still maintaining their assumed identities, the party entered the ruined Fane. They could see that the interior looked as bad as the outside. As they entered the courtyard, many globes of light illuminated the area. Before they could explore any further, a ghostly form approached them.

The spectre, whose very touch drained the soul, reached out towards the Inquisitor but missed. Without batting an eyelid, the companions surrounded it and quickly sent it back to the realm of the dead. Before self-congratulation could begin, however, they all felt a bone-numbing cold.

Both Entropy and Joachim looked at each other in terror. Joachim spoke first, "Tyr help us! A Nightshade is nearby!" Entropy remembered when the party had encountered a Nightwalker while traveling on the Plane of Shadow. More than mere Undead, the Nightshades were evil incarnate.

The entire area immediately was filled with toxic green fumes whose poison caused each of the party members to choke in pain. Joachim and Noir quickly exited the cloud on the Inquisitors carpet, while Entropy caused gravity to reverse in the area, freeing herself from the cloud's poison. 

As the cloud lifted, the party saw a massive creature approaching them. It was utterly black, powerfully muscled and carrying the very stink of death on it. Moving forward it tore into Noir with unnatural speed, its claws making deep marks in her full plate. Noir jumped from the carpet and met the Nightwalker head on. Although she had not recovered her original weapon, Joachim had loaned her a holy sword. Unfortunately, it was not nearly as potent as the original and it showed. Noir barely scratched the dark creature.

Entropy immediately put up a hemispherical wall around herself. Although it was invisible, it was completely immune to damage. She knew that only a precious few of her spells would work on the Nightshade. 

Joachim was a little more proactive as he summoned a Magma Paraelemental directly behind the Nightshade. It raised its massive fists and brought them down on the Nightwalker. The blow would have flattened a house, but the Undead didn't even flinch.

The Nightshade concentrated briefly and banished the Paraelemental with a potent spell. Turning to face the Paladin, it deftly grabbed the holy sword out of her hands. Without a weapon (again), Noir tried in vain to retrieve her sword but could not reach it. Joachim rode forward on his carpet and landed several blows that even the powerful undead creature could not ignore. 

Without even a hint of effort, the Nightwalker snapped Noir's sword in half, rendering it useless. Just as effortlessly, it grabbed Joachim's weapon. Unfortunately for the Inquisitor, the longsword he wielded was fastened to his gauntlet; his arm was nearly torn from its socket from the immense strength of the Nightshade.

Realizing what would happen, Noir grabbed Joachim's sword trying to prevent its destruction. However courageous her efforts though, the Undead ripped the weapon apart as easily as he did the first. It stared at the Paladin, a gaze of pure evil, and she felt her resolve begin to weaken

Without a weapon and knowing full well that his Flame Strikes could not even singe the Nightshade, Joachim made a tactical retreat on his carpet. Noir would not be deterred, she drew her final weapon, a masterwork short sword, and tore into her foe. Though the force behind the weapon was indeed powerful, it all but bounced off the black skin of the Nightwalker. In response the Nightwalker grabbed the Paladin with both arms and began to squeeze the life out of her.

Entropy saw that she could not hold off any longer. Dismissing the force wall, she hit the Undead with one her most potent evocations -- a massive ball of sonic energy. To her surprise, it did absolutely nothing but enrage the Nightshade further. The Nightwalker began to tear into Noir who was utterly unable to defeat the creature's ferocious strength. 

In the death grip of one of the most evil creatures on Faerun, Noir beseeched her deity the strength to defeat her enemy. Whether through fate or divine intervention two massive bears appeared behind the Nightshade. A result of a summoning spell from Joachim, they were no mere animals but inhabitants of the Upper Planes. Sensing the evil in the creature before them, the bears tore into it, pulsing with divine energy.

The barrage was more than the Nightwalker could take, as it fell over and nearly crushed Noir beneath it.

Bloodied and beaten, the companions looked at each other wearily. They had survived this fight, but as they looked at their ruined weapons littering the courtyard they realized they could no longer underestimate the wile and intelligence of their adversaries.


----------



## gfunk

Session 18
 “Mr. Kurgoth goes to Celestia” 


After an uneasy and tense night in the confines of the Rope Trick, the party exited, returning to the blasted remains of Tilverton. Seemingly waiting for them was Hor'ahun leaning against some rubble.

"Did you find what you were looking for?" asked Noir.

The Githzerai scowled, "Bah! This whole place is filled with stinking humanoids, not one flayer to be found. I couldn't even see a single living drow."

"Well now that you're back, I think we should pay this Kurgoth fellow a visit. From his minion's reaction to the mention of Kiaransalee, he clearly opposes the drow. Perhaps we could recruit him to our cause," Entropy offered.

Noir's eyes lit up, "Not a bad idea. Listen, I've been thinking that we should disguise ourselves as . . ."

"NO! No more disguises! They have done nothing but hamper us thus far. From now on we must approach situations on our own merits. We no longer need to hide behind worthless facades. Let the world know that I worship Tyr!" Joachim proclaimed.

Entropy was skeptical, "OK, a couple of ground rules first. One, Noir had better hide the Balor's vorpal sword. Assuming he was working for Kurgoth, we don't want the big boss to know that we are killing off his most powerful minions. Second, this is a diplomatic mission. It involves a give and take. Kurgoth is probably neither honorable nor decent; however, we both have something to offer each other. I swear to Shar, if you guys deliberately provoke Kurgoth then it's your ass. I won't bail you out of that one."

Agreeing to the sorcerer's stipulations, the party used their various modes of flight to invisibly approach the coliseum. As they flew they saw the vast army of humanoids arrayed below them. 

Finally reaching the edge of the massive structure, they cautiously peeked over the top hoping to catch a glimpse of something. And they were not disappointed!

Apparently there was a gladiatorial match in progress. In the middle of the massive sand arena stood an elephant covered with metal barding. Approaching it were three ogres wearing hide armor and brandishing huge longspears.

"Hardly a fair fight, that beast has no chance," Hor'ahun observed.

Indeed the ogres seemed to have the upper hand as they had the elephant completely surrounded. If the animal attacked any single one of them, it would be promptly impaled by the remaining two. Deciding that he would be the one to take the elephant's attacks, one of the ogres rushed the beast. Before he could reach it however, he fell backwards as a large boulder thrown from the stands hit him squarely in the chest.

In surprise, the party traced the boulder's path back to its source. The sight was not quite what they were expecting:







Everyone's jaw dropped in shock as they saw the horrific creature laugh as the elephant ran over the fallen ogre -- crushing his skull.

The fiend bellowed in Undercommon, "Come on! Surely you can do better than that!"

Surrounding him were a retinue of Fire Giants and Ogres and they too seemed highly amused by the scene.

"What in the Nine Hells is that *THING?*" Noir asked to no one in particular.

Well educated in extraplanar knowledge, Entropy chimed in, "Well it's clearly a fiend. I suppose it must be Kurgoth. Perhaps he is part Fire Giant, but who knows? Maybe we can ask him."

"Noir and I will parlay with him. You and Hor'ahun fly about 50 feet above the central platform Kurgoth and his company are standing on. In case the negotiations turn violent, we may need you to intervene quickly," Joachim suggested.

The companions agreed and the Githzerai and sorcerer went to their assigned positions. Taking a deep breath, Joachim landed on the top tier of the coliseum and rolled up his flying carpet. The cheering had died down a little for the elephant had made short, bloody work of its opponents -- with considerable help from Kurgoth.

Noir and Joachim approached the group of giants until they were about 100 feet away. Dispelling their invisibility, Joachim spoke in a commanding voice, "Lord Kurgoth, we humbly request an audience with you to discuss a matter of vital importance!"

Whirling around in surprise, Kurgoth's flaming hair became a true inferno as his minions quickly drew their weapons. Before they could act, Kurgoth held up his hand, "Hold your weapons! Who are you human and why would the great Kurgoth Hellspawn care a whit what you have to say!"

Responding in Undercommon, Joachim explained, "Mighty Kurgoth I am Joachim Dethick, High Inquisitor of Tyr the god of justice! We have been sent here on a mission of vital importance. Our goal is the destruction of the Kiaransalites for they are performing a ceremony called the "Great Revenance" that will alter Faerun as we know it. We know that you oppose these drow as well so we propose an alliance."

Joachim's offer was followed by derisive laughter from Kurgoth, "Puny human! I have a massive army at my disposal! You have only your wretched deity and that *woman* What can you possibly hope to achieve with such an impossibly small force?"

"We have more allies, hidden allies. They are poised to strike on my command."

"Well make them reveal themselves fool! I will not bargain with those I cannot see!"

"I am sorry Lord Kurgoth but we do not know if we can trust you yet. It would be prudent for my allies to remain hidden."

"NO! There will be no negotiation unless I can see all of you," stretching his incredibly muscled arms to encompass his retainers, Kurgoth continued, "You can see all of my advisors. I hide nothing from you!"

Frowning, Joachim knew he had to capitulate if negotiations were to continue. Yelling in Undercommon he instructed Hor'ahun to reveal himself and the Githzerai complied. He knew Entropy did not understand Undercommon and he wanted to keep her presence secret as his ace in the hole.

"That's it?! One ally! You must be foolish indeed if you think you can accomplish with three people what my army could not do in months. But you amuse me puny human, tell me of your 'proposal'"

"If you could provide us with some of your soldiers we can combine forces to assault the Kiaransalite's tower. Together, I am sure we can prevail!"

Kurgoth smiled, "Perhaps human, perhaps. However, let me ask you one question. My general and greatest advisor has recently gone missing -- by the name of Badrazel. You wouldn't happen to know where he is now, would you?"

Joachim began to sweat, this was obviously not going well. He could not lie, but he honestly did not know if the Balor's name was Badrazel. "I am sorry Lord Kurgoth, but I do not recognize that name. I'm afraid I cannot help you."

"Oh really now? My balor carried some extraordinarily potent weapons with him. If he . . . passed on . . . I would like them returned immediately!"

The Inquisitor nervously looked to Noir who was currently in possession of the vorpal greatsword. With the help of magic, the paladin disguised it as an ordinary weapon rather than reveal its original shape -- a bolt of lightning. Joachim knew he could not lie here, "I am sorry Lord Kurgoth, but we cannot return the weapon to you."

Chiming in on the discussion, Noir stepped forward, "We also lost a weapon Lord Kurgoth. It was a mighty sword specifically forged to destroy demonspawn. You wouldn't happen to know where it was would you?"

In response, Kurgoth hoisted a finely crafted longsword. It was the Fiendbane that the summoned Balor had "removed" from Noir. "Oh, you mean this little toothpick? It seems that we are at an impasse humans. Perhaps if you return the Balor's greatsword I will consider it a show of good faith."

"I've already told you that I cannot do that!" Joachim snapped.

Kurgoth shook his head in disbelief, "So, if I am to understand correctly, you want me to give you the services of my army *AND* return your accursed sword *AND* forgive the fact that you slew my greatest general without providing me any form of compensation?"

Joachim prepared for the worst, "Well, I wouldn't exactly put it in those terms . . ."

Before the Inquisitor could finish his sentence, he saw the unmistakable aura of magic around Kurgoth. He was casting a spell! Noir and Joachim could not react quickly enough to disrupt the fiend and, when the spell was completed, they saw that they were surrounded by two huge oozes. They were somewhat similar to the ones that Entropy had summoned, except that they were blood red and had the smell of brimstone about them.

The first one extended one of its pseudopods and seized Noir. The paladin tried to break away, but the creature was simply too large. She began to feel a burning sensation and she realized that her armor was being dissolved!

The second Ooze Paraelmental tried to seize the Inquisitor. Fortunately for Joachim, his cloak presented an illusion that displaced him a few feet from where he was really standing -- causing the Ooze to barely miss him.

Seeing that negotiations had plainly melted down, Hor'ahun flew to the top of the stadium so that he could hit all of his foes with a powerful psionic blast. He flew too close to an Ooze however, and the Paraelemental seized him. Like Noir, Hor'ahun also felt his armor being eaten by potent acid. Thinking fast, he manifested a psionic power that would teleport him a short distance away. Despite the intense pain of the acid, he managed to manifest the power successfully and instantly appeared 50 feet above Kurgoth's forces, armor still intact.

As their foes were clearly at a disadvantage, Kurgoth's minions charged. Numerous ogres surrounded them, howling with rage as they approached. Although they could not hit Joachim, they found that striking Noir, who lacked armor, was child's play. Several of them tried to crush the paladin's skull with their greatclubs and nearly succeeded in doing so. It was obvious that Noir was hanging onto her life by a thread.

Finally, the High Inquisitor composed his thoughts and sprung into action. He knew that he could probably hold off Kurgoth's forces for a few seconds, but Noir would be dead before then. He called upon his most powerful spell; this incantation did not merely channel Tyr's divine power but it requested the direct intervention of the deity himself. "Lord of Justice, grant Noir and I deliverance from this onslaught lest we be destroyed!!" As he brought the spell about he touched Noir's hand.

In a flash, both disappeared and reappeared on the other side of the stadium, far beyond the melee range of their foes.

Kurgoth looked up, seeing the Githzerai flying above him. Observing the fact that this humanoid had teleported away from the Fiendish Ooze, Kurgoth knew he was a spellcaster of some sort. He knew a perfect solution to that problem . . .

His entire body pulsing with energy, Kurgoth brought another spell into being which he directed wholly at Hor'ahun. Suddenly, the Githzerai felt an incredible feeling of dehydration as the necromantic magic tried to suck all of the water out of his body. Gasping for breath, Hor'ahun immediately turned invisible. Inexplicably, he dove down towards the center of the group trying to recover the Finedbane.

In the meantime, Noir and Joachim were not spared the wrath of Kurgoth's minions. The Fire Giants in the group threw massive rocks trying to crush the pair. Although Joachim took only minor damage, Noir fell to the ground -- her soul nearly ready to depart to the Seven Heavens. Before she died, Joachim quickly channeled positive energy into her body and it completely mended her crushed bones and torn flesh. 

Standing, Noir knew that rushing head on into the Kurgoth's group, even with her armor intact, was suicidal. She instead activated her winged boots and jumped off the edge of the coliseum. Her strategy was to go around the outside of the massive structure and engage her foes from the air.

Hor'ahun tried to avoid the massive greatswords of the Fire Giants as he recovered the Fiendbane. He could probably escape with it without a serious problem. But then he heard someone chanting a familiar spell. Hor'ahun froze in fear, she wouldn't dare!

Finally reacting to the flurry of action, Entropy began to cast a spell. Since she couldn't understand Undercommon, she had a hard time figuring out where exactly the conversation was going. However, she was sure that her companions had provoked Kurgoth and wanted to teach them a lesson. Seeing an invisible Hor'ahun in the middle of the Fire Giants, she saw the opportunity to make her displeasure known.

Right in the middle of Kurgoth's group appeared a massive tear in reality. Despite their immense strength, those Fire Giants and Ogres nearest to the rift could not helped but be pulled in. As the maelstrom extended its reach, it sent Kurgoth himself as well as his elephant careening through the hole. Only through a combination of great luck and skill did the Githzerai avoid the rift, flying away before it engulfed him. After all was said and done, only a handful of Ogres remained.

Entropy could not know where the rift led to, of course. But if she or Joachim tried to divine the outcome, even they would smile at the incredible irony. Kurgoth and his top lieutenants were sent to the Seven Mounting Heavens of Celestia. A plane where ultimate goodness was idealized, it was probably only a matter of time before Kurgoth caught the attention of a powerful celestial, perhaps even one of the great Solars. Kurgoth Hellspawn was no weakling however and was a brilliant tactician to boot. If anyone could find a way to exit Celestia in once piece, it was him.

Back in the Prime, the party made short work of the remaining forces. Much to their chagrin though, a pair of ogres ran out of the coliseum to alert the other regiments.

Entropy approached the group, "I should have expected this! What the hell did you say to him!?"

After Joachim recounted the conversation, Entropy was not amused, "That's it!! From now on I will personally handle all diplomatic interactions. It is obvious that the two of you cannot be relied upon to be civil to anyone who doesn't share your world view!!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As the flying party exited the coliseum they saw the hordes below them massing to enter the structure. Deciding that discretion was the better part of valor, they returned to the ruined Fane of Lolth to rest and discuss their next move.

As Joachim helped Noir put on her spare full plate armor, Hor'ahun mulled out loud, "I suppose our only option at this point is to approach the tower of Kiaransalee itself. Though if Kurgoth couldn't breach it with all his forces, I can't imagine we will have an easy time."

Suddenly, the party heard movement nearby. Using his medallion that could detect thoughts, Hor'ahun began to scan the area, "There are three creatures . . . humanoids I believe."

In response, three figures emerged from the shadow. All female, two of them were drow and the third a goblin. One drow female, short even by drow standards, strode forward and completed the Githzerai's thought, "Drow to be exact. Greetings travelers, we have been monitoring your progress in our fair city. I must say we are quite impressed with your power. Perhaps we have mutual interests we can discuss."

The paladin stepped forward, "And why should we trust you dark elf? Is your race not know for its duplicity?"

"Indeed we are, but we are also known for our pragmatism. We will not hesitate to ally ourselves with outsiders if it will advance our cause," countered the drow. "But we cannot speak here, the Kiaransalites have eyes everywhere, we must go where it is safe. But I go ahead of myself, allow me to introduce the group. I am Wisp and this is Logala," she indicated the other drow female who seemed to twitch every few seconds, "and Guk," the goblin just nodded at them. "May I ask your names?"

"I am Joachim Dethick, High Inquisitor of Tyr, the god of justice," the cleric proudly stated, "This is Noir and the Githzerai is Hor'ahun. And the woman is . . ."

"Call me 'Blessed'," Entropy said with a smile on her face.

"Will you accompany us?"

"I already told you, we cannot trust . . ."

Joachim cut off Noir, "Wait! We have done nothing but make more enemies in this city. Allies would be a blessing, no matter how distasteful their beliefs. Lead on Wisp, but no treachery or you will not live to regret it!"

Nodding, Wisp led the group out of the Fane of Lolth.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Over the next half an hour the party was led to a secret location, but it was obvious that their "guides" were taking the long way, hoping to throw off any pursuers. They tracked through ruins, sewers, and finally reached an inn blasted by some powerful spell.

"Wait here," Wisp instructed as she disappeared into the dark structure.

A few minutes later she returned, "They are ready. Come."

Jumping into the hands of fate, the party followed her.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

They were led to a small chamber in which stood three male drow. Wisp began, "May I introduce Hamadh, Karas, and Chirikk."






Karas, stepped forward. "Well met humans, I am a priest of Vhaerun and we are members of a resistance movement called The Hidden. Before Kiaransalee's minions took the city, the Lolth clergy at least tolerated us. But now, Irae T'sarran turns any drow she meets into horrid undead monstrosities. She even permits them to keep their house insignia as if to mock them."

The drow with a sheathed greatsword, Hamadh, continued, "We, of course, oppose Irae at every opportunity but our group is limited in size and strength. We have seen your power and we respect it. If you were to contribute some magic to bolster our cause, we can help you enter the tower. It is protected by the most powerful wards and approaching them without the password is a journey into oblivion."

Entropy pushed her way forward, "I tire of this discussion. What do you want exactly?"

Hamadh smiled, "As I said, we are small in number and our resources are wearing thin. What can you offer for our invaluable information?"

The sorcerer turned to the third drow male. He appeared to be a wizard, with arcane runes on his robe. However, judging from his wrinkled face and hands, it was obvious that he was extremely old -- perhaps having lived for centuries. Entropy spoke to the Wizard in the language of the Lower Planes. She knew that any drow arcanist could converse in Abyssal and, more importantly, she did not want her companions to know what she was saying.

Speaking in the guttural tongue, Entropy began, "I assume you are Chirikk, correct?"

The old drow nodded and Entropy removed one of the three amulets she wore. She threw it to the wizard who deftly caught it, despite his advanced aged. The wizard held up the amulet and saw that it was in the shape of a demon head.

"We procured this item in the Fane of the demon god Ochremeshek. Although it can only be used once, it is very potent. It allows the wearer to alter the fabric of reality and twist fate to his benefit. Whenever you suffer a grievous blow or a misfortune it may save your life. Chaos and Evil for Ochremeshek!"

The wizard nodded in appreciation, "Impressive, it is a good start."

Entropy reached into her portable hole and pulled out a stone, glowing with unholy green power. "A tenday ago, my companions and I entered the Demonweb and slew Laveth, the daughter of Lolth. Laveth was trying to steal some of her mother's power for herself in a ritual called 'The Harrowing.' We slew her before she finished, so she could not direct the full force of her deific powers against us."

She gingerly passed the stone to the wizard, "This stone is the essence of her power. Do you realize what this means? I am giving you the power of a demigod! Use it as you will."

Chirikk let out a low whistle in appreciation. "Indeed this is extraordinarily powerful as you say. I consider it sufficient payment," switching back to Common, he spoke to Hamadh, "You may tell them."

Hamadh began, "Irae is performing a ritual of some sort, exactly what it is I do not know. However, she has protected her tower with a Forbiddance spell which repels the most powerful unless they know the password and it is this, Isztava Morthaum. Because of this powerful abjuration, Kurgoth's forces could not even scratch the tower so they laid siege to it instead."

Karas continued, "Irae is powerful in the ways of undeath. She has taken many drow, flayed their bodies and twisted them into ghouls of incredible power. They are unlike any undead we have ever seen. To aid you in your mission we will launch an assault on the tower, which will be a diversion of course. We will draw off as much of Irae's forces as we can, while you enter unnoticed."

The party agreed it was a good idea and they began to plan the operation in detail with their newfound allies. 

Before the companions left the compound to take positions outside the tower, Hamadh gave them one final bit of information. "Beware the power of Irae. Although the cult of Kiarnasalee is a small one, this priestess is *the* main conduit for her deity's wrath. Some say she is an avatar of the goddess herself. Oh, and one final thing, Irae is an albino drow."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"What did you give them Entropy? The Hidden seemed pretty eager to help us," Noir asked. The party waited in an area of ruined buildings a few hundred feet from Irae's tower. They were waiting for the signal from the drow so that they could quietly enter.

"Let's just say I gave them exactly what they wanted," was the cryptic reply.

As they waited for the signal the companions talked about their strategy once they entered the tower. However, they should have been paying attention to their surroundings, for five undead creatures silently approached them and attacked -- taking the party totally by surprise.






Although Entropy was invisible, the ghouls had no problem seeing her. One of them jumped on top of her before she could even react. Her feeble struggles were no match for the strength of her foe who promptly pinned the sorcerer to the ground.

Another undead approached Hor'ahun and leapt upon him as well. However, the Githzerai managed to avoid being grappled. Two more tore into Noir with surprising ease and the final one attacked Joachim.

The party could not see Entropy, only the abyssal ghoul on top of her. In horror they saw it extend a long tongue and heard a scream as it smacked against the sorcerer's skull. Similarly, Hor'ahun was wrestled to the ground, presumably to be subjected to the same fate.

Although Noir and Joachim tried to hit the ghouls, they were surprised that only a few attacks pierced the tough skin of these creatures. Noir, in particular, was quickly being overwhelmed by them.

Finally, the initial onslaught ended and the party reacted. On the ground, Entropy felt the creatures tongue slam against her head. Suddenly she began losing her self control. No matter! She had to extricate herself or face death. Concentrating, she chanted the words to a spell and teleported from underneath the ghoul to 20 feet above it.

Hor'ahun similarly escaped, teleporting about 100 feet away. As Noir and Joachim continued to attack their enemies, they were not sure they could hold out against so many.

Suddenly, the ghouls surrounding the holy warriors began to fall . . . upwards! Entropy had reversed gravity in the region and, with nothing to hold on to, the undead fell upwards and began to oscillate as they reached the top of the spell's area. Unfortunately, Entropy found that she could not muster the willpower and concentration to target her spell correctly and she caught the paladin in the area of effect.

As Joachim and Hor'ahun engaged the two remaining ghouls on the ground, Noir tried to combat the ones in front of her, albeit upside down. To allow the paladin a respite to heal herself, Entropy called forth a wall of force around Noir.

After a few minutes, the companions managed to dispatch the undead with potent spells and weapons. However, the creatures had inflicted serious damage and, in Entropy's case, not all of it was physical. One surprise during the encounter was Noir's attempt to turn the undead. With her powerful personality, the party was accustomed to undead fleeing or, in some cases, exploding with divine energy following her turning attempts. However, in this case not a single one of the abyssal ghouls even flinched.

The party had a spare moment to heal themselves when they heard the distant sounds of combat. The diversionary assault had begun!

Joachim began to have second thoughts, "If this is any indication of the undead we are to face, I am afraid to say that I am unprepared. Give me just one day to prepare and we can cut through them like a scythe."

Entropy shook her head, "I doubt we will have that luxury. Surely this diversion attempt can only be attempted once. Who knows if we can pierce the defenses of the tower without help? This is it! Hopefully we will be able to use a Rope Trick once we are inside."

Hoisting their weapons, the party rushed towards the tower and into the claws of Kiaransalee.


----------



## gfunk

Session 19  
Undead Outsiders with four arms and +20ish listen checks suck hard 


Responding to the diversonary assualt quickly, the party flew up the primary wall surrounding the massive towers.  To their surprise they found that despite the siege by Kurgoth's forces, the structure appeared to be utterly unguarded.  






Flying and invisible, the party took their time attempting to find a suitable entrance.  Of course the obvious point of entry was the main door.  However, it was massively reinforced and would take considerable force to open, not to mention the fact that it would most assuredly alert Irae.  

Studying the door, Entropy came up with a plan, "Perhaps I could summon some Oozes.  With their acid I'm sure they could dissolve this door in short order."

Her companions pointed out that even if they were able to enter and dispatch the front ranks quickly and quietly, no one would miss a 10 foot hole in the main door.

They continued searching and found a similar door, albeit significantly smaller, at the rear of the main tower.  This particular entrance was at the end of a twisting staircase, preventing foes from effectively tearing it down with siege weapons.

At this point, the party gushed with creativity as they brainstormed a way to enter the tower stealthily.  Some of the highlights included:

Entropy 
"Why don't I send a greater Magma Paraelemental to tear down the main gate as a diversion?  In the meantime, my summoned Oozes can dissolve the back door."

"The main problem we have is that we don't know what's on the other side of this door.  A Formian Myrmarch could solve that problem -- it can cast spells that would let us observe the forces directly behind the door."

Hor'ahun 
"With my armor, I can psionically phase through the ground and into the tower.  With luck, I could take out the guards quickly and open the door for you guys."

Noir 
"Instead of going through either entrance on the ground floor, we would be better served if we scouted around more.  Maybe we could find a window on the upper levels where we could enter."

Joachim 
"Noir has a good idea.  There seems to be a massive stalactite that is connecting both towers.  I will fly up there and see if I can find an alternative entry point."

Ultimately, the party adopted the plan of Noir and Joachim -- deciding that entering the tower via a less obvious route would be the best way to go.  Flying to the top of the structure alone, Joachim was able to find a barred window at the level of the stalactite.

"I have found a window where we can enter.  I suggest that we bend the bars, enter, and bend the bars back so that our passage remains undetected," the Inquisitor recommended upon his return to the group.

The party agreed but began to argue about whether they should continue straight away into the tower.  Entropy argued that the diversionary assault by the Hidden was critically important and that they would be fools not to take advantage of it.  However, the others (Joachim in particular) wanted an additional day to prepare.  Arguing that he could be infinitely more effective if he prayed for the correct spells to combat undead, Joachim's argument eventually prevailed.  The party returned to the blasted remains of Tilverton and rested in a Rope Trick for the night.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Grunting, Noir was finally able to pull the bars open, thereby allowing her companions access to the stalactite linking both towers.  As Joachim had suggested, she bent them back to hide their break-in.

Prior to their entry, Entropy had rendered the entire party invisible.  In addition, she cast an abjuration upon them that would block most magical divinations attempted against them by all but the most powerful spellcasters. 

As soon as they entered, the party saw a rather narrow spiral staircase leading up.  Trying to tread as quietly as they could (in full plate armor anyway) the party ascended single file.

Joachim was the first to reach the upper level.  The entire room was lavishly decorated, obviously a room meant for a noble.  On an ornate throne sat a drow in full plate.  His armor made him look like a demon with a horned head and wickedly clawed hands and feet.  He was sipping wine with one hand as he absent-mindedly twirled his greatsword in the other.

Not wanting to start a fight without his companions, Joachim treaded quietly in the corner.  Following Joachim was Noir, wielding Badrazel's vorpal greatsword.  As she hit the top stair, it creaked and the drow stopped sipping his wine and raised an eyebrow.

Noir immediately tensed and held her breath, not wanting to raise the alarm.  Luckily, the drow dropped his suspicious countenance and continued twirling his sword.  

As Hor'ahun ascended the stairs, he slipped a little and made a slight noise as he caught himself before he went tumbling down.

This time, the drow gingerly placed down his glass and, brandishing his greatsword, began to walk towards his closet.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Despite outward appearances, Khumarr was far from being a noble drow.  Originally a dweller in the slums of Tilverton when the city was ruled by Lolth, the male drow eked out an existence through pitiful mercenary contracts.  At times he simply slaughtered some of the less fortunate ghetto inhabitants when he was running short of coin.

His miserable life was turned upside down with the disappearance of Lolth and the emergence of Kiaransalee.  He watched in delight as the noble drow who scorned him were summarily butchered, their bodies flayed as Kiaransalee's clergy turned them into undead servants.

Offering his service to Irae T'sarren herself, Khumarr knew that his hatred of the drow nobility and his skill at arms would serve Kiaransalee well.  The priestess agreed and Khumarr was trained as a Blackguard, an unholy warrior of the evil drow goddess.  He relished his new role as he destroyed the dark elves who had once scorned him.

Helping himself to his victim's considerable riches, Khumarr was now able to live the life he had always wanted.  Not only did he surround himself in opulence, but he had real power now.  Able to direct undead hordes to crush his enemies, Khumarr was in heaven (or in the Abyss, if you will).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Khumarr took broad strides towards his closet.  He thought he had heard some noise a moment ago, but waved it off to stress.  However, there was no mistaking the second noise -- intruders had obviously entered the tower!  Although the blackguard could not see invisible foes, his minions suffered no such handicap.  He moved quickly to unleash them upon his unseen foes.

Of course the other companions heard Hor'ahun's slip and the drow's subsequent reaction.  Thinking that he was going to raise the alarm, Noir stepped in front of him and swung hard with her greatsword, gleaming with divine energy.  The powerful blow nearly decapitated Khumarr outright, only his intense martial training prevented his instant death. 

Quickly moving to aid his friend, Joachim struck Khumarr as well though he had a tough time penetrating the spiked armor.

“Who in the name of Kiaransalee are these two humans!?”  Khumarr thought.  He was shocked that such heavily armed and armored foes had simply waltzed into his chambers.  He was expecting a scout or perhaps a small but weak strike force, but not this!  No matter, he thought, aid would soon be forthcoming.

"Kiaransalee, grant me power to crush my enemies," Khumarr's own greatsword began flowing with black energy as he slammed it into Noir.  The paladin fell back as the dark elf landed several powerful blows.

The response was deadly; Noir slammed her vorpal sword into Khumarr several times.  As the drow's body began to fall, the paladin struck one final time, sending Khumarr's head flying across the room.

At that moment, the closet burst open and three abyssal ghouls rushed the party in a mad fury.  Entropy found herself in a familiar position as one of the ghouls, noticing the invisible sorcerer at the bottom of the stairs, promptly jumped on top of her.  Fortunately, she was able to extricate herself once again with a Dimension Door.

After about a minute of combat, the party dispatched the undead.  They waited tensely for reinforcements, but no succor appeared to be forthcoming.  While Entropy remained invisible near the ceiling the party searched the area.  In one room they found an ostentatiously decorated bedroom, clearly the domicile of Khumarr.  

Joachim struck upon an idea, “Why don’t I disguise myself as this drow?  Although I’m sure we wouldn’t be able to walk unhindered through this whole tower, it would at least give us an edge against most enemies.”  The party agreed to the plan and the Inquisitor’s form changed to match that of Khumarr’s, complete with greatsword and demon armor.

Before proceeding on further, both Noir and Joachim decided it was best to detect evil through each door before entering.  When they tried this in a room adjacent to Khumarr’s throne, both felt a painful shock as they registered the immense magnitude of evil.  

Joachim had detected such power on very few occasions – he guessed that the next room either contained evil outsiders or a very powerful priest.  In either case, he knew that he would be subjected to various destructive spells and abilities.  Before opening the door, he placed an abjuration upon himself that made him resistant to all but the most powerful spells.

With Noir and Hor’ahun in flanking positions (but out of sight of the door’s entrance), Joachim entered.  He immediately recoiled at the disgusting stench of rotting flesh and carrion.  The room was adorned with all manner of demonic runes, with supporting pillars that seemed to be constructed from the bones of various creatures.  Still disguised as Khumarr, the Inquisitor strode forward.

Immediately to his left, from behind a pillar appeared a giant monstrosity.  It was well over 9 feet in height with skin so crimson that it almost appeared black -- and  it seemed to possess multiple arms.  Quickly regaining his composure, Joachim played his part.  Speaking in Undercommon, “There has been a disturbance in the lower levels.  I must pass through to Irae T’ssaren, move aside!”

The Blood Fiend carefully studied “Khumarr’s” facial features, tone of voice, and general demeanor – something did not add up.  In Abyssal, the fiend responded, “Lord Khumarr, we heard combat in your chambers.  Have the intruders been dispatched?”  

Unfortunately, Joachim had no idea what they were saying.  Trying his best to appear confident he nodded towards the fiend and continued to walk towards the stairs.  That was all the evidence the Blood Fiend needed, it bellowed in Abyssal, “That is not Khumarr, kill him!”

From behind another of the pillars emerged one more fiend.  With a single word, the fiend caused the entire room to reverberate with unholy energy.  Although the Inquisitor was warded against magic, he began to lose focus as the spell tore through his abjuration.  Noir, who was waiting behind the door was sent reeling as well.  In addition, another Blood Fiend appeared in the adjacent room ready to engage in melee with the remainder of the party.

An invisible Entropy stared at the creature from her vantage point near the room’s ceiling.  Of all her companions, she was the only one who spoke Abyssal, so she was able to react quickly.  Despite her encyclopedic knowledge of all things extraplanar, Entropy had never seen a beast like the one below her.  Although it clearly appeared to be fiendish, she could neither classify it as a tanar’ri or baatezu.  “No matter,” she thought, “we have fought evil outsiders before and one of them will undoubtedly keep us off balance while the remainder tear us apart at their leisure.”  To block any spells coming her way, the sorcerer immediately erected a hemispherical force wall below her.

Indeed, the Blood Fiend who had teleported into the room intended to do exactly as Entropy surmised.  Just like its comrade, it emitted a wave of evil energy that rolled over both Noir and Hor’ahun.  All of a sudden, the Githzerai felt disoriented as his body began to fall through a void.  He saw a great flash of light before him – when he opened his eyes, he saw he was back home.  A plane of raw chaos, Hor’ahun’s home plane of Limbo swirled around him in its random dance.  He realized, in shock, that the spell cast by the fiend had banished him to his own plane!

Entropy saw her friend disappear as the wave of energy continued its path toward her.  However, mere inches from her body it was abruptly blocked by her wall of force.  In the room of bone pillars, the Inquisitor charged one of the fiends and began tearing into it with his holy sword.  In response, the demonspawn filled the whole area with an inky black cloud, channeling negative energy into the area and damaging both Joachim and Noir.

Looking down, Entropy saw that despite her invisibility it was very clear that the fiend knew exactly where she was.  Dismissing her force wall, she brought into being a large disembodied fist which slammed into her foe with terrific force.  Entropy was more than a little surprised, however, when her spell failed to stun the creature.  

Recovering from her stupor, Noir entered the room with Joachim and slashed one of the fiends with her vorpal greatsword.

Noir and Joachim were holding their own against their foes despite being pelted continually with chaotic and evil bursts of energy that crashed into them.  Entropy, however, fled back to the party’s original entry point and realized – too late – that she couldn’t exit because the bars had been re-sealed by Noir!  In frustration, she tried to slow the approaching Blood Fiend with her magic fist but it continued unabated.  Moving up to the sorcerer, it grappled her with all four of its massive arms.

Slowly being weakend by the spells of the fiends, Noir and Joachim were beginning to wear down.  To even the odds Joachim tried to call forth several celestial dire bears which, he knew, would make short work of these enemies.  As he completed the incantation nothing happened!  Confused at first, he quickly remembered that Irae T’sarren had warded the entire tower against summoning.  The Inquisitor knew that such spells were the bread and butter of Entropy’s repertoire and screamed at the top of his lungs, “Entropy!!  Summoning spells don’t work here!!”

Unfortunately, Entropy was too busy having her skull crushed by the Blood Fiend grappling her to pay much heed to anything else.  In desperation, she tried to loosen the creature’s grip by ramming it hard with her clenched fist, but to no avail.  As a final measure, she managed to concentrate long enough to teleport outside the tower and into relative safety.

Teaming up, Joachim and Noir finally brought down one of the fiends.  Fully expecting it to drop dead to the ground (or perhaps explode in a brilliant flash of energy as the Balor had), they instead saw the creature assume a gaseous form as it began to float away!  Could it be that these creatures were actually vampiric?  To test the theory, Joachim sent a radiant beam of light towards his foe, a potent evocation that could do considerable damage to undead.  Though the fiend was not destroyed outright, it was severely damaged by the blast.

Seeing his prey slip through his fingers, the Blood Fiend attacking Entropy flew back upstairs to aid its surviving companion.  In the meantime, the sorcerer flew back to the window and was relieved to see that the fiend had left.  She could not risk entering melee with them again so she decided to summon something that would.  As she finished the words to her spell, attempting to pull a creature from the infinite insanity of the Far Realms, it simply fizzled.  Like Joachim, she realized that she could not summon anything within the confines of the tower.

With the arrival of the second fiend, Noir and Joachim were fighting for their lives.  While one of the creatures engaged both combatants in melee, the other hammered them with potent spells from behind.  

Since she could not summon, Entropy tried the next best thing.  Drawing energy from the Plane of Shadow she projected a quasi-real duplicate of herself into the room.  More than a mere illusion, she could see through its eyes and – more importantly – channel her spells out of it.  The image ascended the stairs to see the paladin and Inquisitor fighting the two remaining fiends.  Seeing that one of them had been severely injured by Noir’s powerful sword thrusts and Joachim’s sunbeams, Entropy finished it off with a blast of sonic energy.

As the party dispatched the remaining Blood Fiend they were surprised to hear someone casting above them.  Joachim recognized the spell, a powerful divine incantation that not only slew the target but consumed the remains with unholy fire.  Suddenly, Noir began to glow with energy as the spell attempted to destroy her.  By the grace of the Red Knight, her patron deity, Noir was able to avoid utter annihilation but winced with pain as the spell inflicted considerable damage nonetheless.  

Looking up, the party saw a drow priestess raining spells down upon them.  Joachim rushed up the stairs, while Noir activated her winged boots and rose to meet the cleric in melee.  Entropy  saw her friends run and, since she had to keep her projected image within her own visual range, could not progress further.  All of a sudden she saw a streak in the sky behind her and spotted three more demons diving towards her screeching with glee at their latest meal.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cabrath Nelinderra heard the ruckus long before she struck.  As the sounds of combat rung below her, she rushed downstairs to intercept the intruders.  She heard a familiar voice next to her, “Have a care my love, I would hate to have to convince Irae to resurrect you if you were careless.”  Cabrath smiled at her invisible lover, “Delay them Maas, that is all I require.  If you can keep them preoccupied, it will be their death.”  She heard a grunt of affirmation as the vampiric assassin ran ahead of her.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Before he could reach the stairs, the Inquisitor heard some movement behind him.  He immediately ducked, his honed battle instincts telling him that a sneak attack was imminent.  Indeed a foe appeared behind him, striking the cleric with his bare fist.  However, due to Joachim’s quick thinking the blow did considerably less damage than the attacker hoped it would.  As he stood, Joachim’s foe had already tumbled to the other side of the room.  Hefting his longsword, the Inquisitor charged him.

Although Noir was in melee with the drow priestess, she had a hard time connecting with her blows.  Perhaps the paladin was a little too eager to decapitate her foe for she did not notice the drow whisper a quick incantation as her hand pulsed with negative energy.  With hardly a hint of effort, the priestess laid her hand on Noir and the paladin winced as unholy energy coursed through her body.  Although the blow was severe, the warrior stood her ground.

Entropy despised Vrocks, vulture-like demons.  Ever since she had the misfortunate to meet one who was the retainer of a particularly powerful wizard, she hated fighting them.  As she had done with the Blood Fiend, she put up a force wall to protect herself.  However, she greatly increased the area this time, for she would not be the only contained within.  The sorcerer, outside the range of Irae’s Forbiddance spell, summoned a large ant-like creature from the Clockwork Nirvana of Mechanus.  From the Formian race, this particular specimen was the elite of their society -- groomed for command.  And, like all creatures on Mechanus, it despised chaos with all its being.

It was clear that Joachim’s opponent had fatally underestimated him.  Veritably glowing with a number of spells that greatly magnified his combat capability, Joachim tore into his foe with surprising ease.  As the Inquisitor administered the final blow, he wasn’t terribly astonished to see the assassin turn into a cloud of mist.

Despite hitting the Paladin with her most damaging spells, the drow cleric could not take Noir down.  The paladin struck the priestess several times, nearly decapitating her.  The clergy of Kiaransalee stepped back from her foe.  Her lover had been dispatched and the Blood Fiends destroyed.  There was no point in sacrificing her life as well, for she could rest and meet her foes on the battlefield once more.  Noir saw the priestess began to disappear as she moved into the Ethereal Plane.

The Vrocks clamored around Entropy’s force wall, trying in vain to attack her with their claws and spells.  Seeing that there appeared to be ample room within the hemisphere itself, all three Vrocks teleported inside appearing next to Entropy and the Formian noble.  Exactly what the sorcerer was hoping for . . . 

The Formian gave the demons a glare of pure hatred as it prepared to dispatch of its most hated enemies.  Stepping back it summoned the very essence of Mechanus – a radiant burst of energy that was lawfulness incarnate.  Immediately, all three Vrocks recoiled as the powerful spell sent them careening back to the Abyss.  Entropy was momentarily deafened by the Formian’s magic as well, but she decided it was well worth the price.

In utter frustration, Noir and Joachim saw the drow priestess escape their clutches just as they were about to strike the killing blow.  Thinking fast, the Inquisitor made a request to Tyr himself that he be able to enter the Ethereal Plane to finish his foe.  The god of justice deemed the Inquisitor’s request a righteous one and Joachim entered the transitive plane.  Here, he was able to quickly dispatch a very surprised Cabrath Nelinderra.

As the companions re-grouped on the balcony they knew that their victory was a pyrrhic one for two reasons.  First, their Githzerai companion had been banished to Limbo and could not return for a day (and bringing him back to their location would take considerable resources).  Second, and most important, Irae T’sarren knew they were coming . . .


----------



## gfunk

Session 20 
Into the Ethereal (or why Balors can’t go shopping in Hillsfar)

As his companions waited anxiously, Joachim took full advantage of his transition into the Ethereal Plane.  He began moving around swiftly on the tower floor moving through floors and walls alike – for no material barrier could prevent the passage of a traveler in this misty, fog-bound dimension.  Though he did not see any more foes in the immediate vicinity, the Inquisitor noted two interesting routes that the party could take.  The first was clearly a passage leading to another of the towers, while the second seemed to end at a wall of pure fire.

Returning to his friends, Joachim recounted his observations.  “Though one of the passages I found while in the Ethereal clearly leads to another tower, there is yet another passage that seems to go nowhere.  Given the general layout of this tower, this second passage doesn’t seem to lead to any visible structure.”

“Well I think it’s patently obvious that this second passage leads to Irae T’ssaren.  The question is, do we go kill her first or go the other way and continue to toy with her minions?” asked Entropy.

After a brief discussion, it was decided that the remainder of the party (minus Hor’ahun, of course, who was still banished to his home plane of Limbo) would go towards the wall of fire.

Along the way to the second passage, the party entered a room filled with many macabre elements.  The furniture in the room seemed to be supported by drow statues of some sort.  Though they looked like disgusting sculptures at first, closer analysis revealed that they were actually undead drow serving as supports.  In disgust, Noir brandished her holy symbol and channeled positive energy into the room, destroying all of the zombies in a burst of radiance.

On the wall, the companions saw their quarry for the first time.  It depicted a drow woman, identified by Joachim as Kiaransalee, standing in front of an albino drow.  Clearly matching the description of Irae T’ssaren, the albino seemed to have a ruby or red crystal in place of one of her eyes.  Another interesting feature of the room was a text detailing the worship of Kiaransalee.

Leafing through the tome, Joachim was sure that it could be a valuable source of information, “I’m not sure if this book contains any descriptions of the Great Revenance, but it will be a valuable resource nonetheless.”

The party pressed on to the passage that Joachim had viewed from the Ethereal, complete with wall of fire at the end.  While Noir and Entropy held back, Joachim flew forward on his carpet.  As he approached the fire wall he began to feel the tremendous heat emanating from it.  All of a sudden, without warning, a giant fist ripped through the wall, attempting to flatten the Inquisitor.  Thanks to his displacer cloak, Joachim’s foe barely missed.  Immediately emerging from the fire wall was the largest iron golem the party had ever seen.  Shaped like a drow, it looked like it could punch holes in adamantine walls if necessary.  To prevent himself from burns, Joachim dispelled the wall of fire.  It was quite a fortuitous occurrence, for the wall served to heal the golem as well as damage foes.

Knowing that her spells were worthless against such a creature, Entropy stood back as Noir charged.  The Paladin carved a deep gash into the golem, followed by additional strikes from Joachim.  In response, the giant construct belched forth a cloud of poisonous gas.  Created specifically for this golem, the gas was of exceptional potency, killing its target within seconds.  Fortunately, each of the companions were protected by one of Hor’ahun’s abjurations.  Forming a barrier around a person, this abjuration weakened the inertial force of blows – giving the recipient considerable protection.  Because of this barrier, the gas could not immediately enter the lungs of Joachim and Noir and quickly dispersed before it could do any lasting damage.

The golem turned its wrath upon the Paladin, nearly knocking her across the room with its mighty strength.  For the next several seconds the duo inflicted serious damage on the golem, but the constructed was dishing out even more pain on them.  Entropy watched the battle in fascination until Noir knocked the Sorcerer out of her stupor, “You know Entropy, just because you can’t cast spells on this thing, doesn’t mean you can’t help us!  A protection spell or two would be nice!”

Entropy frowned, there was no way in the Nine Hells that she was going to waltz up to that iron beast simply to help her companions.  Instead she projected a quasi-real image of herself behind them using material from the Plane of Shadow.  Able to channel spells through the illusion, Entropy rendered the Paladin invisible.

Apparently tired of taking damage from its two foes, the golem grabbed Noir with one hand (despite her invisibility) and began crushing her.  Almost effortlessly, it fended off the Inquisitor with its free arm.  

Ultimately, the party prevailed but was considerably humbled by the experience.  Out of breath, Noir stared at the iron remnants of the construct, “Hopefully that’s the only one of those in this wretched tower.  I would hate to run into this thing when it was being supported by other creatures.”

The party continued forward until they entered a massive cavern containing a tower which stretched up further than they could see.  Her eyes attuned to the ethereal plane, Entropy noticed something else, “There appears to be a mirror image of this tower in the Ethereal Plane.  My guess is that the one in front of us is probably a decoy of some sort.”

A heated conversation began as the companions decided what course to take next.  Without Hor’ahun, they decided, it would be difficult for them to take on the more powerful foes they would undoubtedly face.  Knowing full well that the Githzerai was banished for at least a day, they had a long time to wait before they could return.  Herein lied another problem, for Irae T’ssaren surely knew of their incursion.  Right now they had the element of surprise on their side but with an entire day to prepare, the albino drow would have shored up her fortifications considerably.

Ultimately, it was decided that the party scout the tower ahead of them prior to departing home to Hillsfar.  Her shadow image still present, Entropy moved it around the tower but could find no obvious point of entry.  Suddenly, each party member cringed as they felt an alien presence in their mind.  Well-versed in Spellcraft, both Joachim and Entropy knew that someone was attempting to tamper with their minds.  Although the enchantment was powerful, all three managed to resist its effects.

With a sense of urgency, Noir moved up to the tower and touched its cold, black surface.  As she did a crackling bolt of negative energy appeared out of nowhere and struck her.  She felt the familiar feeling of energy drain as the bolt dissipated.  Immediately after this effect, a hole appeared in the tower revealing the interior.  Without hesitation, the Paladin and Inquisitor strode through while Entropy’s image remained outside.  To everyone’s surprise, the hole promptly sealed, splitting the party.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Appearing before Noir and Joachim were four drow.  Three of them appeared to be clerics of Kiaransalee while the fourth looked like a ghost of some sort.  One of the drow stepped forward and spoke in Common, “Foolish humans, how dare you defile this sacred ground!  You have been a thorn in the side of Lady Kiarasalee, but no longer!  We are your doom!”

Each of the drow had obviously prepared themselves for this battle as their entire bodies seemed to be wreathed in flame.  As the lead cleric finished her proclamation, Joachim began casting a spell without hesitation.  A familiar column of holy fire plunged directly on top of his foes.  Two of the drow were immolated from the mighty spell.  Seeing that the odds had significantly evened, Noir charged the remaining two.  As she did so, however, the ghostly figure caught her in the foot with a Spiked Chain and promptly pulled her off balance.

Seeing that they had gravely underestimated their foes, the remaining drow cleric pulled a scroll from her belt and read it.  A wall of razor sharp blades appeared around Noir and Joachim, filling up the whole room except for the corners.  Although they managed to avoid damage, the spell had effectively split the party yet again.

Outside, Entropy was attempting to gain entrance to the tower.  Seeing what had befallen Noir, the Sorcerer had no desire to touch the structure.  Instead she cast a powerful transmutation spell from her staff that tried to punch a hole in the wall.  Though the staff was mighty, the abjuration surrounding the tower was stronger as the spell had no effect.

Back inside, Joachim finished off the final drow with another Flame Strike, while Noir engaged the ghostly drow.  Although their weapons simply passed through the ghostly figure several times, they eventually prevailed as the undead disappeared, cursing them as it left.

After re-joining with Entropy (the Sorcerer teleported into the tower), the party agreed that it was time to leave and re-think their position.  Using his Word of Recall, Joachim sent the entire group back to the City of Hillsfar – their base of operations.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Joachim, Entropy, and Noir spent the next night in the Wizard’s Guild.  Certain that Irae would strike at them, they wanted to spend their time in a secure location and not even a cleric as crazy as T’ssaren would dare provoke the wrath of an entire arcane Guild.

As expected, the night passed uneventfully.

Before gating Hor’ahun back from Limbo, each party member had some business to attend to.  While Entropy remained in the Guild to barter for material components for her spells, the other two left.  Noir entered the Temple District where she was finally able to relax among her fellow warriors in the Temple of Tempus, the god of war.  Joachim made his way to the Merchant District eager to sell the numerous magic items the party had accumulated during their travels.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Staring into her scrying device, the albino drow began to concentrate.  The Great Revenance was nearly complete, she knew, but foes as powerful as these humans could seriously hamper her efforts.  When Irae had learned of their entrance into the upper levels of the tower, she was certain that her minions could slay them.  However, instead of hearing good news of the invaders' destruction she was angered by a seemingly endless parade of her minion’s corpses.  Though it was well within her power to resurrect them, she could only bring back a choice few – and their equipment would probably be inferior as those blasted humans had “appropriated” her minion’s powerful items.

In truth, Irae was rather relieved when she learned that the party had decided to teleport out of her tower.  Fools!  They had a tremendous advantage and, had they reached Irae T’ssaren herself, the cleric was certain that they could have destroyed her.  But fortunately they had given her the luxury of time and allowed her to better prepare herself.

Though she had never met any of them, reliable descriptions by her minions gave Irae an excellent idea of the intruders’ identities.  She first tried to scry upon the arcane spellcaster in the group, this so-called Entropy.  Despite Irae's efforts, she could not penetrate the powerful shield that the Alienist had erected – precisely to curtail such attempts to spy on her.  Moving to another party member, Irae was pleased to see the Inquisitor praying for his spells.  Watching him for a little longer, she clearly identified the handful of spells Joachim cast upon himself before exiting the Guild.

Irae turned to the massive bear-faced creature next to her, “This cleric is your target.  He is currently en route to the Merchant District in Hillsfar.  Give him the message and kill him if you can.  Beware!  He is powerful foe.  If you cannot defeat him in battle, then bring destruction to the city itself so that the he will be blamed.”

Nodding, the demon teleported away.

“Yes,” Irae decided, “those fools have squandered their one and only opportunity to defeat me.  If they dare return, I will be ready for them.”  She blissfully thought of flailing the skin of her foes while they were still alive.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Walking through the streets of Hillsfar, Joachim observed the daily activity of the city’s inhabitants.  “Each of them goes about their daily routine, unaware of the great danger that approaches them,” he thought, “I pray to Tyr that he gives me the strength to crush this foul cult once and for all.”

Engrossed in thought, the Inquisitor didn’t immediately notice the twelve foot tall, red-skinned demon that teleported several feet in front of him.  However, he could not miss the screams of the terrified city-folk as they ran in all directions to escape.

“Human!  I have been sent by Irae T’ssaren.  She is mildly impressed by your accomplishments so she requests that you cease your foolish attack before she is forced to slay you!  However, if you were to show me a sign of your obeisance, I might not kill you right away . . .”

Seeing the Balor before him, the Inquisitor’s faith momentarily wavered as he realized that he would not have the help of his companions to combat this powerful foe.  However, he knew he could only give one response, “Prepare to return to the Abyss, fiend!”

As he drew his sword, the Balor dispelled the few abjurations that Joachim had cast upon himself that day.  In response, the Inquisitor tried to stun the demon with a blast of divine energy.  This potent spell would have had the desired effect on the demon if Irae had not increased its power significantly with an array of her spells.  As it stood, the Balor laughed off the attempt and, with a word, sent an evil shockwave in all directions.  Though the Inquisitor was merely dazed by the effect, many innocent citizens were slain outright as the powerful spell extinguished their souls.

Joachim looked upon the scene in horror.  Though he could probably battle the demon for a long time, he could not afford to risk the lives and property of the citizens of Hillsfar.  Hoping to end this affair quickly, the Inquisitor released a wave of holy energy at the Balor.  This time the demon could not resist as it was forced to return to its home plane.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Though he had managed to quell the threat quickly, Joachim still had significant political fallout to face.  Not only had the Balor slain many innocents, but its very presence sent a wave of panic throughout the city – aggravating the already tense situation caused by the impeding war to the south.  The Inquisitor was summoned by Hythal, the local head of the Tyrite clergy in Hillsfar as well as by Gropdar the Shaper, the monarch of the city-state.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rejoined by Hor’ahun, whom Joachim gated back from Limbo, the Inquisitor explained his actions to the group.  Knowing the good intentions of the cleric, the party realized that he had done an admirable job, but they too understood the political reality.  They had to work fast to quell public unrest and discontent lest they be banished from the city they called home.

“I have received summons from both Hythal and Lord Gropdar,” Joachim lamented.  “I can take care of Hythal, he is my superior only by virtue of his position in this city.  However, I would greatly appreciate if you could accompany me to Lord Gropdar and speak on my behalf.”

Entropy listened to the conversation with a morbid fascination.  What fools the party spent their lives defending!  One Balor appears in the marketplace and they are ready to hang their saviors!  

Though the Alienist despised the rigid orthodoxy of Tyr, she certainly felt sorry for her friend.  She understood the depth of Joachim’s self-control – if she had been in his position, half the city would probably either be dead or wandering through the Gray Waste of Hades.

However, today the Sorcerer was able to acquire a material component, a jade circlet, for the most powerful spell she had learned to date.  The pinnacle of transmutation magic, this spell allowed the caster to change into any being in the multiverse short of the gods themselves.

Yes, Entropy decided, she would vindicate Joachim’s actions and teach the Tyrites a lesson they would never forget!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Inquisitor’s conversation with Justice Hythal, head of the Hillsfar clergy, went as expected.

“High Inquisitor, I readily recognize your many noble deeds, however you cannot bring the very spawn of the Abyss into our city,” Hythal ranted.

“I told you, I didn’t bring it in!  It was sent to destroy me by a powerful foe.  And I can assure you that the safety of the populace was foremost in my mind,” countered the Inquisitor.

“If you plan on bringing any more of these ‘visitors’ to Hillsfar, then perhaps . . .”

The Justice stopped in mid-sentence as a loud commotion was heard outside the room.  Almost immediately, an acolyte opened the office door without even knocking.  In a church known for its rigid and orthodox tenets, such a breach of protocol was not tolerated.  But before he could reprimand the junior cleric, the young man addressed Hythal, “Milord, p-p-pardon the interruption.  Someone is h-h-ere to see you . . .”

Behind the acolyte came a commanding voice, “Move out of the way fool!  I have a message to deliver to Hythal from the lord of justice himself!”

The cleric scampered off as an angelic figure burst into the room.  Bearing beautiful white wings, this elven like creature bore a gleaming silver trumpet.  Both clerics readily recognized the figure as a Trumpet Archon – a celestial messenger and herald.

Dropping to one knee, Hythal bowed before the creature, “My apologies for any inconvenience my lord.  Please enlighten me with the wisdom of Tyr.”  The Justice cast a baleful glance at Joachim who had not assumed a similar position of humility.

Joachim had seen such celestials before.  Once, several years ago, Tyr had sent a Trumpet Archon to inform the Inquisitor that he had erred in slaying a good Storm Giant.  The Archon promised great punishment if the cleric did not atone immediately.  That was certainly a defining moment in Joachim’s life and the image of the magnificent archon was forever burned in his memory.  But something seemed most odd about this one . . .

Ignoring the Inquisitor, the Trumpet Archon addressed the kneeling Justice, “Fool!  How dare you denigrate the noble Joachim Dethick!  He has selflessly served Tyr for years, performing great deeds and spreading justice in ways that acolytes only dream of!”

Flabbergasted at being so rebuked, Hythal tried to respond, “B-b-but my Lord, I wasn’t . . .”

“SILENCE!!  When a messenger comes from your god, you had best listen!  Tyr’s judgment is final and irrevocable.  The god of justice demands that you show proper respect to the High Inquisitor.  Tomorrow you will announce the creation of a new holiday to honor him.  Am I making myself clear?  If Joachim’s name is not heralded throughout the streets of Hillsfar by sundown tomorrow, I will bring Tyr’s wrath down upon you!”

Barely maintaining his composure, Hythal managed to stammer out an affirmation.

Shaking his head, Joachim finally realized who this “Archon” must be.  He realized however, that the ruse had gone too far and he had best play along.  Curtly bowing to the archon, Joachim spoke a few sentences in Celestial.  

For a moment, a look of confusion appeared on the Trumpet Archon’s face, but he quickly nodded and left.

Rising to his feet the Justice apologized to Joachim profusely, “I am most sorry High Inquisitor.  I did not mean to deny your many accomplishments.  I stand rebuked before the lord of justice and will do as the archon instructed.  Tyr must hold you in very high esteem to send an archon to protect your reputation.  I have only one question though . . .”

Trying to prevent himself from breaking out into laughter, Joachim managed to contain himself, “Oh?  And what is that?”

“Don’t Trumpet Archons usually blow their horn prior to delivering their message?”

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Exiting the Temple, the “Archon” rendered himself invisible and skulked off into an alleyway.  Here, Entropy returned to her original form.  She was satisfied that Joachim’s pristine reputation would be preserved and she had even helped him out in the process.

“This is too much fun,” the Alienist thought, “I can literally turn into anything.  The spell certainly has a long duration, perhaps I can mess around a little more.”  Still invisible, nobody noticed the sorcerer’s shape morph into a 12-foot tall, red-skinned monstrosity.  The “balor” flew off.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ruvic had closed down his magic shop, as did everyone else in the district.  The sight of that demonspawn had sent the entire city into a state of panic as all citizens rushed to return to their homes and barricade themselves in.  In fact, Ruvic was reinforcing his door when he heard a knock.

“Idiot!!  Don't you know that a demon is running through the streets?  Get to safety before he kills you,” Ruvic yelled at his potential customer.

When the knocking continued, Ruvic opened his peephole to repeat his warning.  He nearly fainted from shock however, when he saw the very creature he had described!  Red-skinned and massively clawed, the thing could probably rip down his door with one swipe.

“Ah . . . excuse me my good sir.  Before I returned to the Abyss I was hoping to procure a magic item or two.  You see such shops are rather rare in the 54th layer and I understand you have a reputation as a fair an honest businessman,” the thing calmly spoke in Common.

The shock was too much for Ruvic, he tried to flee but instead crashed to the floor as he fainted in shock.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As Entropy left the magic shop, she flew invisibly above the city of Hillsfar thinking of what mischief she could come up with next.  While thinking of her accomplishment in the Temple of Tyr, it struck her!  Why not use this spell to get her own affairs in order?  

Changing forms again, Entropy’s wings expanded greatly as did her fangs, which began to drip vile, green poison.  To the untrained eye, her appearance had become even more gruesome.  In reality, she had changed into one of the greatest denizens of the Nine Hells . . . the dreaded Pit Fiend.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

With the aid of her powerful wings, the Pit Fiend quickly flew away from Hillsfar.  Within minutes, she approached three towers that were under construction.  The Fiend looked upon her structures with pride – work was proceeding nicely but it could always go faster.

Entropy the Pit Fiend spotted a group of workers, obviously taking a lunch break, and landed among them.  Screams of horror and shock reverberated through the camp as the workers nearly ran over each other trying to escape.  

After some time, a dark elf approached in the distance – it was Entropy’s loyal cohort and leader of the project, Eclavdra.

Instantly recognizing the awesome power of the Fiend, she spoke in a respectful tone, “To what do we owe the . . . honor . . . of this visit?”

“I have been called by the powerful Sorcerer Entropy, the Blessed of the Moonsea, and I am now her servant.  I take it that you are Eclavdra?”

“That I am,” Eclavdra had no reason to trust this creature, especially considering the near death she had suffered from her organization’s many enemies.  She reached out to Entropy telepathically.  The Sorcerer has seen it fit to cast a domination spell upon her cohort allowing them to maintain telepathic communication.  “Mistress, an outsider of great power at our camp claims to have been sent by you, is this true?”

Hearing the message in her mind, the Fiend responded, “Why yes Eclavdra.  Make sure you treat the dear with respect, he has a bad habit of tearing off limbs when he is upset.”

Convinced of the veracity of the Pit Fiend’s claim Eclavdra regarded it carefully, “How may I serve you?”

“Bring me the head foreman of this construction project.”

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kaspar nearly had to be dragged to meet the Pit Fiend.  Eclavdra briefly considered knocking him unconscious, but she knew that would defeat the purpose of the meeting.  After significant coaxing and threats, she finally convinced the foreman to approach the Fiend.

Kaspar was in a state of shock when he finally met the 12 foot monstrosity, “Mi – mi – mi – milord, how c-c-c-c-an . . .”

The Fiend quickly cut him off, “You may dispense with the pleasantries human, I am here to put your project back on schedule.”

Feeling a sense of impending doom, Kaspar attempted to convince the Fiend that the project was, indeed, scheduled to be completed on time.

However, the devil was not impressed, “Mistress Entropy does not share your optimistic appraisal of the situation.”

Finally dredging up some courage, Kaspar responded, “I assure you mi-mi-milord, my m-m-men are working as hard as the c-c-c-an.”

The Pit Fiend smiled and, as it did so, potent venom dripped from its fangs, “Perhaps I can find new ways to motivate them.  This project must be completed in three tendays, so commands the Blessed!”

The foreman was finally shocked to his senses, “But that’s not possible!”

“Then perhaps you can tell the Mistress when she arrives!”

“M-m-m-mistress Entropy is coming here?”

“That is correct human, and she is most displeased with your apparent lack of progress.”

Fearing for his life, Kaspar just wanted to get away from this Fiend as quickly as possible, “Then we s-s-s-hall redouble our efforts!”

Unfolding its massive wings, the Fiend began to ascend, “I hope so, for your sake fool.  The Blessed is not as forgiving as I am.”

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As she left the utterly shocked foreman, Entropy nearly squealed with delight.  After all the years of adventuring, she forgotten how fun life could really be.

<addendum>
This session of SH is dedicated to George Lucas.


----------



## gfunk

Session 21 
A Solar-ific solution 

"WHAT!?"

The companions looked at the Alienist in disbelif.  Joachim had a hard time spitting out the words, "You don't think Irae T'ssaren is worth fighting?  What about the Great Revenance?  The world as we know it may end!  Cormyr will be forever under the shadow of unspeakable evil!"

"Oh please . . . not that 'end of the world' thing again.  That's so trite!  We both have faced T'ssaren's minions and have plowed through them with nary an effort.  I refuse to believe that a being with such pathetically weak retainers could possibly threaten us or our interests," Entropy countered.

Noir, in particular, couldn't believe what she was hearing.  Since Irae T'ssaren had completed the Herculean task of crushing all of the Lolth-worshipping drow in Tilverton, the Paladin knew destroying the albino drow was the only obstacle to liberating her long-suffering nation.

She tried hard to convince the sorcerer, "Even the Temple of the Triad has conceded that the threat is dire.  If we do not intervene now, it may not impact us today or tomorrow.  But rest assured, Irae's forces will slowly march north until even your precious towers are put to sword and fire!"

Entropy laughed in the Paladin's face, "If the threat was indeed as serious as you claim, then why aren't the greatest forces in the Realms intervening?  The likes of Elminster, the Simbul, or even Szass Tam should be knocking on T'ssaren's door as we speak.  The fact that they are not is simply a testament to her weakness.  However, I *might* be convinced to take part in this little exercise . . ."

Seeing that she had tortured her companions enough, Entropy continued, "Joachim you are clearly in the highest standing with Tyr.  Surely he would not object if you requested aid from him.  A powerful celestial perhaps?"

"If that is what it takes to convince you, then I shall do it.  However, I cannot know the plans of the lord of justice and it may not serve his best interests to send such direct aid.  After all, he already blesses me with powerful abilities.  But, very well, I shall ask."

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Everyone stood warily around Joachim as he completed the words to the incantation.  The Inquisitor had demanded that Justice Hythal clear the entire temple.  He had never before requested so much from Tyr and he wanted no interference.

As the spell was completed, the entire room was suffused with a radiant golden glow and seemingly out of nowhere appeared a being that was law and justice personified.

With gleaming white wings, eyes that that were like pools of molten gold, the nine-foot tall creature addressed the Inquisitor, "Joachim Dethick, High Inquisitor of Tyr!  The lord of justice bade me to parlay with you.  What is it you require?"

As quickly as he could, Joachim explained the situation with Irae T'ssaren, trying to describe the Great Revenance and the threat to the Dales.

The mighty Solar's expression did not change when Joachim finished.  "Inquisitor, I am the mightiest servant of Lord Tyr.  I am tasked with the enforcement of justice throughout the planes.  Yet, you have the gall to ask me to act as your shield man in a regional conflict?"

"I am sorry if I offended you sir.  However, the threat is not merely a regional one.  If T'ssaren's plan is successful then the entire world of Toril may well feel the result.  And this drow is indeed a powerful enemy, worthy of your attention.  Some suggest that she is the a Chosen of Kiaransalee."

The Solar listened carefully, but was not convinced, "Tyr has gifted you with mighty powers.  On this material plane, you are among his most respected and influential clerics.  I am certain that destroying this drow with your current companions will not be an insurmountable task."

Seeing that he could not press further, Joachim nodded, "I understand sir.  I am very sorry for wasting your time.  Farewell."

"Yet, I am not without concern for your plight Inquisitor.  Though I do not deem it necessary to intervene directly in your affairs, I will grant you a boon."

Joachim thought for a moment, "Sir, our previous incursion into T'ssaren's stronghold have most assuredly put the place on high alert.  It would be very difficult for us to defeat all her undead minions again.  By the time we reached the drow herself, we would be ripe for killing.  I humbly request that you provide us with transport into the heart of her stronghold."

"I will agree to such terms.  However, I also require something in return," the golden eyes slowly looked over the other party members as if penetratrating their very souls.  The celestial finally stopped when he reached Noir, "Inquisitor, I see that the holy champion in your group has a sword of great evil.  It was forged in the Lower Planes and constructed to bring about chaos and strife.  It is not appropriate for individuals such as yourselves to be using it.  Give it to me and I will dispose of it properly."

Noir was taken aback for a moment.  With the vorpal greatsword, she was better able to serve the cause of law and good by destroying many evil opponents.  However, her foremost concern was the restoration of her homeland so she reluctantly handed the weapon to the Solar.

Joachim explained the Solar's terms to the party and all agreed.  For the next few moments, the party members pooled their magic and psionic abilities to greatly magnify their power.  When finished, the Inquisitor signaled to the Solar that they were ready.  With a wave of the celestial's hand, the party disappeared.

<Game Note:  Just to give you an idea of the insane number of spells we cast on ourselves, I'll list all the spells/powers Entropy had cast on her before the final fight:

Inertial Barrier (Caster level 14), Non-Detection (18), Improved Invisibility (18), Empowered Endurance (18), Empowered Cat's Grace (18), Empowered Bull's Strength (17), Fly (18), See Invisibility (18), Protection from Elements [Fire] (18), Protection from Elements [Electricity] (18), Metaphysical Weapon (14), Shapechange (18), Deathward (17), Water Breathing (17), Shield Other (8), and Contingency [Tenser's Transformation] (18).

The DM really had his work cut out, huh >


----------



## gfunk

Session 22 
Destructions and Enervations galore! 

In a flash, the party found themselves where Joachim and Noir had taken out a ghostly cohort of drow warriors.  Quickly and quietly they ascended the stairs.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Of course, Yashar heard them coming seconds before they ascended to the next floor.  Irae had informed the sorcerer that the intruders preferred direct attack spells and melee combat.  Yashar smiled as he put up a personal Wall of Force around himself.  "Let them waste precious time and resources trying to attack me, before they are turned to stone," he thought.  The snakes on his head writhed with delight.

Joachim ascended first, moving invisibly and silently he escaped the notice of the medusa sorcerer as he rounded the corner and waited for reinforcements to arrive.  Directly behind him came two psionically charged arrows, both of which were aimed at Yashar.  Just as if the missiles were fired into a stone wall, they were violently deflected away mere inches from the sorcerer’s body.  Charging ahead, Noir had similar luck as her longsword crashed harmlessly against the force wall.  Drunk with power and shapechanged into a Solar, Entropy swung her quarterstaff at the medusa and obtained a similar result.

During this time, Yashar’s penetrating gaze locked the eyes of each party member but their mighty array of abjurations protected them well against the medusa’s petrifying attack.

As the party contemplated their next move, a group of ghosts appeared through the floor and walls, including Taharak, the lead drow ghost wielding a spiked chain.  The companions felt a wave of negative energy coarse through their bodies as the ghosts’ gaze began to corrupt their souls.  They gritted their teeth and pushed on.

As Noir, Hor’ahun, and Entropy engaged in melee with the legion of ghostly drow, Joachim decided to go directly to the source.  Moving to the next room, he saw two doors and was surprised to see a portal that seemed to be permeated by a hazy, insubstantial mist.  Trusting in Tyr, the Inquisitor rushed through the portal and into the Ethereal Plane.  A veteran of planar travel, Joachim immediately realized where he was, but turning around he only saw a solid wall behind him!  The portal was nowhere to be seen.
Raising his longsword, Joachim continued on, knowing that he could do no good standing still.  As he continued to ascend the ethereal tower, he eventually reached a semi-circular path in the center of which was the massive black orb the party had spotted outside.  During this entire time, waves of negative energy swept through the whole area slowly trying to destroy the living, Joachim included.

The Inquisitor paused to regard the sphere when a massive wraith appeared from it.  Looking somewhat like a spectre, it was the largest undead creature Joachim had ever seen save the dreaded Nightshade Nightwalker.  It immediately projected a beam of pure negative energy which hit Joachim squarely in the chest.  In horror, he realized that he could no longer remember his most powerful spells.  One of the incantations he had prayed for that morning that could bring forth the direct intervention of Tyr himself was gone!  Not prepared for this type of assault, Joachim ignored the ghostly creature and continued to ascend the stairs.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

The remainder of the party was having a difficult time with the ghosts.  Although their weapons were highly enchanted they harmlessly passed through the drow apparitions almost as many times as the blows landed true.  Yashar made things particularly tough for them by erecting invisible walls of force, isolating party members and allowing his allies to take maximum advantage of their incorporeal nature.  As the battle raged on, the ghosts’ corrupting visages and Yashar’s petrifying gaze were continually at work trying to turn the tables.  For now, Noir, Hor’ahun, and Entropy resisted, but if the battle was protracted as Yashar hoped to make it, things could go downhill rapidly . . . 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Joachim rapidly flew up to the next level, narrowly avoiding another energy beam from the orb wraith.  He paused to cast a spell that would channel positive energy that partially reversed the damage done by the undead spirit.  Looking around, the cleric saw several doors that he could choose.  He had no idea how his companions were faring and he knew that he had to move forward as quickly as possible.  Selecting a random door, he opened it and was greeted by a blast of multi-colored energy that washed over him.  Suddenly he felt as if his blood was on fire as the magic tried to kill him outright with a poison of exceptional potency.  Through sheer luck he managed to throw off the magic before it slew him.  Obviously, moving up this tower would be harder than he thought.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

As per Yashar’s design, his three foes were slowly succumbing to the slow, steady onslaught of magical attacks.  Their love of melee combat was their undoing as their weapons passed uselessly through the ghostly drow.  Finally, Entropy decided that she would have to crush this troublesome medusa before things really got out of hand.  Shapechanging into a spectre, she moved quickly through the floor, easily bypassing the force walls that Yashar had erected.

The medusa sorcerer did not hear the incorporeal form sneak up behind him, but he could not miss the loud thunderous footsteps soon afterwards.  Whirling around, he was completely taken aback as a massive iron golem approached him.  The construct moved to grapple him and he could not resist its massive strength.  As an iron golem, Entropy not only acquired terrific strength, but also a total immunity to magic.  If she could speak, she would have laughed at Yashar’s feeble attempts to break her grapple with his spells.  After a few seconds of struggle she smashed the medusa’s head into a bloody pulp, effortlessly tossing his mangled corpse across the room.

While Noir was combating the ghosts she suddenly saw a drow appear out of nowhere, trying to slip his rapier cleanly between her ribs.  Although the blow was powerful, it was not enough to topple the mighty paladin.  Happy that she was finally able to face a corporeal foe, Noir rained all of her attacks upon the rogue, smiting him for good measure.  The offensive barrage was too much for the drow rogue who rapidly fell to Noir’s sword swings.  Before the body hit the ground however, the rogue was suddenly encased in a black energy field.  Inexplicably, he stood again from what should have been a fatal blow!  Smiling, he easily tumbled away before the paladin could strike him again.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Choosing another door, Joachim went through without incident.  As he did so, he heard a moaning in the distance.  He cautiously moved forward and saw what appeared to be a wailing apparition of some sort.  Focusing his gaze he realized it was none other than Cabrath Nelinderra, the drow priestess he had slain the day before!  He paused too long however, as the spirit’s head suddenly shot upwards at his approach.  Since she could not see the intruder, Nelinderra quickly cast a spell that purged all invisibility in the area.  Seeing her slayer standing in front of her she sneered, “So you return!  I would love to flay your skin myself but unfortunately, there is a long line for that privilege.”

As if on cue a voice appeared behind the Inquisitor, “Did you miss me human?”  It was none other than Khumarr, the drow blackguard that the party had slain before.  Also a ghost, he charged the cleric with his greatsword.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

The death of Yashar was the straw that broke the camel’s back.  Without magic support, the ghosts quickly fell to the enchanted weapons of the party.  To thin out their ranks, Noir brandished her holy symbol and caused the majority of them to flee in terror.  With their foes dispatched, the party looked around for their companion but he was nowhere to be seen.  As they considered their next move, a bolt of negative energy appeared out of a wall, striking Entropy in her Solar form.  Cursing, she felt her most powerful spells slip away just as Joachim’s had.  She quickly shapechanged into a Bodak and kicked the wall violently, “Try it again, I dare you!”

---------------------------------------------------------------------

When he was alive, Khumarr had seriously erred when he entered into melee with the party without backup.  Now an undead revenant, his all-consuming rage caused him to make the same mistake.  Deprived of his most powerful armaments, Khumarr’s blows fell woefully short as Joachim dodged them easily.  Empowered by divine energy, the Inquisitor speedily sent the blackguard from undeath to death.

Enraged by her ally’s demise, Nelinderra tried to consume Joachim with unholy fire but she could only damage him.  To aggravate the damage however, a bolt of negative energy flew out of the wall and into the High Inquisitor.  As before, he felt his most powerful spells being erased from his memory.  As Joachim battled the drow priestess he wasn’t terribly surprised as powerful necromantic magic continued pouring out of the walls, inflicting massive damage upon him as he fought.

With effort, he slew the keening spirit of Nelinderra but was seriously depleted.  Not only had his high level spells been drained, but the repeated negative energy attacks had considerably diminished his combat capability.  Sick and tired of being attacked by an unseen foe, Joachim placed an abjuration upon himself that would make him completely immune to any future energy draining attacks.

Moving on, he came upon an ornately decorated door flanked by standing suits of armor.  Joachim could not be sure if they were constructs or undead, but since they did not notice his invisible form he really didn’t want to find out.  Bypassing the guards, he continued his ascent.  He entered what appeared to be a small altar room of some sort.  As he peered inside he heard a loud noise as a large iron construct with four arms took him by surprise.

Vaguely resembling a drow warrior, the golem belched forth a gout of spider web at him.  Unable to dodge in time, Joachim was enmeshed in the net.  The golem casually strolled towards his immobile foe so that it could pummel him into the ground at its leisure.


----------



## gfunk

Session 23 
The DM gets his act together and comes out guns blazing! 


“Where in the Abyss did Joachim get himself to?” 

Entropy, Noir, and Hor’ahun looked around in confusion as their friend was nowhere to be found.  Unlike Joachim, they chose not to go into the portal first, but to explore the part of the tower on the Prime Material Plane.  In her spectre form, Entropy was able to rapidly scout the area but the Inquisitor’s whereabouts remained a mystery.  Realizing that their friend probably went through the portal, the three companions decided to join him.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

In a battle-lust, the drow golem made a serious tactical error.  Seeing his opponent immobilized, it mistakenly assumed Joachim was near helpless and rapidly closed to pummel him, rather than utilize its impressive reach.  All four of its attacks fell short . . .

If the golem had been a true construct, it may have survived long enough to realize its error.  But it was more than a mere golem, it was imbued with an evil spirit that gave it its malevolent powers – exactly the kind of being Joachim’s sword was enchanted to destroy.  His combat ability magically amplified, the Inquisitor swung at the golem in a whirlwind of blows that reduced it to a pile of scrap metal in record time.

Unfortunately, energy drains and Destruction spells had taken their toll on the cleric.  He seriously doubted he could survive if he continued further.  Unable to extricate himself from the golem’s webbing, he was forced to bring a Flame Strike down upon himself to destroy the powerful net.  Without delay, he retreated back to the room where he had first entered the Ethereal Plane, hoping he would find his companions waiting for him.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Irae T’ssaren could not believe how easily and how far Joachim had advanced through her stronghold – and by himself no less!  The priestess of Kiaransalee was relieved to see him finally flee, but she knew that  holding back was no longer an option  She had to crush her foes simultaneously with all the forces at her disposal if she hoped to prevail.  Though she was already seriously indebted to the demons of the Abyss (she had called Balors on more than one occasion), she decided to further increase her balance.  After all, if she could not complete the Great Revenance, what was the point?

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Finally re-united, the party paused to consider their battle strategy.  Before their discussion was completed they heard a brief flapping of wings as a powerful abjuration reverberated through the room.  Designed to remove magical protections, it could not have come at a worse time.  Many of the party’s powerful spells were stripped away.

Utilizing excellent tactics, a Balor was actually standing directly in front of them.  However the party did not notice it as it was standing directly behind a wall in the Prime Material Plane – in the Ethereal Plane though one could walk through objects on the Prime, they still obscured vision.  Taking advantage of the party’s ignorance the demon uttered a Blasphemy that dazed all of the party except Entropy, who was still in iron golem form and immune to such effects.

The Alienist figured that there was someone behind the wall, but she could not be sure.  Fondly remembering Glouroth, the Shadow Dragon she had turned into an icicle in the Underdark, the sorcerer’s body assumed its reptilian form.  With her now greatly enhanced senses she could “see” precisely that a Balor was standing behind the wall.  Casting, the dragon conjured a huge disembodied fist which slammed into the demon with a resounding crack.  Seeing that his cover had been blown, the Balor made a tactical retreat to the upper floor.

Entropy flew up to intercept the demon but saw that he had actually ascended further than she thought.  Before she could continue, her dragon blindsight informed her that there was a drow hiding in the corner of the room.  Without hesitation she sent her magical fist directly at it.  Flushed out of hiding, a drow rogue drew his rapier and tumbled forward.  Changing again into an iron golem, Entropy picked him up by his neck trying to squeeze the life out of him.  Her job was made easier when Noir appeared and sliced the helpless drow to ribbons.  The paladin’s battle cry was cut short however, when a bolt of negative energy emerging from the wall struck her almost as soon as the rogue fell.

Seeing that his foes did not follow him, the Balor threw another Greater Dispelling down at the party.  This time it had the desired effect as Entropy found herself returning to her normal form!  She moved into the corner and yelled at her companions, “Get your asses up there and take out that Balor!  Otherwise he’ll just dispel our spells till the cows come home!!”

Before they could come to their friend’s aid, Joachim, Noir and Hor’ahun received a rather unexpected surprise.  The ceiling suddenly parted, forming a gaping hole.  Through the orifice came an old friend – the massive iron golem the party had destroyed yesterday!  Effortlessly, it pushed the Inquisitor out of the way as it stood before the three companions.  As before, it belched forth a cloud of extremely poisonous gas.  Though Noir and Joachim were still protected by Inertial Barriers, Hor’ahun’s had been dispelled by the Balor.  The Githzerai began to cough up blood as the toxic fumes entered his lungs.

Weakened, but desperate, Noir, Joachim, and Hor’ahun exited the room without delay – trying to put as much distance as they could between themselves and the golem.  Unfortunately when they reached the upper level, they did not anticipate the fact that the Balor would have the good sense to take cover behind the orb wraith.  As soon as Noir emerged, the wraith hit her with an Enervation, weakening her even further.  Ignoring the wraith for now, both holy warriors focused their offensive output on the demon as Entropy had admonished.  Though they slew it in record time, their only reward was a tremendous explosion as the demon’s demise further worsened their injuries.

The sorcerer was in serious trouble.  Above her was an undead monstrosity that could easily continue draining her spell energy and below her was an anti-magic tank that could flatten her in seconds.  Thinking fast, she blocked the golem’s path upward by erecting a wall of force.  She then cast her final Shapechange spell, assuming the form of a spectre and moving up to join her comrades in battle with the orb wraith.

Turing on the wraith, Noir and Joachim saw that they were outmatched.  Since their blows went through the undead creature most of the time, they realized that they would be lifeless husks before they could kill it.  Luckily they were supported by Entropy who began pelting the orb wraith which missiles of force, which could not miss.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

One interesting bit of information the party had not quite realized was that the tower itself was a sentient being of exceptional intelligence.  It was easily able to hamper the party by casting destructive spells at them through its very walls.  However, its precious orb wraith was in danger and the tower wanted to enlist some aid for it with all due haste.  

Seeing that Entropy had blocked the mighty iron golem’s path, the tower simply opened up another hole on the other side of the room, allowing the golem to continue ascending.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Just when things were looking up, the party saw their golem nemesis approach them once again.  Attacking Noir, the golem beat the hell out of her – only her Inertial Barrier prevented her untimely demise.  Looking to her companions, Entropy decided she could hold off the golem for a while, “All of you!  Get out of here!  Use the passage above you – I will hold off the golem!”

Both Hor’ahun and Joachim ascended but before Noir could follow, the tower sealed off the passage.  Turning around, the paladin knew this would be her last stand.  Coming to her aid, Entropy cast two spells upon Noir – one rendered her invisible even while attacking and the other restored the energy that the Enervations had drained from her.  With this protection, Noir was able to hold off the golem long enough until Entropy teleported the both of them next to Joachim and Hor'ahun.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoping for a brief respite from combat, the party was sorely disappointed.  On this level were the seemingly animated suits of armor that Joachim and ignored before.  In addition, all of the ghosts that Noir had turned were waiting for the group as well.  Since the party members were all invisible, they were able to take up better tactical positions.  While Noir stood her ground, Joachim and Entropy moved to opposite corners of the room.  Deciding that he would flank his foes, Hor’ahun used his psionic power to phase through one of the walls into an adjacent room.

Everyone was prepared to strike, until they saw a hole open in the floor as the iron golem appeared again.  With no place to run this time, the party had no choice but to take the golem head on.  Noir moved forward and bravely challenged the construct once again despite her numerous injuries.  To thin out their opponents a bit, Entropy blasted the whole room with a wave of sonic energy obliterating all of the ghosts.

The two suits of armor, both bearing lances, split up to attack Noir and Joachim.  Though Joachim was not hit, Noir was struck once and she felt a familiar feeling of negative energy as her strength was sapped.  To make matters worse, the paladin was grappled by the iron golem.

Turning into a Nightshade Nightwalker, Entropy approached the suit of armor facing Joachim and tore into it with terrific force.  The blood that sprayed from the wound confirmed the fact that there were in fact living creatures inside the armor.  Joachim finished off the job, plunging his longsword into the drow warrior.  The Inquisitor then turned to help the paladin but it was too late, the golem had finally triumphed – crushing the paladin’s skull and flinging her lifeless corpse away.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

After phasing through the wall, the Githzerai found himself in total darkness.  However, he still had limited vision since it was psionically enhanced.  He saw what appeared to be a lavishly decorated bedchamber.  He had no time to investigate however, as his friends needed his help.  Moving to the door he knew that opening it would flood the adjacent room in darkness as well, sowing confusion that would probably prove a temporary boon to his companions.  However, when he put his hand on the door he felt a violent shock as the energy of a magical trap blasted him.  Though he felt the spell attack his life force, he managed to survive.

Seconds later, the Githzerai began to feel woozy and his vision began to blur.  His knees slowly caved in as he hit the floor.  Before he could even cry out, he was dead – a victim of the iron golem’s poisonous breath.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Screaming in anguish, the Inquisitor threw himself at the golem in revenge for the death of his friend.  The remaining drow soldier tried to impale the cleric with his lance but was abruptly grabbed by Entropy who had shapechanged into a Greater Ooze Paraelemental.  Unable to utilize his death lance in such close quarters, the drow warrior helplessly felt his armor dissolve by the creature’s potent acid, followed shortly by his skin and bones.  Entropy dropped the smoking pile of charred flesh to the ground.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Of their foes, only the golem was left.  Ironically, it was the party’s two principle spellcasters that remained alive to fight it.  Immune to all of their spells, the construct had the decided advantage.  Entropy’s thoughts raced as she saw her friend Joachim in mortal combat with the metal tank.  Though her spells could not affect it directly, she knew there must be a way to damage it.  Finally, an idea struck her!  Assuming the form of a Pit Fiend, she rushed towards the golem, smacking it with her quarterstaff and trying to attract its attention.

Annoyed by the insect striking its legs, the golem rained blow after blow upon Entropy.  The sorcerer screamed in pain as the mighty construct’s fists began to crush her bones.  However, her diversion had the desired effect – with the golem’s attention focused solely on her, the Inquisitor was able to rain death on it with impunity.  Finally, the sorcerer’s mangled body fell to the ground, followed seconds later by the golem which shattered into pieces as it hit the floor.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Covered in gore, Joachim couldn’t believe the current situation.  Noir’s head had been caved in by the golem and Entropy has been reduced to a red stain on the floor.  Though he knew that the paladin was noble and honorable, the Inquisitor was shocked that Entropy had given her life to protect him.  Perhaps he had misjudged her after all. As he contemplated his fate, the Inquisitor was surprised to see Entropy’s Pit Fiend form begin to rise.

“How!? The golem crushed you!”

The Pit Fiend laughed as her wound began to rapidly heal, “Changing into a denizen of Baator has its advantages, my friend.  Do not think all the power in the multiverse resides in Celestia alone!”

Though elated by this turn of events, how could the party possibly continue in their depleted state?  Two of their fellows were butchered and Irae T’ssaren still had not shown herself . . .


----------



## gfunk

Session 24 – Their finest hour (but the party's or Irae's?) 

Both Joachim and Entropy knew that every moment wasted equaled one more spell that Irae T’ssaren could cast to make their lives more difficult.  While Entropy’s broken bones and torn flesh were rapidly healing, Joachim dug around in his bag of holding and removed a ring.  Never thinking he would have to use the spell stored therein any time soon, the Inquisitor directed the magic at Noir’s corpse.  A golden, radiant pillar of light appeared and Noir slowly stood, in perfect fighting condition, her body fully healed.

“Thank you, Joachim.  I do not think it was my time to fight alongside the Red Knight for eternity just yet . . .”  Looking around, the paladin noticed that Hor’ahun was missing, “What happened to the Gith?”

Entropy motioned towards the door which led to the room that Hor’ahun had phased into.  With trepidation, Noir moved forward and opened it.  Instantaneously, the entire room was plunged into darkness as the spell contained in the chamber poured out.  Without the ability to see, Joachim fumbled around in his pouch and produced a tiny vial.  He then rubbed some ointment on his eyes and invoked a spell that would allow him to pierce any darkness or illusion.  Entropy shapechanged into a shadow dragon so that she could see by blindsight.  Both spellcasters recognized the psychic warrior’s non-breathing form on the floor.  They removed it and closed the door.

“Unfortunately, I only had one true resurrection spell left.  I’m afraid that I will have to bring Hor’ahun back the conventional way,” Joachim explained.  Removing a scroll from his bag, he resurrected the Githzerai as well, albeit with significantly lesser magic than he had used with Noir.  Hor’ahun rose slowly as he shook off the effects of death’s embrace.

“I feel like crap!” he protested, “I thought coming back to life was supposed to be a pleasant experience!”

Joachim channeled some positive energy into his friend which healed a significant portion of his wounds.  “There is only one way to go now,” Joachim pointed at the hole in the ceiling, “and only one way to Irae.”

---------------------------------------------------------------------

The party reached the room where Joachim had slain the Spiderstone golem and still saw no sign of further opposition.  However, as Entropy approached a hole in this room’s ceiling, her dragon formed paused.  “Stop!  There are hell of a lot of creatures up there, mostly humanoids but one looks like a demon and the other . . . I can’t say.”

Everyone sprang into action.  While Hor’ahun and Noir waited just underneath the passage upward, Joachim charged fearlessly ahead.  

After many long and difficult battles, the Inquisitor finally saw the mastermind – Irae T’ssaren herself.  Without armor and clad in long, flowing white robes, the albino drow almost looked beautiful.  But she was far from alone, in addition to the two drow guards flanking her, there was a massive Balor situated in the center of the room.  To make things worse, a huge Ooze paraelemental waited near the hole and the entire area was scattered with zombies.

Joachim looked at the Ooze intently.  Clearly it had to have been summoned . . . which meant the Forbiddance spell had no effect here!  “Entropy!  You can use summoning spells here!”  The Inquisitor flew invisibly to the side of the room and blanketed the whole chamber with a spell designed to remove magical protections.  The dark aura surrounding the Balor slowly disappeared, but otherwise the abjuration produced no discernable effects.

Changing once again into a Pit Fiend, Entropy avoided the massive Ooze and moved to the side of the room opposite from Joachim.  The Alienist knew that the Balor, with its never-ending ability to dispel magical effects, was the most immediate threat.  Gesturing, she gracefully manipulated the Weave to form an extradimensional maze around the demon which it quickly disappeared into.

Hearing something next to it casting spells, the Ooze immediately sent an acidic pseudopod towards Entropy trying to grapple her.  Acting on instinct (and without thinking), Entropy tried to knock the pseudopod aside with her magically augmented quarterstaff.  She realized, too late, the consequences of her action as her staff dissolved into worthless slag.  Inwardly, the Alienist cursed – the staff was not merely a weapon but a device that allowed its user to teleport without error – her ticket out of here had just been punched.

The two guards protecting Irae lowered their rapiers and began chanting arcane phrases.  Above Joachim, Hor’ahun, and Noir appeared a shower of rock-hard hail that fell on all of them.  Seconds later, Irae tried to bring down all of Joachim’s spell protections, but even as she cast her abjuration it was counterspelled by one of the rings on Joachim’s finger.

Emerging from the ice storm, Noir produced a small bead from her pocket and threw it towards Irae and her minions.  In a puff of smoke a fire elemental appeared and promptly grappled one of the albino drow’s protectors – trying to immolate him.  Hor’ahun moved to the center of the room and triggered a surge of psionic energy that hit virtually every foe in the room – and did precisely nothing as they were all undead.  The only one it could have affected was Irae itself, but the drow shrugged off the psi blast.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

The Balor looked around in frustration.  Obviously his foe’s magic had placed him in an extradimensional demiplane of some sort.  One thing Entropy did not account for however, was the demon’s intellect.  Even among a race of cunning and shrewd thinkers, the Balor was supreme.  It took the mighty outsider all of six seconds to ascertain the location of the maze’s exit.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Appearing once again in the room amid the very shocked stares of the party members, the Balor tossed a greater dispelling against the wall.  The results were quite dramatic for Entropy, who immediately became visible.  Knowing full well that she could use her summoning magic here, the Alienist responded by calling a Firre, an elf-like outsider from the Olympian Glades of Arborea.  Seeing the foes arrayed before it, the celestial concentrated as a cone of multi-colored energy poured from its hands.  The undead in the room were dispatched in a myriad of ways by the random burst of magic – some were burned to a crisp while otherwise exploded in a shockwave of electrical energy.  Unfortunately, it hit the fire elemental that Noir had summoned as well – rendering it totally and irrevocably insane.  It would play no further part in this battle as it simply stood still in utter confusion.

Irae cast yet another powerful dispelling spell, this time trying to envelop all her foes.  The Firre disappeared in a puff of smoke.  Joachim responded by casting the same spell, but directed solely at the massive Ooze Elemental standing next to Entropy.  Like the Firre, it too disappeared.  The Inquisitor then moved out of the room, trying to encourage pursuit and force his enemies to divide.

While Noir engaged one of Irae’s guards in melee, Hor’ahun fell back and tried pelting the albino drow with arrows – though they were all but deflected by her numerous magical wards.  Seeing that the battle would be very difficult with both Irae and her Balor ally combining their power, Entropy tried to seal off Irae with a long wall of force that encompassed the entire length of the room.  Next, she directed a cone of freezing cold, catching the Balor in the area – leaving it somewhat injured, but extremely angry.  Entropy followed Joachim and flew out of the room.  However, a very unpleasant surprise awaited her . . . looking up as she flew past was a very slim drow male clad in robes bearing arcane runes.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Both Entropy, in her Pit Fiend form, and Joachim waited in an adjacent room for enemy forces to come pouring through in hot pursuit.  To their shock, only the drow male in the other room appeared -- calmly striding past them.  Though Joachim gave the drow a good whack with his longsword, he hardly seemed to notice.  In Entropy’s case, her claws could not even come into contact with the sorcerer as they were repelled by some magical force.  Moving deliberately to the other side of the room, the drow turned around and blasted Joachim and Entropy twice with a prismatic spray.  Though the beams were damaging, it did not instantly incapacitate either spellcaster, as it well could have.

To make matters worse, both heard a low growl behind them.  Turning around, they saw that the Balor had teleported right behind them, vorpal greatsword in hand.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

With aid from the sentient tower, Irae was easily able to bypass the force wall Entropy had erected to contain her.

The priestess could see that her remaining minions would not last long in combat with Noir and Hor’ahun.  To rectify the situation, she blanketed the entire area in utter darkness.  Though her guards were trained to fight under such conditions, she surmised her foes were not.  Hor’ahun, with his psi-enhanced vision, was still able to see as he drew his rapier and attacked a drow guard.  However, the paladin found the darkness to be a far greater handicap as her sword blows failed to connect with her now invisible targets.  

Now that she had the upper hand, Irae brought about a spell that would sap the energy of the target while providing her with considerably more power.  She smiled in satisfaction as the Githzerai succumbed, moving much slower than before just as the albino drow’s movements were accelerated.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Though a lesser warrior would have given in to despair, Joachim saw a fantastic opportunity despite being flanked by two powerful foes.  His sword had been enchanted to slay evil foes and, indeed, it could inflict horrific damage.  The Balor had placed himself in a vulnerable position, the Inquisitor could simply charge it and rain down blow after blow – after which he was sure that the demon would be sent back to the Abyss.  Clenching his teeth, he rushed the demon . . . and promptly found himself on his back.  

Expecting such an obvious tactic, the demon easily tangled the Inquisitor with his whip and one yank sent Joachim sprawling on the floor.  Standing as quickly as he could, an off-balance Joachim was not able to bring all of his attacks to bear as he had hoped.

Thinking that her companion would slay the Balor quickly, Entropy was at a loss.  She had planned to take on the drow sorcerer, but she knew that she could not leave the demon be.  If she did, all of her most powerful spells could be dispelled in seconds.  As she gestured towards the floor, three massive shapes began to form out of the stone surface.  The demon saw that its foes had multiplied – in addition to the cleric it had to deal with three 32 foot tall earth elementals.

Turning on their target, the elementals brought their massive fists down on the Balor.  Though the demon was able to survive the first two blows, the third one mortally wounded it.  Cursing, it was forced to return to the Abyss.  Smiling in satisfaction, Entropy assumed the form of an Iron Golem as a defense against the counter attack from the drow sorcerer.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Frustrated at her inability to connect her sword with her opponents, Noir wasn’t terribly surprised when she heard wicked laughter somewhere in the pitch black room.  

Irae could hardly contain herself, “These are the fools that nearly disrupted the Great Revenance?  Two have already fled and these two fight a battle they know they cannot win . . . Fools!”  However, the fun was over – she called to her dark mistress Kiaransalee as she tried to slay the paladin.

Hor’ahun heard a strange popping noise as he was hit with a spray of flesh, blood, and gore.  Noir, the paladin of the Red Knight was no longer standing next to him and all that remained was a mound of imploded flesh.  The Githzerai had no time to mourn however, as Irae’s guards continued to assail him with blows.

*One down . . .* 
---------------------------------------------------------------------

As before, the drow sorcerer covered the room in a blast of prismatic energy.  Though Entropy was immune as a golem, Joachim was not so fortunate.  His armor sizzled and his flesh felt like it was on fire as magical acid burned him.  In addition, two of three of Entropy’s elementals were sent careening randomly to another plane.  Expecting retaliation, the drow flew through a hole as he descended down the tower.

Turning into a spectre, Entropy moved to pursue him.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Finally making headway against the drow warriors, Hor’ahun struck several successful blows that nearly dispatched them.  Before he could issue the coup-de-grace, a form emerged from the darkness.  As the albino drow approached the Githzerai, he could see that her hand was glowing with unholy energy.  Though he tried to avoid Irae’s touch, she clasped him on the shoulder.  Hor’ahun felt his life force being attacked and though he struggled mightily, his soul was expelled from his body – killing him instantly.

The albino drow moved to engage her remaining foes but paused.  Why should she go with only her guards in tow when she could recruit additional help?  Kneeling besides Hor’ahun’s corpse she placed her hand on his face – armed with a gauntlet with five wicked claws extruding from it, she sadistically stroked his face as she brought the magic into being.

The Githzerai’s eyes popped open and he slowly stood.  He shook his head . . . somehow his memory was foggy – who was he and why was he here?  In seconds, he became filled with an all-consuming rage.  He knew who had killed him – Irae T’ssaren.  Growling, he turned towards the albino drow and moved to plunge his rapier through her dark heart.  Abruptly he froze . . .

“No, no, no, my revenant pet.  I have killed you once already and I am the victor.  By Kiaransalee’s glory your form has been restored though it is far superior to before.  You will no longer feel pain or fear, but you will understand anger . . . furious, unrelenting anger!  Why waste such emotions when they can be constructively channeled?”  

Irae moved forward and stroked Hor’ahun’s chest, leaving bloody scratches behind.  “Go forth and slay your friends.  When the Great Revenance is complete, they too shall serve me!!”

*Two down . . .* 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Moving through walls and ceilings, Entropy had little trouble keeping pace with her fleeing opponent.  Eventually she saw that he returned to the room containing the massive black orb that stood between the Ethereal and Prime towers.  Charging behind her was Joachim, who managed to hit the sorcerer once before the drow retreated into the orb.

Just as the sorcerer departed, the orb wraith appeared.  Firing a ray of negative energy at the Inquisitor, it weakened the beleaguered Joachim even further.  Seeing that her friend was in peril, Entropy opened a channel to the Positive Energy Plane and next to Joachim appeared a ball of pale-green energy with numerous tentacles emerging from it.  Called an Energon, it was positive energy incarnate.  Since it was incorporeal itself, it had no problem hitting the orb wraith.  Though the blows themselves did little damage, the considerable positive energy backlash aggravated the wounds.

Between the Energon and Joachim the dreaded orb wraith was finally slain.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

In the door behind them appeared Hor’ahun, who looked perfectly normal.  On his face was the skull mask that he usually wore, though it was particularly unnerving in this situation.  With a gesture, the mask flew off his face and collided into Joachim.  The Inquisitor tried to dodge but could not as the energy contained within the mask discharged.  Just as Irae had done to Hor’ahun, the Githzerai tried to expel Joachim’s soul from his body.  Fighting, the cleric managed to stave off destruction though the magical energy inflicted near mortal wounds nonetheless.

Entropy looked at Joachim and wondered what she should do next.  Ordinarily, if one of their companions was ever dominated or otherwise controlled by their enemies they always sought to incapacitate their friend – so that they could revive and cure them later.  However, they did not have that luxury in this life and death situation.  “Joachim!  What should I do?  Kill or subdue!?”

Joachim felt the same way as Entropy.  Hor’ahun had been a good friend and trustworthy ally.  Normally the Inquisitor would have either disabled the Githzerai or dispelled the enchantment – while the latter was no longer possible given the Inquisitor’s depleted spell arsenal, the former did not seem prudent.  Though he loathed to do it, Joachim knew he could always resurrect his friend later.  “Take him down!”

Turning into an iron golem, Entropy moved forward and seized the Githzerai.  Trying to get it over with as quickly as possible, she repeatedly slammed him against the wall.  Unable to feel pain, Hor’ahun had little difficulty manifesting his psionic powers.  Utilizng a well-used tactic, he coated his entire body in acid, a move that would normally have “convinced” his grappler to release him.  Unfortunately for the psychic warrior, Entropy’s new form was impervious to such attacks.

Praying quietly to Tyr, Joachim swung his sword at his friend again and again . . . until his struggles ceased and his body went limp.  As Entropy dropped Hor'ahun's corpse, the Inquisitor spoke, “Entropy, we have to recover Noir.  We owe her that much!  Without question we will meet strong opposition on the way back up, maybe even Irae herself.  I’m not sure I can do it alone, please help me!”

“Are you crazy!?  The paladin is probably dead as a doornail right now!  Do you know how many spells I have left?  ONE!!!  And that one will be used to get myself out of here.  Don’t waste your life over a corpse Joachim, come with me and we can fight another day!”

Shaking his head, Joachim knew that he had to try, even if it meant his death.  “I’m sorry you feel that way Entropy.  If you must go, then leave.  I pray you survive long enough to avenge my death.”  With that, the cleric flew upwards to meet his fate.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

After a massive earth elemental, seemingly appearing from nowhere, flattened one of her two guards, Irae wisely choice to avoid it.  The tower, a sentient being, sealed the passage behind the priestess so that the lumbering beast could not follow.  

Ahead of her, Irae heard movement.  Quickly, she bathed her body in unholy fire and her claws reflexively clenched – she was ready for battle. 

From below, Joachim appeared brandishing a longsword, his eyes virtually glowing with holy fervor.  Before he could advance, Irae hit him with an exceedingly powerful burst of negative energy.  As the Weave was attuned to Necromantic magic in this tower, the spell all but slew Joachim.  Drained of all his spells, he swung at Irae anyway – but the numerous energy drains had taken their toll, the albino drow dodged easily.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Entropy had been placed in this situation before and she had always chosen discretion over valor.  Unlike her companions she valued her life above all else and saw no need to needlessly throw it away.  As she moved to summon a being that could teleport her out of the tower, she heard the sounds of pitched battle above.  The Inquisitor was correct, she thought, he would never survive alone.  

Suddenly, the drow sorcerer that the pair had been chasing emerged from the black orb and quickly moved away from Entropy.  The Alienist saw it all clearly – he intended to flank Joachim, a maneuver that would assuredly seal the cleric's doom.

 ---------------------------------------------------------------------

Joachim, struggling to even breathe, pushed on.  With luck and perhaps a bit of divine intervention, he managed to connect a few powerful blows with Irae.  However, each time he hit, he felt his strength being sapped.  He found it difficult to even hold up his sword.  Laughing, the albino drow tore into the Inquisitor with her wicked claws.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Cursing at herself for her stupidity, Entropy moved to aid her friend.  Flying ahead of the drow sorcerer, she saw Joachim in mortal combat with Irae.  Moving up to the albino drow in her iron golem form, Entropy grabbed Irae and tried to squeeze the life out of her.  The priestess tried to break free, but could not, despite her magically amplified strength and battle prowess.

Joachim tried to take advantage of his foe’s immobilization, weakly hitting Irae.  However, after this blow, he felt all of his strength leave him.  He could not even stand the weight of his armor any longer as he fell to the ground, helpless.  He tried to look up at Entropy’s struggle with Irae when he heard footsteps approaching him.

“You were indeed a worthy foe human, but now you die.”

The drow sorcerer stood right next to the cleric who was powerless to stop him.  Weaving arcane phrases, Joachim was struck twice with powerful bolts of lightning.  The pain was too much and he passed into unconsciousness . . .

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Elated by the fall of yet another foe, Irae managed to squeeze free of Entropy’s hold.  Seeing that Joachim was still breathing, Irae brought her clawed gauntlet directly down on his head.  Unable to dodge or move, the blow hit the cleric full force, penetrated his helm, skull and entered his brain.  Irae pulled out her weapon and held it aloft with pride as gray matter and spinal fluid slid off it.

*Three down . . .* 

She turned to face Entropy.

“I know you, sorcerer.  You are not like the rest.  Like me, you have gone beyond petty morals and useless ethics.  Three of us remain to defeat you, yet I recognize your power and ability.  Become my greatest lieutenant, and I will grant you dominion over the Dales!”

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Entropy briefly considered the offer . . . for all of two seconds.

Shapechanging once again, her iron golem form began to enlarge further as she transformed into the gargantuan mighty iron golem.  Bringing her massive fists down on Irae, her powerful blow drove the priestess of Kiaranasalee to the ground.  Then, while her foe was prone, Entropy brought her foot crashing down on Irae.  Though the priestess had erected many magical auras to defend her, even she could not survive the 32,000 pounds of iron that came down upon her.

With a sickening squirt, Irae’s blood and internal organs were sprayed all over the room.

The drow sorcerer dropped his haughty demeanor and looked up at the golem walking towards him.  His thoughts immediately crystallized, “Stop!!!  I do not wish to attack you!  I was simply following Irae’s orders, I am free now!”

His cries were ignored as Entropy sent the drow to the same fate as Irae.  As an afterthought, she slew Irae’s remaining guard who had been ineffectually trying to strike her.

Overwhelmed, the Alienist fell to one knee.  All of her companions were dead and only the gods knew how many more reinforcements were coming.  

She gingerly picked up Joachim’s body and ascended to retrieve Noir’s . . .


----------



## gfunk

Epilogue – The new face of evil 

Returning to the room where they had first encountered Irae T’ssaren, Entropy moved quickly carrying the corpses of both Joachim and Hor’ahun.  When she finally reached the ritual chamber where their foe had attempted to complete the Great Revenance, she saw the remains of Noir on the floor in a sickening pile of imploded flesh.  

As the Alienist considered the grisly job of recovering the remains of the Paladin, she had an epiphany – she unceremoniously dropped both bodies she was holding onto the cold stone floor.

What was she doing?

Of course she could exit the tower and into relative safety with her companion’s bodies.  But what then?  A worthless congratulatory speech from some fat aristocrat?  A meaningless honorific that would do her no good?

It would only be a matter of time before the forces of “good” tried to convince Entropy to use her considerable talents in their cause yet again.  And it would only take away valuable time the Alienist could be spending researching a way to open a permanent gate to the Far Realms.

ENOUGH!

No longer would she be slaves to others – it was time to seize the titanic opportunity that had just been presented to her on a silver platter.

Returning to her own form, Entropy rapped loudly on the wall of the Tower, “Hey you!  We have a matter to discuss!”

The sentient tower, a very manifestation of Kiaransalee’s might, responded telepathically, “What more needs to be said?  You have slain Irae and will undoubtedly bring allies to consecrate this place.”

The Alienist paused for a moment.  What she was about to say in the next few minutes would have major ramifications not only for herself, but for all of Toril as well.  “What if I told you that what I planned to do would make the Great Revenance look like a two-bit magic act?”

Surprised by this sudden change of events the tower was intrigued, “What do you mean?”

“My goal is nothing less than to slay every living creature on this continent.  I will open a portal to the Far Realms, a plane outside of space and time.  First it will plunge Toril into madness, for only the Chosen few can understand the infinite enlightenment of the Far Realms.  The remaining weak-minded fools will either turn on each other or they will be slaughtered by the Chosen.”

“Why do you tell me this?”  The Undying Temple was both ecstatic and confused.

“Submit to my will, my power.  I will become a follower of Kiaransalee if you will aid me in achieving my goal.  I see . . . you do not trust me, as well you should not.  But I know you can read my mind, I will open it to you.  Judge for yourself my veracity.”

As the Alienist opened her psyche, the Temple probed her thoughts.  Rather than seeing the calculated, patient, and cold-blooded logic of Irae T’ssaren, the tower felt the fractured kaleidoscope of Entropy’s mind.  She was chaotic to the core, as easily prone to generosity as to bursts of violence.  One thing was clear though, this human was singularly dedicated to her goal of opening this portal.  She would let nothing stand in her way.  And most important of all, the Alienist had an undeniable and complete hatred of Lolth -- the greatest foe of Kiaransalee.

“What are your thoughts on undeath?  The Revenancer demands the animation of her victims!”

“I could not care less about undead.  You may animate, defile or destroy the corpses I will leave in my wake, at your whim.  To me a dead body is just that, dead.  I have neither respect for the living nor the dead.”

The Temple carefully considered her words.  In many ways, the sorcerer was like Kiaransalee.  She sought to crush and dominate her foes and despised the Lady of Spiders with all her being.  “Will you allow the completion of the Great Revenance?”

Entropy shrugged, “If you truly wish to cause a mass animation of corpses, I’m sure I can convince one of the other priests in this Temple to do it.  Ultimately, it can only help my own plan – an army of undead can provide a good distraction to the living so that they do not scrutinize my own activities.”

“Do you then pledge your soul to the White Banshee?  Do not try to lie, or the Revenancer will destroy you and everyone you know.”

“Search my thoughts if you must.  I promise to abide by Lady Kiaransalee’s tenants and I promise her a bloodbath the likes of which have never been seen.”

“So be it.”

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Before Entropy could be converted to the faith, a witness was required.  After a few minutes, a lone figure entered the room with the Alienist.  With a huge wolf-like visage, the creature had two massive arms that ended in wicked claws, with two additional human-sized arms.  She was a Draegloth, an evil union of drow and demon.

“The Undying Temple informs me that you have agreed to serve our Lady.  Will you undergo the ceremony and become the Revenancer’s greatest champion?”

Without blinking, Entropy curtly nodded, “I will.”

As the Draegloth weaved her divine magic, the altar itself began to glow with unholy energy.  “Clear your mind and touch the shrine.  The White Banshee will show you a better way.”

As the Alienist touched the altar, she briefly came in contact with the mind of Kiaransalee.  She was immediately filled with a burning desire for vengeance – a thirst to slay all of those who had ever slighted or taken advantage of her.  Entropy heard the voice of the Lady of the Dead herself,

“Death comes to all, and cruel vengeance will be exacted to those who waste their lives on the petty concerns of this existence.  True power comes only from the unquestioning servitude of the once-dead, mastery over death, and the eventual earned stature of one of the ever-living in death.  Hunt, slay, and animate those who scorn the Revenancer’s power, and answer any slight a thousandfold so that all may know the coming power of Kiaranasalee.”

When she released her hand, Entropy knew that she had given her soul to the Vengeful Banshee.  There was no going back.

Seeing that the ritual was completed, the Draegloth inclined her head in obeisance, “My name is Flenser my lady, I am a priestess of Kiaransalee.  I place both myself and my minions at your disposal – I am yours to command.”

Entropy felt as if she had been plunged into the Negative Energy Plane – her entire body and mind were absolutely suffused with evil.  “For now, I rest.  Tomorrow convene every worthy individual in the Undying Temple.”

The Alienist silently returned to the floor containing Irae’s room.  Stepping over the bodies of enemies she had slain, she entered Irae’s bedchamber and flopped down on the bed.  Yes, things would be very different this time.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

“So let me hear your excuse!”

The assembled, a motley crew of drow, vampires, and liches, looked at their new leader fearfully.  No one answered.

“Let me be more specific.  Why is it that I am standing here before you while the dead body of your former leader lies in the Temple?  You have failed Kiaransalee!!  Had my companions been standing after the battle rather than myself, you can be assured that the Temple would be a pile of rubble.”

One of the drow tentatively stepped forward, “Mistress, I am Dorina T’ssaren.  My mother commanded each of us to man our respective posts.  Had she asked for aid, we would have come immediately.  However, it seems that her defeat was inevitable, for the Revenancer has chosen you as her new champion.”

Satisfied with this answer, Entropy continued, “There will be some major changes here.  First of all, evacuate both of the main towers and move the inhabitants to the Undying Temple.  If there is no room, then they must be liquidated.  Second, the Undying Temple has informed me that Kurgoth Hellspawn has returned from his ‘vacation.’  Irae was a fool to oppose him – though I could easily kill him and massacre his entire army I believe he would be far more useful as our pawn.  The Dale armies are marching south and will be here in a matter of weeks.  Kurgoth’s forces can serve as cannon fodder, for after his forces are destroyed, the remnants of the Dale army will be crushed by the undead created by the Great Revenance.”

“You will be responsible for completing this ceremony,” Entropy pointed at Dorina.  “Your mother erred by dividing her resources.  If any being is so foolish as to assault this place again, they will feel the wrath of our combined might.  Are there any questions?”

No one spoke.

“Excellent, I have matters to attend to.  Execute my plans or you will be executed.”

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Before she left the Undying Temple, Entropy placed the corpses of her comrades as well as that of Irae T’ssaren in her portable hole.  In addition, she procured the Balor’s vorpal greatsword and multi-headed whip.  

Shapechanging into a Pit Fiend, she flew out of the Temple and towards the coliseum where Kurgoth commanded his forces.  Before she arrived, she cast a spell upon herself that would allow her to understand and speak any language.  There would no longer be any communication barriers.

“This time,” she thought, “I will give the Fire Giant a far more lucrative offer.”

---------------------------------------------------------------------

As she flew to the center of the coliseum, Entropy saw that no arena battles were on-going.  In fact, aside from a few guards patrolling the area, the place seemed to be abandoned.

Descending near the guards, the Pit Fiend bellowed in Undercommon, “Peasants!  Fetch Lord Kurgoth, I have a most important message for him!”

Utterly surprised by the arrival of the massive outsider, the ogres quickly scrambled away into one of the coliseum’s sub-buildings.

After some commotion, Kurgoth himself emerged onto the arena.  By his side was a massive elephant, that seemed to be of demonic origin, as well as a sizable contingent of Fire Giant and Ogre champions.

“My greetings, Lord Kurgoth!  I have a most beneficial proposal for you.”

Hellspawn’s fiery hair turned into an inferno, “Why should I trust you!  I have been tricked before, but never again!  Leave this place!!”

“I have come on behalf of the Lord of the Eighth.  I have done you a most gracious favor – I have slain Irae T’ssaren herself and now her tower stands open, ripe for the conquest!”  Reaching into her portable hole, Entropy produced Irae’s head and tossed it to Kurgoth.

Turning the tiny thing over in his massive hands, Kurgoth was pleased, “By Kossuth, perhaps I have misjudged you Fiend!  Her tower is open you say?”

“Yes, you only need speak the password, Isztava Morthaum, and you may enter freely.”

“Excellent, and what do I owe you for this?”

Smiling, the Fiend continued, “Ah, but I have not yet given you the greatest gift.  The foolish humans who dared banish you have been slain, victims of an errant calling spell that brought me to this plane.  The sorcerer who summoned me did so in haste, not seeing that her circle was flawed.  In their weakened state, I was able to easily finish them.  And . . . I found some valuable items carried by a women that you may remember.”  Entropy stepped forward and handed Kurgoth the Balor’s vorpal greatsword and whip.  “I believe your general’s name was Badrazel, correct?  Though he is gone, I’m sure we would have wanted you to have these.”

Surprised by this most unexpected turn of events, Kurgoth became suspicious, “This is all well and good Fiend, but what do you want?”

“My master has asked only that you do not touch the stalactite which adorns the roof of this city.  Lord Mephistopheles requires it for his personal use.  Furthermore, you are not to harm his clergy which may move through the city.”

Kurgoth scowled, “This is too easy!  Why do you demand such a thing?”

Entropy shook her head, “I’m afraid you do not understand.  When the Lord of the Eighth asks you to do something, you do not question.  You simply make haste and pray that he does not slay you for any perceived delays.”

“I see.  Your conditions are acceptable Fiend.  As long as you master accepts that I, not he, will be the ruler of this city.”

“Agreed.”

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Leaving the coliseum, Entropy teleported herself to the outskirts of the town of Homlet.  Here was the Temple of the Triad, the home of Joachim and the base of the most powerful goodly clergy on the continent.  Though she hated them all, Entropy felt that she could not forsake her companions who had supported her for so long.  If Joachim’s superiors, in particular, could not respect him, then she would make them.

With a thought, her Fiendish form disappeared and was replaced by that of a beatific being with gleaming white wings and eyes of pure gold.  She had changed into a Solar, the greatest champion of the Upper Planes.  Weaving arcane phrases, she opened two Gates to the Seven Heavens of Mount Celestia.  

Since pledging her soul to the Revenancer, Entropy had felt her power increase.  Not only had her spell repertoire expanded, but she knew she no longer had to fear, for nothing could be worse that the wrath of the White Banshee.

As the extraplanar gates opened, two beings emerged that looked similar to Entropy’s Solar form save for their smaller stature.  Trumpet Archons, they both bore the golden instruments of their namesakes.  Momentarily disoriented from being pulled abruptly from their homes, they angrily looked around for the mortal who had dared call them.  Then their eyes fell upon the Solar carrying the body of a cleric.  They immediately dropped to their knees.

One of them spoke, “Well met my Lord.  We are honored to serve you, please direct us.”

“A great hero has died this day.  He was a champion of Tyr, the lord of justice and served his deity selflessly and without hesitation.”  Entropy indicated the Temple of the Triad, “In this goodly place all will know of his glory, even his superiors.  You, my friends will herald his coming.  Go forth and announce the arrival of Tyr’s greatest servant!”

---------------------------------------------------------------------

As the two Trumpet Archons ascended the stairs of the Temple and strode in, all the priests, acolytes, and assorted faithful were awestruck.  Not since the Time of Troubles had they witnessed such a fantastic display of celestial splendor. 

“We hereby herald the coming of the honorable High Inquisitor Joachim Dethick!  He has given his life in service to Tyr and all the faithful will know of his sacrifice!”

Behind the Archons came the greatest of all celestials, a Solar, carrying the Inquisitor in his arms.  “Convene at the main altar and I will consecrate his body!”

Amid a crowd of priests, Entropy gingerly placed Joachim’s body underneath a golden statue of the lord of justice.  Though nearly everyone was too dumbfounded to even consider what they were seeing was an elaborate fabrication, High Priest Darian pushed his way forward.  Bearing an eyepatch given to him by Tyr himself, it allowed him to pierce any illusion or transmutation.  Though he noticed that the Trumpet Archons were very real, he saw that the “Solar” was really Entropy.

Darian moved up to the Solar and bowed.  Standing, he whispered in her ear, “I appreciate what you are trying to do, but I hope that you understand that this act dangerously borders on blasphemous.”

Without even responding, Entropy turned and left with the Trumpet Archons in tow.

Though the High Priest had seen through her ruse, she knew that he would never reveal that information to anyone else.  How could he, when admitting that the whole affair was a farce would shake the faith of Tyr’s believers so profoundly?

As Entropy exited the Temple, she dismissed both Trumpet Archons.  As she turned to return to her towers, she realized that she still had the bodies of Noir and Hor’ahun in her portable hole!  Annoyed and unwilling to go though another dramatic episode, she turned the hole upside down and dumped their bodies on the steps of the Temple.

Sooner or later, an acolyte would come out and pick them up.  Surely they would recognize the “heroes” that had saved their skins.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Night was fast approaching as Entropy reached her towers.  After she had “convinced” the foreman to accelerate the construction schedule in her Pit Fiend form, she was pleased to see that significant progress had been made.

Returning to her normal form, she found Eclavdra – her faithful cohort – amid her myriad followers.

“Greetings Eclavdra, I see that my Pit Friend servant has had the desired effect.”

“Yes mistress, quite,” Eclavdra responded.  “Oh, and how goes the battle against Irae T’ssaren?”

“Later Eclavdra, later.”  Producing the Claw of the Revenancer, as well as Irae’s staff from her portable hole, Entropy handed them to her cohort.

Taking the items from her mistress, Eclavdra was puzzled, “These are most exquisite items, but what are they for?”

Smiling cryptically, Entropy ignored the question, “Eclavdra, tell me what you really want out of life . . .”


----------



## gfunk

Welcome to Gfunk's Bastion of Broken Souls Story Hour! 

Since we will probably pick up a few new readers, I thought it would be helpful to first briefly summarize the PCs and principal NPCs in our FR campaign.

THE PCs

*Joachim Dethick (Human Fighter 1/Cleric 6/Chruch Inquisitor 10/Contemplative 2)*
Title(s):  High Inquisitor of Tyr
Alignment:  Lawful Good
Principle Allies:  The Triumvirate, Dante (high priest of Oghma), Darius (High Justice of Tyr), Bandar (leader of Desmodu Tribe), Alphar Turin (high priest of Kelemvor), Lady Kestrel (Monarch of Cormyr, in exile)

Joachim’s principle aim is the destruction of the drow who have occupied the lands of Cormyr, particularly the city of Tilverton.  This goal was significantly furthered by the silence of Lolth, demon goddess of the dark elves.  Without their divine spells to protect them, the Lolth-worshipping drow in Cormyr quickly fell from power.  To fill this vacuum, drow worshipping other deities took control – principally Kiaransalee, drow demigoddess of undeath and vengeance.  Irae T’ssaren, Kiransalee’s most powerful follower, seized the city of Tilverton.  She planned to complete a ritual called the “Great Revenance” whereby she could animate the corpses of hundreds of dead drow and humanoids, turning them into powerful revenants.  With this army at her command, she planned to push north and conquer the Dales.

Her plans were cut short, when she was slain by Joachim and the other members of the Triumvirate.  In the final, climactic battle, Joachim was slain by Irae herself, though he was later resurrected by High Justice Darius.  At this point, Joachim hopes to re-unite with his ally Alphar Turrin, High Priest of Kelemvor.  Together, they hope to destroy the last remnants of drow strongholds in Cormyr

*Entropy (Human Sorcerer 10/Alienist 9)*
Title(s):  Blessed of the Moonsea, The Revenancer’s Chosen
Alignment:  Neutral Evil (formerly Chaotic Neutral)
Principle Allies:  The Triumvirate, Dante (high priest of Oghma), Bandar (leader of Desmodu Tribe), Gropdar the Shaper (monarch of the city-state of Hillsfar), Glenda Shatterstar (leader of Hillsfar’s Mage Guild), Lady Kestrel (Monarch of Cormyr, in exile), Flenser (Draegeloth priestess of Kiaransalee), Dorina T’ssaren (priestess of Kiaransalee), Haven for Extraplanar Learning and Lore (an organization Entropy founded), Eclavdra Eilservs (priestess of Kiaransalee, formerly Ghaunadar), the Undying Temple (sentient tower, formerly Irae T’ssaren’s seat of power), Kurgoth Hellspawn (Fire Giant blackguard)

After destroying an Alienist cult in Hillsfar with her companions, Entropy delved into study of the Far Realms.  With it, she found that she could tap into a plane beyond space and time and summon pseudonatural creatures of great power.  However, this power came at a price – slowly driving Entropy insane.  She is now obsessed with opening a permanent portal to the Far Realms, thereby thrusting all of Faerun into a maelstrom of insanity and death.

Along with the Triumvirate, Entropy destroyed Irae T’ssaren before she could complete the Great Revenance.  However, she was the only member of the group to survive the final battle.  With her companions dead, Entropy seized the opportunity to gain more power for herself.  She pledged her soul to Kiaransalee, the Revenancer, in exchange for the cooperation of the demigod’s minions in opening a permanent Far Realms portal.  Entropy has allowed Kiaransalee’s followers to complete the Great Revenance, which she believes will create a diversion for the Dale armies – allowing her to complete her own plans.

*Hor’ahun (Githzerai Psychic Warrior 16)*
Title(s):  The Wanderer
Alignment:  Chaotic Neutral
Principle Allies:  The Triumvirate

A relatively late arrival to the group, Hor’ahun first encountered them in the Underdark where he was hunting for Illithids.  The Triumvirate so impressed the Githzerai, that he volunteered to join their ranks.  Though he cares little for drow, he always appreciates the opportunity to test his mettle and enhance his significant psionic capabilities.  He has no real ties to the Material Plane (being a native of Limbo).  However a fortunate draw from Entropy’s Deck of Many Things gave him a keep as well as a loyal retainer to maintain it.  Though he was slain by Irae T’ssaren, Hor’ahun was later resurrected by Joachim. 

*Noir (Human Paladin 18)*
Title(s):  The Last Paladin of Cormyr
Alignment:  Lawful Good
Principle Allies:  The Triumvirate, the remnants of the Cormyrian military

Noir first met the Triumvirate when she helped them destroy the shrine of the Demon God Ochremeshek.  Since then, she has applauded their goal of removing the drow from Cormyr by force.  She is not motivated by principle (as Joachim) or ulterior motives (as Entropy), rather Noir is one of the few truly loyal Cormyrian militants who remains alive today.  She has very poor relationship with the Cormyrian nobility, whom she blames for the current plight of her nation.  

Following the death of Irae T’ssaren, Noir has returned North where she hopes to lead the Dale armies to victory in Cormyr.  With the destruction of Kiaranasalee’s cult and the loss of Lolth’s powers, Noir hopes that the war will be quick and decisive.

Principle NPCs

*Alphar Turrin (Cleric 20)*:  Formerly the leader of the adventuring group the Vorpal Blades, Alphar led them to the Abyss itself to destroy Lolth.  Unfortunately, the entire company was slaughtered in the Demonweb Pits and only Alphar survived.  The subsequent conquest of Cormyr by Lolth-worshipping drow have made Alphar a pariah in many circles.  He has since given up adventuring, ministering a small shrine to Kelemvor in the Dales.

*Bandar (Adept 6)*:  This old Desmodu leads a large group of his bat-people in the Underdark.  A vociferous foe of the drow, Bandar allied himself with the Triumvirate when they resolved a conflict between his people and a local group of salamanders.

*Dante (Cleric 15)*:  One of the original founding members of the Triumvirate, this high priest of Oghma has since retired from adventuring.  With the establishment of a massive temple and library in Silverymoon, Dante has focused his energies on gathering and disseminating knowledge.

*Darius*:  The highest ranking priest of Tyr in the Dales, High Justice Darius is Joachim’s long-time friend and mentor.  His principle concern is to eliminate the drow from Cormyr.

*Dorina T’ssaren (Cleric 14)*:  Daughter of Irae T’ssaren, this priestess has nonetheless devoted herself to Entropy, Kiaransalee’s new Chosen.  Entropy has tasked Dorina with completing her mother’s Great Revenance ritual.  

*Eclavdra Eilservs (Fighter 1/Cleric 11)*:  Eclavdra is Entropy’s cohort, joining the Alienist in order to exact revenge on the Lolth worshippers who destroyed her house and exiled her to the surface.  Eclavdra was formerly a priestess of Ghaunadar but has recently converted to Kiaranasalee by Entropy’s promises of power.

*Flenser (Cleric 12)*:  This draegeloth (a mixture of drow and demon) answers only to Entropy in the cult of Kiaransalee.  Flenser was the one who conducted the unholy ritual, giving Entropy’s soul to the Revenancer.  While her mistress is away (which is most of the time), Flenser is tasked with keeping her followers in line.

*Glenda Shatterstar*:  Currently the head of Hillsfar’s powerful Wizard’s Guild.  Glenda originally sent several representatives to aid in Entropy’s fledgling organization, Haven for Extraplanar Learning and Lore (HELL).  However, the Archmage does not realize the nefarious intent of Entropy’s group.

*Gropdar the Shaper*:  Monarch of Hillsfar, Gropdar is very good friends with Alphar Turrin.  He has enjoyed relatively good relations with the Triumvirate as well with the notable exception of Joachim.  The High Inquisitor, pulling a card from Entropy’s Deck of Many Things, permanently alienated his long-time friend with the powerful magic of this artifact.

*Kurgoth Hellspawn (Fire Giant, Blackguard 5)*:  Kurgoth was attempting to wrest control of Tilverton from Irae T’ssaren when the Triumvirate banished him to Celestia.  Finally making his way back to the Prime, Hellspawn was informed by Entropy (disguised as a Pit Fiend) that his nemesis was slain.  In exchange for nominal control of the city, Kurgoth has promised not to harm Entropy’s followers.

*Lady Kestrel*:  The current ruler of Cormyr, Kestrel is in exile in Algarond under the protection of the Simbul.  She enthusiastically supports the goals of the Triumvirate and heralds them as instrumental in returning Cormyr to its rightful inhabitants.

Major Organizations

*Haven for Extraplanar Learning and Lore*:  Also know as HELL, this organization was founded by Entropy to further study of the Outer Planes as well as eliminate evil outsiders from the Dales.  She is currently having the headquarters (three towers) constructed outside of Hillsfar.  In reality, HELL is just a front for a massive alienist cult.

*The Triumvirate*:  Originally founded by Joachim, Entropy, and Dante this union of powerful individuals was formed to destroy the drow in Cormyr.  Each member has their own reason for doing so.  Recently, both Hor'ahun and Noir have been accepted into the organization following Dante's departure.

*The Vorpal Blades*:  This now defunct adventuring group, led by Alphar Turin attempted to destroy Lolth herself in the Demonweb Pits.  Unfortunately, the whole company was destroyed save Alphar.  Many inhabitants of the Dales blame the Vorpal Blades for Cormyr's current plight.


----------



## gfunk

Session 26 
Spinning the web 

The Githzerai looked on in disbelief.  He was finally becoming accustomed to life on the Prime, had just begun to put down roots, and now this . . .

Hor'ahun drew his rapier as he approached the gutted remains of his keep.  The structure became his, not long ago, after a fortuitous draw from a Deck of Many Things.  Through the power of the artifact, the keep had instantly sprung into being, complete with a loyal retainer to maintain it.

Moving up quickly beside him, Noir shared the Psychic Warrior's shock.  "By the Red Knight, it looks like an entire army, complete with seige equipment came through here!"  Pausing for a moment, the Paladin stuck two fingers in her mouth and whistled.

Noir's mount, a mighty Griffon, did not respond.

As the pair cautiously moved through the remains of the keep, they saw that it appeared as if the entire place had been set to flame.  Though they found the corpse of Hor'ahun's retainer, they found no evidence of Noir's Griffon, save a few bloody feathers.

"Who could have done this?  We have no political enemies in this region," Hor'ahun asked rhetorically.

Noir knew there could be only one answer.  What had occured here was not an attack, but it was meant as a message.  A prophecy of doom.  The Paladin whispered but a single word, but it contained all the information that Hor'ahun required.

"Lolth."

------------------------------------------------------------

Over the course of the next several hours, both Noir and Hor'ahun traveled across Hillsfar and towards Entropy's three towers.  Most importantly, they wanted to see if the sorcerer's organization had met the same fate as Hor'ahun's keep.  But they also needed a quick way to travel to the Temple of the Triad in Homlet to discuss the matter with Joachim.

Landing quickly amidst the construction crew, both warriors looked for either Entropy or her cohort, Eclavdra.  But they were nowhere to be seen.

After some time, a warrior in chainmail approached them, "What do you two clowns want?"

It was Phibrizzo, Noir recognized, the captain of Entropy's guard.  "Captain, we need to speak with Entropy, it is of dire importance!"

The ill-mannered and boorish soldier just sneered, "Well you will have to wait a while.  The Mistress has taken leave along with Eclavdra.  She will not be returning anytime soon."

Both Hor'ahun and Noir glanced at each other.  Without the aid of the sorcerer's teleportation magic, it would take them days to reach Homlet -- time they could ill afford to waste.

Seeing the frustration in the pair, Phibrizzo smiled cunningly, "HOWEVER, Mistress Entropy did leave me a way to contact her in emergencies such as this.  I could be persuaded to call her if I was . . . sufficiently compensated."

Bearing a look of outrage and anger, Hor'ahun began manifesting a psionic power before Noir stopped him.  "NO!  This time it appears we need him.  Phibrizzo, here are 200 gold pieces, I assume that it will be sufficient."

"Why yes, noble, valiant Paladin, I believe it is."  After greedily grabbing the pouch, Phibrizzo cleared his mind and began to concentrate.  "Mistress . . . I need to speak with you . . ."

------------------------------------------------------------

From the look on her face, it was plainly obvious that Dorina T'ssaren did not appreciate being supplanted by Entropy's cohort.  Dorina had fully expected to take her mother's mantle of leadership and prestige after Entropy ordered her to complete the Great Revenance.

But now, Entropy had placed someone else in charge -- another drow no less!  And a former worshipper of Ghaunadar!  Dorina looked at Eclavdra Eilservs, as she sat comfortably on Irae's throne -- the Claw of the Revenancer secured to her wrist.

Noticing her rival's penentrating gaze, Eclavdra simply smiled, delighting in Dorina's torment.  Knowing that it would provoke the priestess further, Eclavdra tried to put on as civil a tone as possible, "My dear Dorina, what brings you to my chambers?  I don't believe I summoned you here.  I think it would be best if you returned to the altar and continued your work."

Dorina could take it no longer!  Her whole life, she had been groomed as a high priestess of Kiaransalee.  And after her mother's demise, her rightful position was taken over by a complete outsider!  Her blood boiling with homicidal rage, Dorina began to cast a spell.

"STOP!"

With great effort, Dorina stopped her incantation and the divine energy she had generated dissapated.

A Draegloth ran up to Dorina and seized the priestess with her massively muscled arm.  "How dare you!  We are all to submit to Lady Kiaransalee, not to weaken her forces through foolish pride.  Mistress Eclavdra was selected by the Chosen of the Revenancer!  DO NOT forget that!  The Chosen's commands are sanctioned by the White Banshee herself!"

"Please, Flenser, release her.  She has been through so much lately.  After all, such a multitude of failures must truly be difficult to bear," Entropy patted her minion on the back.

Flenser immediately released her grip as Dorina unceremoniously fell to the floor.  Standing, she quickly regained her composure, "Forgive me Mistress . . ."

"Never forget that we exist only to please the Revenancer.  My mind has touched hers and I know what the White Banshee desires.  Do not forget that again or Flenser may not be so gentle in the future."

Fuming at Eclavdra's smug expression, Dorina knew she had no choice.  She bowed her head in obesience.

As the Alienist turned to leave, she heard a voice in her mind, "Mistress . . . I need to speak with you . . ."  Entropy recognized it instantly, the voice of Phibrizzo, the captain of her guard.  To facilitate communication, the sorcerer had dominated many of her key followers.  Not only did this give her absolute control over their actions, but it also allowed telepathic communication between them.

As Phibrizzo's message continued, Entropy's expression went from disgruntled to concerened to one of pure terror.

Noticing her reaction, Eclavdra stood up, "Is there a problem mistress?"

"No time to discuss it.  I must go, make sure the defense of the Undying Temple are secure."

With a flash, the sorcerer disappeared.


----------



## gfunk

Session 27 
The resurgence of good 

Recently resurrected, Joachim lay in his quarters, considering all that Lord Justice Darius had told him.  

The Undying Temple had not been destroyed.

While Irae T’sarren herself had been vanquished, her soul bound by Darius and clergy members at the Temple of the Triad, it was possible that the Temple could summon another to complete the ritual, allowing the “Great Revenance” to occur.  

When Darius conveyed his concerns to the High Inquisitor, Joachim gave a response that the older cleric had not expected.  

“High Justice, I do not know how to destroy the Temple.  If you think that I will just blindly journey back there, exposing myself and my comrades to more Enervation and Destruction spells without any clue as to how to bring a final death to the undead structure, you are mistaken.  I leave finding the secret to destroying the Temple to you.  My comrades and I have given enough.  Once you learn of a method to destroy the Undying Temple, I would be glad to be a part of the task force sent to handle it.  Until that time, know that you can find me at the front of the conflict with the drow in Cormyr.”

Maybe some of Entropy’s disrespect for authority was starting to rub off on Joachim.  The Inquisitor, one of Tyr’s most powerful agents in the Realms, did not like being sent here and there like some sort of super-powerful errand boy.

As the High Inquisitor left the temple, he tried to brainstorm unconventional ways that he could combat the drow in Cormyr.  In that moment, his thoughts drifted to his trusted friend and mentor Alphar Turin, a priest of Kelemvor.  The High Inquisitor had recently saved Alphar's soul from the clutches of the demi-lich Acerak and, at the time of his release, the priest of Kelemvor told Joachim of his own offensive strategies in Cormyr.

Disenchanted by the inability of Tyr’s clergy to accomplish its goals, Joachim decided to turn to his friend instead.  He concentrated as he reached out to Alphar . . .

-------------------------------------------------------------

The name of Alphar Turin was spoken with scorn across the Dales and Cormyr.  Once a very powerful servant of Tyr himself, Alphar was a renowned hero, saving the Dales on more than one occasion from the schemes of evil entities.  During one such mission, he was abandoned by Tyr due to the influence of a powerful artifact known as the Rod of Seven Parts and turned his back on the god of justice later giving his allegiance to Kelemvor, the lord of the dead.

Alphar was the leader of a group of heroes that went by the moniker the Vorpal Blades.  The final foray of this adventuring company consisted of a journey into the Underdark against the drow, eventually leading directly to the Demonweb Pits in the Abyss.  There, the Vorpal Blades fell.  

One by one they were killed by the horrific demonic beings that resided in Lolth’s domain.  Only Alphar survived, banished from the Demonweb back to the Prime.  

The failure of the Blades in the Demonweb Pits was the last gasp effort to stop Lolth’s bid to return to the surface world.  Removing the final obstacle in her path to conquest, the lady of spiders sent her drow above ground and overran Cormyr’s defenses.  Alphar, in a state of near delusional depression, vanished with many tales of his ‘death’ being spread about.

Since he was an acolyte, Joachim had begun seeking out Alphar, who he regarded as the very embodiment of justice and good.  

Using information given to him by the regent of Hillsfar, Joachim discovered Alphar in the small hamlet of Thunderstone in eastern Cormyr.  Alphar, though teetering on the verge of mental collapse, was leading a small band of resistance fighters in the city.  

-------------------------------------------------------------

“Alphar, this is Joachim.  How goes the battle against the drow?”

The response was somewhat cryptic.  

_Better than you can possibly imagine.  Before my very eyes I behold that which can defeat the drow.  You would want to see it too._ 

“That is wonderful news, but I have no idea about what you speak.  Can you explain to me what can defeat the drow in Cormyr?”

_I can do better than that.  Give me your location and I will show you myself._ 

Joachim was very intrigued.  “I accept.  I am at the Temple of the Triad in Homlet.  Where shall I tell everyone that I am going, and for how long?”

_I cannot tell you where, save to say that we will be thousands of miles from Homlet.  I shall see you just after the dawn._ 

-------------------------------------------------------------

Joachim adjusted his eyes after the teleportation spell landed him in a room constructed of stone.  A small arrow slit window looked out over the courtyard of a massive castle.  The castle, a true fortress, appeared to have been stocked with antique style furniture, appearing so old it could have been ancient.

Far below, Joachim saw a multitude of activity in the courtyard.  Men and horses were being lined up in ranks, headed out of the castle.  The soldiers all appeared to be mounted, and moved with a precision that could almost be described as mechanical. 

Alphar spoke, “Welcome, my friend, to Castle Al’hanar in the faraway Eastern Shaar.  This room is my personal chamber.”  Alphar opened a door, revealing a long corridor.  “Please, follow me, so I might introduce to the place and its inhabitants.”

Alphar began walking, and continued talking as the two strode through the hallway.  “Years ago, I began researching an old legend of a great army, The Knights of the Undying Dragon.  At one time, these stalwart soldiers served Myrkul, the former god of death.  With Myrkul’s destruction during the Time of Troubles, these knights no longer had a godly master, and found themselves at an impasse.  Serve Cyric, the god who assumed Myrkul’s mantle, serve Kelemvor, the new and true lord of the dead, or find another master.”

Alphar's face lit up as continued speaking.  Joachim had not seen him so happy in years.  “I presented my own proposal to the Knights, though I was not the first.  They had already been contacted by another, and had agreed to serve him.  Acerak, to be precise.” 

“The Knights presented me with a test.  Though they would prefer to serve the god of death, in whichever form he assumed be it Myrkul, Cyric, or Kelemvor, they had already pledged their service to Acerak.  If I could bring about their master's destruction, then they would serve Kelemvor.”

“In truth, it was not my hand that destroyed the demilich…it was yours.  Which is why I wanted to bring you here.  You see, Castle Al’hanar is the home of the Knights, and tomorrow morning we ride out for Cormyr, to take it back and return it to its rightful owners.  I wanted you to see firsthand our saving grace, and the triumphant return of the Vorpal Blades to Faerun!”

-------------------------------------------------------------

The ornate meeting chamber held many banners and a large oaken table.  At one end of the table sat a human in full plate mail wearing the heraldry of the Purple Dragons (the now defunct military of Cormyr).  

On the human’s right sat a gnome, standing on a chair so that he could see the tabletop. 

On his left stood a dwarf with odd tattoos all over his face, a large golden nose-ring, wearing a holy symbol of Dumathoin, god of the mountain.  

Across the table stood another human, wearing heraldic symbols of knighthood and full plate armour that, like the castle, was of an antiquated style.  The visor on the knight’s helmet was down, completely covering his face.  

The discussion was so heated that the group did not even notice the door open…

The Purple Dragon spoke loudly, “General Umarth, I don’t care about what would be more tactically sound!  Alusair has made her intentions very, very clear.  We have enough cavalry here to take on any threat the drow can throw at us.  We need to take Suzail first.  Victory there would be symbolic.  The people could see Cormyr’s old capital restored in a glorious fashion.  It would deliver a strong message to the drow, and would send them frantically fleeing for their passages back to the Underdark.”

In a hollow, almost chilling voice, the visored General Umarth spoke calmly, “Based on the information that Brynn’s spy network has provided, we know that they have a large military concentration in Arabel.  We should strike their first.  Crush that army quickly with the element of surprise and then mop up the rest before they can respond collectively.”

The gnome looked at the Purple Dragon, nodding his head.  “General Umarth has a very good point, Ren.  While we know that Arabel is mainly inhabited by goblinoids and ogres, it is still a very important site from a tactical standpoint.  It is the hub of many well-traveled roads and its bridges serve as the gateway into southern Cormyr.  The drow know this too, and my spies have indicated that a large drow field army has amassed outside the city.  They are there to defend against attack from the north when the Dalefolk finally decide to act.  They would not expect an attack from 2,000 veteran cavalry coming from the south.”

Ren shook his head.  “Let the Dalefolk and the remaining armies of the Cormyrian nobility handle Arabel.  If they ever decide to get off of their asses, and we are done cleaning up the in the south, maybe we can assist them.  Either way, the fate of the drow should be sealed.  What do you think, Thorak?

The dwarf grunted, “I don’t care, let’s just get this started.  My axe thirsts for drow blood.  I haven’t entered a battle-rage in many months now.  I will leave the tactical decision making to the generals and gentry.  Just point me in the right direction, and let me kill something.”

Alphar cleared his throat, and the debate ceased as all eyes turned to the Kelemvorite and his guest.  “Gentlemen, we have many days worth of travel ahead of us.  We will not have to make a final decision for at least a couple of tendays, so let us not bicker now.  That aside, allow me to introduce you to the Lord High Inquisitor of Tyr, Joachim Dethick.”

The group stood up and saluted the young Tyrite.  Alphar spoke again, “Joachim, this is Ren Hilk, formerly a Purple Dragon knight.  He, along with Brynn Columba (pointing at the gnome) and myself founded the Vorpal Blades.  The dwarven Battlerager-turned-war-priest, Thorak Skullsmasher, joined our group later.  And this is General Umarth Al’hanar, leader of the Knights of the Undying Dragon, the order that shall serve to be Kelemvor’s sword arm in the Realms.”

Joachim looked at the general.  “Al’hanar?  You must be a descendant of the old lord that built this magnificent fortress.”

The Knight responded, “No…I am the one who built it almost 800 years ago.”  Without another word, the knight removed his helmet to reveal a skull with pinpricks of red light glowing from the eye sockets.

Joachim gasped, and reached for his sword.  Alphar’s hand locked over the Tyrite’s wrist,.  “No!  It is not what you think.  He is Kelemvor’s servant now.  Attempt to detect an evil aura on him, I ask you.”  Joachim concentrated, and was surprised that there no evil was within the area.

“What is the meaning of this?  An undead creature serving Kelemvor?”

Umarth intoned, “Strange times makes strange allies.  The act of destroying Acerak by Lord Alphar and yourself convinced my men and I that following the judge of the damned would be acceptable.  Lord Alphar magically chanelled Kelemvor’s power, and all of the Knights of the Undying Dragon were allowed a  chance at redemption.”

Alphar continued, “Kelemvor’s outlook may have changed in these dark times, but who can ever understand the inner workings of a god’s mind.  His teachings show that he cares not between good and evil, only the might of law over chaos.  And with his new servants we shall now smite the drow in his name!”

-------------------------------------------------------------

Joachim peered out the window of his chamber, musing at the possibilities.  

Twelve companies, each led by a powerful death knight commander.  General Umarth himself was the head of the First Company.  Each company was broken into six platoons consisting of 24 revenant soldiers, and at the head of each platoon was a revenant leftenant and a ghostly chaplain.  The death knight commanders rode upon nightmares, the ghostly chaplains rode likewise ghostly mares, and the ‘mere’ soldiers and leftenants rode on the backs of skeletal heavy war horses.  This brought the total size of the army to just under 1,900 mounted undead cavalry.

Living mounts could only be ridden for a limited time each day, but the undead horses could charge through the day and night, moving at a frightening pace until they reached their destination.  Alphar had informed Joachim that it would take them less than 20 days to reach the southern edge of Cormyr and Suzail.  

Joachim wanted to watch the initial charge out of the gates of Castle Al’hanar, but knew that he had to get back to Homlet and the other members of the Triumvirate.  

At dawn, the great exodus of death would begin, and it would be impressive.  At that point, Joachim would return to the Temple of the Triad, and from there the Inquisitor would try to join the Dale army approaching Cormyr from the north.

Joachim knew that he had to keep the Knights of the Undying Dragon a secret, for the drow had many spies even amongst the humans.

Inwardly, Joachim smiled, finally feeling that his actions had made a difference.  His prayers went to Alphar, hoping that maybe this was the old cleric’s chance at redemption.


----------



## gfunk

Session 28 
The Cathezar 

“I’m terribly sorry Lady Noir, but I have no idea where the High Inquisitor is.  You might say that we did not part on the best of terms.”

Noir gave High Justice Darius a quizzical look.  For as long as she had known him, both he and Joachim had shared a close relationship.  “Sorry to impose on you High Justice, but the matter is quite important.  Hor’ahun’s keep has been destroyed by the forces of Lolth.  We fear that either Entropy’s stronghold or the Temple of the Triad may be next.  Do you have any inkling of where he might be?”

Darius paused, recalling the conversation he had with Joachim, “All I can tell you is that the High Inquisitor mentioned something about fighting the drow on his own terms.  What that means exactly, I couldn’t say.  By the way, where are Entropy and Hor’ahun?  I thought you said they came with you.”

“Oh . . . well . . . they both told me that they were not sure if they were welcome.  As I’m sure you are well aware, they are not exactly the most scrupulous individuals in Faerun.”

“Bah!  Be that as it may, they always have a home in the Temple of the Triad.  All of you, the Triumvirate, have proven yourselves powerful allies in the cause of Tyr.  Please, accept my humble invitation and stay with us the night.  I’m sure that the High Inquisitor will return in a day or two.”

-------------------------------------------------------------

Acolytes led the trio to rooms that were quite lavishly decorated, considering the spartan nature of the Tyrites.  As they moved through the Temple, Noir thought that something was amiss with Entropy.  She had known the Alienist for some time and they had often visited this Temple together.  However, Noir could not remember an occasion where Entropy looked so . . . uncomfortable.

“Entropy, do you have any problems on your mind?  I understand that you are rightfully concerned about H.E.L.L. but surely your sizable army can deal with the opposition.”

Entropy stopped in mid-stride.  With a blank expression on her face, she stared at the paladin, as if trying to pry into her soul.  Seconds passed . . . then a minute.  Though immune to fear, Noir felt a sense of dread, “What is it!?”

The Alienist finally broke her silence, “What do you want out of life?”

Somewhat taken aback by the question, Noir nevertheless answered quickly, “To see Cormyr restored to its former splendor of course.  Why do you ask this now?”

Entropy looked distant, wistful, “The path you have chosen is certainly a difficult one.  Though the gods grant you with many powers, they also place many restrictions upon you.  You are asked to uphold honor, good, and virtue while fighting those without such noble values.  While your enemies can resort to any type of chicanery or deceit to defeat you, you must still follow the straight and narrow path.  As you well know, our opponents -- the drow – are the most evil, sadistic race in Faerun.  How much longer can you cling to your paladinhood in the face of such wickedness?”

“You ask a good question Entropy.  I did not think such philosophical musings were your forte.  Yes, it is true that I gain my divine spells from goodly deities and I must maintain a certain standard of conduct.  However, in exchange for my penance they have given me many powerful abilities to combat my foes.  Though as you so . . . eloquently put it, the paladin’s code is, at times, a difficult one to follow.”

As Noir spoke, Entropy’s eyes became more animated and alive.  It was almost as if she already knew what Noir was going to say.  “Ah, but do you really need to make such dire sacrifices for your divine power?  What if I showed you a better way?  You would still be powerful, yet you would not be beholden to maintain such an impossibly perfect moral code.”

“What are you suggesting Entropy?”

“I suggest nothing.  I am merely speaking hypothetically.  You have long fought against so-called evil beings.  What if you could destroy them with raw, unadulterated power?  Just think, no restrictions, no morals.  The ends justify the means.”

Noir blinked several times, trying to see if her friend was joking.  “Well, since we are speaking hypothetically, I must say that there times that I agree with your position.  It is galling to be stunned again and again by the demons of the Abyss when they discharge their evil energy.  If one more Balor blasphemes me, by the Red Knight, I’ll . . . “

“I can give all of this to you.  I am the head of a particular organization who seeks results above all else.  You would gain the power of a paladin, and more!  But you would be free to act at your own discretion.”

Noir considered the proposition carefully.  She was on morally tenuous ground here.  The paladin admitted to herself that she was often angered by the hypocrisy of the Cormyrian nobility who sat safely in exile while their subjects were enslaved.  She had spent the last few weeks trying to liberate Tilverton but Darius had informed her that the Undying Temple still stood!  How much longer would she have to tolerate failure?  Was her cause not just?  Her goals not noble?

“Entropy, I must admit what you offer me is tempting.  But I cannot . . .”

“Think about it.  That’s all I ask.  Let me know your answer in two days.”

-------------------------------------------------------------

That night, sleeping in the Temple of the Triad, all three adventurers had troubled dreams.  But only Entropy’s nightmare woke her.

“MISTRESS!!!  WE NEED YOUR HELP!!  THE TOWERS ARE FALLING!  THE GUARDS ARE BEING SLAUGHTERED!!”

Entropy nearly jumped out of her bed.  In her mind was the voice of Phibrizzo, the captain of her armed forces.  He called her now via the telepathic link that they shared.

“Phibrizzo, calm down and tell me . . .”

“WE CANNOT HOLD!!  EVERYONE IS DEAD!  PLEASE HELP ME!!!”

Without further hesitation, Entropy ran into the rooms of Hor’ahun and Noir nearly turning their beds over in an attempt to wake them.

“There is no time!!  Lolth is attacking my towers now!!  We must go!!”

As Noir quickly put on her full plate with the help of the temple acolytes, Entropy and Hor’ahun cast abjuration after abjuration upon themselves.  When all were ready, Entropy opened a Gate to the Astral Plane.  From there, she opened a Gate back to the Prime – directly in-between her three towers.

-------------------------------------------------------------

It was a scene that only Talos, the god of storms and destruction, could love.  The sounds of battle were thick in the air as Entropy’s forces were fighting – or rather being slaughtered – two powerful, seemingly demonic beings.

One resembled a lion, though it was much, much larger.  The other looked like a Stone Giant, albeit with a clearly abyssal heritage.  Around them were the bodies of unfortunate soldiers – killed in a myriad of ways.

The lion-like creature dropped the soldier it had crushed in its powerful maw and assessed the new threat that had arrived.  Though all his foes were invisible, the lion’s hyper-acute senses rendered that fact irrelevant.  With a powerful leap, he landed in front of the them.

Immediately, Noir and Hor’ahun raised their weapons to defend themselves.  But the beast did not strike, but rather it concentrated as it sent forth a blast of unholy energy from its very being.  Noir and Hor’ahun, as powerful as they were, were momentarily dazed.  At the same time, many soldiers surrounding them immediately fell to the ground – instantly and irrevocably slain by the unholy power of the spell.

Strangely, Entropy was unaffected.  The beast could not know – indeed Entropy’s companions did not – that the Alienist’s soul had become as evil as the demon’s.

Quickly coming to her friends’ aid, Entropy conjured an extra-dimensional maze around both the lion-like demon and its giant kin.  Silently, both disappeared.

The Alienist’s form began to shift and grow larger.  Eventually she was 20 feet in height, taking the form of a Storm Giant.  With a greatly increased lung capacity, she screamed at the top of her voice, “YOU FOOLS!!  Retreat now!!  All is lost!”  She hoped her henchmen would heed her commands before more of them fell.

Before she could act further, a caped drow male quickly flew towards her position.  Though Entropy was invisible, he seemed to have no trouble finding her.  As the drow approached, he drew a rapier, “Welcome to your death, fool.  You have interfered with the Lady of Spiders for the last time.”

Moving quickly, the drow thrust his rapier forward repeatedly, trying to pierce a vital organ.  Though he was a master with his heavily enchanted weapon, his blows were cleanly deflected by the plethora of defensive spells Entropy had erected.  The Alienist nearly laughed out loud at the shocked expression on the drow’s face.  Obviously, Lolth had sent her best and they were plainly insufficient.

Then, Entropy realized it wasn’t her that the drow was frightened of.  With mounting dread she turned around . . .

Before her, Entropy saw a large creature, clearly female but with a snake-like trunk.  Well-versed in extraplanar lore, Entropy first thought it might be a Marilith except that the creature before her had six arms and, in them, held a hellish tangle of cruelly-barbed spiked chains.

Smiling, the being spoke to Entropy in a mix of Abyssal and Infernal.  To Entropy, who spoke only one of these tongues, it was gibberish.  However, the demon’s next move was not so ambiguous.

Magically, the snake-like demon projected all six of her spiked chains at the Alienist.  Unlike the drow, who had utterly failed to hit his target, the chains all hit – ripping and tearing flesh with terrifying ease.  The barrage was more than Entropy could take, in a nauseating spray of blood and gore her 4,000 lb form crashed to the ground. 

The Cathezar had claimed her first victim . . .


----------



## gfunk

Session 29 
Farewell to a friend 

Joachim watched as General Umarth's forces departed.

Truly magnificient!  The drow, as powerful as they were, would not be prepared for such an unorthodox and potent force.

The Inquisitor felt confident returning to the Dales -- he knew that the battle plans in the south were in good hands.  As Joachim prepared to cast the spell that would return him to the Temple of the Triad in Homlet, he paused.

Through the cloud of dust left by Umarth's forces came a cloaked humanoid figure.  She rapidly approached, moving swiftly across the courtyard.

Joachim's curiosity turned to surprise, when the figure removed her hood.

"Joachim Dethick, I am sorry for the intrusion.  However, I had to be quite careful in contacting you lest Entropy learn of our meeting."

The Inquisitor warily regarded his guest, "How did you know I was here?  I told no one of my journey."

The guest ignored the Inquisitor's question and began to relate her tale.

Joachim learned of it all -- Entropy's devotion to Kiaransalee, her ownership of the Undying Temple, her continuation of the Great Revenance and, most disturbingly, the Alienist's desire to open a portal to the Far Realms.

Joachim was shocked speechless at the revelation.  But what did Entropy's follower have to gain from such a confession?

"I still think the Mistress is redeemable.  Please help me guide her back into sanity."

-------------------------------------------------------------

Noir was nearly crushed by Entropy's toppling Storm Giant form.  Though the Alienist was invisible, Noir had no problem noticing the large crater in the ground that had formed as a result.

The Paladin looked up at the Cathezar.  Never before had she seen such a powerful creature!  Without magical support from Entropy, she and Hor'ahun would likely not last long.

The Githzerai shared Noir's opinion.  Hor'ahun's first thought was escape.  Without thinking he ran forward, touching both Noir and Entropy's corpse.  Concentrating, space began to warp around the trio as they shifted between planes.

In a panic, Hor'ahun had gone to the plane most familiar and natural to him -- the Ever-Changing Chaos of Limbo.

-------------------------------------------------------------

The first sensations Noir and Hor'ahun felt were intense heat and burning.  Though the Githzerai had attempted to arrive at his home city of Shra'kt'lor, the plane shifiting power he had manifested was notoriously erratic.  Instead, they were deposited in a fire-dominant area of the plane.

Immediately recognizing their peril, Hor'ahun concentrated deeply -- trying to form a pocket of stabilized Limbo through sheer will.  A large explosion of fire rocked through the area, knocking the Githzerai to his knees and ruining his attempt.

"Noir!  Concentrate and try to form a stable energy pocket around us or we're all dead!!"

"What in the Nine Hells are you talking about!?"

The continuing roar of flames drowned out Hor'ahun's reply.  Trying to heed her friend's advice, the Paladin concentrated.

The area around the pair began to cool as the fire surrounding them was displaced.  Into the pocket flowed other elements -- breathable air as well earth for them to stand upon.

"Good for you Noir.  It's very rare that a visitor to Limbo has the willpower to form a stabilized pocket."

"Thanks, but what are supposed to do with THIS," Noir gestured towards Entropy's massive corpse.  "I'm no weakling, but I don't fancy lugging around a corpse of this size.  What should we do with it?"

Hor'ahun's brow furrowed as he considered the possibilities.  He wanted to return his friend to Joachim for resurrection but Noir was clearly correct, there was no way they could carry her all the way to Shra'kt'lor.

"Here's one idea.  I think the only thing Joachim needs to raise Entropy is a small part of her body.  So why don't we just gather up her belongings and remove one of her fingers?"

"Sounds like a plan.  By the way how far is Shrek . . . Shr'ak . . .Shrok . . ."

"Shra'kt'lor.  Funny thing in Limbo -- distances are pretty much random.  It's not based on how far your destination is, but how well you know it."

"So how well do you know this city?"

"Not too well, I haven't visited it in decades."

"Wonderful."

-------------------------------------------------------------

Floating in the Abyss as one of its infinite petitioners, Entropy was fuming.

What in the Revenancer's name was that thing that attacked her?  It looked like a Marilith, but its effortless manipulation of chains reminded her of a Kyton.  

Her main concern, however, was her present fate.  She hoped that Hor'ahun and Noir had defeated the creature or, at least, escaped with her corpse.  

She was not looking forward to spending centuries as a lowly mane.

As her thoughts drifted, Entropy felt a strong, familiar pull.  Finally, someone was trying to raise her from the dead!

But this time, it was different.  The person trying to bring her back was not Joachim, but someone called the Cathezar.  And it was clear that the divine magic of her 'savior' was demonic in origin.

Perhaps it was a fellow follower of Kiaransalee?

Entropy looked at the path to her resurrection and wondered if she should heed the call.

-------------------------------------------------------------

After several hours of forced marching, Hor'ahun and Noir reached the Githzerai city.  Since it was the Paladin's first visit to a planar metropolis, Hor'ahun did most of the talking.

The pair found lodging in a rather crowded inn and the following day returned to the Prime once again.

Just as when they shifted to Limbo, the spell left them miles away from Homlet -- their desired destination.  Their travel time was greatly shortened after Joachim contacted both of them.

"Hor'ahun, where are you?  I have an urgent matter to discuss.  Please give me your location and I will retrieve you."

The Githzerai responded with a visual image of his current location and, within minutes, the wispy form of his companion appeared before him.

"Good to see you again Joachim, we've got some serious problems.  We ran into . . ."

Joachim quickly cut Hor'ahun off, "Where is Entropy?"

"Here," the Gith held up the Alienist's finger.

Both Noir and Hor'ahun were quite confused by the obviously relieved expression on Joachim's face.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Noir couldn't believe her ears.

"Are we talking about the same Entropy . . . the sorcerer who brought us back to the Temple of the Triad for resurrection?  The same person who saved our lives countless times?"

"Yes, I'm afraid it's true."

Hor'ahun also remained incredulous, "What evidence do you have?"

"I cannot say, but I will tell you that it is from inside Entropy's organization.  My source thought that Entropy could be redeemed, though from what I have told you, it seems impossible.  I agree with you Noir that Entropy has been a good and trustworthy friend.  But she has gone over the line this time.  Not only has she pledged herself to a goddess of undeath, but has dedicated her life to opening a portal to the Far Realms which would end life on Faerun."

"There is more," Noir chimed in, "Entropy offered me a path to power where I could forsake my Paladinhood.  She said that she was the head of an organizatoin that would allow this.  After the information that Joachim provided, it seems that the Chruch of Kiaransalee was the source of that power."

Joachim sighed deeply and produced a magnificent diamond from his belongings.  

"This is the required material component to bring Entropy back to life.  Although I promised her I would do so, I cannot in good conscience.  This will surely require an antonement on my part, but I'm sure Tyr will understand.  What do you say?"

Hor'ahun nodded as the Inquisitor spoke, "I have been on your plane but for a few years.  In this time, I have pledged myself to your cause of recovering Cormyr.  Entropy has taken everything we worked so hard for and has stabbed us in the back!  All that we have struggled for recently has been for naught.  I say she stays dead."

Noir alone had some reservations, "Is there no hope of reform?  Perhaps she could be imprisoned."

"No, you have seen Entropy's power," replied Joachim, "she can do as she pleases.  If I bring her back, I doubt that any of us will have the power to contain her for long."

Sadly, Noir conceded the point and nodded.

"It is decided then."

Walking to the fireplace, Joachim tossed Entropy's finger, the sole link to her material existence, into the flames.


----------



## gfunk

Session 30 
"Entropy's replacement" 

For the next several days, Joachim, Hor’ahun, and Noir made plans for their final assault on the Undying Temple.  Ironically, their decision not to resurrect Entropy had probably made their task significantly easier as the cult of Kiaransalee was robbed of yet another leader.

As they drew up their battle plans, the High Inquisitor considered telling his companions of the undead army, led by General Umarth, approaching Cormyr from the south.  Ideally, Joachim hoped to time their attack on the Undying Temple with the Knights of the Undying Dragon.  Though he trusted his friends implicitly, he decided that it would probably be for the best if he remained silent.  If any of them was to be captured and tortured by the Kiarnasalites, he did not want to chance that his friends would be forced to reveal this crucial piece of information.

Their objective was to destroy the orb at the center of the Undying Temple itself, rather than attempt to eliminate its myriad inhabitants.  After extensive consultations with High Justice Darius, the group had learned that channeling sufficient positive energy into the orb could destroy it.  While Joachim and Hor’ahun held off attackers, Noir would call on the Red Knight to destroy the sphere.  The only question was if they could survive long enough for the paladin to pull it off.

-------------------------------------------------------------

On the morning of their departure, the Inquisitor awoke first.  As always, he began his morning with a prayer to the lord of justice.  Just as he completed the ritual, he heard a loud rapping on his door.

“Enter.”

A young acolyte entered and bowed low.  “High Inquisitor, there is a guest who is requesting to see you.”

“So early?  Who is it?”

“Forgive me Inquisitor, but he would not give his name.  And, if I may be so bold, he does not look to be the reputable type.”

“I understand, tell him that I will meet him in a few moments.”

“Yes, sir.”

Quickly donning his full plate with the help of an attendant, Joachim strode towards the temple foyer.  Curiously, there was no visitor to be found.  He exited the building and saw a young man with close-cropped blond hair.  Wrapped in a dark cloak, he wore leather armor and a short sword scabbard hung loosely at his side.  He arched an eyebrow at the cleric approaching him.

“High Inquisitor Dethick?”

“I am.  What can I do for you?”

“High Inquisitor, my name is Nurn.  I would like to speak to you and your companions, especially the one called Entropy.  Is she available?”

The bluntness of the question caught Joachim totally off guard and, by his expression, Nurn quickly concluded that something was amiss, “I take it she is indisposed at the moment?”

“I am afraid that she is deceased.”

The blonde man frowned, “This is most unfortunate, though I take it that you will resurrect her in the near future?”

This time, Joachim’s expression betrayed nothing, “I’m afraid not.  Her crimes were grave and I will not be party to subjecting Toril to her madness once again.”

Nurn let out a long sigh, “I see there is much that we need to discuss.  May I have a moment of your time, High Inquisitor?”

“Of course, though it would be more comfortable in my personal quarters,” Joachim gestured towards the Temple and began ascending the stairs.  Nurn did not follow.

“Forgive me Inquisitor, but I am uncomfortable in such . . . holy places.  Perhaps we could continue this conversation outside?”

Joachim immediately became suspicious, but dismissed it.  Who would be foolish enough to attack him in plain view of dozens of powerful clerics?  “As you wish.”

-------------------------------------------------------------

“The being which slew Entropy is known as the Cathezar.  She is a tremendously powerful assassin, known and feared throughout the Abyss.  The Cathezar is a servant of Aameul, an abyssal lord.  Why do you suppose he would send one of his most valued retainers to attack you?”

Joachim snorted derisively, “Over the course of the last few years we have made our share of enemies.  Where to begin?  We slew Lolth’s daughter Laveth in the Demonweb Pits.  We killed Irae T’ssaren, the Chosen of Kiaransalee.  The list is endless!”

“What do you know of the great druid Dydd?”

Joachim paused for a moment to consider his words, “That name is familiar to me.  She was the slayer of the Great Wyrm Nalavara, correct?  Though Nalavara has long since been banished from the Prime, her heart was apparently a source of power for her mortal agents.  We slew the vampire wizard Gulthias, who was trying to create a cult in the Wyrm’s name.”

“Intriguing.  Would it surprise you to know that Entropy is a direct descendent of Dydd?”

The shocked expression on Joachim’s face was priceless.

“What!!  How can such a foul, untrustworthy woman be related to so noble a hero?  You must be mistaken!”

Nurn shook his head, “I’m afraid not.  You see, the Cathezar believes Entropy to be the last living descendent of Dydd.  For some reason, the Cathezar is trying to appropriate your sorcerer friend for her master Aameul.  Though I know not exactly the reason why, I have heard that it is to ‘tame the wyrm.’  Perhaps the beast the Cathezar referred to was this Nalavara.”

Joachim’s eyes narrowed with suspicion, “Who are you Nurn?  Why do you tell me this?”

“Yes, I must earn your trust.  My liege is known as Hethradiah and he is opposed to Aameul in this matter.  More I cannot say, for I have vowed never to reveal my master’s true identity.”

“You come out of nowhere and weave this fantastical story and expect me to believe you?”

“If you doubt my word, you may commune with your deity.  He will assuredly verify the veracity of the words I have spoken,” a smile crossed Nurn’s face as he continued, “You may also wish to inquire about ‘The Bastion of Unborn Souls.’ I have heard the Cathezar mention this term, though I know not what it means.”

“You have given me much to think about Nurn, shall we meet again tonight?  Though you have told me much, there is much more information I require.”

“So be it.”

-------------------------------------------------------------

Before consulting his companions. Joachim returned to his quarters in order to commune with Tyr.  As Nurn had predicted, the god of justice verified all of the blonde man’s claims.  Disquietingly, questions about the Bastion of Unborn Souls, Aameul, or Hethradiah were met with complete silence.  Joachim found this most disconcerting, as Tyr had never before failed to answer a question.  However, Tyr felt that Nurn could be trusted, insofar as this affair was concerned.

-------------------------------------------------------------

“What the hell!  Are you actually suggesting that we resurrect Entropy anyway,” the Githzerai regarded Joachim with an expression of incredulity.

“Yes, I’m afraid that Nurn’s statements are correct.  If we do not return Entropy to life then, sooner or later, she will be collected by agents of Aameul.  Though I have never heard of this creature, he must be powerful indeed if Tyr cannot provide me with information about it.”

“So are we to protect Entropy then,” Noir queried, “or do we imprison her?”

“That remains to be seen.  Entropy is very well-versed in extraplanar lore, perhaps she will be able to make sense of this dilemma better than we.”

-------------------------------------------------------------

That night, the trio of adventurers left the temple and saw Nurn waiting for them.

“So what have you decided?”

“Your words are true, Nurn.  We will bring back Entropy.  But we do it only to prevent her from falling into Aameul’s clutches, not out of sympathy.  But we cannot do it here.  I refuse to resurrect that . . . woman in so sacred a place.  Let us move outside of Homlet.”

As they exited the town walls and moved deep into the forest, Hor’ahun warily regarded their new companion.  Though he had never seen him before, the Githzerai found something very odd and very disturbing about Nurn but he could not put his finger on it.

“What makes you think resurrecting Entropy is a good idea?  She has betrayed us thoroughly, why wouldn’t she simply throw in her lot with Aameul?”

Nurn’s normally passive countenance briefly turned to irritation at the Githzerai’s question.  “Yes, that is the way of the Githzerai is it not?  Philosophy in the face of crisis.  Speculation in the wake of disaster.  Your kind sit in your monasteries looking for a truth that will never be found.  Suffice it to say that the gravity of this situation requires immediate action and not worthless conjecture.”

Taken aback by Nurn’s belligerent response, Hor’ahun said nothing.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Nurn, Hor’ahun, and Noir stood in a semi-circle as Joachim began casting the spell to bring Entropy back.  This was one of Tyr’s greatest gifts – it restored life to a being even without a body.  Normally reserved for heroes of the faith, Joachim regretted using it under such circumstances.

A brilliant golden tower of light appeared from the sky as Entropy’s body reformed before their eyes.  

Blinking, the Alienist stood once again, totally naked but unabashedly looking at her companions.  She smiled as her eyes locked with each of them.  When she reached Nurn, she grunted, “What, is this guy my replacement?”


----------



## gfunk

Session 31  
Reunited and it feels so good 

As Entropy donned her gear, Joachim related Nurn’s tale and the scant information that he had divined from Tyr.

“The Cathezar, eh?  I guess I should be flattered that I am worthy of an assassin of her caliber,” Entropy concluded.

“What do you mean?”

“The Cathezar is one of the few beings that is universally feared in the Lower Planes.  She is actually part demon and devil, combining the most favorable traits of both races.  Her skill is so renowned, in fact, that she actually has her own cult following.  The real question is, why me?  Clearly, Lolth sent the drow and demonic pair to do me in, someone else must have sent the Cathezar.”

“I believe I can answer that question,” Nurn stepped forward.  “My name is Nurn and I have provided your companions with much of the information that they have given you.  The Cathezar hunts you because you are a descendent of Dydd, the great druid.  Though I did not know it, the Inquisitor informed me that she single-handedly slew the great wyrm Nalavara.  The Cathezar’s master, the abyssal lord Aameul, wants to appropriate you so that he may tame the wyrm.”

“Aameul?  Is this an abyssal lord of any worth?  I would guess so, for employing the Cathezar cannot be cheap.  But I have never heard of this particular noble,” the Alienist replied.

“The Abyss is infinite, Entropy.  It contains more than you can possibly now.  Suffice it to say, Aameul is indeed powerful.”

Entropy shrugged, “So what’s the big deal here?  The Cathezar caught me unaware and scored a few lucky hits.  If all of us joined forces I am confident we could take her down in short order . . .” Entropy paused, seeing the expression of irritation of Joachim’s face.

“What?”

“We know Entropy, all of us know everything.”

“What in the world are you babbling about?”

“We know about the portal to the Far Realms!!!  AND the Undying Temple!  AND Kiaransalee!!  You’ve stabbed us in the back you bitch!!!  The only reason I brought you back was because we couldn’t afford to let you fall into Aameul’s hands,” screamed Joachim.

For the first time in memory, Entropy was struck speechless.

The priest of Tyr continued, “Do not bear any illusions that we are still comrades, Alienist!  What we may do together in the next few days is simply a product of necessity.  Afterwards, you WILL pay for your crimes!”

Entropy looked to both Noir and Hor’ahun whose expressions revealed that they shared Joachim’s sentiments.  It was now her turn to turn red with anger, “WHAT!!!  Who told you this!”

“Suffice it to say that someone in your organization has a shred of decency left.”

In a rage, Entropy produced a dagger from the folds of her robes and pointed the tip at her throat, “Fool!  You need me alive more than I need you.  Were I to die, the Revenancer would simply make me that much more powerful as one of her undead champions.  If you do not tell me the name of the traitor, then I will pay a personal visit to this Aameul!”

“STOP!”

All eyes fell on Nurn, who held up his hand, “This pointless bickering will get us nowhere!  Inquisitor, of all people I thought that at least you could put aside your petty hatred for the good of Faerun.  If we fail here, and Aameul has his way, the power structure in the Abyss will drastically shift.  Soon afterwards, you can be assured that drow will be the least of your problems.  And you Entropy, you are the biggest fool of all!  Do you honestly think that you, a mere mortal, could bargain from a superior position with a demon lord!  Aameul needs you for only one task – afterwards he would revel in your eternal torment!”

For a few seconds, an uncomfortable silence lingered as the truth of Nurn’s words sunk in.

Joachim spoke first, “Yes, our feud must be set aside . . . for now.  We must return to the Temple of the Triad quickly, lest the Cathezar catch us in a compromising position.”

Entropy lowered her dagger, “I know of a far more secure location.”

-------------------------------------------------------------

“Here you can see the evidence.  I told all of you that my companions did not need to be turned into Revenants.  They would gladly join us willingly!”

Though Hor’ahun and Nurn looked uncomfortable, Noir and Joachim looked ready to vomit in disgust at the scene before them.  

“A demon lord named Aameul has seen it fit to assassinate me.  Naturally, he sent his best to do the job.  Though the Cathezar failed in her first attempt, there will be others.  For this reason all of you need to be extra vigilant.  My companions and I will track, slay and animate this assassin, but we require your protection in the interim.”

After the congregated group of assorted undead, drow, driders, and sundry abominations had dispersed, the Alienist once again regarded her companions.

Entropy had suggested that “her” Undying Temple was the safest place to hide.  Not only was it crawling with the most powerful of her minions, but the Temple itself was a sentient structure which could easily identify potential intruders.  Though the Paladin and Inquisitor had vehemently objected, practicality eventually won the day.  As distasteful as it would be, even they had to concede that the Cathezar would have to be suicidal to attack them in such a place.

But now, after Entropy addressed her minions in front of them, they were having second thoughts.

“I am quite tired.  Before we continue, perhaps a good night’s rest is in order.  Joachim, I have made special preparations for you.  You may sleep in Irae’s personal chambers . . . I’ll even get her iron golem to guard you in case you have any nightmares.”

Fuming, the Inquisitor marched out of the Temple with Noir, “Thanks for your hospitality, wench.  But we would prefer to camp outside for tonight.”

-------------------------------------------------------------

The next day, Noir and Hor’ahun did their best to describe the Cathezar, though their intelligence was limited since they did not actually engage the assassin in combat.  With her knowledge of demons and devils, Entropy did her best to fill in the details.

Noir suggested a bold strategy, “It seems plain to me that this Cathezar can strike us whenever and wherever she pleases.  She could come at a particularly inopportune time, like after a major battle when we are weak and depleted.  The only reasonable course of action seems to track her down first and seize the advantage!”

Hor’ahun nodded his consent, “Between Joachim, Entropy and myself we could certainly load up on every conceivable magical and psionic enhancement.  We would be fighting at our peak – if this is not enough, then I really don’t see how we stand a chance if the Cathezar ambushes us on her own terms.”

After a lengthy debate regarding the tactical specifics, it was decided that Entropy first scry on the Cathezar to see if the assassin could be remotely located.  Following this, she, Hor’ahun and Joachim would cast as many defensive spells on the party that they could.  Then, Entropy would open a gate to the Astral Plane and, from there, open a second gate to the Cathezar’s current location.

All agreed to the plan, including Nurn, and Entropy commenced with her scrying.  To the sorcerer’s surprise, she was able to pinpoint the assassin on her first attempt.  The Cathezar seemed to be reading a scroll of some sort but, due to the demon’s immense size, it was difficult to make out much detail of her surroundings.

“I have a fix on her, let’s begin – quickly!”

-------------------------------------------------------------

Unfortunately, what Entropy failed to appreciate was what happened after her scrying sensor disappeared.  The Cathezar, ever vigilant, had noticed the attempted divination and began to prepare accordingly.  Not only was her lair warded against attempted incursions from the outside, but it was also a veritable death trap for those who managed to enter.

In preparation, the assassin began casting a series of powerful abjurations on herself.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Positively glowing with magic, the party quickly stepped through Entropy’s gate and into the Astral Plane.  As she opened the second one, directly into the Cathezar’s abode, all could see the assassin’s snake like trunk writhing in anticipation.

Fearlessly, Joachim ran through followed immediately by Hor’ahun, Noir, Nurn, and Entropy.

As the Inquisitor emerged first, he could see that the Cathezar was ready for them.  In her six arms she held a massive length of spiked chain.  Joachim knew he had to seize the initiative quickly.

Waiting a few moments for his companions to join him, Joachim held his charge.  The wait stretched to 2 seconds, 3, 4, 5.  After nearly 10 seconds of inaction, the cleric found that he was here by himself – his companions were nowhere to be found!

Joachim turned his gaze on the Cathezar but heard the rattle of chains all around him.  The assassin laughed, “Perhaps your friends got lost on the way.”

Before he could charge, dozens of chains hanging from the walls simultaneously animated through the Cathezar’s magic and all headed directly for the Inquisitor.


----------



## gfunk

Session 32  
Paths divided 

As was discussed before in the battle plan, each party member was absolutely loaded with defensive spells.  Joachim was no exception, not only did his powerful cloak displace him from his true location but he also was the recipient of abjurations from both Entropy and Hor’ahun.

The Cathezar hardly seemed to notice.

The approximately two dozen spiked chains on the wall slammed into the Inquisitor with uncanny accuracy.  After a few seconds,  the chains quickly retracted revealing a bloodied and battered Joachim clinging to life.

The demon sneered at him, “I’m terribly sorry human, but you are an uninvited guest.  Kindly move out of the way, so that my other guests may arrive.”  With a blindingly fast flick of her thickly muscled tail, the Cathezar seized the cleric and began squeezing with all her might.

His rib cage nearly collapsing under the pressure, Joachim knew that there was no hope for him to continue this battle.  In a matter of seconds, this demon would send him to the bosom of Tyr.  Though in incredible pain, he managed to concentrate long enough to complete a Word of Recall spell.  In a flash, Joachim  returned to the Temple of the Triad in the Homlet – alive, but with a new appreciation for this assassin’s power.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Entropy, Hor’ahun, Noir and Nurn found themselves in a smallish stone chamber, which bore no resemblance whatsoever to what they had seen in the Gate.

“What the hell is this?”

Nurn nodded in appreciation, “A redirection spell of some sort.  I should’ve expected as much from the Cathezar.  She did not reach her vaunted position as Amaeul’s right hand by carelessness.”

As if on cue, the trap was sprung.  The entire area was suffused with a powerful abjuration that dispelled many powerful defensive enhancements on the heroes.  Immediately afterward, the room was filled with a blast of bone-numbing cold that damaged everyone.

In the from of a specter, Entropy noticed Joachim’s disappearance.  “It seems that our beloved Inquisitor is nowhere to be seen.  Which means that he probably made it to the Cathezar . . . by himself.  Well, if he could do it, it is certainly worth trying again!”

As before, Entropy tried to open a Gate directly to the Cathezar.

Not wanting to make the same mistake twice, Hor’ahun nocked several arrows and fired through the Gate at the serpentine demon.  Though his shots were true, the Cathezar’s body was constantly in flux shifting between the Prime and Ethereal planes, the arrows caught his foe while she was in the Ethereal plane and bounced harmlessly off the wall.

Made of bolder stuff, Nurn and Noir charged through and stood before their foe.

“Welcome to my abode!”

The chains adorning the wall animated once again as they streaked towards the pair.  Since the Cathezar had to divide her attacks, the blows were not quite as devastating.  Noir clenched her teeth in pain as the chains smashed against her, but was surprised to note that her colleague did not seem to be very bothered.  In fact, many of the chains either harmlessly bounced off Nurn or simply left light wounds.  Who was this Nurn anyway?

Before Noir could contemplate the question further, the Cathezar released a burst of unholy energy dazing both warriors.

Seeing that Hor’ahun did not go through the portal, Entropy went through it herself – effectively sealing it.  Seeing that both of her companions had been temporarily incapacitated by the Cathezar, she decided to summon help.  Gesturing quickly, a radiant golden Gate opened behind the Cathezar.

Through the portal stepped a luminous humanoid figure with lithe but powerful muscles and gleaming white wings, holding a very large greatsword.  It was a Solar, the most powerful celestial of the Upper Planes.  

Of course, it was an incredible understatement to say that the magnificent Solar did not appreciate being called to do an evil sorcerer’s bidding, but as powerful as he was, he had little choice in the matter.  With expert skill and precision, the celestial rained blow after blow upon the Cathezar aiming for her neck so that his decapitating vorpal sword could do its work.

As with Hor’ahun’s arrow, the first blow went harmlessly through the Cathezar.  Recognizing the power of her new enemy the assassin immediately went on the defensive but suffered a large gash to her shoulder nonetheless.

Sandwiched between Entropy and the Solar, the Cathezar knew that this situation did not favor her.  Concentrating, to avoid a potentially beheading strike, she teleported out of the room.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Appearing in his quarters in the Temple of the Triad, Joachim’s wounds quickly created a red puddle on the floor.  Ignoring his injuries for now, the cleric knew that he had to extricate his friends from the Cathezar’s lair.  He had no idea where they were, but it was likely no better than the plight he had been placed in.

Rifling through his pouches, he produced a small bracelet with several beads, each of which was keyed to one of his companions.  When broken, a bead immediately teleported the designated individual to the summoner’s location.  Joachim knew that his friends could resist if they wanted to – likely only if they had the upper hand against the Cathezar – but otherwise they would immediately appear.

Removing the beads designated for Hor’ahun and Noir, the Inquisitor shattered them both.

Noir, who was currently dazed and facing the most powerful demon she had ever known hardly needed convincing to leave – she teleported back to the Temple of the Triad.

Hor’ahun, alone in a stone room in the middle of nowhere similarly had no compelling reason to stay and returned as well.

-------------------------------------------------------------

The Solar stared at Entropy with a gaze of pure hatred, “You will pay for summoning me mortal!  Even the greatest of Heaven’s champions may not call on me when they are in peril.  Yet you have the gall to compel me to fight your battles?  Your arrogance will not go unpunished!!”

“Wish her back.”

“What!?”

“You heard me Solar, wish the Cathezar back!”

Seeing that he would have to back up his words with actions later, the Solar complied.  Attuning himself to the Weave, he tried to grasp the form of the Cathezar and wrench her back to his location.  Though the Solar’s spell was mighty, the demon’s resistance to magic was mightier still and nothing happened.

“It cannot be done.”

“Unfortunate.  Then your service to me is concluded.”

The celestial’s eyes narrowed, his visage becoming one of pure anger.  The sight would send most mortals running for their lives.  “Remember my words sorcerer.  You will pay.”

“Right, right, whatever.  Piss off angel-boy, I’m the descendant of Dydd.”

After the Solar’s departure, Nurn threw in his two cents, “It seems that your valiant comrades have chosen to retreat.  There was a very small window of opportunity where we could have defeated the Cathezar but it has passed.  I suggest you get us both out here before she returns.”

“I can’t.”

“WHAT!?”

“Opening Gates isn’t like casting Magic Missiles Nurn.  I can only do it so many times each day.”

“Well, in that case, we had best find the exit quickly.”

Nurn quickly moved around the room looking for doors, when Entropy’s words stopped him, “Look at this place.  It is a veritable treasure trove of information.  All those scrolls and that desk.  Who knows what secrets the Cathezar may have.  Nurn, though I can’t open a Gate I have a more . . . random method of getting us and all of these goodies out of here.”

“What would that be?”

“Don’t resist,” with that Entropy opened a tear in reality in the middle of the Cathezar’s abode.  The resultant vacuum pulled the entire contents of the room into the hole, followed by Entropy and Nurn.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Seeing that his friends were back safely, Joachim broke his final bead which was designated for Entropy – but the Alienist did not appear.

Confused, Joachim wondered what was going on.  Whenever he had used this item, no one had ever failed to appear.  This meant Entropy was either dead or had decided not to come back. 

The cleric cast a spell to heal all of his comrades and quickly turned to talk to them, “My friends, Entropy is either dead or beyond our reach.  This is the perfect opportunity for us to destroy the Undying Temple!  All of us already have our most powerful spells up – and Entropy’s as well!!  Without their mistress those undead fools cannot possibly stand up to us.  Let us do as High Justice Darius advised – Noir you try to channel enough positive energy to destroy the Orb and Hor’ahun and I will cover you.  When we are done, Hor’ahun can plane shift us all out.  What do you say?”

The Githzerai needed no convincing, “I’m in.  I owe those undead bastards some serous payback!”

“Are you sure this is a good idea Joachim?  I mean Entropy may still be fighting the Cathezar.  Shouldn’t we try to help her,” only Noir had reservations.

“Don’t worry about it.  Even if Entropy dies, I can bring her back without her body.  If we can destroy the Undying Temple, she will no longer have an advantage over us.  We will truly be equal partners, united in goal.  Besides, if we don’t take it out then the armies of the Dales could be slaughtered by the Great Revenance.”

“Yes, I suppose you’re right.  Onward then, for the Red Knight!!”

-------------------------------------------------------------

In a hurry to return to the Undying Temple, Joachim did not reach an alternative conclusion as to why Entropy did not respond to his summons.

She was no longer on the Prime Material Plane . . .


----------



## gfunk

Return to the Undying Temple and Disco Nirvana[Part 1]

Unlike their previous foray into the Undying Temple, the heroes took extraordinary precautions. Knowing that they would face a battery of powerful necromantic magic from the Temple itself as well as its undead denizens, Joachim warded his companions appropriately.

“Remember that our goal is to destroy the tower itself. Noir, my task as well as Hora’hun’s is simply to buy you enough time to destroy the Negative Energy Orb that forms the heart of the temple. Do not become distracted by anything else.”

Hor’ahun and Noir nodded their consent as Joachim chanted and brought into being his most powerful spell. By the direct intervention of the god of justice, the trio was transported into the heart of the Undying Temple.

Standing on one of the many platforms overlooking the central orb of the Temple, the party did not immediately notice any of the structure’s myriad inhabitants. The Temple, a sentient construct and unware of their hostile intent, contacted them telepathically, “So you return. Where is the mistress?”

Taking the structure by surprise, the party sprung into action. Noir pulled forth her holy symbol and, invoking the Red Knight, began channeling positive energy into the orb. Hor’ahun nocked an arrow as he waited for reinforcements and Joachim summoned three viscious celestial dire bears to take care of melee combatants.

With the element of surprise, things were looking up for the champions of good.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Nurn hit the cold, metallic ground first, sliding dozens of feet on the smooth surface before coming to a stop. Only his phenomenal dexterity saved him from being crushed by the various bookshelves and massive wooden desk that followed him through the rift immediately afterwards.

Coming through the portal in the form of a spectre, Entropy was unaffected by the powerful vacuum. As she did so, she created a large, hemispherical force wall to prevent the Cathezar’s valuable possessions from being scattered even further. 

Nurn stood and examined his surroundings. The ground was extremely smooth and seemed to be constructed of bronze. In the distance, he saw various cogs spinning in space – some connected to other gears and some rotating independently. On some of thse massive platforms Nurn saw huge mountains of earth which supported numerous buildings of strikingly alien design.

“Where are we?”

Entropy took a brief glance around as well, “Welcome to Mechanus, Nurn. The Clockwork Nirvana. Considering all the places that we could have winded up, we are fortunate indeed to have been sent to such a benign plane. Now we can sort through the Cathezar’s belongings at our leisure.”

The blonde man gave the spectre and incredulous look, “You’re joking, right? That bitch will not likely let us sort through her things for long before she comes to reclaim them, along with our hides!”

As her formed shifted to that of a Pit Fiend complete with its amazing regenerative properties, Entropy frowned, “Yes I suppose you’re right. Well, let us prepare for her coming shall we?”

Nurn unsheathed his sword while Entropy cast a spell which caused her hand to glow menacingly, “Yes, I think we can give the Cathezar the time of her life.”

-------------------------------------------------------------

An immediate and loud telepathic alarm triggered throughout the entire Undying Temple as the structure realized what the intruders were attempting to do. Before forces could come to aid it however, the Temple decided to take proactive measures to ensure its survival. Reaching out to the Revenancer’s lair in the Abyss, the Temple summoned a massive demon. Known simply as a Ghour, it was gifted with a vast array of magical abilities.

Fully cognizant of the threat that the positive-energy channeling paladin posed, the Temple commanded the Ghour to take care of her. Without hesitation, the demon opened up an extra-dimensional maze around Noir into which the paladin abruptly disappeared.

Responding too late, Joachim and his dire bears closed quickly on the demon, tearing it to ribbons before it could inflict further harm. However, this victory was a pyrrhic one – without the paladin, Hor’ahun and Joahcim would have to hold off the defenders for much longer.

As this realization set in, sounds of movement were heard as the Temple’s protectors moved in to dispatch the invaders.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Seconds after Nurn and Entropy left her chambers, the Cathezar teleported back in. She looked about the remains of her quarters in rage and frustration. Though much of her belongings were of little material worth, she knew that she could not let her research regarding her master Aameul nor her personal journal fall into the descendant of Dydd’s hands. Though she could have easily resisted the pull of the raging maelstrom, she voluntarily entered it.

Appearing in Mechanus, the Cathezar was taken aback as Nurn and what was apparently a Pit Fiend seemed to be awaiting her arrival. The Pit Fiend, its hand aglow with some arcane spell, touched the assassin and the magic discharged. At that moment, the Cathezar realized that her ability to flux randomly from the Prime to the Ethereal (and thus avoid physical attacks) had been eliminated the second she entered one of the Outer Planes of the Great Wheel.

At first, Entropy's spell seemed to have no effect but the assassin suddenly felt the strangest compulsion. Her battle frenzy subsided as she felt an overwhelming urge to dance and gyrate. Inexplicably she raised her hands in the air and began to seductively writhe her snake-like body. While Nurn looked on in disbelief, Entropy mocked the dancing Cathezar, “Dance, my angel of darkness! DANCE FOR ME!!”

Knowing full well that the assassin could not dodge, Entropy summoned forth a cone of sonic energy – directing it fully into the Cathezar’s face. The demon screamed in pain as the cacophonic blast hit her full force. 

“Don’t just stand there gawking Nurn! Gut her!!!”

Snapped out of his stupor, Nurn lowered his sword and concentrated. To Entropy’s surprise, the unmistakable aura of arcane magic appeared around Nurn as he projected a powerful necromantic death spell.

However, the idea that this battle could be quickly ended were quickly dispelled when Nurn’s spell utterly failed to affect the still-dancing Cathezar.

-------------------------------------------------------------

The first thing Joachim and Hor’ahun noticed were the loss of all their magical and psionic auras and the abrupt disappearance of the Inquisitor’s summoned celestial dire bears. The source of this disruption silently moved through the floor as it directed its anti-magic eye on the pair. This creature, called Doomsphere, was actually the ghost of a beholder. The heroes had not faced this beast in their first foray into Irae T’ssaren’s stronghold, but Entropy’s subsequent consolidation orders had brought it to the forefront of this battle. Both the Inquisitor and Psychic Warrior rapidly moved out of the area as Hor’ahun was hit with a withering ray of necromantic energy.

Hoping that his luck would hold, Joachim brought a powerful column of divine fire on top of the beholder and was relieved to see it dissipate. As this occurred, and the dire bears re-appeared, the pair heard the casting of divine spells in the stairs above them. Though they could not see them yet, Flenser the draegeloth-priestess of Kiaransalee and Dorina T'ssaren were in the process of augmenting their already impressive battle prowess before engaging their foes.

Below them, they also heard foes rapidly moving up the stairs to approach them. Among this lot included, Jhorganni a drider vampire priestess of Kiaransalee with her pet Grey Render. Beside her was Zedarr T’ssaren, the blackguard son of Irae along with his companion – a huge displacer beast. Providing magical support for the group was Umaerh, the drow sorcerer-lich.

Joachim and Hor’ahun moved up the stairs to take on Flenser while Joachim sent his dire bears below to take care of the opposition.

-------------------------------------------------------------

"You idiot! I don’t need you to use your pathetic spells! Slice her to ribbons, damn you!”

Lifting his short sword, Nurn tried to stab the Cathezar but she was still able to defend herself admirably despite her dance. Similarly, Entropy found that her foe’s resistance to magic was still very active as only half of her damaging spells were getting through.

Nevertheless, between Nurn’s sword and Entropy’s spells the Cathezar was rapidly approaching death. Finally, with a tremendous expenditure of willpower, the demon managed to break free of Entropy’s enchantment. Knowing that she would die quickly, the assassin immediately teleported away.

“DAMN IT!! If you hadn’t wasted time with that Finger of Death, the Cathezar would be lying in a pool of her own blood right now!”

Nurn was righteously indignant, “Well maybe if you had told me what you were doing, I wouldn’t have to improvise. It was YOUR lack of foresight that allowed her to escape!”

Still fuming, Entropy looked off into the distance. The spell the Cathezar had used would allow the demon to move anywhere on Mechanus. However, the Alienist was confident that the assassin was not familiar with the plane which meant she couldn’t be too far away. Moving as quickly as she could, Entropy produced a crystal ball and scryed on the Cathezar. Trying to heal the damage done to her, the demon seemed to be drinking healing potion after healing potion.

“We have to hurry, before she is back at full fighting capacity!”

As Entropy prepared for battle once again, she realized that she had no direct way of following the Cathezar! As her thoughts raced, she gazed once again at the wondrous Formian Hive Cluster in the distance. Struck instantly with an idea, the Alienist summoned a Formian Myrmarch to her location – a noble in the armed forces of the ant-like race, the Myrmarch was sure to be familiar with this area of Mechanus. Furthermore, and most useful, it could teleport at will.

After a quick description of the Cathezar’s location, the Myrmarch, Nurn, and Entropy disappeared and stood once again before the demonic assasin


----------



## gfunk

Session 34
Return to the Undying Temple and Disco Nirvana  [Part 2] 

Joachim, moving quickly on his flying carpet, ascended the stairwell to meet his foes.  Waiting for him stood two priestesses of Kiaransalee.  Dorina T’ssaren, her vampiric fangs clearly evident, was dressed in ornate robes befitting her esteemed position in the hierarchy of the Revenancer – she embodied the undeath aspect of her patron’s portfolio.  Next to her was an unholy union of drow and demon, eight feet tall and hundreds of pounds of muscle; Flenser was a living personification of the vengeance of the White Banshee.  Striding calmly between them was Maas, a vampiric monk-assassin whom the party had defeated in their first foray through the Temple.

Dorina spoke first, scorning the Inquisitor as he approached, “Enjoy your final living moments human, for the Revenancer will own your soul in death!  The Mistress was foolish to spare your life out of hollow sentiment!  Understand that I will not be as magnanimous.”

Without responding, Joachim fired a beam of light that was so brilliant that it was comparable to the blazing sun on a cloudless day.  Sending it into all three of his foes, two of which he knew to be undead, he was somewhat surprised at the result.  Executing a perfectly timed back flip and attaching himself to the ceiling with his vampiric powers, Maas cleanly avoided the spell's deadly effect.  Conversely, both Dorina and Flenser stood perfectly still, accepting the fury of the Sunbeam.  Kiaransalee must have been smiling upon them that day, for it went harmlessly through both priestesses.

Hor’ahun followed quickly behind and triggered a powerful psionic surge that could incapacitate even the most powerful of beings.  Unfortunately, both Dorina and Maas were walking undead whose organic brains had longed ceased functioning.  Flenser, who had born witness to the depravities of both drow and demons, similarly shrugged off the effects of the blast.

Laughing all the while, a ceiling-bound Maas cast a spell that plunged the entire area into a dense fog obscuring everyone’s sight. 

-------------------------------------------------------------

“Come now, you didn’t think you could escape that easily did you?”

Her hand pulsing yet again with a powerful enchantment, Entropy moved towards the Cathezar – eager to send the assassin dancing to her doom once more.  However, this time the demon was prepared and able to leap back to avoid being ensorcelled.  

The Cathezar needed to buy herself some more time, as she had not yet healed fully from the beating she had taken mere seconds before.  Of course, if she simply teleported out as last time, this annoying pair would simply follow . . . obviously, a diversion of some sort was required.

Opening a channel to the Abyss, she brought forth a Balor and addressed it quickly, “Kill the descendant of Dydd and return the corpse to me!”  With that the Cathezar left, leaving the powerful creature to its own devices.

The Balor could see that both his foes were covered with powerful magical auras and tried to bring them down.  As the demon completed his spell, Entropy returned to her human form while Nurn lost his invisibility.

Nearly tearing her hair out in frustration, Entropy was positively seething with rage.  “She escaped AGAIN!!!!  And she thinks we are worth a single, measly Balor!  Oh, by the White Banshee, this is too much!”

Deciding not to waste her spell, the Alienist moved forward and clasped her glowing hand on the Balor’s shoulder.  In seconds, the demon – among the mightiest of his kind in the Abyss – was dancing the Irish jig.  Seeing the perfect opportunity, Nurn executed a flawless tumble and flanked the Balor.  Choosing his targets with care, he plunged his short sword repeatedly into the demon’s vital organs.  In a pool of blood and gore, the Balor collapsed and disappeared as its broken body returned to the Brine Flats, the home of Demogorgon. 

-------------------------------------------------------------

Joachim’s dire bears were having more luck than their master.  Though the celestial creatures faced powerful foes in the Gray Render and the abnormally large displacer beast pet of Zedarr T’ssaren, they were holding their own.  However, magical support from Umaerh was quickly turning the tables as he began rendering his allies invisible and accelerating their speed.  As it stood, one bear was locked in a death grip with Zedarr’s displacer beast Ripper – with both foes tearing into each other with feral rage.

Momentarily blinded, Joachim immediately evaporated Maas’ Fog Cloud using a Flame Strike spell – centered directly on his foes.  As before, Maas’ dodging was truly a marvel to behold as he emerged completely unscathed.  Dorina, fully aware of Joachim’s propensity towards this spell had taken steps to render herself completely immune to it.  Flenser, on the other hand, was only singed as she shrugged off the power of the spell with her monstrous resistance to elemental magic.  Seemingly unconcerned with the volley of offensive spells being used against them, the priestesses calmly continued casting defensive spells.

Hor’ahun, seeing that Joachim’s dire bears were not holding back the opposition, switched directions as he sent multiple arrows into Zedarr T’ssaren who was ascending and attempting to flank the intruders.  Already injured by his celestial foes, Zedarr fell.

Suddenly, Noir appeared from her extradimensional prison, finally making her way out of the maze.  Seeing the chaos of combat around her, the paladin kept a cool head and stayed true to her assignment.  Once again, she directed the positive energy of her faith into the Temple's central orb.  This time, the results were far more dramatic as the entire structure shuddered.

The Undying Temple’s telepathic screams became desperate, “QUICKLY!!!  DISPATCH THE PALADIN OR I WILL BE NO MORE!”

Immediately, the Temple opened a hole in the floor below Noir and Hor’ahun – thus revealing both of them to the group of foes on the lower floor.  While the Paladin managed to jump away and did not fall, the Githzerai fell straight down – into the claws of the waiting Grey Render.

As Noir regained her balance, she was hit with a powerful bolt of electrical energy.  Looking down she saw that Umaerh the drow-lich, now given a clear line of sight, could launch evocation spells at her with impunity.  Before Noir could respond, the Temple immediately sealed the hole, trapping Hor’ahun below. 

-------------------------------------------------------------

“Entropy!  Calm down!  The Cathezar is a canny adversary and I dare say we have hurt her more than any foe she has ever encountered.  Luckily we managed to drive her off.  Look on the bright side, at least we still have her belongings!”

Nurn’s comments, though accurate, brought the Alienist scant gratification.  After dispatching the Cathezar’s Balor servant, the pair had returned to where they had left the assassin’s myriad bookshelves and journal.

“Damn it Nurn, we were so close!  If those cowards Noir, Joachim, and Hor’ahun hadn’t run at the first sign of danger, we could have won.  We could have!!!”

Picking through the scattered remains of the Cathezar’s chamber, Nurn only nodded.  While Entropy sorted through the ruined bookshelves, Nurn pried open the demon’s sizable desk.  Inside he found a leather-bound book.  As he moved to pick it up, he heard a slight popping noise – Nurn looked up to see the Cathezar facing him once again!

“THAT BELONGS TO ME YOU DIRTY THIEF!!”

With a gesture, the Cathezar sent a fireball into the middle of the area.  Though Nurn easily dodged it and Entropy took no damage due to her abjuration spells, the assassin did not have the pair in mind as targets.  In a flash, the entire contents of the Cathezar’s chamber ignited and was burned to ash.

This time, Entropy knew it was her last chance.  Projecting a quasi-real image of herself next to the Cathezar, she cast her final dancing spell through it.  As the Alienist’s hand fell upon the demon’s body the magic discharged but nothing happened.  It seemed that this time, the assassin’s resistance to magic had held.

“DAMN IT!!” 

-------------------------------------------------------------

Miraculously, Hor’ahun managed to avoid the claws of the giant Gray Render long enough to activate his magical cloak which immediately sent him to the Ethereal Plane.  Now insubstantial, the Psychic Warrior moved upwards, through the ceiling to re-join Noir who was about to channel more positive energy into to Orb.  As the Githzerai left, he did not notice Jhorganni the drider vampire enter the Ethereal Plane right after him.

Trying to buy Noir more time, Joachim moved into melee with Flenser and Dorina, landing several punishing hits on the Draegeloth.  Both Dorina and Flenser responded with necromantic death spells but as the Inquisitor had taken precautions to ward himself against such magic, they had no effect.  Maas however, leaped over Joachim’s head and he tumbled down the stairs as he quickly approached the Paladin.  

The monk-assassin bore no illusion that he could go head to head against such a powerful foe, but all he had to do was prevent her from destroying the Undying Temple.  As he ran past Noir, Maas executed a spectacular flying kick that caught Noir in the small of her back.  Though the damage was minimal, Noir nearly fell forward from the impact.

Maas, keeping his momentum, moved to the other side of the room and began taunting Noir, “COWARD!  How long will you stand there trying to destroy a defenseless construct!  There are worthy, honorable foes all around you, come test your mettle you weakling!”

The taunt hit exactly the right button as Noir lowered her holy symbol and charged Maas.  Though the monk was quick, he could not possibly match the martial skill of Noir who clocked him across the head with her greatsword, sending Maas flying backwards.  Through the pain, Maas was at least consoled by the fact that he had bought the tower a few more seconds to dispatch its foes.  As if on cue, the floor opened once again as Umaerh sent another powerful bolt of lighting into Noir. 

Slowly but surely, the defenders were being worn down 

-------------------------------------------------------------

She had her final chance and she blew it.  Entropy knew beyond a doubt that the Cathezar would teleport out having utterly humiliated the Alienist.  Though Entropy had briefly held the winning hand, the Cathezar had escaped and returned long enough to destroy any information of worth.

Then she remembered the demon god Ochremeshek!  Entropy had procured a powerful item from the den of the demon lord which allowed her to warp reality itself – just once – to give her one more chance at fate.  As she caressed the grotesque shrunken demon head around her neck, she screamed out to activate it,  “Chaos and Evil for Ochremeshek!”

The very fabric of reality and time was re-spun as Entropy’s spell once again discharged on the Cathezar.  This time, however, it had the desired effect as the assassin once again began dancing.

What Nurn and Entropy lacked in tactics they made up with sheer power.  Using their most potent spells and abilities, the pair rained horrendous damage upon the already wounded Cathezar.  Finally, after breathless seconds of combat the bloodied and battered assassin fell over as she breathed her last.

Nurn was positively beaming with pride, but Entropy was more somber, “Wow, who would have thought that old Ochremeshek would pull my ass out of the fire?”

As Nurn continued to stab the Cathezar’s still twitching body, Entropy moved cautiously among the destroyed remains of the assassin’s fireball, hoping that at least one scrap of information survived. 

-------------------------------------------------------------

Though Noir was making short work of her opponent, every second she spent fighting Maas was one moment lost for her to channel positive energy to destroy the Undying Temple.  

In the Ethereal Plane, unbeknownst to all, a battle between Jhorganni and Hor’ahun was raging.  While the Githzerai tried to bring down the drider with a hail of arrows, Jhorganni tried to grapple her foe to maximize her most destructive abilities.  Once she seized Hor’ahun, the drider began tearing into him with her wickedly sharp claws.  As they fought, the situation for the heroes was rapidly deteriorating on the Prime.

Although Joachim managed to dispatch Flenser, he saw that his dire bears below had been slaughtered as the Gray Render began ascending the stairs.  In response, the Inquisitor fired a dazzling Sunbeam at the beast completely obliterating its myriad eyes and blinding it.  Joachim turned his attention towards Dorina, thankful at least that he had only one foe to dispatch before he could aid his friends.

His optimism was quickly dispelled when another drow calmly walked out from behind the vampiric priestess.  Dressed in arcane robes, this particular drow gave off an aura like no other – Joachim nearly shivered in his presence.  It was Laerekh, the Chief Necromancer of the Cult of Kiaransalee.  Expecting a barrage of spells, the Inquisitor steeled himself but was surprised as a ghostly hand appeared next to him, moved past him and appeared behind Noir, who was locked in mortal combat with Maas.  Casting a second spell through the hand, Laerekh directed it to touch Noir and she screamed in pain as the necromantic energy drained her lifeforce.

Joachim saw the plan now!!  The Undying Temple had identified the Paladin as the key player in this assault.  The tower had correctly surmised that if this threat was removed then the other foes would present little problem.  Moving quickly towards his friend, Joachim hoped to heal her before things got too out of hand.  However, he came seconds too late as Umaerh launched a final electrical strike at Noir sending the warrior’s smoking corpse crashing to the floor.

“NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!”

Seeing his victory melt away before his eyes, the Inquisitor directed his Sunbeam squarely at Maas.  The monk-assassin, so elated at seeing his diversion’s success, hardly noticed the spell and was positively disintegrated by the holy power of the magic.  Moving quickly towards Noir’s body, the cleric hoped that he could at least reclaim her corpse before retreating.

Unfortunately, Dorina T’ssaren proved the quicker as she ran past Joachim.  Seeing that she bore the Claw of the Revenancer, an artifact that could turn dead foes into undead revenants, the Inquisitor flicked his sword forward and tripped the priestess as she went tumbling to the floor.  Thinking that Dorina would stand up, thus giving him the opportunity to reach Noir’s corpse first, Joachim made a fatal miscalculation.  Her momentum kept her going as Dorina simply slid into the Paladin, animated her body and raised her as a Revenant in service to the White Banshee.

To make matters worse, Jhorganni and Hor’ahun returned from their battle in the Ethereal Plane and the Githzerai appeared on the verge of death.  Before he could be healed by Joachim, Laerekh’s Spectral Hand appeared behind the Psychic Warrior and drained the final bit of life that connected Hor’ahun to his material existence.  Wordlessly, the Githzerai’s lifeless body fell over.

Alone now and facing overwhelming odds, the Inquisitor was not yet ready to submit.  Immolating Laerekh in a column of divine fire, Joachim finished off the troublesome Necromancer once and for all.  However, his remaining foes had had enough.  Dorina, Umaerh, and the Revenant Noir entered the Negative Energy Orb while Jhorganni, picking up Hor’ahun’s corpse, quickly followed.

Sensing victory, the Undying Temple sealed off the entire room, removing all stairwells and doors.  It contacted Joachim telepathically, “There is no escape.  Bow before the White Banshee and you may yet live to see another day.”


----------



## gfunk

Session 35
Hatred, Strife, and Tyranny

Dreadmaster Amal walked towards Fzoul Chembryl’s audience hall with some trepidation.  The last few weeks had been disastrous for the Zhentarim military units that were occupying Yulash.  Thanks to the brilliant strategies employed by Marissa, an avatar of Sune and leader of the Red Plumes, the Zhents had suffered horrific losses that may have seriously compromised their position in the war-torn city.

The last person to bring Fzoul such ill tidings never lived to tell the tale.  The Chosen of Bane apparently did not appreciate it when Dreadmaster Kahlark had informed him that several of Manshoon’s stasis clones had survived following the wizard’s “assassination.”

As he approached a seated Fzoul, Amal had a difficult time, as always, reading exactly what his master was thinking.  “Salutations, Chosen.  I wish our meeting could have occurred under more favorable circumstances.”

Amal paused briefly before continuing, “I am afraid that our forces do not fare well in Yulash.  Though both Bane and Loviatar favor us, the Red Plumes have several arcane elements, including many former Cormyrian War Wizards, that we cannot hope to match.”

“I take it then that the Arcane Devotees of Bane have proven unreliable?  Most unfortunate.  With the majority of the Dale armies marching away towards Tilverton, I had hoped that we could finally take Yulash and push south into the undefended Dales.  But now you are telling me that it is impossible.”

“Your assessment, as always, is accurate Chosen.  If our troops are not reinforced within a tenday, then we will have to withdraw them.”

Absently pulling his moustache – not a good sign – Fzoul remained silent for several minutes as his minion wordlessly waited.  Finally, he spoke, “Tell me what you know of Tilverton, Amal.”

Taken aback by the unexpected question, the Dreadmaster took a few moments to collect his thoughts, “Apparently, following Lolth’s departure or demise, it has become a haven for Kiaransalee the drow goddess of vengeance and undeath.  Their leader, a hierophant of considerable power, is Irae T’ssaren.  My sources tell me that she plans some ritual that will result in a mass animation of corpses into powerful revenants.  She plans to use this force to take the Dales.”

“Very good Amal, a most impressive analysis,” Fzoul’s smile put the Dreadmaster at ease, “Could you make this Irae T’ssaren an ally?  If she is able destroy the Dale army marching towards her and pushed north, then it would force Hillsfar to counter-attack them or risk losing most of the Dales.  Of course, this would allow us to finally reclaim Yulash and perhaps march on Hillsfar itself.”

Amal bowed low, this was his chance to redeem himself in Fzoul’s eyes, “Chosen, I promise you that I will convince her.  No matter what it takes, in the name of the Dreadlord, I will bring her to our side.”

-----------------------------------------------------------

“He’s not coming through.”

“What do you mean?”

“I mean I opened the Gate but Joachim is either unwilling to come through or he’s dead.”

After spending the day in Mechanus going through the charred remnants of the Cathezar’s possessions, Nurn wanted nothing more than to get out the plane.  Being a being of chaos, the blonde man felt extremely uncomfortable in a plane that was law and order personified.

“Well just get us out of her then, I can’t stand it any more!”

Nodding, Entropy opened another Gate directly to the Undying Temple.

As the pair stepped through they were shocked to see Jhorgani the drider waiting for them and she nearly leapt upon them until she recognized her Mistress.

“A thousand pardons Mistress, but we have been on high alert since the incident.  We tried to contact you but could not make a connection,” the drider vampire explained.

“What are you talking about?”

“Your allies took advantage of your absence Mistress.  The despised cleric Joachim and his two companions tried to destroy the Undying Temple.  Thanks to your vision in preparing our defenses, however, we were able to repel them.  Though Joachim escaped, we slew the other two,” laughing she continued, “Dorina has animated the paladin and she now serves the Revenancer.”

-----------------------------------------------------------

With an unbelievably smug look on her face, Entropy remained seated with Noir looking the former paladin directly in the eye.  With every fiber of her being, the paladin turned revenant wanted to leap across the table and strangle her former ally.  However, a watchful Dorina T’ssaren stood by Noir’s side stroking her head with the Claw of the Revenancer.  An artifact empowered by Kiaransalee herself, it allowed its possessor to animate any corpse into a revenant of tremendous strength and power.  Furthermore, it gave the animator absolute control over the created revenant.

The Alienist continued her gloating, “How many times must the Revenancer crush you before you see the truth?  You cannot hope to defeat the White Banshee.”

Prevented by Dorina from killing Entropy, Noir said nothing.

“Noir, you were once my friend and trusted ally.  After we slew Irae T’ssaren together I brought your broken body back to the Temple of the Triad for resurrection.  I could have animated you, but I chose not to.  Yet here you are, an undead pawn of the Revenancer having stabbed me in the back.  Why?”

Seeing that Noir continued her silence, Entropy motioned to Dorina, “Compel her to answer Dorina!”

As Dorina sent the telepathic commands to her undead servant, Noir briefly resisted but could not hope to avoid the artifact’s power, “I . . . was convinced by Joachim to go along.  He said that the Dale armies could be defeated by your revenant army.”

“Not ‘could’ Noir, ‘will.’  You must forget this goal of yours, Cormyr is no longer the place you once called home.  Even if we are displaced, some other agents will take our place.  Lolth has forever corrupted this country, it can never be restored.  Accept the new way of things.”

Letting her comments sink in for a few seconds, Entropy continued, “I offer you an opportunity once again Noir.  Lady Kiaransalee has given you powers in undeath that you never had in life.  Become a champion of the Revenancer and you will become more powerful still!  Do not remain a pawn of the Cormyrian nobles who have abandoned you!  Re-conquer your nation!  You can lead an army – Kurgoth Hellspawn means nothing to me, you can replace him as you will.”

Noir thought about the ‘offer.’  Unfortunately, she was hardly in a position to refuse.  If she said no, Dorina would likely force her obedience with the Claw of the Revenancer.  Ultimately, what had her Paladinhood brought her?  She was now a horrible undead thing and could never return to the Dales.  While the fat nobles pontificated and debated she alone had tried to restore her magnificent nation in her own way.  Perhaps the Alienist was right, Noir could only hope to regain her homeland by conquering it herself.

“Entropy . . . I hate you and everything you stand for.  The only thing I despise more is Lady Kestrel and the other aristocrats who have abandoned the nation of Cormyr.  I join you only out of necessity, only to resurrect my nation.  I accept your offer.”

Smiling, Entropy turned to Dorina T’ssaren, “Dorina, put Noir through the ritual of temptation.”

Rising from her seat, the Alienist moved downstairs to meet Jhorgani in her chambers.  Apparently, the drider had something of an artistic sense – Hor’ahun’s flayed corpse hung in a macabre display on the ceiling.  

“Jhorgani, I need to talk to my friend, can you do it?”

Nodding, the drider gingerly ascended the wall and moved upside down on the ceiling, touching the Githzerai’s corpse.  “A channel to the warrior’s spirit has been opened, Mistress. You may converse freely.”

“Hor’ahun?  Can you hear me?”

“You back-stabbing bitch!  We should never have trusted you!”

“Hor’ahun, would you like to be resurrected?”

“Of course I would!  Then I would like to go my own way and put this whole thing behind me.”

“I’m afraid that’s not possible old friend.  I give you a choice, serve me as a willing ally in life or become my undead pawn.  What say you?”

The Psychic Warrior didn’t really think that was much of a choice.  If he was returned to life, the Alienist would probably kill and animate him as soon as he tried to kill her – which he would try as soon as possible.  However, the Githzerai had gotten himself out of bad situations before.  Perhaps, even in undeath, he could find a way out of his predicament and exact his revenge.

“Never, you traitor!  I will never serve you willingly.”

“So be it.”

-----------------------------------------------------------

Dreadmaster Amal spent the majority of the day traveling south towards Tilverton in the form of wind and at blinding speed.  

Of course, he would have promised Fzoul anything to avoid an untimely execution.  As he assumed substantial form, Amal looked on in shock at the state of Tilverton.  The entire city was in ruins – not exactly a testament to Irae T’ssaren’s managerial skills.

As he strode forward over the ruins, he saw numerous armed camps with hundreds of humanoids.  Though consisting mostly of lowly goblins, the occasional ogre and even fire giant could be seen.  As the Dreadmaster approached the central tower where he assumed Irae was living, a group of Fire Giants approached him.

“What are you doing here human?  All must receive Lord Kurgoth’s permission before traveling through Tilverton!”

“My apologies, Giant.  I am here for an audience with Irae T’ssaren, Chosen of Kiaranasalee.  Perhaps you could tell me where she could be found?”

The extremely disgruntled looks on the giant’s faces told Amal that he may not have chosen his words wisely.


----------



## Joachim2

*What Ever Happened to Joachim?*

[This is the short version of what Joachim has been doing.  Please pardon me if I am not as eloquent a writer as Master Gfunk...]

Joachim sped over the Cormyrian countryside on his flying carpet.  Frustration welling up inside him, his thoughts turned to his old comrades.  The Inquisitor had prepared the group to the best of his abilities, but it was all for naught.  They were defeated handily by the forces of evil.  _He_ would have to see it through by himself.  While flying towards his destination, Joachim formulated a plan...

Speeding along on the carpet, Joachim made for Thunderstone, where he knew the remnants of the Vorpal Blades to be waiting.  He had to let Alphar know what was happening so that the attack by the Knights of the Undying Dragon could be altered.  Entropy and the Kiriansaleeans had no idea about the Knights still, and that could still work towards the Dales' benefit.

Joachim spotted the small hamlet, and flew to a ruined shrine to Kelemvor.  The Tyrite landed near statue of the God of Death (beheaded by looting Lolth worshippers during the initial takeover of Cormyr), and pulled a lever on its sword arm.  A trap door in the ground opened up, revealing a stair case leading into darkness.  Weaving his way through a carved underground tunnel, Joachim reached a small room where he found Alphar and Thorack, deep in a religo-philosophical discussion about the dwarf's ambition to extend his life as an arch-lich servant of Dumathoin.

Joachim, his armor covered in blood (not his), rushed into the room, startling the two allies.  Thorack spoke first, "Joachim!! What has happened?!"  The Tyrite recounted his story with the two.  Joachim explained that he had expended all of his magicks that would have allowed him to instantly travel elsewhere, and he had nowhere else within reach to turn.  Alphar, the Deathwarden, spoke, "This is grave news, but it is not too late for you to be victorious.  Our paths are similar, young Tyrite.  I too know the pain of defeat, but I have returned to redeem myself.  What will _you_ do now?"

[OOC Side Note:  Alphar is my old character, too.  I have a talent at playing priests that survive and escape while simultaneously killing everyone in the group.]

Joachim nodded at the elder priest's words.  "I will make their lives a living, or rather unliving, Hell."

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The next morning, Joachim memorized his spells, and opened a portal to the Just House in the Mounting Heavens of Celestia.  From there, in the domain of Tyr the Even-Handed, Joachim would conduct a series of hit-and-run strikes on the Temple, with his primary objective being to end, or at least slow down, the research into the Great Revenance.

Sitting in the Great Courthouse where an avatar of the God of Justice himselft was conducting court, a portal opened up in front of Joachim.  The priest recognized the spell, with its desired effect being to summon him.  Joachim knew no one who used that spell as prolifically as Entropy.  He ignored the summons, and grinned at the prospect of making the sorcerer and her allies suffer mightily.  Revenge would be his!


----------



## gfunk

Session 36
Nurn’s treachery

Amal looked at the huge form of Kurgoth Hellspawn with skepticism, “How had this idiot seized power in Tilverton?  And how in the Dreadlord’s name did he wrench authority form Irae T’ssaren?”  Of course the Dreadmaster, a master of diplomacy (or manipulation if you’d rather), knew it would serve his cause to hear the giant out.

Kurgoth droned on, “And, as I’ve told you already, *I* alone am ruler of this city.  It was *my* army that stormed the gates of Irae’s stronghold and *my* forces which now occupy her tower . . .”

His patience wearing thin, Amal’s thoughts strayed as he fantasized killing Kurgoth and seeing the fire giant’s remains consumed in unholy fire.  Though subservient to the likes of Fzoul Chembryl, Amal was a powerful servant of Bane in his own right and had long since mastered the powers of Necromancy.

“Lord Kurgoth, once again, I do not dispute your rulership of this city.  However, I must speak with Irae T’ssaren.”

His speech interrupted, the easily irritable Kurgoth uncharacteristically laughed, “Irae T’ssaren?  IRAE T’SSAREN!  Let me tell you human, her head now is one of my many trophies.”  Carefully using his massive thumb and index finger, Kurgoth raised a small orb that he wore around his neck.  Looking closely, Amal could see it was the head of an albino drow.

Inwardly, Amal became fearful – he had no intention returning to Fzoul empty handed.  Trying hard not to be sarcastic, he responded, “I hail your accomplishment, Lord Kurgoth.  However, I wonder if anyone has taken her place?”

“NO!  All the drow have been slaughtered like the insects that they are!”

“Surely there must be some remnant of her cult remaining?”

Thinking for a moment, Kurgoth saw no reason to give away such information freely, “Though they answer to me, there is a cult that still inhabits this city.”

Pleased that he had finally made some progress with this idiot, Amal requested more information.

“Such information is valuable human.  What can you give me in return?”

Sighing, the Dreadmaster thought of giving Kurgoth one of his less useful magical trinkets but thought better of it.  He would rather give the giant something of considerable value and be on his way – already he was feeling his IQ dropping precipitously as he continued this exchange.  Removing his belt, Amal handed it to Kurgoth, “My Lord, this belt is enchanted to give its wearer augmented strength.  Though it is valuable to me, I present it to you as a token of my obedience.”

“Stupid human!!  That belt is too small for me!”

“Look you mor . . . I mean the belt is magical Lord Kurgoth.  It will grow to your size.”

Gingerly wrapping the enlarged belt around his body, Kurgoth swung his flaming greatsword around to evaluate his newfound strength, “Hmmm . . . I don’t really see a difference.  Hey, Orog, come here!”

Obediently, a large ogre approached the Fire Giant.  Winding up with considerable force, Kurgoth sent his greatsword flying into his minion with full force.  Not anticipating a hit from his leader, the ogre went flying across the coliseum, landing in a bloody pile of gore.

“Excellent!  You have pleased me human.  I did not slay Irae’s forces alone for I had the assistance of a powerful fiend.  He serves the Lord of the Eighth and requested only the spire for his cult.”

Kurgoth pointed towards the massive stalactite at the roof of the city.

----------------------------------------------

Flenser approached her mistress with some trepidation.  After the assault on the Undying Temple by Joachim, Noir and Hor’ahun she was apprehensive of ‘visitors.’

“Mistress, there is a priest of Bane at the steps of the Undying Temple.  He claims to be a personal envoy of Fzoul Chembryl and wishes to parlay with you.”

Nodding, Entropy gestured towards Noir.  Though the ex-paladin still had the beauty and charisma of her living form, a large gash came down the center of her face.  Such injuries were not healed when one became a revenant.  “Noir dear, escort our esteemed guest in.”

----------------------------------------------

Dreadmaster Amal did not believe for a minute the story that Kurgoth Hellspawn had fed to him.  Either the giant was trying to deceive him or the “Pit Fiend” had simply played Kurgoth for a fool.  Amal strongly suspected the latter.

As he approached the Undying Temple, Amal was shocked at the number of undead beings that he saw.  Though the clergy of Bane frequently animated the corpses of their enemies, he was taken aback by the sheer numbers of powerful undead he observed including vampires, liches, and ghosts.  Perhaps his proposed alliance would be fruitful after all.

He had introduced himself to the undead guards and requested to parlay with the mistress of the Temple.  After some brief questioning by what was apparently some type of drow/demon hybrid, Amal was told to wait.  A few minutes later a female warrior strode to meet him.  Carrying a greatsword strapped to her back, Amal immediately noticed her cold beauty and as she neared, the powerful aura she radiated.

“My mistress sends her greetings, sir, if you’ll follow me . . .”

After moving through the various levels of the Undying Temple, Amal reached the throne room.  On the throne he saw a human woman, with beauty surpassing even his escort’s.  Standing beside her was a human male with close-cropped blonde her as well as a pair of drow females.  One of them bore a large claw-like weapon attached to her right forearm while the other was missing one of her eyes, a glowing red orb in its place.

“Dreadmaster Amal, to what do I owe the honor of your visit?”

Bowing low, Amal could sense the depth of intelligence and power in his host.  She was not one to be trifled with.  “May I please know the name of my gracious host?”

“I am Entropy, the Chosen of Kiaransalee.  To my right is Nurn, a temporary associate of our cause.  To my left are the high priestesses of the Temple, Eclavdra and Dorina.  Dorina is the daughter of the late Irae T’ssaren.”

Understanding, Amal nodded, “I take it then, you summoned the Pit Fiend who spoke to Kurgoth Hellspawn?”

“No, I am the Pit Fiend.  I take that form when it suits my purposes.”

“Lady Entropy, as you know I have been sent here by Fzoul Chembryl himself.  He recognizes your power and proposes an alliance.”

Entropy smiled, “There are many organizations who wish to ally with our cause Dreadmaster.  An ambassador from the City of Shade has also contacted me.”

Amal could see that this was going to be a hard sell, “Lady Entropy, I understand that you are raising a massive revenant force to destroy the Dale armies approaching from the north.  When you succeed in this endeavor, your forces will undoubtedly continue north, perhaps even as far as the Moonsea.  This will not, of course, sit well with the Lord of Hillsfar.  He will send his forces south to contain you.  In the process, this move will weaken the position of the Red Plumes in Yulash.  I propose a temporary military alliance to crush Hillsfar once and for all!”

Unlike the Dreadmaster who was an exceptionally adept politician, schemer and diplomat, Entropy had only recently come into a position of power.  Though she could have demanded more, she jumped at the chance to ally herself with Zhentil Keep, “You propose a very interesting alliance Dreadmaster Amal.  However, while my forces are extended to the north, Sembia may take the opportunity to strike."

“But surely that dolt Kurgoth could take care of them for you?”

“Perhaps, but what if Algarond, a staunch ally of Hillsfar, decides to reinforce the city while the Red Plumes are away?  Can the Zhentarim handle the likes of the Simbul?”

“A good point indeed Mistress, I can see that you have a keen strategic sense.  However, were the Simbul to commit such a brazen act of aggression, she would be stabbed in the back by Thay.  Though the Zulkirs are always jockeying for power, even they could not resist such a temptation.”

As the political ramifications of the alliance were explored further, the conversation was abruptly cut short by a loud snort.  

All eyes turned on Nurn, “Entropy, don’t you think it's a little premature to be discussing politics?  If Aameul gets his hands on you then this whole conversation is meaningless.”

Seeing the confused expression on the Dreadmaster’s face, Entropy elaborated, “It seems that I am a direct descendant of the druid Dydd who slew the Great Wyrm Nalavara single-handedly.  Her victory was incomplete, Nalavara lives still.  We have learned that only one with my heritage can ‘tame the wyrm.’  Unfortunately, a powerful demon lord called Aameul wants Nalavara’s hide and can only do it with my cooperation.  Aameul sent a powerful assassin to collect me called the Cathezar.  However with some luck and skill Nurn and I managed to kill her.  Which reminds me . . . are you a polyglot Amal?”

“A polyglot?  No, I wouldn’t say that, but I am well-versed in several languages.”

“See if you can make sense of this then.  It is the Cathezar’s journal.  I read Abyssal but I can’t really make out what it says.  Perhaps you can help.”

Leafing through the text, Amal browsed its contents, “Interesting, it is written in a mixture of Infernal and Abyssal.  Here is the most recent entry . . . 

_Aameul learned of the mysterious Bastion of Unborn Souls, a name older than time immemorial, even though no one knows what it is or where it might be found.  Aameul has learned the truth: The Bastion of Unborn Souls is a source of virgin souls, souls yet unsullied by physical incarnation, possibly one of the many disparate “soul fonts” in the multiverse.  Aameul learned that if he could obtain a “soul-charged” demonic heart that is then grafted into the great wyrm’s chest, he could slay Hethradiah with impunity, graft the stolen demon heart (and soul) into his life essence, and so direct the soul’s growth and maturation as a mind in accordance with is own desires.  Demogorgon seeks to remake himself at the expense of himself.  _”

Entropy looked with alarm upon Nurn, who was shaking his head.  “Yes, indeed I serve one of the aspects of Demogorgon.  Perhaps it is best if I tell you everything…”


----------



## gfunk

Session 37 
A day trip to Waterdeep 

"Though I could not break it before, it seems that my vow no longer applies.  Yes, my master Hethradiah is an aspect of Demogorgon.  Another . . . head if you will.  Both Aameul and Hethradiah are independent entities, each with their own agents and agendas."

Entropy's glare looked sufficient to make Nurn combust, "After all this time, you are nothing but an agent of Demogorgon!?  The very demon prince who was trying to kill me!!  You had better do some quick explaining or you will end up in Demogorgon's garbage heap of failed retainers!"

Nurn put up his hand for calm, "Entropy, as I've said, I fully oppose Aameul and his agenda in this matter.  As the journal has said, Aameul plans to use Nalavara's heart to survive the ordeal of slaying Hethradiah.  This must not be allowed to occur."

Trying to follow the heated conversation between Entropy and Nurn, Dreadmaster Amal saw a perfect opportunity to cement the alliance between Kiaransalee and Bane, "Lady Entropy!  Now that I am fully aware of your situation please accept my humble services.  Consider it a bonus if you choose to ally with Zhentil Keep.  You should know that I am a personal retainer of Fzoul Chembryl with powers to match.  What say you?"

"You are quite the sly one Dreadmaster.  Very well, I agree."

Nodding, Nurn continued, "Unfortunately, this 'revelation' does not seem to give direction to our quest.  We have managed to slay the Cathezar but it is only a matter of time before Aameul sends more agents to collect Entropy.  Somehow, we have to find out where the Bastion of Unborn Souls is located."

"It seems that the Cathezar may have already answered your question, demon-spawn," Amal held up the assassin's journal and pointed to the relevant passage, "it mentions something about the Church of Elements.  I know it to be an extremely powerful conclave of Druids located in the forests of Cormanthor."

"I see, perhaps you can provide us with more information Dreadmaster.  Bane is quite a powerful deity, perhaps you could commune with him?"

"Done."

-------------------------------------------

Retiring to Entropy's personal quarters, Amal kneeled and began to open a channel to the Dreadlord himself.  Of course, doubt began to creep into Amal's mind as well.  He had pledged his services to dispatch Nalavara, a Great Wyrm Red Dragon who was a personal (and favored) servant of Lolth.  It had taken the abilities of the most powerful war wizard in Cormyr, Vangerdahast, to simply imprison the dragon for a time.  Could HE really slay her?

As with Joachim, Amal found that all questions posed to Bane concerning Demogorgon or the Bastion were met with complete silence.  However, he was able to divine the precise location of the Church of Elements in addition to a place known as the Guild of Sleep.  

The Guild, Amal knew, was an enigmatic cult of sorts located in Waterdeep.  They believed that by sleeping and traveling through myriad dreamscapes they could unlock the secrets of the multiverse.  Absolute idiocy, the Dreadmaster knew -- a ploy used by the lazy to eke out an existence that would otherwise be considered worthless.  However, Bane had indicated that the leader of this organization, the Dreamer Prime, had traveled further than any other.  She alone, could know the secret of the Bastion. 

-------------------------------------------

Amal emerged triumphantly from his communion, only to find Entropy and Nurn arguing again.

"My comrades, there is no longer any doubt.  The lord of tyranny has informed me that the Guild of Sleep in Waterdeep should be our next destination.  A women there, named Dreamer Prime, has the information on the Bastion that we require."

Indicating to her PCs-turned revenants-turned slaves Noir and Hor'ahun, Entropy immediately opened a Gate outside the city limits of Waterdeep.  "Finally, we can get on with the killing."

-------------------------------------------

Noir and Entropy proudly strode through the crowded streets of Waterdeep with their symbols of the Revenancer plainly in view.  Though they hoped to make a statement, they unfortunately failed to realize that nobody this far north of Cormyr had ever heard of Kiaransalee to even care.  Amal, of course, traveled incognito for all knew of the tyranny of Bane.  Nurn, as always, was the least conspicuous of the group dressed in plain looking leather armor with a short sword swinging loosely by his side.

The Guild of Sleep was quite an impressive structure that seemed to be constructed of pure marble.  Ascending the stairs and past the pillared entrance, Entropy boldly threw open the doors.  As she did so, she immediately felt a tinge of sleepiness and had to catch herself from taking an impromptu nap.

"Beware!  This place seems to be enchanted to facilitate sleep.  Be on your guard."

Flanking their mistress, the revenants Noir and Hor'ahun had no idea what she was talking about.

The attendants, a pair of elves in deep blue robes approached the group and bowed.  "Welcome travelers, to the Guild of Sleep.  May we prepare quarters for you?"

"No, we are hear to speak to the Dreamer Prime, we have a very important question to ask her."

The elves briefly threw each other concerned glances.  As long as they had been acolytes of the Guild, the Dreamer Prime had been exploring the Plane of Dreams.  In fact, no on had actually seen her body in the decades that she was gone and the Dreamer Prime kept powerful minions to maintain her comatose state.

"I'm sorry but the Dreamer Prime . . . cannot be disturbed."

Pushing forward, Amal stared hard at the elf, "You don't seem to understand, we *must* see the Dreamer Prime."

With considerable trepidation, the elves began walking down a long corridor, "This way if you please."

-------------------------------------------

Passing several rooms where nobles were in a blissful sleep and watched over by guards, the group finally reached a massive wrought-iron double door.  "The Dreamer Prime, may be found here.  I hope she receives you better than other visitors."

After the elves had left, Entropy began to lecture her companions, "Look guys, I want to try diplomacy first and . . ."

Nurn cut her off with a snort, "Enough of your crap Entropy, you and I both know you want this encounter to go as violently as possible."

Shrugging, the Alienist pushed open the double doors and moved through . . . 

This large room was unlike any other in the Guild.  Gleaming white with marble, various ghost-like apparitions floated around the area.  They appeared to be in the shapes of animals, two looked like tigers and the third looked like a three-horned rhinoceros with wings.  In the back of the chamber stood a classically beautiful woman in white robes. 

"Greetings Dreamer Prime!  My name is Entropy and these are my companions.  We seek knowledge about the Bastion of Unborn Souls and understand that your myriad travels may have provided you with the answer.  Will you please help us?"

In a haunting voice that echoed off the walls of the large chamber the Dreamer Prime replied, "Nay, to provide you with such information I must rise from my slumber of decades.  My knowledge is vast but I have only begun to plumb the depths of the multiverse's secrets.  I will not be awakened willingly.  Leave."

Drawing their weapons, Nurn, Noir and Hor'ahun were ready to roll but Entropy admonished them, "No my friends, this is not the time for battle.  Dreamer Prime, we thank you for your time and pray that you find the enlightenment you seek.  Good day."

As they exited the chamber and closed the door, Nurn and Amal were dumbfounded.  

Entropy's next statement though, was more in character.  Assuming the guise of spectre with a powerful spell, she turned to both Noir and Hor'ahun, "Go get 'em boys."  With that she sank silently into the floor.


----------



## gfunk

Session 38 
Dream, Interrupted 

Now that their leader was gone, Noir and Hor'ahun glanced at each other with bloodlust in their eyes.  The Blackguard spoke first, "I'll throw open these doors Gith, then you let them have it with a psi blast!"

The revenant Psychic Warrior sneered at his companion, "Fool!  Those things are obviously undead!  Or weren't you paying attention?"

"How dare you!!!  I have given myself willingly to the Revenancer and am not an undead pawn like you!  Show some respect to your betters insect!"

Surrounding himself in an aura of chaotic energy, Nurn intervened between the two, "Now, now children.  Let's behave."

Casting his own abjurations, Amal shook his head in dismay, "How in Bane's name does Lady Entropy keep order with this pair of idiots?"

While the party was bickering outside, the Dreamer began to direct her minions.  The two dream-born Tigers and dream-born Triceratops moved towards the entryway.  Though unable to inflict physical damage, their very touch drained the willpower of their foe.  With sufficient exposure, opponents would turn into gibbering wrecks only capable of writhing on the floor in an eternal nightmare.

An accomplished spellcaster herself, the Dreamer prepared accordingly.

-------------------------------------------

Returning from her underground tomb, Entropy rose through the floor in spectre form.  Fully expecting to be entering a melee, she was dismayed to see her minions arguing instead.

"What is this insolence!?  I told you fools to open the door, yet it still remains open," the Alienist fixed both Noir and Hor'ahun with a stare that could freeze blood, "Idiots!  You are no longer my allies but my servants . . . my slaves!  Now open it!!!"

Though his mind resisted, Hor'ahun's body immediately carried out the orders and the double doors were thrown open.  Immediately, Noir charged into the trio of opponents waiting for her.  In a rush to engage her foes, the Blackguard had let down her guard and was struck by all three of the dream-born creatures.

Nothing happened . . .

Her brain and nervous system rendered completely dead as a Revenant, the blows inflicted nary a scratch on the charging Noir.  One of the tigers was hurled backwards at the power of the Blackguard's blow.  Running next to her was Nurn, whose potent short sword passed harmlessly through the beast.  Amal rounded out the group by heading to the corner of the room -- unlike Noir and Hor'ahun, he could not afford to neglect the dream-born creatures.

Seeing that her commands finally had the desired effect, Entropy began casting a spell.  From the Far Realms she pulled three large pseudonatural creatures that strongly resembled salamander nobles.  Hefting their flaming huge longspears they waded into melee with the dream-born.

Though the number of her opponents was quickly increasing, the Dreamer calmly continued to cast protective magic upon herself.

As the battle raged, the dream-born found that their touch attacks were effective only against the pseudonatural salamanders.  However, this experimentation cost them as Noir and Hor'ahun struck them with impunity.  To expedite the slaughter, Amal brought into being a plane of swirling, razor-sharp blades.

Looking for bigger fish to fry, Nurn bravely tumbled towards the Dreamer Prime attempting to strike her.  Unfortunately, the sheer magnitude of protective wards the Dreamer had erected deflected all his blows.  However, Nurn had little trouble evading the woman's evocation magic with his phenomenal dexterity.

Observing the tactical situation, Entropy immediately assumed the form of a kobold so as to move quickly and quietly through her opponents.  She flanked Nurn and cast a spell that effectively displaced the Weave and rendered magic dead.  Though it would end her enchantments as well, the Alienist was not terribly concerned as she had her revenant bodyguards for back-up.

As the Anti-magic field did its job, two unexpected things happened . . . First, Nurn's form changed from a non-descript man with close-cropped blonde hair to large toad-like humanoid with gray-black skin.  A death slaad!!  Entropy recognized it instantly -- apparently there were more secrets that Nurn had neglected to share with the group.

Secondly, the Dreamer Prime simply winked out of existence.  This was certainly strange, leading the Alienist to conclude that they were fighting a projected image rather than an actual physical body.

"Amal, my revenants can take care of these ghosts.  Search this complex and see if you can find the Dreamer Prime.  If we can awaken her, then perhaps we can end this farce."

Nodding in agreement, the Dreadmaster moved to one of the pair of gold-inlaid doors and opened it.  Before he could step through, he was swatted away by a massive iron hand.  Falling backwards, Amal saw a large iron golem approaching him as well as another from the door on the opposite side of the room.  Disturbingly, these golems appeared much more dexterous then their more sluggish cousins.

-------------------------------------------

Once again, Entropy found herself in a bad situation.  Sitting in an anti-magic field surrounded by super-fast iron golems was certainly an atrocious predicament for a sorcerer.  Consequently, she dismissed the field as Nurn returned to his familiar disguise and the Dreamer Prime re-appeared.

Though Entropy managed to move away in time, the Dreamer sealed both Amal and Nurn in a cube of force so that the golems could work on the revenants.

Fearlessly, Noir and Hor'ahun charged forward and tore into one of the iron golems.  Though they struck with considerable skill, even they were surprised that the constructs were able to side-step their blows.  In response, both revenants were grappled by the golems.  To exacerbate matters, both golems walked into the blade barrier that Amal had put up!  Completely immune to spells, the golems had nothing to fear from the effect, though the same could not be said of their hapless grappled victims.

-------------------------------------------

Seeing the writing on the wall, Entropy tried to bring down the Dreamer the conventional way -- using elemental magic.  However, the spellcasters seemed to be evenly matched as most of the Alienist’s spells were nullified.

Using his Helm of Teleportation, Nurn transported both himself and Amal out of the forcecage and next to the Dreamer.  As before, Nurn attacked her along with Entropy.  The Dreadmaster moved to support Noir who was fighting a losing battle with an iron golem in addition to being shredded by the blade barrier.

Manifesting his psi power, Hor'ahun managed to escape the clutches of his assailant, but Noir had no such luck.  Taking horrific damage, her body crumbled to dust as the golem crushed her revenant form.

"Son of a bitch!!  That's not gonna be cheap to replace," cried an invisible Entropy from somewhere in the room.

While Nurn and Entropy tried to take down the Dreamer, Amal found himself facing two iron golems as Hor'ahun was nowhere to be seen.  Trying to damage one with his heavy mace, the Dreadmaster -- like Noir -- was promptly grappled and dragged off to his own blade barrier to share the Blackguard's fate.

Entropy knew that her revenants were expendable, but Amal was certainly not.  A good faith ambassador, his death would reflect most poorly on the Alienist and her organization.  Turning her attention away from the Dreamer, she constructed an extradimensional maze around the golem, freeing the cleric.

Amal backed up as the remaining golem approached him.  Casting a summoning spell, he wisely brought forth a triad of axiomatic rust monsters from the Clockwork Nirvana of Mechanus.  His strategy proved to be an excellent one as his foe collapsed into a pile of rusted metal.

With their final obstacle removed, the three companions were able to dispatch the Dreamer with relative ease.  As the image of the woman dissipated, a door appeared in the back wall of the chamber.

As Hor'ahun re-joined them, Entropy opened the door and saw an ebony coffin slowly opening as the Dreamer emerged . . .

-------------------------------------------

Unlike the classically beautiful image of a woman they had seen before, the Dreamer was absolutely repulsive to behold.  With skin of a purple-black hue, her black hair was a wild, tangled mess and she smelled of carrion and rotting flesh.

She sullenly regarded the group, "Congratulations, you have awoken me.  Ask what you will."


----------



## gfunk

Session 39 
Servants of Aamuel 

“We have crushed your guardians hag, tell us what we require.  Pray enlighten us about the Bastion of Unborn Souls.”

The Night Hag, her body atrophied from decades of disuse shakily stood using her frail and withered hands to prop herself up, “You ask of something beyond even the reach of the greater gods.  It is a source of preincarnate, virgin souls.  Both you and I share an origin from this Source as would future generations if not for the intervention of the demon dragon Nalavara.”

Entropy’s eyes lit up at the mention of her ancestral foe, “Yes, tell me about this dragon.”

“Nalavara is a greater foe than you can possibly know.  She is a favored retainer of the Queen of Spiders and is responsible for laying waste to most of the nation of Cormyr.  Only the combined efforts of the most powerful War Wizards were able to stop her rampage.  Ancient and beyond the age of any mortal creature, Nalavara sought a path to immortality.  Through much time, effort and violence she found that by feasting on the pure souls of the Bastion she would achieve her aims without resorting to lichdom.”

Nurn muscled his way forward, “Where is the Bastion?  On what plane is it located?”

“This I do not know.  However, to enter the Bastion one must have an ancient artifact known as the Soul Totem.  It was originally created by the god Desayeus who attempted to take unborn souls as his divine portfolio and make the Bastion his own realm.  This could not be, as Lord Ao had proclaimed that no divine entity may ever directly interfere with the fate of the unborn.  Within hours of his proclamation a conclave of powerful gods including the likes of Bane, Tyr, Lathander, and Lolth struck down Desayeus, sundered his Soul Totem and imprisoned him for his temerity.”

Taking a deep, wheezy breath, the Dreamer Prime continued, “Nalavara has located one-third of the Soul Totem and thus has made the Bastion her home.  The second is in the possession of an entity I cannot surmise, while the third is in the possession of Desayeus himself.”

“Of course the lord of tyranny smote this fly of a deity for his impudence,” Amal interrupted, “none my challenge the authority of Bane!  So, where is this ‘almost god’ now?”

“As I said, he is imprisoned.  You will find him on the plane of Pandemonium on the layer of Phlegethos.  He is guarded by Eco a celestial belonging to the First Choir.  Many have tried to abridge Desayeus’ eternal sentence, either inadvertently or purposefully – all have perished at the hands of Eco.”

Entropy clapped her hands in delight, “Excellent, excellent!!  You have answered our questions well, Dreamer, and I am pleased.  However, I am afraid you must indulge me for a moment more.  Tell me, who betrayed my organization to the despised Tyrites?”

The hag laughed in a cackling, sickly cacophony, “You are a fool sorcerer!  You think it was one of your allies that betrayed you, but this is impossible.  Your undead servants all serve the Revenancer without question and your living retainers are all dominated by yourself – where is there room for treachery?”

“Then who . . . “

“The Spider Queen!  Lolth herself seeks your destruction through her own agents.  But the Lady prefers subterfuge and duplicity and, thus, by revealing sensitive information to your foes has sown dissent and chaos!  A succubus, named Destina has informed Joachim while in the guise of one of your allies.”

Entropy’s face immediately reddened.  She did not appreciate being rebuked or talked down to, particularly in the presence of her allies.  Before she could respond, a faint popping noise was heard and the party was surrounded by three large red-skinned demons.

----------------------------------------------

Aamuel had watched the whole scene carefully.  Though his finest agent was dispatched, the demon lord managed to recover her corpse.  However, despite her subsequent resurrection he had not yet sufficiently “disciplined” his Cathezar for her rank failure.  In the meantime, he decided, he would send other agents to procure the descendant of Dydd.

The demon lord knew he had to act quickly for he strongly suspected that his other aspect, Hethradiah, had dispatched agents of his own to prevent Aamuel from obtaining Nalavara’s heart.  Yes, while the Cathezar was “recovering,” he hoped that his other demonic mediators would do the job.

----------------------------------------------

Though chaotic to the core, the balors were sent on a mission by Demogorgon himself and acted accordingly.  The lead demon barked out an ultimatum, “Mortals!  We have no quarrel with you – simply surrender the descendant of Dydd and we will leave you be!”

Surprised by the arrival of so potent a force, Amal acted first and did so decisively.  Weaving divine phrases and invoking the dreadlord’s power he directed it at the lead balor.  Immediately, the demon’s entire body was covered in black flame as it  consumed his body, reducing it to dust in mere seconds.  “I think not demon-spawn!  I suggest you turn tail and run back to your master.  Tell him that you were insufficient.”

Seeing their leader obliterated so quickly, the other two demons responded in kind.  The first threw an abjuration at Amal that removed many of the priest’s powerful spells whereas the second tried to implode Entropy.  While the latter was somewhat successful, the latter was not and left the descendant of Dydd in a homicidal rage.

“Enough of this idiocy!  If Demogorgon wants me, let him come himself.  Nurn!  Hor’ahun!  Dispose of this garbage!”

Activating a powerful psionic shockwave, Hor’ahun blasted both demons and rendered them completely senseless.  Nurn tumbled towards one demon and stabbed him repeatedly in the gut, sending black, caustic blood spraying.  Walking up next to Nurn, Entropy tossed an amused smirk at the stunned demon, “Foolish creature.  Why does your master send such an inferior force?”

Smiling, the Alienist whispered in the Balor’s ear, “The Cathezar would have rocked your world.”  Releasing her arcane powers, Entropy destroyed the demon with a blast of sonic energy.

In the end, all four companions surrounded the final demon -- their malevolent glares revealing their intent.  Amal, however, was more practical then the rest, “Wait!  Leave this one for me!”

Concentrating, Amal invoked a prayer to Bane and snapped his fingers in the direction of his stunned foe.  Though an entity of anarchy and bedlam, the demon could not resist the influence of Amal’s spell.

“Bane, the black hand, is your master now fiend and you are my slave.  You will obey my orders without question and without consideration of your own miserable existence.  Is that clear?”

The demon could only meekly nod.

----------------------------------------------

Thankfully for the Dreamer Prime, much of Entropy’s wrath had been vented on the servants of Aamuel – most, but not all.

“Why didn’t you assist us in this fight you old hag!?  They could have destroyed your precious temple as well!”

The hag normally would have responded sarcastically but decided against it.  Further upsetting one so unstable was unwise, “My problems are not your problems.  Now, if there is nothing further . . .”

Entropy’s mind raced as she tried to think of important questions yet unanswered, “Wait!  There is one final issue.  After the Cathezar ambushed me days ago, I have not returned to my towers outside of Hillsfar.  What is their fate?  What has become of my Haven for Extraplanar Learning and Lore?”

“An easy enough query.  Your precious H.E.L.L has been branded a traitorous organization by Lord Gropdar of Hillsfar himself.  In fact a formidable strike team is en route to the towers as we speak.  Their orders are to slay all of your retainers and raze your precious institution.  Now, if you’ll excuse me . . .”

The Dreamer Primer gingerly hoisted herself back into the black pod and it hissed silently shut as the hag continued her journeys throughout the multiverse.

Entropy was not pleased.  Since she had been granted ownership of the Undying Temple by the White Banshee, the Alienist had paid scant attention to her former organization.  However, the destruction of her tower set a poor precedence for future aggressive action.  If her foes thought they could strike at her with impunity, they might be emboldened.  Of course, she herself could not attack Hillsfar, for to do so would be to invoke the ire of the powerful wizards of that city.

Looking at Amal’s captive balor, she struck upon a brilliant idea, “Dreadmaster, I believe we have a most apt task for Bane’s newest convert.”

----------------------------------------------

Jarod Whisperer moved through the forests on the outskirts of Hillsfar with ease.  The ranger, a long-time associate of Lord Gropdar, was scouting for the strike force assigned to destroy the Haven for Extraplanar Learning and Lore.  Intelligence by the Red Plumes had indicated that the despised sorcerer Entropy had not been sighted at her towers for days.  All that remained were a handful of sages and a few warriors, hardly a match for the potent force that Jarod was scouting for.

Moving quickly through trees and, in some cases, over dried leaves, Jarod made not a sound and was certain even the denizens of nature would not detect his passage.  For this reason, he was surprised to hear what sounded like the flapping of wings above him.  Stopping to scan the skies, Jarod saw nothing.  Heywood, the wizard in charge of the strike force, had granted the ranger the power to pierce any illusion and even see in magical darkness.  Coupled with his own hyper-acute senses, Jarod knew that there was nary a being on the Prime who could escape his notice.

Satisfied that he there was nothing overhead and chalking it up to anxiety, Jarod continued forward.  Minutes later, however, there could be no mistake as he heard the rustle of leaves behind him.  The last thing the ranger felt was the tearing pain of a razor-sharp blade across his neck as his head went flying off his shoulders.

----------------------------------------------

Far away, in an inn in Waterdeep Entropy and Amal watched with amusement.  “It seems that Bane’s new servant is useful indeed.  How many spells did you cast on him?”

“At least a dozen . . . yourself?”

“The same.”


----------



## gfunk

Session 40 
Impersonating druids and Eco-terrorism 

Noir placed both her hands over her eyes and massaged her forehead.  In one sense, she had convinced herself that she had done no wrong.  After all, Dorina T’ssaren had raised her as a revenant – an undead thing with no freedom of thought.  Noir was a mere slave to the Revenancer.  Of course, she had agreed to become a pawn of Kiaransalee, but what choice did she really have?  Death?  Forced servitude?  Neither appealed to her.

Now, with her untimely demise at the hands of an iron golem, she had been returned to life by Amal the Dreadmaster.  There could be no further illusions, she was now a fully conscious, living being who had dedicated her soul to the White Banshee.  Gone were the blessings that the Red Knight had bestowed upon her and, in their stead, Noir had inherited a multitude of dark powers more suited to an evil deity.  Was it worth it?  Ultimately, it was a futile question for there was no going back.

Accepting her fate, she rose to her feet and exited the room.  From henceforth, she would be known as Noir the Blackguard.

----------------------------------------------

The scene was one of pandemonium and death as scores of corpses littered the marketplace.  Any commoners who stood in the demon’s path instantly had their souls extinguished by its evil energy.  Those warriors who did not flee in abject terror were either decapitated or smothered in a fog of inky, black death.  All the while, in the raging inferno of Hillsfar’s market district, the balor made his intentions crystal clear.

“You have Joachim Dethick to thank for your suffering!!  You will all perish in his dark, unholy name!!  Gropdar will know the folly of spurning the hand of Tyr!!”

Behind the fiend appeared a trio of wizards, veritably glowing with protective spells.  “Your evil shall be stopped here demon-spawn!  Prepare to return to your master in the Abyss!”

The first mage boldly held forth a vial of holy water and a symbol of Lathander, the Morning Lord, as he invoked his spell.  The abjuration was well-prepared and designed to send the minion of Demogorgon careening back into the depths of the Abyss, but the demon resisted.  

The second mage conjured a sword constructed of pure force behind his foe as it tired to slash into the balor’s hide, but the demon was able to side-step the blow with his magically-enhanced speed.  

The final wizard attempted to disintegrate the fiend outright but the thin green ray of energy was utterly thwarted by the demon’s spell resistance.

The balor, without so much as a gesture, stripped the first mage completely of protective magics and, with sheer force of will, imploded the mortal for his impudence.  His fellows tried to retian their focus as they were showered with the blood and organs of their fallen comrade.  

The first mage directed his force sword into the demon and was able to deal a significant blow.  He followed up with a large disembodied hand that stood in front of the demon attempting to push him away. 

The second wizard fired off a tremendous discharge of electricity,  severely burning his foe.

Playtime was over.  In a howl of rage, the demon blanketed the entire block of the city with roaring columns of flame that did not merely ignite but rather consumed all in their path.  One of the enemy spellcasters fell over, nothing more than a charred husk.  His companion had wisely warded himself but choose to retreat rather than continue to imperil himself against such a dangerous foe.

A large portion of the district had been reduced to a smoking ruin, the stench of charred flesh and burnt wood heavy in the air.  The fiend’s orders had been clear – after causing maximum carnage he was to take the bloodbath directly to Lord Gropdar’s castle.  As the demon concentrated on his teleportation spell, he paused momentarily to view a large bright oval that had opened in the sky above him.

A master of spellcraft, the balor immediately recognized it as an interplanar gate.  Had his foes summoned a celestial to defeat him?  Or perhaps another demon?  The answer came out of the gate in the form of a whirlwind of razor sharp spiked chains which sliced the demon to ribbons.

Immediately, the balor fell to the ground, his exploding body simply adding to the surrounding wreckage.

----------------------------------------------

“Noir, what the hell took you so long?  Now, have a seat.  Amal was just describing to me the Church of Elements.”

Expressionless, the blackguard tipped her head to Entropy as she took a seat at the table.

The Dreadmaster continued, “As I was saying, it is a conclave of powerful druids located within the forests of Cormanthor.  Sadly, we know little about their activities in this region except that they remain neutral on most matters . . . militantly neutral I might add.”

Nurn spoke up, “Bah, what does this have to do with anything?  The Dreamer Prime has already told us how to get into the Bastion.  All we have to do is go to Phlegethos and ‘convince’ this so-called Eco to let us in to Desayeus’ prison.  Then we help ourselves to the Soul Totem.”

“My dear slaad, certainly you can appreciate my apprehension in facing Nalavara,” purred Entropy, “and to that end this Church may prove useful.  It is well-known that Dydd was one of their most prominent members.  I’m sure that as Dydd’s last living descendant, I would be received well.”

“So, is it settled then?”

“Yes, tomorrow we go to Cormanthor.”

----------------------------------------------

The party moved rapidly through the forest and, thanks to Amal’s divinations, were able to close upon their goal in relatively short time.  Though the area was quite thick with foliage, a bald hill rose off in the distance, crowned by a circle of Standing Stones.

“How do I look?”

“Like a stupid elven druid,” Nurn snapped, “Look, do you really think this farce is necessary?  I mean it won’t be terribly hard for them to figure out who you are.”

“Tsk, tsk, my froggy friend, appearances can be quite deceiving.  You don’t seem to appreciate who I am.  I am Dydd’s direct the descendant, a messiah if you will.  Besides, first impressions are very important.”

As the group advanced, they walked past a long line of trees.  Noir whispered in Entropy’s ear, “Mistress, I do believe these plants are sentient.  We should proceed warily lest these druids try to ambush us.”

At the crest of the hill, within the circle of menhirs stood a strikingly beautiful elven druid kneeling before a small sapling.  She seemed unaware of the party’s approach until her pet, a massive tiger, growled a warning.  She slowly rose to face her guests, “I welcome you visitors, to the Church of Elements."

Expecting a fierce battle once again, Amal, Nurn and Noir were quite flabbergasted with how Entropy began the encounter.  Moving forward, the Alienist bowed deeply then stood tall with her hands outstretched to the sky, “Be ye not jealous druid!  I am the descendant of Dydd, slayer of Nalavara, yea!”

While her companions simply rolled their eyes, the druid continued to smile passively.  “My greetings to you Entropy.  Semphelon told us of your coming.”

“Semphelon?  Who is that?”

The druid indicated the sapling behind her, “Semphelon is nature incarnate and is tended by the druids of this conclave.  I consider it a privilege to be so honored.  You seek information about Nalavara, correct?  Please allow me to explain further.  Hundreds of years ago, the Great Wyrm Nalavara ravaged the continent with her sheer destructive power.  Many powerful and noble heroes fell to her depredations, but one druid, your ancestor Dydd, managed to stop Nalavara by destroying the dragon’s heart.  Mortally wounded and too stubborn to become a dracolich, the wyrm instead grafted an artificial heart into herself.  This was no ordinary heart, no, but it was a living demon.”

Entropy thought for a moment, “A living heart, eh?  Well that makes some sense I suppose.  What should I do now?”

“Semphelon states that your path is clear, descendant of Dydd.  You must slay Nalavara and end the abomination of soulless births.  Only you have the power to restore the balance.”

“You’re joking right?  Why in the Nine Hells would I want to do that?”

“I do not pretend to understand your motivations, descendant of Dydd, but only relate to you the future as Semphelon has revealed it to me.  But fear not, slaying Nalavara will not be an insurmountable task as a mystical link exists between Dydd and you.  When facing the Great Wyrm, utter this phrase, ‘In the name of Dydd, whose blood is my blood, who slew your heart, feel again the pain of your heart’s demise.’”

“That’s it?  Then we can paste her?”

“Unfortunately, no.  This will hamper Nalavara somewhat but will by no means give you absolute dominion over her.  However, it may allow you to survive long enough to strike the killing blow.”

----------------------------------------------

Back in the Undying Temple, a battle plan was being drawn.

Noir spoke first, “What I don’t understand is why others are not trying to stop these soulless births.  Shouldn’t the clerics of Tyr, Lathander, and Ilmater be fighting over who gets the honor of slaying Nalavara?”

“The Ban of the Unborn prevents direct divinations regarding the Bastion from succeeding,” answered Amal, “even the Dreadlord cannot penetrate this veil.  It is possible that others have not pieced together as much information as we have.”

“Regardless, our mission is clear.  I wish to prevent Aamuel from slaying Hethradiah and Entropy wants to remain alive.  For all our sakes, I suggest we move to relieve Desayeus of his Soul Totem post-haste,” Nurn offered.

Without replying, Entropy moved towards the crystal ball mounted on a pedestal in the room.  She concentrated, as the ball began to glow, “Show me this Eco, scourge of fiends, gatekeeper to Desayeus, the god who was banned!”

Inside, the Alienist saw a magnificently beautiful celestial standing eight feet in height with silver eyes, golden skin and gleaming white wings.  If Entropy didn’t know better, she would have guessed that Eco was a statue rather than a living creature.

“A Solar . . . a freaking Solar.  This will not be easy, and negotiation is certainly not an option.”

----------------------------------------------

“Brahmin, I may be called upon to perform my duty once again.  I feel that the sanctity of Desayeus' prison is in peril.”

The Planetar looked at his companion with sympathy and respect, “My place is here, with you.  Together we will smite all who dare defy the Ban of the Unborn.”

Eco thought carefully.  She was a celestial of the First Choir, a member of the vaunted and sacred Seraphim – the most powerful servants of the Lords of Good.  Her power and virtue was so great, that Helm himself sought to elevate her to the rank of Archangel, thus freeing her forever from the heavenly hierarchy.  For a celestial, there could be no greater honor.  

But then had come the foolish actions of Desayeus, the short-lived god of the unborn.  He had committed the supreme crime in the eyes of Lord Ao.  Once he had been dispatched, Eco volunteered to stand over his prison for eternity.  Though she regretted doing so, for her chances for advancement were thus eliminated, she decided to sacrifice herself for the greater good.

The millennia of her vigilance had been punctuated rarely by incursions from demons, devils, and the random extraplanar traveler.  All had been coincidental however, for none knew of Desayeus' state.  

A century ago, she had befriended Brahmin, a Planetar of the famed Cherubim.  He too had agreed to serve as guardian to the fallen god’s prison and was able to pass the time in conversation with Eco.

Now, it seemed, in the screaming, howling madness of Pandemonium that her vigilance would be sorely tested.  

Whether it was a trial by the Lords of Good or an actual attempt to free Desayeus, she could not know.  But she would be ready.


----------



## gfunk

Session 41 
Planetars, Solars, and Titans oh my! 

Any mortal would have long since succumbed to the insanity-inducing howling winds of Pandemonium.  A plane of unending underground tunnels, most leading to dead ends and many more leading to unspeakable horrors, it screamed in an endless cacophonic symphony.  For Eco and Brahmin, who had spent centuries in this place, it was simply another day in purgatory.

Though all but the greatest gods had forgotten of her sacred duty, Eco was not without resources.  Placing her powerful greatsword on the ground, the Solar dropped to one knee and beseeched succor from the Lords of Good.  “Almighty deities, you have placed me here to preserve the sanctity of Desayeus’ eternal prison.  And yea, I am glad to do it, yet it seems that agents of woe seek to free the mad titan to wreak havoc anew.  Grant me vision to see my foes for who they truly are!”

In her mind’s eye, Eco saw a sorcerer whose mind had been forever fractured by exposure to a place beyond even the reach of the Lords of Good.  Her allies included a formerly noble paladin who had been corrupted to the worship of an undead monstrosity as well as a powerful priest of the Lord of Tyrants.  The last person in the quartet was a non-descript human male but something was most peculiar about him, yes indeed . . . as the mighty Solar concentrated she saw the human's master, a massive creature, so hideous that it was difficult to describe.  Demogorgon!! 

Eco opened her eyes and stood.  This was no mere test as her masters would never deign to utilize such base and honorless retainers.  Though they were powerful, she would make certain that they would not find her easy prey.  Over the years, she and Brahmin had discussed many topics chief among which was the hypothetical defense of Desayeus’ prison against the denizens of evil.  It seems that their theories would be put to the test.

--------------------------------------------

Noir stood at the ready with her greatsword hefted and her animated shield bobbing slowly in front of her.  As Entropy opened the Gate to Pandemonium, the blackguard clenched her teeth in pain as the inhuman howling assaulted her senses.  However, it seemed that Entropy’s scrying was spot on as the celestial being she described stood straight ahead behind a somewhat smaller being with powerful muscles and emerald-green skin.

After the Gate opened, both parties faced each other for the first time.  A Solar feared few things in the multiverse, but even Eco felt her resolve weaken a bit as a wave of despair washed over her.  Undaunted, she concentrated as she brought forth a spell that would anchor this vile fighter to the Prime, preventing her from entering Phlegethos.  Under normal circumstances, it would have succeeded but Entropy’s team had taken sensible precautions as well and the spell was resisted.  

Quickly, Eco moved to the other side of the Gate where she knew her enemies could not see her.  Noir, seeing the Solar moving somewhere out of view, charged Brahmin instead.  As she ran through the Gate she was nearly decapitated by Eco, who swung at the Blackguard immediately as she passed through the Gate.  Ignoring the blow for now, Noir reached the Planetar and began a duel in which both participants were masters of the greatsword.  Though Brahmin was skilled and powered by divine providence, he could not match the sheer martial prowess of his foe who landed several blows drawing blood and ripping through flesh and muscle.

Amal emerged next, initially meeting the same fate as Noir as he was cleanly struck in the flank by Eco’s greatsword.  Moving away from the Solar, the Dreadmaster invoked a powerful Necromantic spell at Brahmin as he tried to obliterate the celestial’s soul.  Counseled by his companion against such magics, Brahmin had warded himself appropriately and was unaffected.

Seeing his two fellows nearly brought down with a greatsword from an unknown source, Nurn wisely chose to tumble forward, his dexterity easily allowing him to avoid their fate.  Noir was locked in mortal combat with the Planetar and the rogue moved into a flanking position.  His sword pulsing with chaotic energy, Nurn was able to inflict mortal wounds upon his foe.

Abruptly, the Gate closed.

--------------------------------------------

Seeing her companion grievously injured, Eco gestured quickly as the Planetar’s wounds instantly closed.  Moving in to assist, Eco crossed swords with Noir trying to take the pressure off of her companion.  Amal directed his death spell at Eco but was thwarted yet again by the Solar’s abjurations.  Still distracted by the Blackguard, Brahmin barely noticed as Nurn attempted to slide his shortsword neatly between his ribs.  Nurn’s eyes popped open in surprise as the blade passed harmlessly through the celestial who assumed an incorporeal, ghostly form.  Without a sound, the form disappeared into the rocky ground.

As Eco held off the trio of her attackers, another Gate appeared, this one several dozen feet off the ground.  The Solar frowned as a hulking fiend with enormous wings stepped through.  Immediately, the fiend began casting, weaving a spell that created an extradimensional maze around Eco.  After the celestial disappeared, the fiend shouted loudly over the swirling winds, “Where did the other one go?”

Amal looked up, recognizing Entropy’s familiar guise, “He shapechanged into a spectre and disappeared into the floor.”

Each party member waited anxiously as they awaited either celestial’s return, nervously looking around the dark cavern.

Brahmin appeared first, materializing next to Nurn.

Without the support of Eco however, even the powerful Planetar could not hope to last long against such potent foes.  All four concentrated their power upon Brahmin and he quickly fell to their blows, broken and bleeding.

As they turned their attentions from their formerly living foe, Eco reappeared exactly where she had left.  Seeing her companion of many years in a pool of blood, she screamed in rage as she tore into Noir with savage fury.  With her vast array of magical powers and emotionally charged battle frenzy, the Solar certainly had the resolve to slay all her foes were it not for the timely intervention of Entropy.

Casting a spell and touching Eco, Entropy forced the celestial to dance.  Though the Solar defended herself admirably despite this significant handicap, she could not hold her own under such circumstances.  In her final moments of life, Eco thought of what could have been. 

If she had maintained her cool demeanor and concentrated she could have resurrected her friend within seconds.  After that, who knew what was within the realm of possibility?  With her inexhaustible array of magical abilities, Eco was certain she could wear her foes down.  But now she would die, forgotten and having utterly failed in her mission.  

As Noir's greatsword struck the killing blow across the nape of her neck, Eco whispered a prayer to the Lords of Goods begging their forgiveness.

The celestial uttered a scream unlike any the companions had ever heard.  Her body begin to stretch to an impossible length as her facial features became warped and elongated.  Then, in a flash of light and energy the mighty Solar disappeared and, in her stead, stood an utterly black portal.

Kicking the Planetar’s body aside, Noir dropped her weapon as she picked up the Solar’s fallen greatsword.  “What a waste!  To put such a powerful artifact in the hands of a sentimental and weak fool!”

--------------------------------------------

“Now what?”

“What do you think? We go through the portal and help ourselves to Desayeus’ Soul Totem,” Entropy threw the Dreadmaster a look of feigned surprise.

Nurn cautiously approached the portal, “Perhaps we should have brought the Githzerai with us as well.”

The Alienist shook her head, “I think not.  Joachim and his celestial brigade might try a little adventure into the Undying Temple while we are away.  A psi blast from an undead psychic warrior should slow them down a tad.”

After stripping their celestial enemies of their knick-knacks, the companions entered the prison of the god who was banned.

--------------------------------------------

Centuries ago, it was a place of splendor and magnificence, a palace filled with beautiful and exquisite works of art.  However, the years had not been kind as the multi-colored frescoes were cracked and faded, their time long since past.  In the corner were two beautiful beings with the trunks of serpents and the bodies of handsome men.  They were Lillends, the bards and artists of the multiverse.  Usually vibrant and full of creative energy, they instead absent-mindedly painted childish drawings on the wall using only their fingers.

At the approach of the party, they immediately stood up in surprise, drawing their longswords.  One of them spoke in Common, “Assassins!  So, after all this time you have come!  Not satisfied with merely imprisoning Lord Desayeus, the conclave has ordered his death!”

Amal put his hands up in a plea for parlay.  His was a silver tongue, but forked nonetheless, “Nay my friends.  We are hear to speak with Desayeus.  Where can he be found?”

The Lillends were uninterested in conversation as they continued to advance menacingly, “Bah!  Does the servant bring his master’s head to the chopping block?  Prepare to die murderer!”

Nurn and Noir quickly engaged as Entropy began to cast a summoning spell.  She was pleasantly surprised as the portal opened -- she was unsure that conjuration magic would function in a prison designed to hold a god.  Two large writhing masses of tentacles emerged, each holding an iron bar bristling with cruelly sharp barbs that tore into their own bleeding flesh.

As one Lillend was quickly taken down, Amal cast a spell at the other – crushing its will and enslaving it to his merest command.  “Now snake-man, tell me where your Master is.”

A tear escaped the Lillend’s eye, as he tried to resist the mighty enchantment.  But the Dreadmaster’s power could not be shrugged off so easily.  “He . . . Lord Desayeus in the northern most chamber.  He spends his days in endless contemplation, he is no longer a threat to anybody!  Please do not harm him!!”

“Silence insect!  Come friends, let us get this task over with.”

Their advance delayed briefly by the arrival of more armed Lillends, the companions approached Desayeus’ chamber.  

Before they could move further, Amal found himself encased in cube of force and Nurn tried to dodge a giant disembodied hand approaching him.  Though phenomenally quick, the hand grabbed the rouge nonetheless as it began to squeeze the life out of him.  Stepping out of the shadows was a statuesque human male of titanic proportions wielding a maul of pure, glowing energy.

"MORTALS!  SO YOU HAVE COME TO FINISH THE TASK THAT THE CONCLAVE OF GODS STARTED EONS AGO!  COME THEN, CRASH AGAINST THE SHORES OF ETERNITY AND BE BROKEN!"

Noir and Entropy’s pseudonatural creatures moved to meet him.


----------



## gfunk

Props to Joachim for this contribution!

Session 41 
A Celestial Interlude 

Joachim gazed upon the Platinum Heaven from the ramparts of one of Mertion’s numerous citadels.  As one of Just God’s most powerful mortal agents, he had been granted lavish accommodations in the great celestial fortress.  Looking upon a vast sea of green, the Inquisitor saw large groups of archons and paladins marching crisply across the landscape.  

One of Tyr’s many bastions of good and law, the citadel was constructed (or more appropriately, created) from seamless white marble.  In the distance, Joachim could see the City of Tempered Souls, known for its life-giving and restorative fountains.  He basked in the glow gently suffusing the entirety of the plane, regretting that he would have to leave this halcyonic place very soon.

In addition to the extraordinary accommodations he had been granted, Joachim had been given the temporary services of a petitioner of Celestia, a Lantern Archon.  The small globe of light flitted back and forth, gathering the cleric’s adventuring gear together.  Joachim began to arm and equip himself, noting the polished sheen on his armor resulting from the minor celestial’s care.  He began to collect his thoughts, planning his next invasion into the Undying Temple.

As he went over the scenario in his mind, Joachim heard a wondrous melody flowing downwards from the sky above.  The sound seemed to be that of a wordless song, one of grief the likes of which he had never heard.  The prayer was soon joined by another, then another, and another, until it seemed that an entire chorus was performing.

Looking skyward Jocham stared in awe at the congregation of winged Seraphim and Cherubim all singing in unison.  Joachim had frequently heard Entropy refer to these magnificent beings as Solars and Planetars but right now those words seemed like the vulgar attempts of a mortal to ascribe simple names to the unfathomable.

The heartrending aria continued, so beautiful and stirring that it seemed to magically affect all that heard it.  Below the Inquisitor, the legions of knights and templars dropped to their knees and bowed their heads in supplication.  Joachim found that he too fell to his knees, sobbing.  The choir’s melody slowly rose to a great crescendo, and the tone of mourning slowly changed from melancholy to rage.  At the highest point of the crescendo, the song ended, leaving only echoes in its wake.

Swallowing the lump in his throat, Joachim turned to address his celestial steward.  To his surprise, even the brightness of the Lantern Archon seemed to have dimmed somewhat.  

“What was that magnificent song?  I have never heard such music.”

The celestial being intoned, “The high choirs are mourning.  Each has lost one of their number.”

Wiping the remaining tears from his eyes, Joachim gathered his equipment from the Archon and began to prepare his spells.

------------------------------------

Just as Joachim began to open an interplanar portal to the Prime he abruptly stopped as a large shadow appeared over him.  Joachim looked up in awe as one of the Seraphim descended to the ramparts.  Teary-eyed but resolved, the great celestial being spoke, without introduction.

“Hail, High Inquisitor!  The Maimed God has asked that I speak with you.”

Bowing his head in obeisance, Joachim motioned for the Solar to continue.

With poise and command, yet without expression, Tyr’s servant spoke, “Our destiny has been sealed to a once unthinkable fate.  We find ourselves in an unenviable position where we must render assistinance to your former comrade, the mad sorcerer Entropy.”

The celestial spoke with such confidence that Joachim was wary to question, but nonetheless he was flabbergasted at such a statement, “Help Entropy?  But she is evil incarnate, intent on world destruction.  And you want me to help her?  I don’t understand!”

The Seraphim replied without hesitation, “Yea Inquisitor, yet she is not the greater evil.  The dragon Nalavara represents a sure threat to all of Faerun’s future with her continued consumption of newly created souls.  Entropy, while a loathsome creature, is the key to the dragon’s destruction.  You will defend her, and together with the might of the Even-Handed you shall slay the demonic wyrm.”

Joachim couldn’t believe his ears, “And what is to stop Entropy from killing me on sight?  You are aware, I am sure, that we share no love for each other.  And even if this dragon is destroyed, then what?  She will turn on me and blast me out of existence.  Afterwards, she can continue with her evil plans that much more unfettered.”

“Listen to me, human.  You are ordered, by Tyr himself, to find Entropy and assist her.  We leave you to your own devices on how you may accomplish this.  After your task has been completed, the sorcerer’s fate is in your hands, however, know this: I have a score to settle with that one.  My name is Israfel, and she forced me, against my will, to fight for her against a mighty fiend.  And, as you may have learned from our chorus, Entropy has slain one of our number.  She is to be brought to justice, one way or another.”

Joachim stuttered in shocked disbelief.  “En-En-Entropy is responsible for what I just heard?!?”

Without blinking, the angel replied, “Yes.  And she has succeeded.  My cherished comrade Eco and her consort Brahmin have both been murdered in cold blood.  Both were guarding the prison of a fallen deity, one who had committed the ultimate crime as ordained by the Overdeity." 

Israfel paused.  His mission was complete, yet he had a personal request to make, "Though Tyr’s orders in this matter are clear, I beseech you on behalf of the First Choir to recover Eco’s weapon.  It was made by Moradin himself on the Soul Forge in Erackinor.  It is now in the possession of one who was a beacon of light but has now been corrupted utterly by the Revenancer.”

Joachim was quickly going from confused to frustrated.  “So if I am to understand . . . Lord Tyr orders that I rejoin an evil ex-comrade of mine that is bent on world destruction, destroy a near-deific ancient dragon, finally bring Entropy to justice, oh, and recover the sword of a near-deific Solar that Entropy killed herself?  All without dying?"

A smile cracked the stone-hard exterior of Israfel’s visage, a rare event indeed, “There is no need for such scorn, Inquisitor.  You should be honored, as a mortal you alone can do what the combined might of the Seraphim cannot – enter the Bastion of Unborn Souls.  And take heart in the fact that if you fall, you will join the ranks of the Bene Elim.  Such is the fate of the greatest of Tyr's martyrs.”


----------



## gfunk

Session 43 
A titanic struggle 

Noir stood back, wary of Desayeus’ obvious power, as Entropy’s pseudonatural creatures circled the titan.  

In a howl of rage and fury, fueled by millennia of imprisonment the god's maul crashed into his opponent with unearthly force, easily crushing bone.  As the pseudonatural salamander fell over, Desayeus raised the warhammer above his head and brought it crashing down as pieces of flesh and sinew flew in all directions.

The second salamander plunged its cruelly barbed spear into the titan drawing blood and eliciting even more anger.  Seeing her chance, Noir charged into position and flanked the monstrous deity tearing into his tendons with expert precision.

Nurn struggled mightily, but he found that he could not break free of the powerful evocation as it slowly squeezed the life out of him.  Activating his helm, he teleported free from the hand’s crushing grasp and appeared next to Noir.  Placed in a similar albeit less painful predicament, Amal was encased in a cube of force.  He too was able to exit his confinement, but unlike Nurn, he had no interest in re-appearing so close to a fallen god so he instead choose to materialize in the corner of the large chamber.

Appreciative of Desayeus’ spellcasting power and obvious protective magics, Entropy launched an abjuration that tried to strip as many of these defensive spells away as possible.  The aura surrounding the titan dimmed, his actions slowed somewhat, and the many false images encircling him disappeared as the dispelling magic took effect.

Seeing himself surrounded by foes, Desayeus turned to face Noir and swung with abandon.  To the surprise of all, his gargantuan warhammer simply passed through the blackguard’s animated shield as well as her armor.  The first blow brought Noir to her knees, the second to the floor and the third and fourth were simply so much the thrashing of a corpse.

It was obvious at this point that wearing down Desayeus by conventional means seemed unlikely in the extreme.  Entropy conjured up a quasi-real image of herself from the Plane of Shadow as it moved towards the statuesque titan.  As she had done successfully with the Cathezar and Eco, Entropy forced her foe to dance wildly.  Taking advantage of the momentary reprieve, both Nurn and the pseudonatural salamander tried to skewer their foe, aggravating the wounds that Noir had inflicted.

Amal and Entropy both poured spell after spell into the dancing god; while the Dreadmaster tried to kill the titan outright with his Necromantic magic, his Alienist counterpart concentrated on her elemental evocations.  Despite their best efforts and incredible amounts of damage they dealt, the titan would not go down.  Recovering from his momentary incapacitation, he pounded the remaining pseudonatural creature into the ground and whirled his maul into Nurn who was sent crashing into the wall.

Assessing the situation, Entropy realized that they could not win.  Killing a Solar was one thing, but deities (even fallen ones), she realized too late, were another matter entirely.  She turned towards Amal who, by his expression, had obviously reached a similar conclusion, “Dreadmaster, grab Noir’s body and get the hell out of here!”  Needing no further encouragement, the priest scooped up the blackguard’s bloody remains and moved quickly to the prison’s exit. 

The Alienist was at an impasse.  As the titan approached Nurn’s prone body she knew that she could take the opportunity to escape.  However, there was a twinge of something at the back of her mind . . . concern for the slaad’s safety?  No!  She shook such ridiculous thoughts from her mind!  Looking at Desayeus’ numerous injuries, Entropy wondered how much more damage the titan could take.  Trusting fate, she conjured up a minor incantation and several tiny pinpoints of light tore into his back.  

The titan shuddered and fell to one knee.  Before Entropy could rejoice however, he stood once more and faced her, “IMBECILE!!  YOU SHOULD HAVE ESCAPED WITH YOUR COMPANION!!  NOW YOUR CORPSE SHALL JOIN ME FOREVER IN THIS PRISON!”

Entropy turned to retreat, but knew there was no point.  The titan could easily teleport to her location and deliver her to oblivion.  As she prepared herself for death, her foe paused momentarily, a brief gurgle and spurt of blood escaping his mouth.  Then the massive giant unceremoniously collapsed to the ground with a loud crash.  Standing on the titan’s head with a bloody short sword was Nurn.

“Fatality.”

----------------------------------------------

Extremely humbled by their encounter, the companions procured Desayeus’ Soul Totem as well as a host of magic items from the prison, as they returned into the screaming, howling winds of Pandemonium.  

Covered in blood and carrying what remained of Noir’s body, the Dreadmaster dropped the remains to the floor.  “Lady Entropy, our working relationship was meant to be mutually beneficial.  In exchange for a possible alliance I was to render aid to you.  However, slaying Solars and going after imprisoned deities . . .”  He paused momentarily as a high-pitched sound appeared near them.

Out of the blue a brilliant golden portal appeared, lighting the pitch blackness of Phlegethos.  Through it stepped a familiar figure clad in polished full plate mail bearing the herald of the god of justice.

Entropy’s eyes narrowed with loathing, “YOU!!  So, you have decided to strike at me when I am at my weakest?  Try your best, I will deliver you into the White Banshee’s embrace.”

Instead, Joachim put his hands up in a peace gesture, “Though I despise you with every fiber of my being, I have been ordered by Tyr himself to aid you in Nalavara’s destruction.  Her consumption of unborn souls has accelerated and represents a dire threat to the future of Toril.  I have been ordered to protect you until this task is accomplished.”

Placated somewhat by her ex-comrade’s conciliatory tone Entropy responded, “So that’s your game, eh?  What makes you think I still want to slay Nalavara, Joachim?”  Despite Nurn’s annoyed expression, she continued, “As a matter of fact I was headed back to the Undying Temple for a well-deserved rest while I plan the conquest of the Dales with my ally Amal, Dreadmaster of Bane!”

The Inquisitor smirked, “And how long do you think you can deny your destiny Entropy?  Though you may not wish to fight, by virtue of your noble birthright, Aamuel will continue to send agents to collect you.  Best you destroy the Wyrm on your own terms lest Demogorgon consume you in the process.”

“Bah!  What reason do I have to trust you?  Your failed and useless assault on the Undying Temple proves your hypocrisy.  And besides, you left behind both of your comrades for dead – though I do not fault you for that as they have proven to be excellent pawns for the Revenancer.”

The Alienist’s critical words grated on Joachim, but he had faith in Tyr’s wisdom, “They accepted the responsibility for their decision when they accompanied me.  But there is more Entropy, do not rest on your laurels just yet.  Your execution of Eco has angered many members of the Seraphim and more than one Solar now personally seeks your destruction.”

Entropy considered his words, “You say you have to protect me, eh?  No matter what?  What if decided to waltz into Hillsfar and begin slaughtering citizens, what would you do then?”

“My confidence in Tyr is absolute.  He has assigned me the task of keeping you alive while Nalavara still breathes.  No matter what occurs, I will not fail in my duty.”

“I need time to take this matter into consideration.  Come, we will return to the Undying Temple.”

“Never!  I will, on no account, return to that wretched place except to see it razed to the ground.  I will be in the Temple of the Triad.  When you reach your decision, contact me there.  As a token of good faith, I will bring back Noir from the dead.”

Producing a gem of considerable value, Joachim chanted as he began to recall Noir’s soul.  Thinking that the paladin was still a revenant animated by Entropy, the Inquisitor hoped that his spell would restore Noir to her former noble standing.  Curiously, however, he felt a wave of despair as he completed the incantation.

----------------------------------------------

It was an infinity of clutching horror, a place of endless torture, despair, and anguish.  As Noir’s soul tumbled through the many layers of the Abyss she felt the familiar pull of a resurrection spell.  But wait . . . it was not Amal but rather a goodly priest – Joachim!  What could that wretched cleric want with her now?  But, looking around at the eternity of terror she had to look forward to, the decision to return was not a difficult one.


----------



## gfunk

PC Stat Blocks (as we entered the final encounter area) 

*Entropy:* Female human Sor10/Alienist10; Medium-size outsider; HD 20d4+40; hp 97; Init +2; Spd 30 ft.; AC 22 (touch 14, flat-footed 20); Atk +12/+7 (1d4+3, _+1 dagger_); SA Summon alien, extra summoning; SQ Alien blessing, mad certainty, insane certainty, timeless body, transendence (20/+1 DR and electricity resistance 20); AL NE; SV Fort +14, Ref +15, Will +20; Str 14, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 26.

_Skills and Feats:_ Concentration +19, Diplomacy +10, Hide +2, Knowledge (Arcana) +26, Knowledge (The Planes) +26, Spellcraft +26; Alertness, Empower Spell, Energy Substitution (Sonic), Extra Spell (Maze), Greater Spell Focus (Evocation), Lightning Reflexes, Sculpt Spell, Spell Focus (Enchantment), Spell Focus (Evocation), Spell Penetration.

_Spells Per Day (6/8/8/8/7/7/7/7/7/6_; base DC = 18 + spell level, DC for enchantment = 20 + spell level, DC for evocation = 22 + spell level): 0--_arcane mark, daze, detect magic, detect poison, ghost sound, light, mage hand, read magic, resistance;_ 1st--_charm person, identify, magic missile, shield, sleep;_ 2nd--_cat's grace, endurance, invisibility, rope trick, see invisibility;_ 3rd--_fireball, fly, haste, nondetection, protection from elements;_ 4th--_dimension door, enervation, improved invisibility_ 5th--_cone of cold, dominate person, hold monster, wall of force;_ 6th--_antimagic field, project image, summon monster vi;_ 7th--_limited wish, reality maelstrom, reverse gravity;_ 8th--_bigby's clenched fist, otto's irresistable dance, maze, summon monster viii;_ 9th--_gate, mordenkainen's disjunction, shapechange._ 

_Posessions: Belt of giant strength +4, bracers of armor +8, bag of holding (4), bag of tricks (tan), bottle of air, boots of elvenkind, cloak of charisma +6, crystal ball, deck of many things, eyes of the eagle, hand of glory, headband of intellect +2, portable hole, 2 potions of cure serious wounds, ring of counterspells, ring of protection +2, robe of blending, vest of resistance +5._


*Joachim Dethick:* Male human, Clr6/Ftr1/Church Inquisitor10/Contemplative3; Medium-size humanoid (human); HD 6d8+1d10+10d8+3d6+100; hp 196; Init +3; Spd 20 ft; AC 32 (touch 17, flat-footed 29; 50% miss chance); Atk +15/+10/+5 (1d8+2, _+1 longsword_ ); SA Pierce illusion, force shapechange; SQ Detect evil, discern lies, immune to charms, compulsions, and possession, learn the truth; AL LG; SV Fort +26 Ref +15 Will +32; Str 12, Dex 16, Con 20, Int 17, Wis 27, Cha 10.

_Skills and Feats:_ Concentration +31, Sense Motive +27, Knowledge (Religion) +28, Spellcraft +28, Knowledge (Arcana) +12;  Brew Potion, Blind-fighting, Combat Casting, Empower Spell, Expertise, Improved Critical (Longsword), Skill Focus (Concentration), Spell Penetration, Weapon Focus (Longsword).

_Spells Prepared (6/7+1/7+1/7+1/7+1/6+1/5+1/5+1/4+1/3+1;_ base DC = 18 + spell level); Domains: War, Knowledge, Inquisition, Glory. 

_Possessions: Belt of dwarvenkind, boots of speed, carpet of flying (4'x6', 150 fly), cloak of displacement (major), daern's instant fortress, gloves of dexterity +4, headband of intellect +4, heward's handy haversack, +1 large steel shield of heavy fortification, +1 longsword, +4 mithril full plate, periapt of wisdom +6, ring of counterspells, ring of protection +4, stone of luck, tome of understanding +2 (read), vest of resistance +5_ 


*Noir:* Female human, Ex-Paladin8/Blk10/Ftr2; Medium-size humanoid (human); HD 20d10+60; hp 197; Init +0; Spd 20 ft; AC 34 (touch 14, flat-footed 34); Atk +29/+24/+19/+14 (2d6+10, _+4 dancing greatsword_) or +28/+23/+18/+13 (1d8+8/17-20/x2, _+4 unholy longsword_); SA Command undead, smite good, sneak attack +4d6; SQ Aura of despair, dark blessing, detect good,  lay on hands, poison use; AL CE; SV Fort +22 Ref +12 Will +15; Str 18, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 25.

_Skills and Feats:_ Concentration +10, Diplomacy +21, Handle Animal +12, Heal +8, Intimidate +14, Knowledge (Religion) +12, Ride +15, Bluff +12, Disguise +20, Hide +14, Knowledge (Drow) +8, Sense Motive +11, Climb +6, Jump +6; Cleave, Expertise, Extra Smiting (x2), Improved Critical (Longsword), Mounted Combat, Power Attack, Sunder, Weapon Focus (Greatsword).

_Spells Prepared (3/3/3/1;_ base DC = 13 + spell level).

_Possessions: Amulet of natural armor +2, +4 animated large steel shield, +4 dancing greatsword, cloak of arachnidia, cloak of charisma +6, +4 full plate, gauntlets of ogre power +2, potion of cure serious wounds, 3 potions of cure moderate wounds, 1 potion of fly, 3 potions of haste, robe of blending, scabbard of keen edges, +4 unholy longsword, winged boots._


*Hor'ahun:* Male githzerai, PsyWar17; Medium-size outsider; HD 17d8+85; hp 144; Init +5; Spd 30 ft; AC 35 (touch 19, flat-footed 30); Atk +21/+16/+11 (1d6+9/15-20/x2, _+3 keen mind feeder rapier_) or +23/+18/+13 (1d12+13, _+4 greataxe_) or +20/+15/+10 (1d8+12+1d4, _+2 impact/psionic charged longbow_); SQ Inertial armor, plane shift, psionics, SR 21; AL CN; SV Fort +19 Ref +19 Will +17; Str 22, Dex 20, Con 20, Int 14, Wis 20, Cha 22.

_Skills and Feats:_ Concentration +22, Search +12, Tumble +17, Stabalize Self +16, Knowledge (The Planes) +14, Psicraft +10, Diplomacy +9, Use Psionic Device +9, Spot +8, Listen +9, Hide +10; Craft Psionic Arms and Armor, Far Shot, Fell Shot, Improved Critical (Rapier), Point Blank Shot, Psionic Shot, Power Penetration, Weapon Focus (Longbow), Weapon Specialization (Longbow).

_Powers Per Day (3/3/3/3/3/3/1_; base DC =  varies depending on discipline); 0--_bolt, burst, detect psionics;_ 1st--_call weaponry, combat precognition, minor creation;_ 2nd--_animal affinity, combat prescience, vigilance;_ 3rd--_claws of the vampire, displacement, metaphysical weapon;_ 4th--_dimension door, dissolving touch, inertial barrier_ 5th--_adamant grasp, ecotplasmic armor, energy barrier;_ 6th--_shield of prudence._

_Posessions: Amulet of natural armor +2, 5 +2 arrows, 3 +5 arrows, belt of giant strength +6, boots of speed, bracers of health +2, broom of flying, cloak of resistance +5, cloak of etherealeness, 4 crystal capacitors (11 pts), +4 full plate, goggles of minute seeing, +4 greataxe, hand of glory, hat of disguise, headband of intellect +2, heward's handy haversack, +2 impact/psionic charged longbow, iron bands of billaro, 5 +1 keen arrows, +3 keen mind feeder rapier, quiver of ehlonna, monocle of detection, ring of evasion, ring of invisibility, ring of protection +4, 16 +2 shock arrows, torc of psionic might._


----------



## gfunk

Session 44 
Into the Bastion 

Joachim walked deliberately through the underground tunnels in Thunderstone.  A shrine to Kelemvor, the structure actually boasted a large and impressive secret area under the earth that was used as a base of operations by Joachim’s friend and mentor, the famous priest Alphar Turrin.

The Inquisitor knew, of course, that the area would be all but abandoned since Alphar had long since joined General Umarth and his undead Knights of the Undying Dragon.  They were marching into the south of Cormyr and launching a surprise attack.  No, he had come here not to see his old friends and allies, but to rest and reflect.

Although the impending war with the drow in Cormyr was of great political significance, it paled in importance next to Nalavara’s ravaging of the Bastion of Unborn Souls.  Joachim knew that there were several factions involved in this conflict; the demon lord Aamuel, one aspect of Demogorgon, actively sought the wyrm’s destruction so that he could claim her heart and slay his alter ego Hethradiah.  In addition, Nalavara herself would undoubtedly have allies of her own.

Walking out of the dimly lit tunnels and into a small armory set up by Alphar, Joachim wondered what his fate would be.  He had no illusions that Entropy’s alliance to him would last only as long as Nalavara lived, if that long!  At any time, he could be on the wrong end of any number of destructive spells and he doubted he would last long against the combined might of the Alienist and her two retainers.

Sitting in a small wooden chair, Joachim considered these possibilities, calculating how best to carry out the maimed god’s will.  Finally, his anxiety gave way to exhaustion and finally sleep.

----------------------------------------------

“As I was recounting to you before, Lady Entropy, I am afraid that my service to you is concluded.  In return for your alliance with Zhentil Keep I have made significant personal sacrifices on your behalf.  However, I will not accompany you and attempt to slay a creature who has killed Vangerdahast himself!”

Entropy looked at Amal sullenly and knew, in the interests of their alliance, she could not press the issue, “Fine, fine.  Leave me in my most vulnerable moment!”

Nodding, Amal stepped through his Gate and returned to Zhentil Keep.

After his departure, Entropy nervously fingered Desyaeus’ Soul Totem taken from the cold, dead hands of the Titan turned god.  She had become attuned to the artifact the second she held it, becoming instantly aware of the location of the Bastion of Unborn Souls.

The Positive Energy Plane.

Though it might seem like heaven to most, the plane was actually a trap for the unwary.  At first, visitors who were not immediately blinded by the radiance of the place felt full of energy, life and power – all injuries were healed, all disease cured, and all ailments eradicated.  However, as the positive energy continued to flow into living things, it eventually snuffed them out with its power.  And undead . . . well the walking dead did not last long . . .

This was not good news for a Chosen of the Revenancer a deity whose rule was fueled by unlife.

Barring the problems posed by Hor’ahun’s currently undead state, were the multitude of troubles Entropy faced once she actually entered the Bastion.  Nalavara would not go easily or quietly and she still had to contend with Aamuel’s servants besides.  The obvious “good” solution was to slay the wyrm she knew, but was that the only option?

As she had betrayed Joachim, Noir and Hor’ahun in the Undying Temple, could she do the same and ally with Lolth’s favored servant?  Surely Kiaransalee would not be pleased, but the White Banshee respected strength above all and what power could be held by one who laid claim to the Bastion itself!  A place beyond the influence of even the greater gods!

Yes, for now, she would go along with Tyr’s little scheme and cooperate with Joachim.  But she would keep her eyes open for opportunities.

----------------------------------------------

The four stood beneath the decapitated statue of Kelemvor in the plains of Thunderstone.

“Why did we meet here of all places?  Though I must say I love what you’ve done to the statue.”

Joachim threw Entropy a hateful glare, “Because it is a neutral meeting place.  So, by your presence I assume you agree to enter the Bastion with me.  Do you pledge to help me slay Nalavara and end the cycle of soulless births?”

“Yes, yes, I agree.  AND to show you how much I’m willing to trust you, I return to you the life of your friend, Hor’ahun.”

The Inquisitor looked at Entropy with considerable skepticism, “Excuse me?”

“The Bastion is, as you may or may not know, located in the Positive Energy Plane.  It is not exactly a hospitable place for undead so I grant you a boon.  I will destroy Hor’ahun’s current undead form thereby freeing his soul.  I then place his life in your hands to do as you will.  Noir!  Hor’ahun!  As we planned, if you please . . .”

Immediately, the undead githzerai dropped to both knees as Noir unsheathed her greatsword.  Hor’ahun bowed his head as if to pray and the Blackguard circled around him, raised her sword and brought it downward in a quick, powerful arc.  His head rolled on the ground for only a split second, before the githzerai’s entire body simply crumbled to dust.

----------------------------------------------

“Please, my friend, just listen to . . .”

“NO!  You have abandoned me before and now you ask me to join you in another mission that may well result in my demise!?  I thought Entropy was the crazy one!”

Joachim had abandoned Entropy and Noir temporarily and returned underground to Alphar’s secret chambers.  Knowing full well that his companion would want a full and complete explanation, not to mention his pent up hatred against his former captors, the Inquisitor thought it best to talk to Hor’ahun in private first.

“Please hear me well.  No matter where you go in the multiverse, even you cannot escape the effects of Nalavara.  This goes beyond ideologies!  Under what other circumstances could you see a servant of Tyr working with Kiaransalee?  Once the threat is neutralized, I swear to you that you can go your own way.  If you wish to remain with the forces of Cormyr, I promise you that I will find a place of honor for you.”

The githzerai sighed deeply and considered his friend’s words.  He would like nothing better than to tear Entropy and Noir limb from limb.  However, under the current circumstances and without Joachim’s explicit support, he knew he could not have his revenge.  However, after Nalavara was slain – when Entropy and Noir were depleted.  Yes, he would have his vengeance but in time.

“I agree Joachim.  I will enter the Bastion with the lot of you . . . for now.”


----------



## gfunk

Session 45 
The beginning of the end 

All were temporarily blinded by the sudden transition to the Positive Energy Plane.  Surrounding the companions was a brilliance beyond comprehension, limiting vision to only a few dozen feet.  The party struggled to move, but they found that they were rooted in space.

A veteran of extraplanar travel, Hor’ahun knew what to do, “Travel in this plane is accomplished by thought.  Just will yourself to move.”

Glancing around, Joachim could see no evidence of any structure or creature, let alone the Bastion of Unborn Souls, “Entropy!  What deceitfulness is this!  Lead us to the Bastion!”

“Hold on!”  Concentrating briefly, the Soul Totem shard around Entropy’s neck began to glow as it revealed to her the exact location of Nalavara’s lair.  “That way,” the Alienist pointed to nothing in particular.

Joachim and Hor’ahun flew ahead in a burst of speed, leaving the others behind.

----------------------------------------------

The creature stood ten feet tall, its body a weird hybrid of ape and boar – and it was rapidly loosing patience.  He angrily shook his wrist, trying to mitigate the intense pain.  In this plane, the insidious positive energy that permeated the place slowly infused travelers with its power until they exploded.  Of course, there were spells and magical items that prevented this problem but Aamuel, with his wicked sense of humor, had developed a more conventional solution.

Known as torture bracelets, the devices periodically extruded painfully sharp spikes into the wielder’s wrist.  Therefore, by constantly injuring the wearer, positive energy never overwhelmed him but rather was constantly at work healing the damage.

The demon’s orders were clear, however, no matter how badly he wanted to abandon his post he could not lest he invoke the wrath of his abyssal lord.  He was waiting for one of Demogorgon’s favored servants, the so-called Cathezar.  Though the Nalfeshnee had never seen the vaunted assassin, he knew enough to respect her fearsome reputation.

Suddenly, the demon heard a faint sound in the distance.  His companions seemed to hear it as well and began to prepare themselves for combat.  Before the Nalfeshnee could respond, he heard spellcasting above him as his muscles unexpectedly froze.  His senses still functioned however, and he felt a wave of panic as a clawed hand grabbed his head.

----------------------------------------------

In the distance, Joachim and Hor’ahun saw a massive dome composed of crystal that could only be the Bastion.  In front of the structure stood several creatures and one gigantic spider-like being.  Both allies stopped as they waited for their remaining companions to catch up.

Seconds later, Noir and Nurn appeared but Entropy was nowhere to be seen.  Invisibly, the Alienist had already moved ahead of all of them.

In the form a Balor, she silently flew over the group of demons.  She mentally tallied the fiends as she saw them, “Hezrou, Glabrezus, Nalfeshnee, and . . . RETRIEVER!”

If there was one thing Entropy feared and loathed it was arachnids.  Though she could not say whether this phobia had begun with Lolth’s declared vengeance against her, she nevertheless avoided such creatures at all costs.

Flying safely over the massive body of the Retriever, Entropy paused over the Nalfeshnee.  Quickly she cast a spell and paralyzed it.  Smiling, she could only wonder about the terror it must be experiencing.  Bloodlust taking over, she descended quickly grabbing the ape-like demon and tearing into its flesh.  Though the demon would regenerate most of the damage she dealt, it would certainly feel the pain.

Hearing spellcasting and seeing one of their foes freeze, Joachim, Hor’ahun and Nurn charged towards the massive construct.  Taking it by surprise, all three inflicted considerable damage.  In response, the creature’s eye rays flashed as Hor’ahun and Joachim were hit by fire and electrical energy.  Moving up to Nurn, the retriever grabbed the death slaad with its powerful pincers trying to crush him to death.

Noir moved to engage the Glabrezus, ripping into one of them with her greatsword.  The dog-like demon immediately dropped its torture bracelet, relying on the restorative powers of the positive energy plane to heal its injuries.  Concentrating, it adjusted the local gravity field in the area as the blackguard was thrown backwards.  The remaining demons closed on Noir.

The Nalfeshnee, in terrible pain, managed to dispel the spell that paralyzed him.  However, he still could not manage to overpower the Balor who was grappling with him.  Entropy relaxed her grip on the demon and blanketed the area with sonic energy, immolating her foe as well as a nearby Hezrou.

With his extraordinary agility, Nurn easily wiggled free of the retriever’s grasp as Joachim and Hor’ahun continued to pour damage into the construct.  Tumbling underneath it, Nurn’s short sword finally brought the immense creature down.

Between Noir and Entropy, the remaining demons did not last long.

----------------------------------------------

“Is this the best Demogorgon has to offer?”

Hor’ahun smirked as he kicked over one of the demonic corpses.

“Quickly!  There is no time to waste, we must find a way into the Bastion before my spell shielding us from the positive energy expires,” Joachim’s eyes fell on the exploded corpse of a glabrezu.  During the battle, the demon had relinquished its torture bracelet to take advantage of the positive energy.  But, the moment it had been fully healed, the additional influx of energy had caused it to utterly explode.

Entropy flew up to the Bastion.  The structure was truly titanic with each facet of its surface shaped like a snowflake.  In time, she found a small indentation where she could place her Soul Totem.  Gingerly placing the artifact in place, a large section of the wall disappeared.  

The entrance to the Bastion was thrown open.

----------------------------------------------

Po, Krushar, Thalidorus, and Grisly waited in anticipation.  They were the most powerful servants of Nalavara, tasked by their mother to repel the increasingly frequent demonic incursions.  In truth, the quartet had watched the dismembering of the patrol Aamuel had posted outside the Bastion with rapt attention.  

“Impressive.  It seems that another party is interested in the exploits of our mother,” Po quickly removed a potion from his belt and quaffed it.

Krushar followed suit, though Thalidorus and Grisly both lacking human hands merely growled in anticipation.

Though the slightest of the four in stature, Po had assumed the mantle of leadership.  His mother often reminded him that he was of “lesser” stock, though this had not stopped Nalavara from using her vast resources to harness his martial aptitude, honing him into a remarkable fighter.

Krushar, taken from the great wastes of the North proved a bit harder to sharpen.  However, he followed Po’s orders well enough and his seemingly endless fountain of rage fueled what he lacked in finesse.

The remaining two, Thalidorus and Grisly, were nothing more than animals in Po’s estimation but each had their talents.

As the wall shielding them from the outside disappeared, Po squinted as the brilliance of the plane seeped inside.  Before them stood a demon, three humans, and a wrinkly humanoid of some sort.  If they were a rival demonic faction, Po knew that his fiery breath would be worthless.  Gesturing to his companions, they waded into melee.

----------------------------------------------

Nurn laughed out loud, “A kobold!!  The mighty Nalavara must rely on a weakling kobold to defend her lair!”

Stopping for a moment, the slaad manifested one of his most powerful abilities and instantly struck Po blind.  However, one of the kobold's companions, a two-headed ettin dual-wielding greataxes, ran forward to engage Nurn.  With unbelievable speed and ferocity, one of the axes blindsided Nurn, sending the rogue crashing into the side of the Bastion.  Before he could recover, Krushar was on him again swinging with abandon.

The last thing Nurn felt was his torso being severed by two simultaneous axe blows.  His bloody body fell to the ground.

Surprised by the sudden and unexpected death of their ally, Joachim and Noir quickly moved to engage the ettin.  Hor'ahun brought them some additional time as he psi-blasted their other foes, including a draconic looking dire bear and chimera.

Entropy pelted the half-dragons with elemental magic but was surprised by the blind kobold at her side.  With uncanny precision, the small figher stabbed her repeatedly despite the considerable natural amor her Balor form provided.  Quickly, the Alienist began to feel light-headed from blood loss.  She changed into a Pit Fiend, hopeful that its regenerative properties would save her from death.

After taking Entropy down, Po listened carefully for the status of his companions.

Though he had taken them by surprise, Krushar did not last long against the martial prowess of the Inquisitor and Blackguard and had fallen.  As Po moved to engage the pair, Grisly managed to shake free of the effects of the Gitzherai's psi-blast and grabbed him.

As Entropy and Nurn lay in bloody heaps, the party fought hard against their remaining foes.  But the question remained,

Could they take down the blind kobold before it was too late?


----------



## gfunk

*Nurn* Male death slaad Rog5; CR 18; Medium-size outsider (chaotic); HD 15d8+60+5d6+20; hp 164; Init +12; AC 33 (touch 15, flat-footed 33); Atk +24 melee (3d6+6 plus stun, 2 claws), +22 melee (2d10+3, bite); or in humanoid form +30/+25/+20/+15 melee (1d6+11/19-20, _+5 chaotic short sword_); SA Sneak attack +3d6, psionics, spell-like abiliites, stun, summon slaad; SQ Acid, cold, electricity, fire, and sonic resistance 5, alternate form, DR 20/+2, evasion, fast healing 5, outsider traits, telepathy, find traps, uncanny dodge; AL CN; SV Fort +19, Ref +26, Will +19; Str 22, Dex 26, Con 18, Int 18, Wis 18, Cha 18.

_Skills and Feats:_ Balance +10, Bluff +21, Climb +24, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +26, Hide +31, Intimidate +6, Jump +26, Knowledge (History) +22, Knowledge (the planes) +22, Listen +22, Move Silently +31, Search +27, Spot +27, Tumble +33; Cleave, Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (short sword)

_Possessions: +5 chaotic short sword, +3 studded leather armor, +5 cloak of resistance, helm of teleportation, amulent of protection against detection and location, various poitions_


----------



## gfunk

Session 46 
Romping through the Bastion 

Avoiding the blinded Po for now, both Noir and Joachim turned to aid Hor’ahun who was being crushed by the draconic dire bear.  However, the Psychic Warrior rendered their assistance unnecessary as he teleported from the grasp of his foe to outside of the Bastion.  In frustration, Grisly reached forward and grabbed Joachim, tearing and clawing at him all the while.

Smiling, Noir decided that she would “trust in Tyr” that her companion could extricate himself as she turned on the chimera.  Unable to use his spells or magical items, Joachim’s life slowly began to fade as his opponent mauled him.  Before the killing blow could be struck however, the bear unexpectedly dropped his prey and began dancing!

Standing, the Inquisitor turned around and saw a bloodied and battered yet quite living Pit Fiend standing behind him.

It smiled, vile, green poison escaping from its fangs, “It will take a lot more than a puny kobold to kill me I’m afraid.”

As Noir struck the killing blow against the chimera, Entropy finished off Grisly and Joachim and Hor’ahun overwhelmed Po.  Without sight, the poor kobold did not last long.

“What do you suppose these things were,” Hor’ahun speculated as he rooted through the half-dragons' belongings looking for items of value and power.

Noir threw him an annoyed look, “They are spawn of Nalavara you dolt!  Can’t you tell that they are draconic!”

Stepping between the two before violence could erupt, Joachim tried to change the subject, “Entropy, what do you want to do about Nurn?  I can resurrect him of course, but I have not asked Tyr for that particular spell so we must rest for a day.”

“Bah!  I like that toad better dead anyway, he’s too noisy.  In any case, his timely demise will allow us to explore the Bastion at our discretion.  I have no desire to take orders from Demogorgon’s lackey and I assume you feel the same.”

Without further discussion, the party promptly stripped Nurn of his valuables and “re-distributed” them.  Though they were forced into an alliance, it was clear that all four of them bore no love for the death slaad nor the agenda of his demonic master.

----------------------------------------------

As the companions moved through the Bastion, they noticed that it was very much like a forest.  However, in lieu of wooden trees were plants composed of pure crystal.  Upon them grew glowing fruits – the pre-incarnate souls of legend.  

In one particular room, they noticed that a large patch of trees were reduced to dust.  As they stopped to examine, a large tremor tore through the area.

Appearing out of the ground were gigantic worms, seemingly constructed of crystal.  Both of them fired sonic beams at the party, injuring both Entropy and Noir.  It was clearly this type of potent energy that had utterly disintegrated the trees in the area.

To Entropy’s surprise and chagrin, Hor’ahun grabbed Joachim and teleported the pair to the opposite side of the area, safely out of reach of the Crystal Screamers.  The Alienist yelled after them, “You traitors!  I thought you were supposed to protect me, get your asses back here!”

While the Githzerai didn’t even deign to answer her, the Inquisitor was more forthcoming, “Our job here is clear, we are to slay Nalavara.  I am not some imbecilic game warden looking to mount the heads of strange creatures on my mantle place!”

Growling, Entropy tore a planar hole open in the Bastion, sucking the Screamers into a random plane.

“Now listen to me very carefully Inquisitor,” Entropy lectured now that the threat was neutralized, “Nalavara has spent years in this place preparing defenses carefully.  We must peel them back one by one.  Simply bypassing all her retainers would lead to a quick death.  Though we might face her, we would fall before the combined might of her servants.  Our only hope is to isolate the Wyrm from her minions!”

Joachim shook his head, “I disagree.  I am here for one goal and one goal only.  How you choose to interpret your mission is your own business, but mine is clear . . .” The cleric looked again at the trees that had been reduced to dust, “. . . crystal clear.”

----------------------------------------------

The remaining rooms contained a virtual cornucopia of interesting sights.  In one area of the Bastion, the party found the skeletal remains of a Paladin of Torm.  Clutched in the figure’s hands was a sword radiating tremendous power and magic.  Noir seized it at once but dropped it just as quickly.  “It’s cursed!  I should have expected such duplicity from a follower of that hypocritical god!”

However, subsequent handling by Joachim showed that the sword was quite safe.  “Had you not forsaken all that was good and bright by fleeing to the den of our common foe, you could proudly hold this weapon.  It is clearly a holy artifact of great power.”  Stowing the item away for later identification, the party pushed on.

Further exploration in the Bastion revealed that the Crystal Screamers were not the only creatures indigenous to this complex.  The party battled four glowing, incorporeal creatures that resembled leeches.  After they were defeated, the “soulsippers” exploded in a burst of positive energy.  Entropy, knowledgeable about such things, identified them as Energons.  

----------------------------------------------

As the party pushed further into the fortress they found that the number, size, and power of the Energons was gradually increasing.  During one pitched battle, where the party was fighting a pair of “soulmarauders” which appeared as monstrously large manta-rays, Joachim decided that he had enough of these pointless skirmishes and left Noir and Entropy behind as he pushed forward.

Despite the Alienist’s previous complaints, Joachim had no intention of “clearing out” the Bastion.  As he moved to the next room, he paused for a moment as he saw what could be the object of his quest.

Across the chamber stood a huge red dragon besides a diminutive human female.  Though Joachim was invisible, the wyrm’s head sprang up as it scanned the room for the perceived intruder.  Pinpointing his foe’s position, the dragon yelled a warning to his companion, “Lady Myra!  Beware, there is a humanoid intruder in this room.  Prepare yourself, I will take him!”

Confused as to why a dragon of obvious size and power would be addressing a human so courteously, the Inquisitor’s gaze slowly fell upon the herald of the female cleric.  TIAMAT!  The queen of evil dragons!  Without thinking further, Joachim dropped a Flame Strike on her just as the red dragon leapt upon him.

----------------------------------------------

After a prolonged battle, Noir and Entropy had finally dispatched the Soulmauraders.  Using their typical combat strategy, the Blackguard had stayed in the thick of things while her Alienist mistress safely lobbed spells from a distance.  Wearied from a prolonged struggle and suffering from near fatal wounds, Noir sheathed her greatsword.  Unfortunately, instead of a respite she was treated to a retreating, bloodied Joachim followed shortly by a rampaging dragon.

The dragon, in an absolute rage, was not particularly choosy about its opponents so directed its full fury at Noir.  As her retainer fell yet again, Entropy screamed at Joachim, “You fool!  How many times must we be crippled by your rank incompetence!!”

Entropy sent the dragon into a dancing frenzy and pelted it with Cones of Cold until its body fell to the ground, frozen and unmoving.  As she was doing this, both Joachim and Hor’ahun slew the cleric of Tiamat.

“As I’ve told you before, we are not here to dally!  I seek only to take the direct route to Nalavara,” Joachim was indignant after the conflict.

Shaking her head, Entropy knew that there was no point in arguing.  Removing a rope from her pack she enchanted it as it magically straightened and formed a gate into an extradimensional plane.  

“My friend, before we resurrect Nurn and Noir, we have a matter to discuss.”


----------



## gfunk

Session 47  
The noose tightens 

Getting to this location had been quite the chore, but Aamuel’s orders had been explicit.  

Any form of magical travel into Abysm would have been instantly detected by Hethradiah.  

Thus, after entering the Brine Flats from the 66th layer of the Abyss (also known as the Demonweb Pits), the Cathezar was forced to fly through the muck that was Demorgogon’s realm.  The layer was full of water of extreme salinity, the merest touch could dehydrate a mortal within seconds.

Pausing only to dispatch the half-fiends and demons that refused to acknowledge her authority, the Cathezar quickly made her way to the two colossal serpentine towers that were her master’s abode.  Of course, the bulk of this structure was located underneath the sea of salt – no non-demon had ever set foot in many of the lowest levels.

Moving deeper and deeper, she descended to the nether regions of the towers finally reaching a dark, featureless room of black granite.  The Cathezar paused, her serpentine trunk coiling beneath her bulky form as she rested on the ground.  After what seemed like hours, she felt a slight tingling in her head, which quickly turned into a sharp, stabbing pain.  She clutched her ears in anguish.

Had she been a lesser being, her mind would have been utterly corrupted by the vileness of Aamuel’s thoughts, “MY CATHEZAR!  WE HAVE NOT LONG, AS THE DESCENDANT OF DYDD AND HER COMPANIONS NEAR THE GOAL.  SOON AMMET WILL BE MINE!”

The Cathezar could hardly maintain a coherent thought, “B-b-but, Mast . . . “

“SILENCE!  SOON HETHRADIAH WILL NOTICE, WE MUST BE QUICK!  RETURN TO THE BASTION, I HAVE PREPARED A FORCE FOR YOU TO LEAD!  BRING ME BACK AMMET, MY CATHEZAR!”

As soon as the telepathic communication ended, the demoness speedily exited the chamber and began to ascend.  From there she would move through the Brine Flats once again and then to the Demonweb Pits, to the Icy Wastes, and finally to the Realm of a Million Eyes where she could Plane Shift to the Positive Energy Plane unnoticed.

She would secure Ammet for her master, but this task had become personal.  No one had taken her down before, and no one would do so again!  

Little did the Cathezar know that Hethradiah had already sent an agent of his own – and that he had already been instrumental in her defeat.

----------------------------------------------

“Not just yet, Joachim.”

The Inquisitor put away the diamond dust in his hand, the material component required to bring about Tyr’s miracle of resurrection, “What is it?”

Entropy stood.  Without armor, and only a wooden quarterstaff in hand she looked particularly vulnerable in the backdrop of the featureless demi-plane they had entered for shelter, “As I mentioned before, we have a matter to discuss.  Do you recall, many months ago, a promise you made to me?”

Joachim scratched his face nervously, “A promise?  Yes, I do believe I made an oath and, by the Maimed God, I have kept it!”

“Not quite.  You promised me that, if I died, you would resurrect me.  In fact, to sweeten the deal you will recall I gave you quite a powerful ring in which to store the spell.  However, Noir has informed me that you reneged on our deal, in fact throwing my corpse in the fire rather than honoring your bond!  A bit of melodrama, that . . .”

“But the fact is, I DID resurrect you in the end,” Joachim maintained, “so the letter of our contract was followed.”

Entropy laughed, a sound that once lightened the hearts of her companions but now only promised the retribution and vengeance of Kiaransalee “Were you a priest of Bane or Helm, I might consider that a reasonable argument.  However, the fact remains that you violated the SPIRIT of our agreement.  Nurn virtually forced you to bring me back.  In any case, this is past history.  Since you violated your oath, I demand you give the ring back to me, now!”

Joachim refused to be cowed by the Alienist, “Never!  You are alive, what more needs to be argued?”

Smiling, Entropy returned to a seated position, “Suit yourself High Inquisitor.  However, I advise you to be cautious once we return to the Bastion.  As our first day of travels demonstrated, it is quite the lethal place.”

“Are you threatening me?”

“Of course not.  I merely wish you to understand the gravity of our current situation, that is all.”

Joachim touched the ring on his finger.  In truth, after he had discharged the resurrection magic that he placed in it, he had replaced it with a powerful offensive spell.  He wanted it to be his ace-in-the-hole if he needed a powerful spell but was somehow restrained from casting.  Thinking a moment longer, he loosened the magic item from his finger and offered it to his companion, “If I give this to you, will you maintain your pledge to help me slay Nalavara?”

“Yes, unlike some, I keep my promises.  You are still alive, right?”

----------------------------------------------

As she flew through the now thrown open gates of the Bastion, the Cathezar noticed the dismembered corpses of several half-dragons.  “Aamuel has known about the Bastion for weeks now, and has sent numerous demonic forces to soften Nalavara, yet they were turned back on every occasion.  The descendant of Dydd, it seems, has more potent resources at her disposal,” the demoness thought.

Exactly as her master had described, the Bastion was like an octagon in shape with a web of rooms surrounding a central chamber, impossible to see because of a brilliant white light that permeated it.  There stood Nalavara and Ammet, impervious to all of Demogorgon’s incursions thus far.

Moving from room to room, the Cathezar finally arrived in an area where a large swath of crystal trees was cleared out.  In their stead stood a 20 foot tall crystal tower, with no apparent entrances and three arrow slits.  Several demonic forms cavorted inside, while two massive glabrezu stood at the top of the tower.

Flying down to meet her were two balors, “Greetings mistress.  I am Tamion and my companion is Buphalthus.  We place ourselves at your disposal.”

“Where is the descendant of Dydd?”

“Mistress, I do not know personally.  However, two of our Vrock scouts have spied a party of humanoids engaging various creatures indigenous to the Bastion as well Nalavara’s spawn.”

“Where are they now?”

The Balor bowed his head in chagrin, “I am afraid we have lost track of them mistress.  Undoubtedly, they have exited the Bastion to return later.”

The Cathezar glowered at her new minions.  

Tamion . . . this Balor was one of Hethradiah’s favored demonic servants!  The irony was delicious of course, one head of Demogorgon using the resources of the other to destroy his rival.

“For now we wait for the descendant of Dydd.  There is no need to take her alive, for I can raise her later.  Direct all attacks on her and ignore everything else!”

The demons grunted in affirmation and resumed their positions.

----------------------------------------------

Nurn stood up groggily as the effects of the spell were completed, “What . . . How much time has passed?  Why in the Nine Hells did you wait so long to bring me back?”

“Aw . . . shucks Nurn, you know we love you but we thought you earned a bit of a respite.  After your heroic stand against that blind kobold and his ettin lackey, we didn’t want to resurrect you right away – that would have cheapened your sacrifice!”

The violent expression on his face clearly showed the death slaad’s lack of amusement.  “So what has transpired in my absence?”

As Hor’ahun filled the rogue in on the details, Joachim moved to resurrect Noir.  Smiling cruelly, the Inquisitor decided to use a lesser raising spell on the Blackguard, thereby ensuring that her return to life would be painful and draining.

As Noir struggled to her feet, Entropy threw Nurn a bag of items.  As they clattered nosily at his feet, the Alienist explained, “While you were ah . . . resting . . . we managed to procure several items of power from Nalavara’s retainers.  Care to identify them?”

Among his vast repertoire of magical powers, Nurn had the ability to identify the property of magic items with a mere touch.  As he moved through the items, they were distributed to the party members who could best utilize them.

Finally, he reached the greatsword retrieved from the Paladin of Torm.  He paused momentarily and his eyes popped open, “Where did you find this!”

“We found it on a noble Paladin.  Obviously, he was slain in this place attempting to destroy the Wyrm.”

“This is no mere magical sword, but an artifact of great power!  It is enchanted specifically to slay dragons and grants the wielder several powerful abilities to make sure that goal is carried out.”

Entropy looked at the other party members, each attached to their own weapons, and addressed Nurn, “I believe we would like you to have it.  Consider it a token of appreciation for services rendered.”

“Excellent.”

----------------------------------------------

Sensing that the end was near, all the party members cast every conceivable defensive spell that they knew in preparation.  This lead to an interesting scenario, as Entropy rendered all party members invisible but also added an abjuration that prevented divinations from functioning.  Thus, even though all party members could _See Invisibility_ , they could not see each other — though Entropy could see them -- because of the _Non-Detection_ .

Before they departed Entropy slipped Noir the ring she had taken from Joachim, “Noir, this ring may save your life.  I have determined that Joachim has placed an empowered _Blade Barrier_ in it.  You may find it useful.”

As they continued on Joachim speculated on the central room, pulsating with energy, that they had avoided thus far, “I feel that I am somehow attuned to the Node at the Center of the Bastion.  Yet, I also feel that I am now being watched.”

Continuing on, they saw a large crystalline tower in the distance.  Within the structure and on the top, they saw a variety of demons.  Flying ahead, Entropy moved to neutralize the threat, “Pah!  More demonic fodder . . .”


----------



## gfunk

Session 48
The Final Battle [Part 1] 
Nalavara at the Center 

Flying high over the crystalline tower, Entropy’s _Non-Detection_ spell maintained her invisibility even in the face of the demons' divinations.  Stopping to hover over the peak of the structure, she saw a Balor, two Glabrezus, and a host of Vrocks looking to the sky with uncertainty – undoubtedly they detected an intruder in their midst but could not pinpoint her.

The Alienist noted, with considerable surprise, that the demons had many of their spells active.  Had the party’s presence been anticipated?  No matter, this situation could be easily rectified.  With a gesture, Entropy brought about the most powerful abjuration she knew, the bane of adventurers everywhere, the dreaded _Disjunction_.  In an instant, all of the spells in the area ceased functioning and all magic items were transformed into normal, mundane objects.

With the path cleared ahead of them, Joachim called upon the divine favor of his patron while Hor’ahun, Nurn, and Noir charged forward.  Completely unafraid of her quarry, the Blackguard landed in front of the Balor first, easily disarming the fiend with her greatsword.  The Psychic Warrior, hovering at the rim of the tower’s roof sent a psi blast flying through the area stunning all of the Vrocks and one of the Glabrezu.  Tumbling forward to engage the remaining Glabrezu, Nurn found that his blows were far more effective now that he was wielding the holy greatsword “Dragonhammer.”

The Balor looked around in confusion and disgust.  Apparently, his foes had prepared well for this battle as he could only see two of them despite his ability to _See Invisibility_ .  Trying to buy himself a little bit of time, he moved upward as he tried to remove his opponent’s magical protections.  Unfortunately, the spell, while effective, did not render any more of his opponents visible.

----------------------------------------------

In the distance, Tamion and his mistress looked on.  The Cathezar, having fought these particular adventurers on more than one occasion knew that splitting herself from the main force was a wise decision.  She gestured to the Balor standing next to her, “Strip them of their magical auras.”

Nodding, Tamion flew forward, his bat-like wings propelling him forward with unnatural speed.  As was the case with Buphalthus, Tamion found that he could only see a few of his opponents.  Concentrating on the Blackguard, he removed virtually all of her magical protections.

As if on cue, the Cathezar teleported directly into the melee amid the stunned Vrocks and Glabrezus – and the even more stunned expressions of her prey as they saw their long-time foe once more!  Though the demoness could sense at least four foes in her presence, she could only see Noir engaging a Balor and Hor’ahun flying at the edge of the tower.  She had seen both foes before, but where was the descendant of Dydd?

Unfortunately, she had not the luxury of time to ponder the situation and chose instead to strike at her closest opponent.  Sending the animated spiked chains around her body into motion, they danced around Noir as the deadly weapons found holes in the Blackguard’s defense eliciting cries of pain and sprays of blood.

The Cathezar’s head snapped up as she spied another human flying above her on a magic carpet.  This one bore the herald of the god of justice, though she was certain that she had not seen him before.  The cleric chose to avoid the Cathezar (wisely in her estimation) and engaged the Balor that Noir had disarmed, slaying him and damaging everyone with the resulting explosion of chaotic energy.

From far above the tower came a cone of sonic energy catching everyone – friends and foe alike – in its cacophonic roar.  The Cathezar listened to the spellcasting carefully, it was the descendant of Dydd!  Finally, she could end this farce quickly.

----------------------------------------------

Twisting wildly to avoid the Entropy’s all-encompassing blast of elemental magic, Nurn stood face to face with the Cathezar – only the demoness did not seem to notice him!  The death slaad smiled at the unbelievable irony and stroke of good fortune.  Here he stood, Hethradiah’s favored servant, within striking range of Aamuel’s favored servant.

Nurn hefted his holy greatsword and charged.  

The first blow took the Cathezar completely by surprise as the blade drew a deep gash across the demon’s face.  Trying in vain to take a defensive position, the Cathezar was instead struck again and again by Dragonhammer.  The chance of dropping such a powerful demon within such a short time was a feat that could normally be accomplished only by avatars and the most powerful abominations.

However, in this case, fate conspired with circumstance to yield that very incredible outcome.  With a look of absolute shock in her eyes, the mighty Cathezar finally fell.  The blows had been administered with a weapon of unadulterated goodness, rendering the wounds absolutely permanent and beyond the reach of her powerful regenerative ability.

The party members cried out in excitement as their despised foe fell for the last time.

With this turn of events, the party found that their remaining opponents fell easily and swiftly.

----------------------------------------------

After more than a day of travel, the companions had traveled completely around the Bastion – once again arriving at the entrance to the structure.

Joachim gazed at the central Node with trepidation, “It seems that there is only one more way to go.  Are you ready?”

By this time, Noir, Entropy, and Hor’ahun also felt the feeling of attunement mentioned by the High Inquisitor.  Exactly how this occurred or what it meant was not clear to any of them.

However, they all knew that their final and greatest challenge awaited.  With great anxiety they slowly approached the magnificently luminous beacon of light.  Their forms slowly melted away as they entered its depths.

In seconds, Joachim, Entropy, Noir, and Hor’ahun found themselves in a very different place.

Nurn, on the other hand, found himself on the other side of the Node having walked through it without result.

----------------------------------------------

Nalavara, continually aware of all living creatures in the Bastion, surmised their intentions as the companions prepared to enter the central Node.  The ancient wyrm, ravager of the great forest nation of Cormyr and slayer of Vangerdahast, its most powerful War Wizard, began to ready herself for the final conflict.

----------------------------------------------

There she stood, the object of their long quest.  Little in their lives or experiences prepared them to comprehend the size of such a creature.  Standing over 60 feet tall and stretching 80 feet from head to tail, Nalavara took nearly the entirety of the small chamber with her considerable bulk.

The very surface of this chamber was positive energy incarnate as pure soulstuff rolled on the ground like a shallow pool of green water.  In the distance, behind Nalavara, they saw a small stone tower with a diminutive humanoid figure at the summit.

The dragon’s ancient eyes fell upon the quartet of humanoids that had entered her chamber.  Yes, they were invisible but her incredibly perceptive senses rendered that fact irrelevant.  Opening her maw, she spoke and the room reverberated with the volume of her voice,

“WELCOME TO THE FONT OF LIFE, THE CENTER, THE VERY BASTION OF UNBORN SOULS!  IT IS NOW MINE, IT IS MY MOST PRECIOUS HOARD, THUS I HAVE RECHRISTENED IT AS MY BASTION OF BROKEN SOULS.  EXPLAIN YOUR TRESPASS, AND YOU MAY YET LIVE.”

At first the party members could only gape in awe at the dragon standing before them.  Entropy, however, found her voice first, “Mighty Nalavara, it seems that your consumption of newborn souls has caused the birth of soulless children on the Prime.  Not that I really care or anything, but some people,” the Alienist gestured towards Joachim, “are not particularly pleased with this development.”

“DO YOU THINK I CARE THAT THE SOULSTUFF I CONSUME CREATES A VOID OF LIFE IN THE MULTIVERSE?  NAY, FOR I HAVE BECOME THE ULTIMATE PREDATOR!  THE LIVES I CONSUME ARE PURE AND UNTAINTED BY INCARNATION, AND MY MEALS ARE ALL THE MORE SWEETER FOR IT!”

“YOU WOULD DO WELL TO JOIN ME HERE, INDULDGING YOUR OWN INNER DESIRE TO LIVE FOREVER.  THINK ON IT – YOU COULD COME AND GO AS YOU DESIRE, BRINGING NEWS TO ME OF THE EVENTS OF THE OUTER COSMOS.  IN RETURN I OFFER YOU YOUR LIFE, MY FRIENDSHIP, AND POSSIBLE IMMORTALITY!”

Though both Joachim and Hor’ahun openly scoffed at the demonic wyrm’s offer, Entropy and Noir paused.

“Immortal you say?” Noir’s mind raced with the possibilities.  Here, in the Bastion her soul could not be claimed by even the greater gods!  Here, she would finally be free of the Revenancer, the Red Knight, Tyr – the whole lot of them!  Finally, she could craft and execute her plans with impunity.

A wide smile crossed Entropy’s face as she considered the possibilities.  What greater conquest could she place at the feet of Kiaransalee than the Bastion of Unborn Souls itself?  None of her foes could strike at her in this place, not even the mightiest Seraphim!  And besides, she could complete her research on a Far Realms portal without harassment.

Seeing the opportunistic expressions on his companion’s faces with increasing alarm, Joachim decided to settle the matter for all of them, “Foul creature!  Do you think we would abase ourselves before you and murder countless preincarnate souls?  Your time has come, for the descendant of Dydd is among us and we will smite you in her name!!”

Nalavara’s visage immediately contorted into one of homicidal rage at the mention of her ancestral enemy, “THEN YOU SHALL ALL DIE!”

----------------------------------------------

The depth and breadth of combat experience of all the companions would far exceed that of even a sizable army, but Nalavara had existed long before any of them, having battled Dydd herself in centuries past.

With a mere flick of her claw, Nalavara brought about one her innate powers and her foes felt the air around their bodies become moist as the very water was leeched from their bodies.  The dragon began gesturing once again as four meteors came into being, slamming individually into Entropy, Joachim, Noir, and Hor’ahun.  Finally, she inhaled deeply and exhaled a blast of fire of astonishing heat and ferocity.

Entropy, Joachim, and Noir stood passively as they accepted the brunt of the blast.  Of course, these seasoned adventures had warded themselves appropriately with Joachim totally immune to fire and Entropy and Noir protected by a (now greatly weakened) energy buffer.

Hor’ahun, however, was a slightly different case.  Subjected to a _Greater Dispelling_ while fighting the Balor Tamion, the Githzerai’s resistance to fire had been taken down.  Though he was fast, executing a brilliantly timed backflip to avoid the incoming conflagration, the Psychic Warrior could not escape the cone and was consumed within it.

When the fire subsided, Hor’ahun’s charred corpse came crashing down.

Her initial barrage successful, Nalavara paused to appraise her opponent’s reactions.

Entropy strode forward and rose her arms as she recited the verse she had been told by the druid at the Church of Elements so long ago, “In the name of Dydd, whose blood is my blood, who slew your heart, feel again the pain of your heart’s demise!”

The entire room became suffused with a ruby red glow as Entropy’s body began to pulse with energy after reciting the mystical phrase.  Nalavara’s countenance turned to one of shock and horror as she stood rooted in place.

Smiling, the Alienist continued, “And feel the embarrassment of your spell's demise!!”

Conjuring forth a _Disjunction_, Entropy looked on in satisfaction as Nalavara’s myriad spell defenses were peeled away in an instant.  Inexplicably, the tower behind the wyrm disappeared as well and its occupant fell 60 feet, yelping in pain as she fell to the ground.

Immediately, Noir and Joachim charged as they tried to break through their foe's considerable natural armor.  Though many of their blows failed to penetrate, trickles of blood began to flow down the dragon’s flanks.  

Entropy ran up to her ancestral foe, casting _Irresistible Dance_ and discharging the spell.  As if an earthquake had overtaken the room, the chamber shook as Nalavara began to sway back and forth.

Knowing that her foe could not dodge, the sorcerer fired a double-empowered _Cone of Cold_ causing large patches of frozen scales to appear on the dragon’s face and neck.  While Noir continued to stab Nalavara mercilessly, Joachim conjured up a _Blade Barrier_  around the wyrm’s head, but the blades bounced off harmlessly, unable to bypass Nalavara’s innate magical resistance.

Before Entropy could cast another spell, the trio heard the sound of casting in the distance.  Apparently, the humanoid who had fallen from the tower, a kobold as it turned out, had produced a scroll.

The results were immediate and dramatic as Nalavara stopped dancing and looked down with utter contempt upon the ants trying to slay her.


----------



## gfunk

Session 49  
The Final Battle [Part 2] 
Entropy versus Joachim 

With a dire sense of urgency, he ran throughout the Bastion trying in vain to ascertain a method of entry into the central node.  The party had entrusted him with Dragonhammer, an artifact forged specifically to destroy evil dragons, yet he was somehow prevented from joining the fray.  Could it be that Aamuel himself sought to keep Nurn away from Nalavara?  Or perhaps did Entropy place a _Dimensional Anchor_ on him without his knowledge?  In either case, the slaad knew that his time was running out.

In frustration, he ran again into the node – but maddeningly appeared on the other side once more.

----------------------------------------------

Nalavara paused to study her adversaries.  Indeed, Dydd’s descendant was as powerful as the original druid who slew her heart.  Concentrating briefly, the wyrm _Hasted_ herself and conjured forth another spell.  As before, three meteors appeared out of thin air and slammed into the three remaining companions.  The dragon smiled in satisfaction as Dydd’s descendant and her greatsword wielding ally both buckled from the onslaught.  Yes, though they had prepared defenses against fire they were already being overwhelmed by her impressive spell repertoire.

Trying to heal her wounds as quickly as possible, Entropy assumed the form of a Solar and her injuries began to close.  As before she touched the dragon and discharged an _Irresistable Dance _ and Nalavara was duly ensorcelled.  This time, however, the Alienist made sure  that she put the meddlesome kobold in the path of her twice empowered _Cone of Cold_.  Though it failed to penetrate the wyrm’s considerable spell resistance, Pembroka, the kobold bard, fell.

Magically hastened, Joachim conjured a _Blade Barrier_ at the level of his foe’s head as it tore into her scales with astonishing ferocity.  Taking a cue from her compatriot, Noir discharged the empowered _Blade Barrier_ in her ring at Nalavara’s feet.  Unfortunately, it did not have the desired effect as the whirling swords merely bounced off the dragon’s hide.

Over the course of the next several seconds, all three tried in vain to kill the red dragon through sheer damage.  Aware that their foe could not dodge properly, both Joachim and Entropy continued to administer a beating via empowered _Blade Barriers_ and _Cones of Cold_.  In the meantime, the blackguard had unsheathed her longsword with which she was a true master and aggravated Nalavara’s rapidly multiplying wounds.

The damage was enough to slay the Cathezar three times over . . .

After Nalavara stopped dancing, she realized that she could no longer treat these insects with the contempt she had laid upon her demonic adversaries.  Deftly swinging her claw in Noir’s direction, the dragon grappled the warrior with her fantastic strength.  Just as quickly, her colossal maw came snapping down on Joachim’s tiny body, lifting him high up in the air.

Entropy looked on in despair, she had subjected Nalavara to the mightiest spell combinations she knew, yet it was not enough.  Though she had some spells left in reserve, the Alienist was loathe to use them lest she be unable to finish off Joachim as well.  Praying to Kiarnasalee that their foe was nearly defeated, she fired off five pinpoints of light which slammed into the dragon.

“A MAGIC MISSILE!  HAVE YOU LOST ALL STOMACH FOR THIS BATTLE, DYDD’S DESCDENANT?  NO MATTER, WATCH AS YOUR FRIENDS DIE!”

Surrounded by multiple _Blade Barriers_, the dragon smiled wickedly as she dragged her helpless victims towards one of them.  She stuck her claw holding Noir into the spinning morass of death.  The blackguard screamed in agony – there was no escape as the swords slowly sliced her to death.

“Stop!!  I yield, mighty Nalavara!  Show me mercy and I will pledge my allegiance to you!”

The mighty creature studied Noir’s face, contorted in pain.  She could smell her fear her . . . duplicity.  There could be no doubt that this mote of a creature was simply trying to save her own skin.

“LIAR!!  YOUR ALLEIGANCE BELONGS TO ANOTHER!  DIE!”

Though the Inquisitor didn’t particularly care that Noir was being shredded by his own _Blade Barrier_, he found that he was in an impossible situation.  His hands were absolutely pinned and the dragon’s grip was so tight that he could barely heave his chest to breathe.  Composing himself, he launched a powerful death spell at Nalavara, one that required neither somatic nor material components.  The feared _Power Word Kill_ spell could snuff out the life force of the most powerful of opponents.

It utterly failed to affect the wyrm.

----------------------------------------------

It was time to take a different strategy, Entropy decided.  Wishing to conserve her spells, she shapechanged into a Storm Giant and moved to pick up Noir’s greatsword which had been discarded on the ground.  Charging the dragon, Entropy hit it as hard as she could.  Though her strength was unquestionably tremendous, the damage of the blow was minimal.

Just as Noir was about to expire, Nalavara dropped her body into the whirlwind of blades.  Her body parts flew around the room in a shower of gore and viscera.  

Turning on the “storm giant” harassing her, Nalavara leaped high into the air and landed directly on top of it.  Moving back too late to avoid the dragon’s bulk, Entropy was smothered underneath her immensity.  Try as she might, she could not squeeze out.

Joachim, with supreme force of will, tried his best to extricate himself from Nalavara’s maw but he found it was no use.  He screamed in pain as her teeth slowly ground him to death.

Suddenly, Nalavara no longer felt the pressure of the giant underneath her body as a spectre floated out of the floor and to the other side of the chamber.  

“COWARD!  HOW LONG CAN YOU EVADE THE INEVITABLE?  WATCH THEN, AS YOUR FRIEND DIES A SLOW, PAINFUL DEATH!”

As her teeth came down on Joachim, he knew it was the end.  The pain was unbearable!  In seconds he was certain his body would be snapped in two!  In desperation, his arm flexed as he reached to his belt and removed a small replica of a tower.  Speaking the command word, the _Daern's Instant Fortress_ expanded to its full size.

In the distance, Entropy blinked in bewilderment.  All of a sudden, her “ally” came tumbling out of the wyrm’s mouth as a large stone tower filled its maw in the blink of an eye!  She hid a secret smile, indeed the priest of Tyr was a wily one.

In rage and frustration, Nalavara continued to clamp down her teeth as the entire tower began to fracture and crumble to pieces.  Large pieces of masonry fell to the ground and Joachim had to move quickly to avoid being crushed to death.

Sensing their last chance, both allies were quickly upon the dragon.  In contrast to their original strategy, Joachim and Entropy used brute force combined with highly magicked melee weapons.  Glad to oblige them, Nalavara responded in kind.

After a few tense seconds of combat, Entropy was able to strike a telling blow in her Storm Giant form.  Hitting Nalavara’s back with her gargantuan greatsword, she actually caused to wyrm to tip forward.  There, Joachim was waiting for her with his holy longsword.  Against evil adversaries, the sword was capable of inflicting horrific damage – the Inquisitor plunged it directly into the dragon’s heart.

“FOOLS!  YOU DO NOT KNOW WHAT YOU HAVE RELEASED THIS DAY!  YOU WILL . . .”

Slowly, the golden sheen of Nalavara’s eyes were replaced with milky white pupils as she crumpled to the ground with a loud rumble.

Finally . . .

Nalavarauthatoryl the Red, destroyer of Corymr, ravager of the Dales, and scourge of Unborn Souls was destroyed.

----------------------------------------------

They stared at the corpse dumbfounded.  Did they dare think that they alone had accomplished what the mightiest beings in Faerun could not?

However, their sense of joy was short-lived as they heard a sickening ripping sound!  A pair of clawed hands appeared where Nalavara’s heart should be as it tore open skin and flesh.

Out stepped a 12-foot tall demonic winged creature with a blood red body.  It’s entire form seemed to pulse with a regular rhythm.

The heart itself was alive!  It was a living demonic entity!

With a whump the demon’s wings unfurled as it’s entire body exploded into flames, “Free!  Ammet returns!  My weapons of old – to me!”

For a brief moment the entire room was plunged into absolute darkness.  Then the light returned and in Ammet’s clawed hands were a rune-inscribed greatsword and three-headed whip.

The demon slowly turned to face his liberators.  Though Ammet could sense two creatures in the room, he could only see one.  He turned to Joachim and spoke, “You have done Ammet a great service.  But you, and you alone, know that Ammet is back.  Ammet prefers his renewal to remain a seceret.  So, your lives, and your souls, are forfeit!”

As Ammet stepped forward to execute his ultimatum, he heard a voice in his head:

_Agents of Aamuel and Hethradiah seek your demise.  The priest before you is an unwitting pawn but the death slaad waiting for you outside is not.  Your only means of escape is to ally with me._

----------------------------------------------

For some strange reason, Ammet paused and began looking around.

Joachim needed no further invitation to attack and the Inquistor charged forward with his holy sword.  Barely brining up his greatsword in time to block, Ammet was nonetheless slashed by the sheer downward force of the blow.

Flying backwards and upwards, the demon released a _Greater Dispelling_ covering a large area of the chamber.  He had hoped to reveal his unseen “benefactor” but had no such luck.  Entropy cursed as she returned to her normal form after her _Shapechange_ spell was dispelled.  She was not quite ready to give up on Ammet yet and sent him another telepathic message:

_You have attacked me, yet my offer holds.  Ally with me and your survival is assured.  I care nothing for Demogorgon, killing Nalavara was my sole business!_

The Alienist heard the reply almost immediately, _What of your ally?  His life is forfeit!_

Entropy smiled and began casting.  A giant disembodied fist appeared next to the demon as it tried to pummel him.  Though it would have normally hit unerringly, Entropy missed on purpose.  She decided to keep up temporary appearances so as to not arouse Joachim’s suspicion.  She replied, _If you can’t kill him yourself then I will intervene!_

Joachim ran to his magic carpet, precisely on the ground where Nalavara had seized him.  Mounting it, he commanded it to move forward so that he could engage Ammet.

The demonic heart was waiting for him as it unleashed the full fury of its greatsword and whip on this impudent mortal.  To Ammet’s absolute shock the priest dodged masterfully and his shield deflected what should have been a decapitating strike.  

Behind him both heard Entropy casting a spell.  _Shapechange_!  Both opponents could hear massive footsteps as a very large form neared.

Ammet heard the words he had been longing to hear, _Drop all pretenses!  I will aid you._

“I’m sorry Joachim but this is not business.  It’s purely personal.”

With mounting dread, the Inquisitor felt his body being crushed once again in the maw of a dragon!  Entropy had changed form into Nalavara and had betrayed him!

Ammett laughed at the priest's struggles.

He moved in for the kill.

----------------------------------------------

After running through each room in the Bastion at least a half-dozen times, he finally felt a feeling of attunement.

At last!  Without hesitation, the death slaad made a beeline for the central node.


----------



## gfunk

Session 50  
”The Final Conflict [Part 3]” 
Resolution 

Ammet howled with delight.  The foolish mortal dared to think that she could bargain with him!  After he eviscerated this priest, he would take perverse delight in seeing his “ally” suffer a slow and painful demise.

As the demon approached him, Joachim felt a bone jarring blow as Entropy’s _Clenched Fist_ pummeled him mercilessly.  The only spells he knew required somatic components, quite impossible to cast in his current predicament.  He silently cursed to himself as his faith begain to waver, “How could I have trusted her!?  She betrayed me already, what a fool I was to follow the guidance of Israfel . . .”

Joachim was snapped out of his trance with a painful crack of Ammet’s whip.  The three-pronged weapon found its way through the slits in his full helm, tearing into skin and leaving permanent, bloody scars.

Entropy laughed at the Inquisitor’s helpless state as she continued to clamp down on his body, slowly hammering her way through his enchanted armor.  “So, in the end, Joachim you were nothing more than my pawn.  And justice for all . . .”

Like a bolt of lightning from the heavens, an idea suddenly struck the tortured priest.  He not a mere cleric in the Maimed God’s hierarchy, but a High Inquisitor.  In his hands he held the power to ferret out the most insidious evil of all – the hypocrites who called themselves Tyrites but were actually using the order for their own nefarious purposes.  To this end, Tyr had graced him with several powerful abilities – his mind was forever his own, never could his actions be influenced by even the most powerful magic.  Even the Zulkir of Enchantment could hold no sway over him.

However, he had one additional power that he had never before used as the opportunity never presented itself.  In his capacity as Inquisitor, he had the ability to identify those who could change form and corrupt the priesthood.  He could force these charlatans to their original form!!

Without further hesitation, his hand grasped one of Entropy’s teeth as powerful magic coarsed through his body.  What happened then was nothing short of a miracle.  Instead of Entropy holding him helpless and at the mercy of Ammet, the massive red dragon changed shape rapidly until she returned to her original humanoid form.  

To the Alienist, it was the realization of her worst nightmare.  Suddenly, she simply held Joachim in a bearhug.  She immediately willed herself to resume her massive form, but something . . . someone prevented her from shifting!  Given sufficient time and effort she would be able to work through the magical block but now . . . 

Smacking his now weakened foe with an elbow smash to the face, Joachim easily broke her grip.  Much to his chagrin however, he fell 60 feet to the ground and landed prone with a resounding crack.  The pain was fully bearable however, for now he had the advantage!  He quickly stood and ran towards his flying carpet.

“Fool!  Dispel the magic on his carpet!  Our flight is our only advantage now!!”

The demon did not appreciate the temerity of his yet unseen ally, but even he could see the logic of her advice.  Concentrating briefly, Ammet cast a _Greater Dispelling_ on the carpet rendering it temporarily non-functional.  To add insult to injury, the _Clenched Fist_  slammed into the running Inquisitor once more.

In a rage, Joachim turned around and launched his own _Greater Dispelling_ at the _Clenched Fist_ as it disappeared in a puff of smoke.  “Coward!  Show yourself and feel the wrath of the justice!!”

----------------------------------------------

Before his foes could respond, all eyes in the room fell on the new arrival. 

The young man with close-cropped blonde hair charged forth with his greatsword.  Seeing the gigantic corpse of Nalavara spread out over the chamber, Nurn looked to the ceiling and saw Entropy and something else . . . Ammet!!!

All this time, Hethradiah had informed him about the demon.  Nalavara was merely a means to the goal, an unwitting vessel that stored the only being who could cause his master’s demise.

“Nurn!  Entropy has allied herself with this vile demon!  She seeks to help him escape the Bastion!  If you truly serve your master, help me destroy them both!!”

The death slaad involuntarily assumed his true form, standing a full eight feet tall.  His fists clenched as adrenaline pumped through his massive body.  After all this time, after all the sacrifices he made in this human sorcerer’s name . . . SHE HAD BETRAYED HIM!!!

Nurn held up his hand and brought forth his most powerful spell, the _Finger of Death_ .  

Normally, nothing should have happened.  Not only did Ammet have considerable resistance to magic, but he was especially robust due to his draconic nature.  But it seemed that Tymora smiled upon the death slaad this day.

Ammet’s fiery eyes that promised hellish tortures lost their fiendish luster as the demon fell from the sky.  As soon as he hit the ground, he exploded in a tremendous blast that rocked the entire chamber.

----------------------------------------------

The three combatants stood for a moment at a standstill, each with their own agendas.  The circumstance that had brought them together no longer existed.  What would they do now?

Entropy spoke first, “Joachim, that was quite the misunderstanding.  Perhaps the Revenancer has allowed you to live this day.”

The cleric angrily looked up in the air – he still could not see the sorcerer.  Nurn appeared to have calmed down and the slaad seemed to have no further reason to fight.  But the real question remained – could Joachim take Entropy?  The Inquisitor, with the ability to purge all the invisibility in the chamber, strongly doubted that the sorcerer could stand up to him in an honest fight.  However, what would happen if he lost?  

Without doubt, the “Chosen” would take his body back to the Prime to be animated as a servant of the Revenancer.  No, he could not live like Noir had chosen to do.  Besides, the entirety of the Dale armies was currently marching on her precious Undying Temple, not to mention the Knights of the Undying Dragon from the south.  Yes, he was sure that her evil would be displaced once and for all.

“Very well sorcerer.  However, the solar’s sword is mine, I promised the Seraphim that I would return it to them.”

“Help yourself.”

Suddenly, five creatures stepped into the chamber.  They seemed to be composed of pure, positive energy and they slowly assumed humanoid shapes.  They began to glow as bolts of lightning arched out from them, striking everyone in the room.  Immediately, all the companions were healed and both Noir and Hor’ahun stood once more.  A feeling of unadulterated joy filled the Bastion.

One energon stepped forward and spoke, “The cycle of life has been repaired.  The Ban of the Unborn sleeps, and gods, and yes, all creation breathes easier.  We are the manifestation of the life force of creation.  We thank you.  Receive our gifts and be glad.”

The being paused as his companions exited the chamber.  It continued, “But all is not well.  Though Nalavara has consumed countless preincarnate souls, there is one that remains unclaimed.  She imprisoned him, but now with her demise, Vangerdahast is once more free.”

Joachim’s eyes lit up at the mention of the famed leader of Cormyr’s War Wizards.  “Yes, release him!  I will take him home!”

“So be it.”

A nimbus of light appeared in the center of the chamber as it coalesced into human form.  An elder gentleman wearing the royal hunter green robes of the Cormyrian nobility slowly stood.  His eyes immediately fell on the deceased Nalavara.  “But how . . . I was _Imprisoned_ by the Wyrm.  Have you freed me?”

The Inquisitor strode forward and clasped the wizard’s shoulder, nearly in tears, “My friend, I am honored to report to you that Nalavara has been slain.  And, furthermore, the liberation of your country is nigh.  As we speak, elements of the goodly kingdoms of the Dales approach.”

Entropy, dismissing her _Invisibility_, flew next to Vangerdahast.  “I have heard much about you old man.  It please me greatly that those stories were mere fairy tales told to frighten infant drow.  I look forward to personally slaying you and animating your corpse in service to the White Banshee.”

Vangerdahast shot her an intense stare, but was too bewildered to respond.

“Each of you has received a soul jolt.  Your wounds will be healed nearly as fast as your opponents can deal them.  In the unlikely event of your demise, our powers will bring you back from the dead immediately.  But then our gift will be totally spent,” the energon interrupted.

Nurn smiled as he placed his artifact greatsword over his shoulder, “Well, my work here is done.  Despite your betrayal you have all served Demogorgon admirably,” he turned to face the energon, “Keeper of the Bastion, send me home!”

“It is the least we can do,” the energon opened a gate to the Brine Flats.

Turning to face his comrades one final time, Nurn spoke, “I wish I could say it was fun, but I hope to never see any of you alive again.  Should you ever cross Hethradiah, expect me to pay you a visit.”  He stepped through.

“Vangerdahast, please come with me.  I will return you to the regent of Cormyr – she is currently under the protection of the Simbul in Algarond,” Joachim then addressed Hor’ahun, “My friend, I know that our relationship has been a rocky one.  But I know you are honorable at heart and a skilled warrior without peer.  Please come with me, I promise to give you a place that befits your meritorious service to Faerun.”

The githzerai bowed his head as he thought it over, “Joachim, I have wandered all the Outer Planes and rarely have I felt home anywhere.  But I recognize the truth of your words and, despite the treachery of our one-time comrades,” he glared at Entropy, “you have always treated me equitably.  Let’s go.”

A golden gate was immediately opened to the Platinum Heaven and the trio exited.

Entropy turned to Noir, “Come, blackguard.  We have a long-delayed audience with Lady Kiaransalee.  The Great Revenance will be completed and all of Faerun will know what it means to cross the Revenancer.”

The gate to Naratyr, the City of the Dead, was thrown open and the Chosen of Kiaranslee stepped through.  Noir paused for a moment and swore under her breath, “Yes, _mistress_ there will be many changes indeed.”

With that, the final mortal left the Bastion of Unborn Souls.  

Indeed, many preincarnate souls would be needed in the coming days to fill the huge void that would occur following a veritable bloodbath on the Prime.


----------



## gfunk

*Entropy (Chosen of the Revenancer)* 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Medium Outsider (Native)*
*Hit Dice:* 21d4+42 (101 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 21 (+1 Dex, +8 armor, +2 deflection), touch 13, flat-footed 20
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +11/+15 
*Attack:* +4 dancing greatsword +15 melee (2d6+10) or light crossbow +12 ranged (1d8)
*Full Attack:* +4 dancing greatsword +15/+10 melee (2d6+10) or light crossbow +12/+6 ranged (1d8)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft/5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Extra summoning, summon alien, spells
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 10/magic, alien blessing, mad certainty, insane certainty, pseudonatural familiar, timeless body, transcendence, resistance to electricity 10, darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 5, soul jolt
*Saves:* Fort +14, Ref +15, Will +20
*Abilities:* Str 18, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 26
*Skills:* Concentration +21, Diplomacy +10, Hide +2, Knowledge (Arcana) +27, Knowledge (The Planes) +27, Listen +2, Spellcraft +26, Spot +2
*Feats:* Alertness, Empower Spell, Energy Substitution (Sonic), Epic Leadership, Extra Spell (Maze), Greater Spell Focus (Evocation), Leadership, Lightning Reflexes, Sculpt Spell, Spell Focus (Enchantment), Spell Focus (Evocation), Spell Penetration, Toughness (x2)
*Environment:* Underground or The Infinite Layers of the Abyss
*Organization:* Solitary or troupe (Entropy, Eclavdra, Maas, Dorrina)
*Challenge Rating:* 21 (XP: 217,000)
*Treasure:* Goods
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil

_A beautiful woman with piercing green eyes and raven black hair approaches you wearing a simple robe.  She carries an aura of extreme malevolence and evil and, as she draws back her hood you can see a third eye staring at you._

As a chosen of the drow deity of undeath and vengeance, Entropy is truly a dreadful foe to behold.  Though her power is extreme, she is a coward at heart and will rarely risk sacrificing her own life in the face of real danger.  She rules an underground drow city from her stronghold, the Undying Temple – an evil, sentient construct animated by Kiaransalee.  Entropy’s immediate goal is to build a permanent portal to the Far Realms, thereby plunging Toril into madness.

She is dangerously disturbed, a result of her dealings with the Far Realms for prolonged periods of time.  Entropy is prone to various emotional swings such as excessive generosity and at times, pathological outbursts of violence.  She has been known to leave the luxury of her city for days, merely wandering through the Underdark and killing as many sentient beings as she can.

*Combat*

	As a powerful and skilled spellcaster, Entropy prefers to have time to prepare herself for combat.  She has a large selection of abjuration spells from which to choose and, if she is able to cast her entire power-up suite, then she is virtually unstoppable.  However, in cases where she is surprised or must deal with imminent combat, she always casts _shapcechange_ first, preferring to change forms into a Solar (if fighting powerful opponents with a mixed group of warriors/mages), Pit Fiend (if fighting a single foe), Iron Golem (if fighting a group of spellcasters), or Bodak (if fighting large numbers of relatively weak opponents).

	Entropy prefers divide-and-conquer tactics, generally casting _maze_ or _otto’s irresistible dance_ on the most powerful member of a group and using _wall of force_ or _reverse gravity_ to keep groups of enemies divided.  If her opponents are using spells or a large number of magic items, she always casts _mordenkainen’s disjunction_.  If things are going particularly badly for her she will either use _gate_ to exit to the Abyss or call a Balor to cover her escape.

*Extra summoning (Ex):* Entropy has an extra 9th level summoning slot (not included in the statistics block) which may be used to cast any _summon monster_ spell.
*Summon Alien (Sp):* When Entropy casts any _summon monster_ spell, she summons a “pseudonatural” version of a creature.  If the selected creature would normally be celestial or fiendish, the psuedonatural template replaces that template.
*Alien Blessing (Ex):* Entropy applies a +1 insight bonus to all saving throws, but has permanently lost 2 points of Wisdom.
*Mad Certainty/Insane Certainty (Ex):* Entropy’s absolute certainty in the power of entities beyond the reach of normal space and time lend her an unusual fortitude, granting her the Toughness feat twice.  However, constantly dwelling on such beings is mentally corrosive, and her mind has begun to fracture.  She has developed a phobia against spiders and spider-like beings (e.g. Bebeliths), suffering a -6 penalty to saving throws, attack roles, and Charisma-based skills in regard to such creatures.  In addition spiders and spider-like beings gain a +6 morale modifier to AC and saving throws against Entropy.
*Pseudonatural Familiar (Ex):* Entropy’s familiar (“mini-Cthulu”) has gained the “pseudonatural” template.
*Timeless Body (Ex):* Entropy has learned the secret of perpetual youth.  She no longer suffers ability penalties for aging and cannot be magically aged.  Bonuses still accrue for aging and Entropy will be stolen away by horrible entities when her time is up, never to be seen again.
*Transcendence (Su):* Entropy has transcended her humanoid form to become a native outsider.  In addition she has gained DR 10/magic and resistance to electricity 10.  Furthermore, she has grown a third eye which can be hidden under a robe or hood.  However, this eye sometimes moves, twitches, opens or otherwise animates of its own accord.  Anyone who shares Entropy’s predilection for the study of the Far Realms immediately recognizes her transcendent nature, giving Entropy a +2 circumstance modifier on all Charisma-based skill and ability checks when interacting with such beings.  She gains a +2 circumstance modifier on Intimidation checks against all creatures to whom she reveals her abnormal nature.
*Soul Jolt (Sp):* After helping to slay Nalavara in the Bastion of Unborn Souls, Entropy received a soul jolt from a congress of Soulscrapers (energons).  This power is triggered when Entropy is reduced to -10 hp or less when a sort of contingent _true resurrection_ will take place.  Once the soul jolt discharges, Entropy loses this quality in addition to her fast healing 5.  It cannot be dispelled.
*Spells:* Entropy can cast arcane spells as a 21st level sorcerer.  The DCs are Charisma-based and are as follows: Enchantment 19 + spell level, Evocation 20 + spell level, all other schools 18 + spell level.
_Sorcerer Spells Known (6/8/8/8/8/7/7/7/7/6): 0-arcane mark, daze, detect magic, detect poison, ghost sound, light, mage hand, read magic, resistance; 1st-charm person, identify, magic missile, shield, sleep; 2nd-cat’s grace, bear’s endurance, invisibility, rope trick, see invisibility; 3rd-fireball, fly, haste, nondetection, protection from energy; 4th-dimension door, enervation, greater invisibility; 5th-cone of cold, dominate person, hold monster, wall of force; 6th-antimagic field, project image, summon monster vi; 7th-limited wish, reality maelstrom, reverse gravity; 8th-bigby’s clenched fist, maze, otto’s irresistible dance, summon monster viii; 9th-gate, mordenkainen’s disjunction, shapechange_

*Major Magic Items*

_Belt of giant strength +4, bracers of armor +8, bag of holding (4), bag of tricks (tan), bottle of air, boots of elvenkind, cloak of charisma +6, crystal ball, deck of many things, eyes of the eagle, hand of glory, headband of intellect +2, portable hole, 2 potions of cure serious wounds, ring of counterspells, ring of protection +2, ring of spell storing (major), robe of blending, vest of resistance +5_

*Tactics Round-by-Round*

	Powered by arcane magic, Entropy prefers to cast as many preparatory spells as possible and then annihilate her foes from a distance.

*Prior to combat:* Entropy will cast spells in the following order until circumstances dictate otherwise: _shapechange, greater invisibility, nondetection, shield, protection from energy (fire), protection from energy (cold), protection from energy (acid), haste_

*Round 1:* _Mordenkainen’s disjunction_ if facing opponents who rely heavily on magic.  If facing a very large number of opponents or if she is in a very open area she may cast _reality maelstrom_ for she can survive on virtually an plane while her opponents cannot.  If one opponent is clearly more powerful than the rest she will isolate him with a _maze_ or _otto’s irresistible dance_.

*Round 2:* Change forms via _shapechange_ into something more appropriate, if needed.  To clear large swaths of foes she may use an empowered _fireball_ (sonic) or empowered _cone of cold_ (sonic).  _Wall of force_ may also be used to isolate groups of opponents.

*Round 3 and later:* If there are still living opponents at this point, then the DM has done something seriously, serioulsy wrong.

*Shapechange Statistics*

	Since Entropy uses the _shapechange_ spell extensively, stat blocks are provided below for some of her more common selections:

*#1 – Angel, Solar*
*Large Outsider (Angel, Extraplanar, Good)*
*Initiative:* +5
*Speed:* 50 ft. (10 squares), fly 150 ft. (good)
*Armor Class:* 45 (-1 size, +5 Dex, +21 natural, +8 armor, +2 deflection), touch 26, flat-footed 39
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +11/+19
*Attack:* +4 dancing greatsword +22 melee (2d6+20) or light crossbow +16 ranged (1d8)
*Full Attack:* +4 dancing greatsword +22/+17 melee (2d6+20) or light crossbow +16/+11 ranged (1d8)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft/10 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Extra summoning, summon alien, spells
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 15/epic and evil, alien blessing, mad certainty, insane certainty, pseudonatural familiar, timeless body, darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, immunity to acid, cold, and petrification, protective aura, regeneration 15, resistance to electricity 10 and fire 10, spell resistance 32, tongues
*Saves:* Fort +17 (+21 against poison), Ref +19, Will +20
*Abilities:* Str 32, Dex 20, Con 20, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 26

*Combat*

*Regeneration (Ex):* A solar takes normal damage from epic evil-aligned weapons and from spells or effects with the evil descriptor.
*Protective Aura (Su):* Against attacks made or effects created by evil creatures, this ability provides a +4 deflection bonus to AC and a +4 resistance bonus on saving throws to anyone within 20 feet of the angel.  Otherwise it functions as a _magic circle against evil_ effect and a _lesser globe of invulnerability_, both with a radius of 20 feet (caster level 21).  This aura can be dispelled, but the angel can create it again as a free action on its next turn.
*Tongues (Su):* All angels can speak with any creature that has a language, as though using a tongues spell (caster level 21).  This ability is always active.


*#2 – Devil, Pit Fiend*
*Large Outsider (Baatezu, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful)*
*Initiative:* +8
*Speed:* 40 ft. (8 squares), fly 60 ft. (average)
*Armor Class:* 50 (-1 size, +8 Dex, +23 natural, +8 armor, +2 deflection), touch 19, flat-footed 42
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +11/+26
*Attack:* +4 dancing greatsword +26 melee (2d6+26) or claw +25 melee (2d8+13) or light crossbow +16 ranged (1d8)
*Full Attack:* +4 dancing greatsword +26/+21 melee (2d6+26) or light crossbow +16/+11 ranged (1d8) or 2 claws +25 melee (2d8+13) and 2 wings +20 melee (2d6+6) and bite +20 (4d6+6 plus poison plus disease) and tail slap +20 (2d8+6)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft/10 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Constrict 2d8+16, fear aura, improved grab, extra summoning, summon alien, spells
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 15/good and silver, alien blessing, mad certainty, insane certainty, pseudonatural familiar, timeless body, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to fire and poison, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, spell resistance 32, see in darkness, regeneration 5, telepathy 100 ft.
*Saves:* Fort +20, Ref +22, Will +20
*Abilities:* Str 41, Dex 27, Con 27, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 26

*Combat*

*Constrict (Ex):* A pit fiend deals 2d8+26 points of damage with a successful grapple check.
*Disease (Ex):* A creature struck by a pit fiend’s bite attack must succeed on a DC 28 Fortitude save or be infected with a vile disease know as devil chills (incubation period 1d4 days, damage 1d4 Str).  The save is Constitution-based.
*Fear Aura (Su):* A pit fiend can radiate a 20-foot radius fear aura as a free action.  A creature in the area must succeed on a DC 28 Will save or be affected as though by a fear spell (caster level 21st).  A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected by the same pit fiend’s aura for 24 hours.  Other baatezu are immune to this aura.  The save DC is Charisma-based.
*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability a pit fiend must hit with its tail slap attack.  It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking attacks of opportunity.  If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can constrict.
*Poison (Ex):* Injury, Fortitude 28, initial damage 1d6 Con, secondary damage death.  The save DC is Constitution-based.
*Regeneration (Ex):* A pit fiend takes normal damage from good-aligned silver weapons, and from spells or effects with the good descriptor.


*#3 – Iron Golem*
*Large Construct*
*Initiative:* -1
*Speed:* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Armor Class:* 30 (-1 size, -1 Dex, +22 natural), touch 8, flat-footed 30
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +11/+26
*Attack:* Slam +21 (2d10+11)
*Full Attack:* 2 slams +21 melee (2d10+11)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft/10 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Breath weapon, extra summoning, summon alien, spells
*Special Qualities:* Construct traits, damage reduction 15/adamantine, alien blessing, mad certainty, insane certainty, pseudonatural familiar, timeless body, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to magic, low-light vision
*Saves:* Fort +7, Ref +8, Will +20
*Abilities:* Str 31, Dex 9, Con --, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 26

*Combat*

*Breath Weapon (Su):* 10-foot cube, cloud of poisonous gas lasting 1 round, free action every 1d4+1 rounds; initial damage 1d4 Con, secondary damage 3d4 Con, Fortitude DC 20 negates.  The save is Constitution-based.
*Immunity to Magic (Ex):* An iron golem is immune to any spell or spell-like ability that allows spell resistance.  In addition, certain spells and effects function differently against the creature, as noted below.
	A magical attack that deals electricity damage slows an iron golem (as the slow spell) for 3 rounds, with no saving throw.
	A magical attack that deals fire damage breaks any slow effect on the golem and heals 1 point of damage for every 3 points of damage that the attack would otherwise deal.  If the amount of healing would cause the golem to exceed its full normal hit points, it gains any excess as temporary hit points.
	An iron golem is affected normally by rust attacks, such as that of a rust monster or rusting grasp spell.


*#4 – Bodak*
*Medium Undead (Extraplanar)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Armor Class:* 30 (+2 Dex, +8 natural), touch 8, flat-footed 30
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +11/+12
*Attack:* Slam +12 melee (1d8+1)
*Full Attack:* 2 slams +12 melee (1d8+1)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Death gaze, extra summoning, summon alien, spells
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 10/cold iron, alien blessing, mad certainty, insane certainty, pseudonatural familiar, timeless body, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to electricity, resistance to acid 10 and fire 10, undead traits, vulnerability to sunlight
*Saves:* Fort +12, Ref +16, Will +20
*Abilities:* Str 13, Dex 15, Con --, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 26

*Combat*

*Death Gaze (Su):* Death, range 30 feet, Fortitude 28 negates.  Humanoids who die from this attack are transformed into bodaks 24 hours later.  This save DC is Charisma-based.
*Vulnerability to Sunlight (Ex):* Bodaks loathe sunlight, for its merest touch burns their impure flesh.  Each round of exposure to the direct rays of the sun deals 1 point of damage to the creature.


*#5 – Great Wyrm Red Dragon*
*Colossal Dragon (Fire)*
*Initiative:* +0
*Speed:* 40 ft. (8 squares); fly 200 ft. (clumsy)
*Armor Class:* 41 (-8 size, +39 natural), touch 2, flat-footed 4
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +11/+44
*Attack:* Bite +22 melee (4d8+17)
*Full Attack:* Bite +22 melee (4d8+17), 2 claws +17 melee (4d6+8), 2 wings +17 melee (2d8+8), and tail slap +17 melee (4d6+25)
*Space/Reach:* 30 ft./20 ft. (30 ft. with bite)
*Special Attacks:* Crush, tail sweep, breath weapon, frightful presence, extra summoning, summon alien, spells
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 20/magic, alien blessing, mad certainty, insane certainty, pseudonatural familiar, timeless body, darkvision 120 ft., blindsense 60 ft., spell resistance 32
*Saves:* Fort +17, Ref +7, Will +20
*Abilities:* Str 45, Dex 10, Con 31, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 26

*Combat*

*Breath Weapon (Su):* Cone of fire, 70 ft.  24d10 fire damage, Reflex 30.  This DC is Constitution-based.
*Frightful Presence (Ex):* Creatures within a radius of 360 ft are affected if they have fewer than 21 HD.  A potentially affected creature that succeeds on a Will save DC 28 remains immune to that dragon’s frightful presence for 24 hours.  On a failure, creatures with 4 or less HD become panicked for 4d6 rounds and those with 5 or more HD become shaken for 4d6 rounds.  Dragons ignore the frightful presence of other dragons.


----------



## gfunk

*Epilogue** 
The World at War*

Journal of Jonas Clurgan, Infantryman in the Mistledale Militia, DR 1373 (Midsummer)

Finally! In our time of greatest need, the champions of the Just God have prevailed! Our commander has recently informed us of the destruction of Nalavara the Red, the greatest and most powerful servant of the Demon Queen Lolth! She was slain by the likes of Joachim Dethick, possibly the greatest living hero in all of Faerun! 

Indeed, as we march south through the Dales and into the gloom that was once Cormyr, the peasants tell us that the abomination of soulless births has ceased. No longer are children born as mere automatons, but rather the free-willed souls that they were meant to be. Despite these positive developments, I still fear for my wife Daryia and our yet to be born child. If we, the combined forces of all the Dales (with the support of living legends such as Elminster of Shadowdale, Storm Silverhand, and Randal Morn), cannot stop the drow, then I am afraid that they will spread across Faerun like a cancer.

Fortunately, our scouts inform us that the drow are truly in a state of disorganization without the support of their bitch queen. Tilverton (re-christened Erelhei Cinlu by the dark elves), once the forest kingdom’s most magnificent city, is our first target as we march south through Thundergap. The drow forces there, we are told, have been supplanted by a Fire Giant called Hellspawn. Bah! If that overgrown dwarf has only an army of orcs and goblins to rely on, then this war is already won. However, scuttlebutt has it that the drow have a secret weapon called the “Great Revenance.” Our squadron heads have dismissed this as pure speculation and hearsay and have banned us from speaking about it, lest morale problems ensue.

Nevertheless, we certainly have reason to be optimistic. I hope to liberate Cormyr soon and return to my darling Daryia. Gods, how long has it been since we have known peace?


Treaty signed between Fzoul Chembryl, Chosen of Bane and Entropy, Chosen of the Revenancer

As respective leaders of our people and chosen of our deities, we agree to form a military alliance between the forces of the Revenancer (to include the armies of Tilverton and the arcanists/military forces of the Haven for Extraplanar Learning and Lore [H.E.L.L.]) and the Zhentarim (to include the armies of Zhentil Keep, Melvaunt, and the Citadel of the Raven) to crush the forces of Hillsfar and their ally Thentia. 

We pledge our fortunes and our futures together on this oath. Upon victory, Bane will claim the cities of Hillsfar and Thentia with the entirety of the Moonsea being a protectorate (Mulmaster, Phlan, Teshwave and Voonlar have pledged to remain neutral and therefore will not be subject to immediate military occupation), while Kiaransalee will be granted lands south of the Moonsea up to, and including, Shadowdale.

May the unholy alliance of the Black Lord and White Banshee rule over the continent!


Journal of Tharchion Dmitra Flass, Eltabbar, Capital of Thay, DR 1373 (Midsummer)


Blast our truce with Alagarond! Had the slim majority of the Council of Zulkirs not approved this treaty in 1371 DR, we could have absorbed half of southern Algarond by now. It is sickening to hear the many weaknesses our ancient foe is accumulating when we cannot take advantage of them.

Apparently, a group sanctioned by the Cormyrian nobility has somehow ceased the phenomena of soulless births. A pity, emotionless slaves are much more docile and pliable. 

However, it appears that the long-lost archmage of the Cormyrian crown, Vangerdahast, has returned. A domino effect of political fallout has followed in the wake of his re-appearance. First, the former Royal Magician Caladnei has relinquished her post and has instead assumed leadership of the War Wizards, the crown’s elite cadre of battle mages. Furthermore, Queen Alusair Obarskyr has sanctioned the use of the remaining Knights of the Purple Dragon, under the command of her consort Ren, to re-take their former nation.

To this end, the Simbul has provided them with transport aboard a fleet of her finest naval vessels. Upon depositing this force in Eastern Cormyr, the navy will then blockade the ports of Sembia – bitter rivals of Cormyr and now economic allies of the drow of Elamshin. She hopes, of course, to divert the attention of the Sembians away from the war, and thus prevent their intervention on behalf of Lolth’s worshippers.

Fortunately for us, this mass exodus of armed forces from Algarond has greatly weakened the ability of the Witch Queen to fend off a surprise attack from us. Already, I have petitioned Szass Tamm himself to intervene in the Council of Zulkirs and launch the invasion. The decrepit lich, it seems, has had his own designs for decades and I doubt he will allow my entreaties to “prematurely” hasten them.


Journal of Dorina T’ssaren, Erelhei Cinlu (Tilverton), The Undying Temple, DR 1374 (Hammer)

Praise be to the Revenancer, for her Chosen has finally accomplished what my mother could not. I stand now on the ramparts of the Undying Temple in full view of our army of revenant undead waiting to send our enemies into the embrace of death. Drow, goblins, orcs, giants, no corpse within miles is immune to the power of the ritual as all have gone from death to undeath.

After the Chosen returned from the Bastion of Unborn Souls, she confirmed with me in private her meeting with our Lady Herself in Naratyr, the City of the Dead. The White Banshee was indeed pleased with her Chosen for not only would she complete the Great Revenance, but she survived the great test of faith – the machinations of Demogorgon himself! 

However, the Chosen, despite her success, supplicated the Revenancer for aid – for not only did she incur the ire of the most powerful Demon Lord, but also of the Seraphim, a congress of the most powerful Solars in the multiverse. In response, Lady Kiaransalee spoke the words all of us had been longing to hear! To protect Entropy from deific interference, she would send Trasz, her own son! Trasz was torn from the Revenancer’s womb by Lolth and was subsequently animated into an undead creature of incalculable power.

For now, the Chosen has deigned to stay in the Undying Temple with Trasz, sending instead the idiot Kurgoth Hellspawn ahead to engage the human armies. Behind this line of fodder will be our unstoppable revenant legion led by the Blackguard Noir, who is also in the highest favor of Kiaransalee. For every enemy that falls, our own forces will swell in numbers. How can we lose when our foes rely on death for victory?


Journal of General Umarth (Commander of the Knights of the Undying Dragon), Suzail, DR 1374 (Hammer)

As we expected, our forces have cut through the feeble, disorganized drow forces like wheat before a scythe. It is indeed true that Lolth is no more, for the priests of the Spider Queen no longer have their vaunted powers. Though, at times, it is indeed difficult to tell as they stand before our undead horde waving their unholy symbols in a frantic effort to rebuke us. Was Lolth still present, it would have done them little good as Kelemvor, the Lord of Dead, has decreed that our will can never be subverted – not even by the most powerful necromancer.

After the return of the noble High Inquisitor Joachim Dethick and his esteemed companion Hor’ahun (never did I imagine I would ally with a Githzerai!) our forces easily traversed the Stormhorn mountains. Alphar Turin, who had accompanied us from the start, had informed us that the drow city of Iblith (once the crown jewel of Cormyr, Suzail) was run by House Tormtor, former allies of the traitorous House Eilservs. Indeed, it was this latter house of drow nobles who had attempted to supplant the worship of Lolth with that of the equally vile Ghaunadar. It seems, in the end, we have achieved their former goal for them.

We moved through the mountain pass with ease and made a lightning strike upon the city. To our surprise and dismay, the once beautiful city had been reduced to a ghetto of outlaws and misfits. The drow nobles, it appeared, were ill inclined to fight for this wretched place and all were slain or fled. 

In time, our forces were joined by the true armies of Cormyr led by Vangerdahast himself along with four legions of hardened Purple Dragon Knights and War Wizards. In recognition for his service and the undeserving scorn that had been placed on him, Alphar was allowed to raise the banner of the Purple Dragon in the Royal Court. Had my skin and organs not long since decayed to nothingness, I would have shed a tear seeing the fruits of the old cleric’s long-laid battle plans come to fruition.

Joachim has related to me a most interesting tale after having communed with Tyr himself. Apparently, Lolth was not only impotent in regard to her worshippers on the Prime, but her power in the Demonweb Pits has waned as well. If his words are to be believed (and how can one doubt the Just God), then it appears that the drow pantheon has begun to turn on each other. Apparently an avatar of Vhaerun himself has attempted to enter Lolth’s realm and has slain Lolth’s son, Selvetarm, in the process.

Indeed, these despicable deities will do us all a favor by slaying each other.


Journal of Jonas Clurgan, Infantryman in the Mistledale Militia, DR 1374 (Hammer)

Crossing the Thunderpeaks and moving into the Stonelands, we engaged the drow forces for the first time. As reported, we faced hordes of goblinoids led by the Fire Giant Kurgoth Hellspawn. Though the sky was still covered in perpetual gloom – I am told, in order for Lolth to protect her “children” from the glaring light of the sun. But I thought Lolth had gone silent? No matter, I am neither priest nor religious scholar.

Though we are but militia, we were battle-trained and tested and were certainly capable of dealing with this horde of goblinoids. With the support of our wizards, our counter-strike reduced their numbers greatly. Quickly, the tide of battle was turning in our favor. That was, until the revenenants showed up . . .

Giants and monstrous humanoids we understood. We had battled their kind before, and our experience helped us not only to blunt their advance, but to force them into full retreat. But these undead . . . things didn’t feel pain or fear. They simply advanced, silent as death. What could we do in the face of such a force? We were trained to fight LIVING opponents.

Many of my fellows -- humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, and halflings -- simply dropped their weapons and fled in terror. After three days of combat they have already torn through our lines at multiple points. My squad has been reduced to a fraction of its number. We have considered retreat, but what would be the point? If we fail, then the undead will destroy our homes, our land . . . my Daryia. 


Journal of General Umarth (Commander of the Knights of the Undying Dragon), Marsember, DR 1374 (Hammer)


After our stunning success in Suzail our combined forces – including the Knights of the Undying Dragon, Alphar, Joachim and many Purple Dragon Knights -- turned our attention east, to Pholor Del Rivvin. This was originally the port city of Marsember, but it was now the seat of power of House Noquar, and the primary deep water harbor of Elamshin. It was also the center of the drow slave trade. Neutralization of this city was an important part of our strategic designs, because if the drow managed to mobilize their navy, the Algarond fleet would be trapped between them and the Sembians. 

It was here, in Marsember, that we met our first real opposition. The Noquar were not as willing as the Tormtors to relinquish their holdings. Though the priestesses of the Spider Queen were all but impotent, many wizards and sorcerers were still prepared to fight to the end. They opened _Gates _and summoned large numbers of demons to supplement their own warriors. The battle before the walls of the city was truly a sight to behold: the death knights and revenants of the Undying Dragon, mounted on our Nightmare steeds, flew into the air to meet the aerial assault of Balors, Nalfeshnees and Succubi. 

On the ground, the Purple Dragons engaged drow fighters, as well as Maraliths, Glabrezu, and Hezrou. Our own War Wizards exchanged devastating magical barrages with drow arcanists. But in the end, the drow lacked the sheer power of our combined forces.

Alphar and Joachim, the most powerful priests of their respective deities, brought the full force of their divine power to bear, summoning Archons, Angels, and Guardinals to fight back their demonic counterparts. Vangerdahast, easily the most powerful wizard on the field, was terrible to behold in his full wrath. Entire battalions fell before his mighty magic. Alusair and Ren rode at the forefront of their people, rallying them to even greater heroics. The outcome was inevitable, and within one day, Marsember was retaken.


Journal of Tharchion Dmitra Flass, Eltabbar, Capital of Thay, DR 1374 (Hammer)

It appears that Szass Tamm’s inaction has resulted in yet another military success for Algarond. 

In the beginning it appeared that the Sembians were quick to react to the threat posed by the Algarond navy, their fleet, largely composed of merchant vessels now outfitted as warships, sailed to meet the invaders. 

Sembia was currently ruled by a king…its first. This man was called Loren. He was a half-drow, who claimed to be the bastard son of Azoun IV of Cormyr. For a time, that claim had been validated, and indeed, Loren had ruled Cormyr after the death of his father at the hands of the Tuigan Horde. However, it soon came to light that Loren was a madman. He declared war on Hillsfar, one of Cormyr’s staunchest allies, and sought to have his half-sister Alusair sold into slavery for speaking against him. Eventually, he was overthrown, largely due to the efforts of Vangerdahast, and he was forced to flee to Sembia. 

There he made the acquaintance of Countess Mirabeta Selkirk of the Six Coffers Market trading house. The countess had designs on position of Overmaster of the trading council, and Loren promised to help her attain this in exchange for certain political and financial favors. He kept his promise, and won Mirabeta the title…and then promptly had her assassinated. He managed to implicate the countess’ brother, Kendrick the Tall, in the crime, and when he personally brought Kendric to ‘justice,’ he won great support among the merchants of the council. 

In time, Loren himself rose to the position of Overmaster, placing several of him most loyal followers in key government positions. With the fall of Cormyr, and the rise of Elamshin, Loren appealed to the merchant council for unification, stating that Sembia must present a strong front, under one leader, so that the drow would not be so quick to turn their attention eastward. The council conceded, and Loren was granted absolute power of the military forces of the country. He soon named himself king, and through many secret channels, he formed a political alliance with Elamshin, with a common goal of the ultimate subjugation of the Dalelands. 

Now that the Dalesmen had launched their preemptive strike against Elamshin, Loren saw a golden opportunity to see his dream realized. He quickly mobilized his army and began leading them towards the southern border of the Vast Swamp, so that they might enter Elamshin from the south and reinforce the drow forces in a pincer maneuver against the Dale army. That was, of course, until his naval action was nullified by the warships of Algarond. 

In a panic, Loren commanded his armies northward, sans naval support However,huse rule of the country was not as absolute as he believed. 

Miklos Selkirk, brother to Kendrick and Mirabeta, had gone into exile after his sister’s death and his brother’s arrest. He vowed vengeance against the man who had brought ruin upon his noble family. He founded a mercenary group known as the Silver Ravens, who periodically launched raids upon important merchant caravans, disrupting trade wherever they could. Miklos had made other allies as well. Bren Columba, a former member of the Vorpal Blades under Alphar Turin, was now the guildmaster of the most powerful thieves guild in the city of Ravensbluff. Bren was well aware of the alliance between Loren and the drow, and he too had vowed long ago to do what he could to undo the dark elves. 

He had a large network of spies and informants operating both in Sembia and Elamshin, and through this, he had met and befriended Miklos. He supplied the Silver Ravens with information and weapons, and kept the guerilla war waged by the mercenaries going strong. Miklos had one final secret though. Cormanthor had recently become home to a group of exiled drow who were not Lolth worshipers. House Jaelre, led by Jezz the Lame, were forced to the surface by their spider-kissing cousins, and they harbored no love for the drow of Elamshin, nor for their allies. Miklos had approached Jezz with an offer of mutual opportunity…in exchange for his aid in battle, Jezz and his followers would be receive untold wealth from the Sembian coffers when Loren was finally overthrown. 

And so it was, that when Loren’s armies moved en masse to the west, the Silver Ravens and their House Jaelre cohorts unleashed their long-planned revenge.

It would not, fortunately, be enough to overthrow Loren’s iron-fisted rule. However, much to our chagrin, it prevented Loren from entering the Cormyrian conflict until it was long over.


Journal of Jonas Clurgan, Infantryman in the Mistledale Militia, DR 1374 (Hammer)

We can no longer hold! These undead are relentless! Despite ample magical support from Elminster and the Knights of Myth Drannor, these revenants simply arise anew each night.

The full force of the Dales have been placed in our hands and, I am afraid, that we can expect no reinforcements. My only consolation is that reported fighting to the South by the Purple Dragon Knights is going well. However, by the time they reach us I fear we will attack them as newly created undead. 

I know I will not survive this night. If, by chance, my journal is returned to my wife . . . I love you Daryia. I hope that our sacrifice here will not be in vain.


Journal of General Umarth (Commander of the Knights of the Undying Dragon), Marsember, DR 1374 (Hammer)

With the southern part of the country now firmly in control of allied forces, Alusair is looking to the north. Vangerdahast has informed her of what transpired in the drow capitol, and she knows that she must act soon or else all will be in vain. She summoned Alphar and Joachim to her, and it was decided that the Knights of the Undying Dragon, being tireless and able to travel day and night, would leave immediately to lend aid to the beleaguered Dalesmen, while the Purple Dragons and War Wizards would follow as quickly as they could. 

It was her intent to rally what support she could from the remnants of the Cormyrian people who had been enslaved by the drow. Also, the Cormyrian underground was a strong counterintelligence force in places like Thunderstone. She knew they would be seizing this opportunity to crystallize their own plans, and many of Those Who Harp were known to be aiding them. 

----------------------------------------------

Alphar and Joachim, together on his magic carpet, flew ahead of the Knights of the Undying Dragon to gather intelligence for the final battle to retake Tilverton. Moving at breakneck speeds, Joachim felt a brisk tap on his shoulder and turned to face his mentor, “Joachim! Bring us back to General Umarth, he tells me that he has some important information for us.”

Nodding, the High Inquisitor willed his carpet in the opposite direction as it sped off towards the Knights. Minutes later, the undead horde came into view – most prominently the death knights who led the vanguard. 

“Hold, Inquisitor! We have a grave matter to discuss,” Umarth addressed Joachim as the cleric landed in front of the General.

“I have two pieces of information, neither good. It appears that the majority of the Dale armies have been slaughtered and the rest are in full retreat,” seeing the downcast expression on his allies' face, Umarth continued, “but that is not the worst of it. The Simbul herself has informed me of this – so you should have no cause to question its veracity. Elminster is dead.”

“WHAT!?,” not only did Joachim and Alphar look on the Death Knight in disbelief, but Umarth’s undead lieutenants looked upon him with skepticism as well.

“Let me rephrase. Elminster cannot, as far as I know, be permanently slain. However, his material form was destroyed and his soul was returned to his temporary abode in the Astral Plane. He will not be playing any further role in this war.”

Joachim asked the burning question on everybody’s mind, “How? Who could possibly have the power to destroy the Chosen of Mystra?”

Umarth shook his head, “It was not Entropy, this much I know. The Simbul provided me with scant information, but I have reason to believe it is a close associate of the Revenancer herself, we should proceed with caution.”

The Death Knight turned his expressionless skull towards Alphar, “Alphar, you asked me to join this battle for my accumulated knowledge of warfare that spans centuries. In that capacity, I tell you that we must wait for the Purple Dragons and War Wizards to catch up with us if we are to have a chance. Against a being who has the power to defeat Elminster, we can only count on overwhelming force.”

“But that would give Entropy more time to prepare! Who knows how many additional allies she can summon or animate in the days it would take for the Purple Dragons to reach us!”

“I understand your apprehension, my friend. I believe your words are correct, however if you wish our foes to be truly slain, then I can only counsel patience.”

“Wait!”

Joachim placed himself between the pair, “I believe I have a solution. The entire problem, the undead problem is caused by the Undying Temple. It generates the Weave corruption, it harbors all the most powerful undead creatures in this war and most important of all, it is Entropy’s own main base of operations. If we, the Knights of the Undying Dragon, Alphar and myself, strike at it quickly then we can decapitate the leadership of this war.”

Seeing that his companions doubted the wisdom of this plan, the High Inquisitor quickly added, “Ah, but we shall not be alone in our battle. In fact,” he smiled wickedly, “I know of quite a few Seraphim who have quite the score to settle with Entropy.”

----------------------------------------------

The revenants were waiting for them.

The Knights of the Undying Dragon clashed against the combined forces of the animated corpses of the Dale armies and Entropy’s own powerful minions.

Alphar, Joachim and three Solars (including the mighty Israfel) bypassed all of these diversions by _Gating _directly into the Undying Temple itself and in full view of the central orb powering the sentient construct.

What they saw was a tactical advantage beyond their wildest imagination. Entropy stood, in human form, concentrating on opening her own _Gate_ to Naratyr, Kiaransalee’s abyssal realm. Well versed in spellcraft, the two clerics and three Solars knew that the sorcerer had to concentrate on the _Gate_ else it would close. Foolishly, she had sent all her minions to engage the Knights of the Undying Dragon outside and, in the process, had left herself utterly helpless.

Israfel flew towards the evil Alienist with unnatural speed, wishing to put her vile machinations to an end once and for all. 

However, as he was about to strike the killing blow a small, atrophied black hand emerged from the gate, completely halting the Solar’s momentum, “_No, I think not._”

From Naratyr emerged the most powerful creature any in the room had ever witnessed. The being could only be described as a decomposing black fetus with a wet, wrinkled, and bloated humanoid body surmounted by a hairless, overlong head. Formerly Kiarnasalee’s unborn son, Trasz was sent for one purpose, to slay Israfel and punish the celestials for interfering. 

The seemingly weak creature had no problem bending back the Seraphim’s wrist and a resounding crack of bone resonated through the room as Israfel dropped his greatsword.

“_You should not have interfered. Now, you join me in death._”

With a thought, necromantic energy of incalculable magnitude emanated from Trasz as Israfel’s life force was extinguished like a hurricane blowing out a mere candle.

The next sound in the room was the laughter of the insane. Entropy turned her face towards her foes and began giggling incoherently. Joachim looked at her with a twinge of regret. There could be no doubt that her mind was forever corrupted by the Revenancer.

The Solars, Uriel and Jeremiel, looked at each other with consternation. Though Alphar and Joachim did not know it yet, this being was an Atropal – a stillborn godling who rose spontaneously as undead. Undoubtedly, this was the abomination that killed Elminster and, if they failed to contain it, the entirety of Toril could well feel the result.

Without hesitation, they both flew towards the undead and slammed against it with a sickening wet slap. With the aid of their creator, they willed enough might to push the creature back through the _Gate_. 

“Nooooooooo!” Entropy’s joy was replaced immediately by shock and horror.

Bringing an _Anti-Magic Field_ around himself, Alphar ran towards the _Gate_ and it immediately closed. He closed his eyes and whispered a silent prayer. He was given no choice, his Solar companions had given themselves as martyrs and he simply sealed their sacrifice. He hoped that Trasz would kill them immediately – he would hate to imagine such bastions of goodness subjected to the torturous whims of Kiaransalee.

Joachim gazed towards the Negative Energy Orb that powered the Undying Temple. He beseeched Tyr himself, “Oh Just Lord, I have given much for your cause. I have borne many burdens and made many sacrifices. In my time of greatest need, I now ask you for a great favor. Strip this tower of sentience and return it to the bowels of the the earth where it belongs!”

As the Inquisitor completed his _Miracle_, his surroundings disappeared and he and Alphar returned to the killing fields of Tilverton surrounded by corpses of the fallen.

----------------------------------------------

In the end, Alusair’s forces arrived, bolstered by those expatriates she had managed to gather to her banner. She was further aided by Myrmeen Lhal, the former ruler of Arabel, and her adopted son, the gnoll barbarian Raf, a.k.a. the Terror of Arabel (ah, but these are tales for another time). Their strength ultimately turned the tide of battle, but it was a brutal, and costly one. 

The Knights of the Undying Dragon were destroyed to a man, and though Alphar knew that they would reform, it would take time, and for now, their part in the war had ended. 

The hordes of Kurgoth Hellspawn were similarly decimated, and Joachim himself took Kurgoth’s head, causing a full-scale route of the remaining humanoids. 

Victory was at hand, but at what price? The Dale army had been reduced by more than half, Tilverton was a blasted ruin, and what remained of the Purple Dragons and the War Wizards numbered less than a thousand souls. It was a hollow prize.

----------------------------------------------

Elsewhere, events had gone only slightly better. On the Moonsea, Hillsfar, primarily through the power of their Queen, Marissa Jalena, Chosen of Sune’, had managed to break the back of the Zhentarim army, forcing them back to Zhentil Keep. Alas, the Red Plumes were badly bruised by their efforts. They were in no shape to pursue their foes and ensure ultimate victory. The had to be content with claiming Yulash once more, and then returning to Hillsfar to shore up the city’s defenses.

----------------------------------------------

In Sembia, Loren’s army never made it to Elamshin. When news of the Jaelre/Silver Raven attack reached him, Loren was forced to recall his troops, lest he return to a country that he no longer ruled. At the time of this writing, Sembia has erupted into civil war, with supporters of Miklos waging an ongoing guerilla war against Loren and the merchant council. 

----------------------------------------------

The Dale army returned their homeland, and promptly disbanded. The remnants of each militia returned to their respective nations, and it wasn’t long before the compact forged by the council began to unravel. Each Dale now felt that it had to watch out for itself, and couldn’t afford to lend aid to their neighbor. The more things changed, the more they stayed the same.

---------------------------------------------- 

In the reclaimed kingdom, if it could still be called that, of Cormyr, a fragile peace ensued. The forest kingdom was a pale shadow of its former glory. Its cities were in shambles, its people scattered and beaten. Alusair reestablished Suzail as the capitol and began the daunting task of reassembling a kingdom that had been shattered. And though Cormyr had been reclaimed in name, certainly not all the drow or other dark races that had taken up residence there had fled in defeat. Cormyr was now a wild frontier land, untamed and spoiled…a land of adventure and intrigue.

---------------------------------------------- 

As for our heroes, well their tales remain works in progress. Alphar Turin left Cormyr to find out what became of the Knights of the Undying Dragon, and to hopefully enlist their aid again, should it ever be needed. Joachim stayed on, erecting a temple in Tilverton, and resuming his duties as Church Inquisitor with renewed fervor, determined now, more than ever, to root out evil at its source, before it could spread and bear fruit.

Hor’ahun also stayed. He was a restless soul in search of fulfillment, and the new Cormyr was certainly a place where he could spend time seeking his answers. Besides, a fair number of illithids had been present when the drow fell, and he could think of nothing more therapeutic than claiming a few squid heads.

----------------------------------------------

Baltana Ssambra entered her former throne room with great trepidation. Once the First Matron Mother of Erelhei Cinlu, she had experienced a great loss of power and prestige in the wake of the Spider Queen’s silence. However, unlike other drow cities like Ched Nasad, she had managed to hold on to power and put down the various rebellions that ensued.

In fact, she had even signed a truce with the male wizards and had begun to consolidate her power – until the arrival of the Revenancer’s forces.

Inexplicably, a giant tower had appeared in the midst of the city. From it, poured legions of powerful undead, demons, and pseduonatural horrors. In short time they had subjugated the entire city and executed the Matron Mothers . . .except for her. And now, she was told that she was to meet the orchestrator of it all.

Ahead of her, she saw several male wizards (obviously they had tried to curry favor with this new force), a cadre of drow undead and a beautiful human female in pitch black full plate armor. On the throne (her throne) was a human woman – or at least she appeared human. Both her eyes were closed but the third eye in her forehead appeared to pierce Baltana’s soul.

“Approach.”

The Matron Mother moved tentatively forward until she was directly in front of her captor.

“Kneel.”

Totally unaccustomed to giving such honors to others, Baltana clumsily sunk to her knees and lowered her head.

A few seconds later saw the feet of this human woman standing in front of her.

“Lolth is dead. Apparently, you refuse to accept the reality of the situation. Despite the fact that nearly every major drow city has fallen to other deities, you stubbornly adhere to your Spider Queen’s tenets though she has forsaken you. However, I now give you the chance to redeem yourself. Become a follower of Kiarnasalee, the Revenancer. In her worship you will find power beyond that given to you by Lolth.”

Baltana’s thoughts raced. Before this incident, she never truly doubted Lolth would return. However, this proposition was difficult to ignore. She had no desire to be slain right now, lest she spend an eternity of torment in the Abyss. Besides, she was a survivor – she could adapt.

“Very well Matron, I accept.”

The Matron Mother heard some casting then, though she couldn’t make out the spell. Obviously it was an incantation to grant her the powers of her new priesthood. However, she heard sounds like heavy weights falling. 

WAIT! 

Her eyes nervously scanned the floor as she saw the male wizards in the room crumple to the floor.

In fear, she looked up at her new mistress and saw instead a grey-fleshed, hairless humanoid with an elongated skull-like head, noseless face and white empty eyes. Before she could register the shock, she too fell dead.

----------------------------------------------

Entropy was forming new alliances, in lands beyond Cormyr and its environs. There were others out there of a similar mindset. They planned on a grand scale, and in the new world order to come, Entropy would play a central role. Yes, her mind was indeed occupied with many details, but one in particular kept coming to the fore. Such a minor thing on the surface, but oh so vital. There was a small, practically unknown frontier town on the far borders of Turmish. This town was called Cauldron, and until recently, Entropy had never heard of it. Oh, but she knew of it now, and woe to those poor souls, for they had no idea of what was coming...


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Wow...what an epilogue !!! Certainly worthy of this epic story hour. And if that last paragraph was intended to hook us even more to JollyDoc's Shackled City, it has succeeded. I think... Must check Shackled City thread for updates!

Great work everyone. Still, how long do you think you can avoid the final confrontation between Entropy and Joachim?


----------



## Lela

And upon just reading this moment,



			
				gfunk said:
			
		

> Seeing that his companions doubted the wisdom of this plan, the High Inquisitor quickly added, “Ah, but we shall not be alone in our battle. In fact,” he smiled wickedly, “I know of quite a few Seraphim who have quite the score to settle with Entropy.”
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> The revenants were waiting for them.




I head to bed.

It's both sour and sweet to force my own cliffhanger but I've no choice.  Consider plenty of comments forth coming from me tomarrow.

Not that I'm known for commenting on Story Hours or anything


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

That epilogue is well worth the wait! Many congratulations, I love to see a campaign where the consequences of the players actions really make a difference.


----------



## Lela

Don't think that the irony of Noir.  With his home finally reclaimed, even if shattered, she is no longer welcome.  To think, had she maintained her grace just a few months longer she may have succeded in her ultamate quest.

And yet, the story continues.  I look forward, once again, to reading the tails of Entropy and, perhaps, Jochiam.  Most of all, though, I can't wait for Noir to show up again.


----------



## gfunk

Thank you everyone for your positive comments!

Some specifics:

1.  *NWK* -- You'll have to ask our DM when he wants to pit Entropy and Joachim against one another again.  But, right now, it looks like they have their own problems.  However, with the advent of the 3.5 changes to _Shapechange_ I don't think it'll be much of a contest

2.  *Tallarn *-- thanks, though I would have liked to have destroyed the continent with the Far Realms portal.  Oh well.  At least I can take comfort that I will hand the current party a TPK sooner or later.

3.  *Lela *-- Yep, Noir got screwed, no question about it.  However, she did pick up Ammet's whip (artifact: Helltongue) and has taken EWP (Whip) so she should become a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Joachim

That was a pretty fantastic effort by Gfunk and Jollydoc.  I am pretty impressed with the results here.  All in all, the way the campaign ended is why I play the game, for fun stuff like that.  This was a great ending to a fantastic campaign.

Based on our characters in the Shackled City, it appears (for the time being) that the Gfunk vs. Joachim rivalry may not return, but I must say the back and forth was fun.  Even if Joachim always seemed to catch the worst end of it.

When Joachim and Entropy were on the same page and all pistons were firing, they were terrible to behold and great foils for each other.  Entropy was an offensive dynamo (all y'all reading this can figure that out), while Joachim was the strongest on defense (super-high AC, virtual unending hit points, pass most saves on a "2").  I will miss seeing them in action together.

That being said, Gfunk and myself have branched out, trying to play something that has not been done in any of our previous campaigns.  We have never had a Celestial before, and we have never had anyone play a barbarian that stuck with it past level 2 (I plan on taking all Barbarian levels...we shall see if its worth it).

Again, kudos to Joe and Gautam (RL names) for this Story Hour.  My hat is off to you boys.


----------



## Serpenteye

Great story,I love what you've done with the setting  You (all of you) really made the game come alive. I didn't quite get what happened here, though.



> In fear, she looked up at her new mistress and saw instead a grey-fleshed, hairless humanoid with an elongated skull-like head, noseless face and white empty eyes. Before she could register the shock, she too fell dead.




Pretty insane even for Entropy to be killing her own servants. On the other hand... :shrug: I have a few guesses of what might have happened but none of them make much sense. Maybe I'm just suffering from sleep deprivation.


----------



## gfunk

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Great story,I love what you've done with the setting  You (all of you) really made the game come alive. I didn't quite get what happened here, though. <Quote Snipped>
> Pretty insane even for Entropy to be killing her own servants. On the other hand... :shrug: I have a few guesses of what might have happened but none of them make much sense. Maybe I'm just suffering from sleep deprivation.




Hey, thanks for the praise.

Basically, I have been trying to play Entropy's slow descent into insanity.  This was manifested (at first) as a reckless disregard for netural creatures, then good creatures, then her own companions, then her own interests.  At this point, she is pretty well-nigh cuckoo.  However, that's the price you pay for being the most powerful Alienist on the planet.  It's kind of like that song "Battery" from Metallica:

_Lashing out the action, returning the reaction 
Weak are ripped and torn away 
Hypnotizing power, crushing all that cower 
Battery is here to stay 

Smashing through the boundaries 
Lunacy has found me 
Cannot stop the Battery 
Pounding out aggression 
Turns into obsession 
Cannot kill the Battery 
Cannot kill the family 
Battery is found in me 
Battery 

*Crushing all deceivers, mashing non-believers 
Never ending potency 
Hungry violence seeker, feeding off the weaker 
Breeding on insanity*_ 


That pretty much describes Entropy in a nutshell right now.  That doesn't mean she can't form rational plans, mind you, just that she is mentally unstable.

In the particular quote you cited, Entropy _Shapechanged_ into a Bodak and with her death gaze (DC 28 Fort), killed all the drow wizards and the final Matron Mother of Erheli Cinlu.  Since she truly despises Lolth, I didn't see why I should give quarter to any of her former worshippers, so I teased them with a bit of hope before killing them off.

Also, Entropy had a plan (never executed) to convene a meeting of her Haven for Extraplanar Learning and Lore [HELL] right before the war.  On paper, this was to be a war-time organizational meeting.  However, what she *really *wanted to do when all the most powerful Alienists in Toril were present was the following:

1) Cast _Mordenkainen's Disjunction_
2) Cast _Wail of the Banshee_

Thus ensuring everyone was stripped of their magical protections and killed outright.

What can I say except this, 

Entropy doesn't like competition.


----------



## Lela

She really is evil.  A lot.


----------



## Jeremy

*big Grin*


----------



## SpaceBaby Industries

gfunk said:
			
		

> In the particular quote you cited, Entropy _Shapechanged_ into a Bodak and with her death gaze (DC 28 Fort), killed all the drow wizards and the final Matron Mother of Erheli Cinlu.  Since she truly despises Lolth, I didn't see why I should give quarter to any of her former worshippers, so I teased them with a bit of hope before killing them off.




Help me out on this one if you would.  The Bodak entry in my MM (admittedly 3e not 3.5e) has the Fort save of DC15.  Is the difference because the creature was ramped up during the revision, or from assuming the save DC was CHA driven, and Entropy's stat is significantly higher?  Thirteen points higher DC means +26 higher than the Bodaks's 12 in the stat.  I'm wondering if even the Eeeevil Alienist has a CHA of 38.


----------



## gfunk

SpaceBaby Industries said:
			
		

> Help me out on this one if you would.




Sure, my pleasure.

In both 3.0 and 3.5, DCs for supernatural abilites are calculated according to the following formula:

*10 + 1/2 creature's HD + appropriate ability modifier* 

In the case of _Shapechange_ your HD, Int, Wis, and Cha scores remain the same.  Entropy has 21 HD and a Cha of 26 (+8).

Therefore, the DC should be

10 + 10 (1/2 of 21) + 8 = 28 Fort DC


----------



## JollyDoc

gfunk said:
			
		

> Sure, my pleasure.
> 
> In both 3.0 and 3.5, DCs for supernatural abilites are calculated according to the following formula:
> 
> *10 + 1/2 creature's HD + appropriate ability modifier*
> 
> In the case of _Shapechange_ your HD, Int, Wis, and Cha scores remain the same.  Entropy has 21 HD and a Cha of 26 (+8).
> 
> Therefore, the DC should be
> 
> 10 + 10 (1/2 of 21) + 8 = 28 Fort DC




You forgot to add something..."Eat It"


----------



## JollyDoc

Just want to congratulat G on the completion of a fantastic Story Hour.  I am a fortunate DM to have players of the caliber these guys are.  They make the game, and they have definately all helped to shape our joint campaign.  Good work guys!  Here's to accomplishing the same in Cauldron.


----------



## Serpenteye

Quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally Posted by gfunk
Sure, my pleasure.

In both 3.0 and 3.5, DCs for supernatural abilites are calculated according to the following formula:

10 + 1/2 creature's HD + appropriate ability modifier 

In the case of Shapechange your HD, Int, Wis, and Cha scores remain the same. Entropy has 21 HD and a Cha of 26 (+8).

Therefore, the DC should be

10 + 10 (1/2 of 21) + 8 = 28 Fort DC
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Impressive, really impressive. I have a question about that, though. Shapechange doesn't under the standard rules allow the caster to use the supernatural abilities of the form the spell has given him. So she shouldn't really be able to use Death-Gaze. Did you make a house-rule to change that? Or did you just overlook it?


----------



## gfunk

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Impressive, really impressive. I have a question about that, though. Shapechange doesn't under the standard rules allow the caster to use the supernatural abilities of the form the spell has given him. So she shouldn't really be able to use Death-Gaze. Did you make a house-rule to change that? Or did you just overlook it?




Ah, but have you not noticed the new changes to _Shapechange_ in 3.5?  The caster gets extraordinary abilities _and_ supernatural abilities!

Check out Entropy's stat block (above) for more info!


----------



## Serpenteye

gfunk said:
			
		

> Ah, but have you not noticed the new changes to _Shapechange_ in 3.5?  The caster gets extraordinary abilities _and_ supernatural abilities!
> 
> Check out Entropy's stat block (above) for more info!






That makes Shapechange by far the most powerful spell in the core rules. A single casting allows you to Shapechange into a colossal Dragon every round and breath for up to 24d10 damage every round! In addition into giving you massive spell resistances, abilities, AC and immunities from any and all creatures in the book for 10 minutes/level!. 

I thought that Gate and Timestop were the most useful 9th level spells. I was a fool. Thanks for showing me the true path to power


----------



## JollyDoc

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> That makes Shapechange by far the most powerful spell in the core rules. A single casting allows you to Shapechange into a colossal Dragon every round and breath for up to 24d10 damage every round! In addition into giving you massive spell resistances, abilities, AC and immunities from any and all creatures in the book for 10 minutes/level!.
> 
> I thought that Gate and Timestop were the most useful 9th level spells. I was a fool. Thanks for showing me the true path to power





You haven't Munchkin'd until you've Munchkin'd with Gfunk, the ultimate Power Gamer, and, might I add, this year's GenCon Toughman.


----------



## Lela

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> You haven't Munchkin'd until you've Munchkin'd with Gfunk, the ultimate Power Gamer, and, might I add, this year's GenCon Toughman.



 They'll never use the Psionics are different rule again.


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> They'll never use the Psionics are different rule again.




The funny thing is that nobody tried to abuse rules loopeholes like JollyDoc, Joachim, and I.  While I went the psi path, JollyDoc loaded up on the Dusts of Disappearance and Ioun Stones with Anti-Magic Field stored in them.

A few people DID try, like the 25th level Fighter with SR 41 (not sure how he pulled this off, but I killed him anyway) and the Maug Fighter/Barbarian (who was immune to my death spells by virtue of being a construct, but I killed him anyway).

In fact one of the people who played was a designer of 3.5e.  JollyDoc was assigned to face him and, at first, was understandably intimidated.  But it wasn't even a contest.  JollyDoc kicked his ass so hard that the "playtester" had to resort to grappling his Half-Ogre Fighter/Barbaraian/Frenzied Beserker/Holy Liberator opponent because he was so screwed.


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> In fact one of the people who played was a designer of 3.5e.  JollyDoc was assigned to face him and, at first, was understandably intimidated.  But it wasn't even a contest.  JollyDoc kicked his ass so hard that the "playtester" had to resort to grappling his Half-Ogre Fighter/Barbaraian/Frenzied Beserker/Holy Liberator opponent because he was so screwed.




I generally try to avoid grappling with Half-Ogre Fighter/Barbaraian/Frenzied Beserker/Holy Liberators.  They tend to hurt me muchly.

Though, having smashed into my party using a flock of weird bird abominations (like, CR 2 each) who were good at grappling (+2 bonus, took down the spellcasters, got creamed by the Fighter types), I can really see grappling as a reasonable action to take.  But never against a Half-Ogre Fighter/Barbaraian/Frenzied Beserker/Holy Liberator.  That's just stupid.


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> I generally try to avoid grappling with Half-Ogre Fighter/Barbaraian/Frenzied Beserker/Holy Liberators.  They tend to hurt me muchly.
> 
> Though, having smashed into my party using a flock of weird bird abominations (like, CR 2 each) who were good at grappling (+2 bonus, took down the spellcasters, got creamed by the Fighter types), I can really see grappling as a reasonable action to take.  But never against a Half-Ogre Fighter/Barbaraian/Frenzied Beserker/Holy Liberator.  That's just stupid.




Especially one, who at the time of said grapple, had a 41 strength, was large, and was wielding a mithral, keen, coup-de-grace huge scythe...with reach.


----------



## Lela

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Especially one, who at the time of said grapple, had a 41 strength, was large, and was wielding a mithral, keen, coup-de-grace huge scythe...with reach.



 Ouch.

A lot.


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead

Just out of curiousity, where can you find that "dream" template that was used when fighting that night hag?

Was it in Bastion of Broken Souls?


----------



## JollyDoc

(Psi)SeveredHead said:
			
		

> Just out of curiousity, where can you find that "dream" template that was used when fighting that night hag?
> 
> Was it in Bastion of Broken Souls?




Yes, it was in Bastion...the Dreamborn template.  I'll try to post the particulars for you.


----------



## gfunk

(Psi)SeveredHead said:
			
		

> Just out of curiousity, where can you find that "dream" template that was used when fighting that night hag?
> 
> Was it in Bastion of Broken Souls?



Looking back at BoBS, the dreamborn template is quite powerful. It gives you the following benefits:
1) Type changes to Outsider
2) Subtype changes to Incorporeal
3) Immune to crits/sneak attacks
4) Attacks deal Wisdom damage (amount varies from 1d2-2d4) and these attacks are touch
5) Universal resistance to elements 5
6) Darkvision 60 ft

Pretty tough!


----------



## Tidus4444

Just finished reading through all of this in 2 days... it was awesome.  I normally don't enjoy story hours very much, but your's was terrific.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## gfunk

Tidus4444 said:
			
		

> Just finished reading through all of this in 2 days... it was awesome. I normally don't enjoy story hours very much, but your's was terrific. Keep up the good work!



Thanks a lot, I appreciate it!  If you want to check out the continuing adventures of our gaming group, check out JollyDoc's Shackled City Story Hour.  We're getting up in levels and, pretty soon, should run into Entropy and friends.


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot, I appreciate it! If you want to check out the continuing adventures of our gaming group, check out JollyDoc's Shackled City Story Hour. We're getting up in levels and, pretty soon, should run into Entropy and friends.



Cause Gfunk is lazy:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=55180&page=1&pp=25


----------



## Tidus4444

For the record I'd like to see this SH put into PDF- it's much easier to read that way.  It'll be better for when I use this to prove that dnd truly IS interactive storytelling, rather than just a video game played on paper (though lord knows my dm/players treat it that way.  I wish I could play dnd sessions like your's).


----------



## Lela

Tidus4444 said:
			
		

> For the record I'd like to see this SH put into PDF- it's much easier to read that way. It'll be better for when I use this to prove that dnd truly IS interactive storytelling, rather than just a video game played on paper (though lord knows my dm/players treat it that way. I wish I could play dnd sessions like your's).



 Wow, that's a great topic for a whole new thread.  Have any plans on starting one?  Give us the link if you do.


----------



## gfunk

Tidus4444 said:
			
		

> For the record I'd like to see this SH put into PDF



Hmmm . . . thanks for the suggestion.  I'll see what I can do and get back to you this thread.  Also, it would be a good opportunity to clean up the SH (grammar/spelling).


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> Wow, that's a great topic for a whole new thread. Have any plans on starting one? Give us the link if you do.



Actually, I would like to talk about putting this SH into PDF format, but I'm not sure how.  Right now, I already have it in DOC format in Word.  Any suggestions as to where I should start?


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> Actually, I would like to talk about putting this SH into PDF format, but I'm not sure how.  Right now, I already have it in DOC format in Word.  Any suggestions as to where I should start?




Go to Word.  Get the formatting right how you want it.  Then go to the Print menu and click on the printers list.  There should be an icon for Abobe PDF Writer.  Click on that, tell it where you want to save the file, and BOOM! you are done.


----------



## gfunk

Joachim said:
			
		

> There should be an icon for Abobe PDF Writer.




There isn't.  

But I'm using Word XP at work and it may have some network restrictions that I am not aware of.  When I get back home, I will try it on my own PC.


----------



## Vargo

gfunk said:
			
		

> There isn't.
> 
> But I'm using Word XP at work and it may have some network restrictions that I am not aware of.  When I get back home, I will try it on my own PC.




The only restriction is that you need a copy of Adobe Acrobat.  And it's not free.

There are some free software .pdf converters out there, but as far as I know, they are Linux only.


----------



## Joachim

Vargo said:
			
		

> The only restriction is that you need a copy of Adobe Acrobat.  And it's not free.
> 
> There are some free software .pdf converters out there, but as far as I know, they are Linux only.





Oops. Hehe.  I fergot that I am at the office where people actually _pay_ for software.  If you want to email it to me G, I can switch it over from here.


----------



## Lela

Joachim said:
			
		

> Oops. Hehe. I fergot that I am at the office where people actually _pay_ for software. If you want to email it to me G, I can switch it over from here.



Joachim beat me to it.  He's probably got a new version of the Writer anyway.


----------



## Black_Kaioshin

I don't know if its already been done, but would it be possible to see the character stats? I'm interested in knowing Entropy's level, stats, etc.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I believe the stats are posted in this thread, if you look back. If not, there should be a link to where they are posted. I know I've seen them somewhere!


----------



## gfunk

Tallarn said:
			
		

> I believe the stats are posted in this thread, if you look back. If not, there should be a link to where they are posted. I know I've seen them somewhere!



Yep, he's right. Entropy's final stats after Bastion were converted to 3.5. You can find them on p. 16.

NOTE: You can find other stat blocks in this SH as well.  I posted blocks for Entropy, Joachim, Hor'ahun, and Noir right before the final battle with Nalavara.  You can find these on p. 11.  Also, I posted Nurn's stats which you can find on p. 12.

Enjoy!


----------



## gfunk

Oooh, 9000 views, time for something special!

Okay, there are a couple of ideas I've been tossing around.  You guys tell me what you think:

1.  As mentioned by a few in this SH, it would be nice to have the entire CotSQ/BoBS saga in one PDF or DOC.  Actually, I've been meaning to do this so this is probably an ideal opportunity.  I plan on making some format changes so that the SH reads more like a novel as well as post numerous pics cannabalized from the WotC site and the two modules.  Also, I will insert some background information about previous exploits in our campaign.  Finally, as a tip of the hat to Sepulchrave's first-rate SH, I will put game notes at the end of each chapter detailing interesting, relevant game mechanic information.

2.  I've been thinking about this for a while -- tell me if you think it is stupid or not.  Or, more precisely, if you'd be interested in reading it  .  Since I'm a big alternate history buff, I was thinking of writing some spin-offs of our SH.  These would, of course, be much shorter than the sum total of the SH -- only 5-10 chapters in length.  We could examine such hypotheticals like,

"What if Entropy destroyed the Undying Temple rather than aligning herself with Kiaransalee?"

"What if Joachim and Hor'ahun were able to slay Entropy and Noir in the Bastion?"

"What if Nalavara killed the entire party?"

Or, we could look at slightly more outrageous topics,

"What if the party met with an 'accident' and was irrevocably trapped on Athas?"

"What would happen if the party was somehow transported to the modern world?"

And so on . . .

Anyway, your input is very much sought!


----------



## Lela

Personally, I'd love to see both.  I'm not sure which I prefer but, I will say, that I prefer the more "Possible" of those in the second option.

 Dangit gfunk, hard to choose.  Hmmmm, I guess I'd go with the first option.  Mostly because if you get it done now everything will come much clearer (all those game moments around the table you want to include).

 I'd like to see the second option later though.  Or as you feel inclined.


----------



## Jeremy

I like both ideas, but I don't like anything that slows the completion of number 1 down.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I'd be interested in seeing some 'alternate history' stuff...you could have a lot of fun playing through it all. Placing Entropy and that in Dragonlance, that'd be interesting!

"I am Raistlin..."
"I am Entropy! En garde!"


----------



## gfunk

Thanks for your thoughts everyone!  Any more opinions before I commit to one or the other?


----------



## Joachim

I like the group in the modern world.

Osama bin Laden, meet the Fires of God (Joachim's Flamestrike).

Tony Soprano gets dusted by Entropy, and the New Jersey mafia is taken over by an alienist.

That kind of stuff


----------



## Lela

Just grabbed Enropy's stats and may just use them with my players.  Thanks gfunk.


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> Just grabbed Enropy's stats and may just use them with my players. Thanks gfunk.



No problem, let us know how the TPK goes.


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> No problem, let us know how the TPK goes.



 It's starting not to look like I will.  They had a choice between a former party member to take down (Kalarn the Wild Mage, the player didn't have time to bump him up 6 levels or so for me and I didn't have a copy of the rules he used) and attacking a fallen Hextor.  With a whole lot depending on that choice they finally chose Hextor.

But, when I get the chance, I'll be putting up the fallen Hextor I've made up on the boards to get a little guidence.  I'm not skilled with the spellcasters but this this needs to be an epic fight and I'm hoping for some coolness.  Care to give me a hand with that one once it's posted (likely tomarrow)?


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> Care to give me a hand with that one once it's posted (likely tomarrow)?



Sure, we can make your players sorry they ever crossed 'em.


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> Sure, we can make your players sorry they ever crossed 'em.



Dangit, I left my copy of the stuff at home.  Will post tonight.  Think evil version of the 3.0e Titan, of course shifting the weapon to match Hextor.  I promised no equipment though.  Most of them are 17th level.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

@gfunk: Cool, I didn't read this thread anymore, but would really like a version of your exploits in PDF. If you took the time and added pictures, you could greatly improve the reading experience! However, it might be difficult to find good pictures for some of the scenes/characters (especially Entropy - how many pics of beautiful women with tentacles are out there).

@Lela: Give this guy equipment, if you want him to be a challenge! How big is your party?


----------



## Lela

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> @Lela: Give this guy equipment, if you want him to be a challenge! How big is your party?



PCs: 17th level Druid (9th level spells suck for those guys), 15th Orog BBN (+2 ECL, RoF), 25th level Custom Blackguard Centaur (10 Ftr, 15 Blk, just traded his soul for 10 temporary levels, _Reincarnate_ spell made him Centaur), and 16 Pixie (subject of _Reincarnate_).

NPCs/Cohorts: 16th level Kobald Wizard (named Yip, cohort), 15th Fighter, Legendary Wolf (animal companion), 4th (or so) Fighter Centaur (was _Awakened_ animal companion wolf, _Reincarnated_), 13th (or so) Rogue Vampire Halfling (that's _Mr. Halfing_ to you, cohort).

All together, counting animal companion (hp shield if I ever saw one): 8 characters.

I'm used to DMing around 14 but several players left.  I'm having it much easier but I've also lost a lot of my CR instinct.  Besides which I generally flatten the PCs anyway.  Part of the reason I'm looking for help here.


----------



## Lela

Thread's up in the Rogue's Gallery (I think that's where it goes).  Come by and play:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1195432#post1195432


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Lela said:
			
		

> 25th level Custom Blackguard Centaur (10 Ftr, 15 Blk, just traded his soul for 10 temporary levels, _Reincarnate_ spell made him Centaur)



Are you kidding? That must have been some soul . How temporary are those levels anyway?


----------



## Lela

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Are you kidding? That must have been some soul . How temporary are those levels anyway?



Just the Hextor fight, actually.  The campaign (battle wise) is over after that anyway, so he could technically keep them if he wanted to.  Really, it's a bad deal.  Your soul for an advantage in one fight?  Not even lasting power.

He feals that Tyr betrayed him though.  Hextor has his wife's soul and, through the manipulations of everyone's favorite Duke of Hell, he considers it partly Tyr's fault.  Player's choice, not mine (nobody yell at me again).  Hextor plans to use the wife's soul (16th level Paladin) to open the gates of Hell, where he's made arrangements to become another Duke.  Since there's currently no position open, the current Dukes are working to prevent that (most of them anyway).

He's taken up with Tiamat (Nemises of the Gods).  Titilvious (spelling intentional, I changed the name to match my pronounciation cause I felt like it), arranged the whole thing for Tiamat and got a huge amount of stuff, along with future favors, for doing so.  Titilvious also wants to make sure Hextor never makes it to Hell, so he's been working on the other side.  Technically, Titilvious temporarally transfered 10 levels from himself to Runir (our centaur Blackgard friend).  Nobody knows that though and he plans to keep it that way.  Can't let the enemies know when you're weak.


----------



## gfunk

Bring on the fallen Hextor!!


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> Bring on the fallen Hextor!!



We're making him over here:



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> Thread's up in the Rogue's Gallery (I think that's where it goes). Come by and play:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1195432#post1195432



Come join us!


----------



## gfunk

Tidus4444 said:
			
		

> For the record I'd like to see this SH put into PDF- it's much easier to read that way. It'll be better for when I use this to prove that dnd truly IS interactive storytelling, rather than just a video game played on paper (though lord knows my dm/players treat it that way. I wish I could play dnd sessions like your's).





			
				Lela said:
			
		

> Dangit gfunk, hard to choose. Hmmmm, I guess I'd go with the first option. Mostly because if you get it done now everything will come much clearer (all those game moments around the table you want to include).





			
				Jeremy said:
			
		

> I like both ideas, but I don't like anything that slows the completion of number 1 down.





			
				NeverwinterKnight said:
			
		

> @gfunk: Cool, I didn't read this thread anymore, but would really like a version of your exploits in PDF. If you took the time and added pictures, you could greatly improve the reading experience! However, it might be difficult to find good pictures for some of the scenes/characters (especially Entropy - how many pics of beautiful women with tentacles are out there).



Just wanted to let everyone know that the PDF project has begun in earnest.  And it will be the "collector's edition."  Replete with game commentary and pics of our gaming group.


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> Just wanted to let everyone know that the PDF project has begun in earnest.  And it will be the "collector's edition."  Replete with game commentary and pics of our gaming group.



 Yay!


----------



## gfunk

Greetings everyone,

Now this is relatively tentative, but we may see the continued adventures of Entropy, Joachim, Hor'ahun, and Noir.

_*In the wake of the Great War, the Githyanki Lich-Queen begins gating in massive warships from the Astral Plane to conquer her weakened enemies in the Prime.*_

_*With the armies of the Dales in shambles and with many great leaders slain, who will stop this juggernaut?*_

_*Who indeed . . .*_

Since JollyDoc's campaign may be put on pause for a bit (we seem to have run out of Adventure Path modules), prepare to re-enter Gfunk's SH -- 3.5!


----------



## Nightingale 7

Mmm,very interesting choice of module.The Githyanki Invasion seems very nice and epic on paper,but I'm waiting to see how it will go in play.I wonder,how will the old party reunite in a non-metagaming way?I guess an all-out attack from an alien race makes up for old rivalries,eh?


----------



## Lela

At the very least, it should be interesting.  I'm in, as always.


----------



## gfunk

We discussed the possibilities tonight. 

Entropy.  Check.
Noir.  Check
Hor'ahun.  Check.  He hates Githyanki more than anything.
Joachim.  Don't see it happening.
Remember Dreadmaster Amal?


----------



## Lela

Dreadmaster Amal was an interesting character, though he wasn't around all that long.

 I still wonder though, will Joachim's player occationally regale us with what he's doing?  I always thought those a good read too.  *hint hint*


----------



## Serpenteye

Sounds great.  I'm looking forwards to it.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Alright !!! Can't wait for more Entropy action. I see the outcome already: 

_The githianky elite bowed down before the throne. They were both in awe and afraid of their new lich queen: *Entropy*!_


----------



## Jeremy

Sveet...


----------



## gfunk

OK, it's official!  All PCs will be "scaled" back to 18th level and converted to 3.5.  The players will be Entropy (me), Amal (Joachim), Noir, and Hor'ahun.  First game starts on Sunday.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Can't wait !!!


----------



## sithramir

Sounds exciting but the scale back of levels? You guys just don't want to play epic characters and rules?


----------



## Joachim

sithramir said:
			
		

> Sounds exciting but the scale back of levels? You guys just don't want to play epic characters and rules?




The module is for levels 18 to 20.  Its pretty much going to be a one-shot deal, so we could have made new 18th level characters, or played our old ones at 18th level.  We chose the latter.


----------



## Lela

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Probably better with the reduction in level anyway, really.  Does any good-alinged person really want to see Gfunk+Entropy+Epic spells?

 I get chills just thinking about it.


----------



## gfunk

News flash!!!

Our DM has decreed (after going over the module carefully) that there will be *no level reduction!!*

Yes, you heard right!!  Get ready to face 21st level Entropy, 21st level Noir, 19th level Hor'ahun, and 18th level Amal.

*Bring on the pain!!!*


----------



## Nightingale 7

It's going to be interesting to see how Jollydoc is going to scale the adventure for your min-maxed epic team.There is no Githyanki of 15th level or more and that's not a campaign spoiler.The Lich Queen syphons the life of any Githyanki reaching 16th level.Those poor,poor Gith.You'll be kicking them around like goblins!  

Naah,from what I've read Jollydoc's a good enough DM to challenge you with a blind kobold!(Man,while I was writing it I didn't realise what a mean jab that was to Entropy!  )


----------



## JollyDoc

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> It's going to be interesting to see how Jollydoc is going to scale the adventure for your min-maxed epic team.There is no Githyanki of 15th level or more and that's not a campaign spoiler.The Lich Queen syphons the life of any Githyanki reaching 16th level.Those poor,poor Gith.You'll be kicking them around like goblins!
> 
> Naah,from what I've read Jollydoc's a good enough DM to challenge you with a blind kobold!(Man,while I was writing it I didn't realise what a mean jab that was to Entropy!  )




I'm not sure that any scaling will be necessary.  I've been reviewing the adventure, and it's fairly brutal as is.  Granted, no one group of the gith can stand against the group, but the attrition rate in this adventure should be high.  Plus, did I mention that the Liche Queen is a CR 30?


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> The Lich Queen syphons the life of any Githyanki reaching 16th level.





			
				gfunk said:
			
		

> 19th level Hor'ahun



Now that you mention it, there should not be 19th level githzerai, either. I believe for them it's a mad wizard that makes sure there are no high level folks.



			
				Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> Naah,from what I've read Jollydoc's a good enough DM to challenge you with a blind kobold!(Man,while I was writing it I didn't realise what a mean jab that was to Entropy!  )



Ah, fond, fond memories...I bet Entropy still has nightmares about kobolds.


----------



## Lela

> Ah, fond, fond memories...I bet Entropy still has nightmares about kobolds.



 Kobalds riding spiders, probably.


----------



## gfunk

*Sunday Evening Preview*

Just came back from our first session of "Lich Queen's Beloved" and I have to say that it's the most fun I had playing DnD in a long while.  Running Entropy again at Epic levels is truly awe-inspiring.  I can't wait to write up the Story Hour (as soon as I finish with Jollydoc's).

Some highlights:

*Noir* is a terror with her artifact *Helltongue* a +5 mighty (Str 16) whip which does damage as a colossal weapon (2d6).  Best of all, it energy drains on contact.  After hitting one foe, slew him outright by inflicting 12 negative levels and gaining 240 temporary hp!!
*Hor'ahun* gets to go toe to toe with psionic Githyanki foes.  Can you say psi defense modes?
*Amal* gets to ply his necromantic craft to full effect as the most powerful foes are immolated alive, their remains consumed by unholy fire.
Oh, and *Entropy*, sweet Entropy.  All I'm gonna say is fear teh *Shapechange*, it roxxors!!!!


----------



## Lela

Wow, that's some artifact.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

I'm hoping for a detailed telepathic combat !!! Although, the level differences should give Hor'ahun a great advantage.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Woohoo! I await the write up with unbridled glee!


----------



## MoonSaber

gfunk said:
			
		

> OK, it's official!  All PCs will be "scaled" back to 18th level and converted to 3.5.  The players will be Entropy (me), Amal (Joachim), Noir, and Hor'ahun.  First game starts on Sunday.




Scaled back to 18th, you say?


----------



## JollyDoc

MoonSaber said:
			
		

> Scaled back to 18th, you say?




Obviously not, as you well know from having played in the game last night.


----------



## MoonSaber

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Obviously not, as you well know from having played in the game last night.





*Skitters away from DM*


----------



## gfunk

*test*

jkjk


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> jkjk




It didn't attach it.  Try zipping it in WINZIP and then try emailing it to me.


----------



## gfunk

Hey folks, I completed the CotSQ saga in PDF with illustrations and game annotations.  As soon as I figure out how to post it, I will do so.


----------



## MoonSaber

gfunk said:
			
		

> Hey folks, I completed the CotSQ saga in PDF with illustrations and game annotations.  As soon as I figure out how to post it, I will do so.





ooooh!

I want!

email it to me, please?


----------



## JollyDoc

gfunk said:
			
		

> Hey folks, I completed the CotSQ saga in PDF with illustrations and game annotations.  As soon as I figure out how to post it, I will do so.





Hah!  I am the proud holder of the first, bound copy!  Gfunk gave it to me as a Christmas gift!  Weep in envy!


----------



## gfunk

OK, thanks to Michael Morris the PDF is available for download.  Check out this link: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1285216#post1285216

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Joachim

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Hah!  I am the proud holder of the first, bound copy!  Gfunk gave it to me as a Christmas gift!  Weep in envy!




Sorry, Joe, but I got it first because G had to send it to me to PDF it.  EAT IT!!


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Merry Christmas...

Gfunk, congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## gfunk

Thanks, NWK.  I hope you enjoy it!

Two sessions of _Lich Queen's Beloved_ are in the bag and I'm still loving it.  Updates are forthcoming . . .


----------



## Joachim

Just a little preview from _last_ night's work:

1)  Entropy is alone and surrounded by 3 gargantuan Elder Black Puddings.  A sorceror's worst nightmare?  Guess again, faithful readers!

2)  Amal curses Tymora as he hits the wrong end of the 50% miss chance to hit an incorporeal creature...*9 straight times*!!  (that's a 1 in 512 chance of happening).

3)  Its Noir verses the Red Knight!!  Not even his 260 temporary hit points can help him there!

4)  And Hur'ahun did something, I am sure.


----------



## gfunk

Joachim said:
			
		

> 4) And Hur'ahun did something, I am sure.



Yeah, he went one-on-one with an Alhoon (illithid lich) *and* Entropy threatened to kill him (again).


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> ...Entropy threatened to kill him (again).




Now...do you mean that Entropy threatened him (again) or that Entropy was going to kill him (again)?


----------



## gfunk

Threats, only threats of course!

I would never dream of killing another PC!


----------



## Joachim

I got bored at work, so here's some prologue for Amal...


----------



## Joachim

*New Beginnings*

Dreadmaster Amal slowly paced outside the door to the interrogation chamber, hands folded in front of him.  The screams coming from inside the chamber told him that Hazimir, the church’s ‘inquisition’ expert, was doing exactly as he had been told.  Break the subject’s will, but do not kill him.  This prisoner had too much information to let it die with him.

Amal appeared to be an unremarkable man, in more ways that one.  His height and build did not suggest that he was a great warrior, nor did he have the commanding presence so common to the senior clergy of the Black Hand.  What Amal did have, more than anything, was a well-deserved reputation within the church of Bane.  His fierce loyalty to Fzoul Chembryl, coupled with his deadly skill as a spellcaster made Amal one of Fzoul’s favored servants and internal enforcers.  

The other Banites had nicknamed Amal ‘The Hand of Chembryl’, a title which he silently embraced.  Those members of the church jealous of Amal’s position derisively referred to him as the ‘Fzoul’s Handmaiden’; none, however, would dare refer to him by this moniker in his presence.  When Fzoul had dirty work to be done, Amal was generally the one to do it.  High priests of Bane were afraid when Amal appeared in their temples.  His arrival too often meant that someone was going to die at Fzoul’s command.  Too often the condemned was the High Priest himself.

The screaming from the next room subsided.  The door opened, and Hazimir stepped out.  Dried blood caked his hands and outer garments.  Amal knew the blood was not Hazimir’s.  Closing the door, Hazimir grinned and whispered, “He is ready milord.”  Amal nodded, opened the door, and strode inside.  ‘Hazimir is very good at his job…’, the Dreadmaster mused.

Amal closed the door behind him.  Before him, strapped to a wooden chair, was a naked middle-aged man, obviously badly beaten.  Three of his fingers had been removed and one eye had been sealed shut with a branding iron, Hazimir’s torture device of choice.  Amal noted several similarly ghastly wounds across the man’s body, but Hazimir had done as told:  Dorian was maimed, but not dead.

Amal went to the man, his voice level but sympathetic, “I don’t want to have to keep letting Hazimir hurt you, Dorian.  Really, I don’t.  We know there is a Harper safehouse in this city.  We know you know where it is.  You are going to tell us, or Hazimir is going to have to….”  Amal’s voice trailed off.

Dorian began to sob, “No more…No more…keep that monster away from me!!”  Amal knelt beside the prisoner, gently placing his hand on Dorian’s shoulder.  The cleric spoke, “I swear to you that if you give me the information that I have asked for you won’t have to worry about Hazimir anymore.  I swear he will not hurt you ever again.”  Crying and nodding, Dorian began to speak.  He told Amal everything, including the location of the safehouse and the number of its inhabitants.  Dorian would have implicated his own mother if he thought it would keep Hazimir away from him.  Amal knew that man to be telling the truth to the best of his abilities due to the divination he had cast previously allowing him to discern falsehoods.

When the man finished speaking, Amal smiled slightly before speaking, “Thank you Dorian.  You have made Bane proud.  But, you have been assisting the Harpers in your own city, and for that you are guilty of treason.  I am sure that you are aware of the penalty for treason.”  Amal stepped back and retrieved a silver holy symbol of Bane from his belt.  The holy symbol was covered with Infernal epithets and curses.

Dorian’s eyes grew big, and he sputtered, “No!  You promised you wouldn’t hurt me anymore!”  Amal shook his head, and coldly responded, “No, I said I wouldn’t let _Hazimir_ hurt you anymore.  I didn’t say anything about _me_.”  Amal began casting a spell, one he knew all too well.  Dorian’s torso became alight with dark fire, and the fire spread, soon consuming the hapless commoner’s entire body.  Within seconds there was nothing left of Dorian, excepting fine ash and the chair that he sat upon.

Amal replaced the symbol on his belt and strode out of the room.  When he opened the door, he saw one of the young acolytes standing at the door, waiting.  No doubt he heard what had just transpired.  Stammering, the acolyte spoke, “M-m-m-m-m-master Amal.  You have a visitor who has requested an audience with you…”

‘Funny,’ Amal thought.  He wasn’t expecting visitors.  He looked the acolyte in the eyes and demanded, “Who would dare visit me unannounced and expect an audience on short notice?”

The acolyte quickly responded.  “I have never met her before.  She says her name is Entropy, and that you would know her…”


----------



## Jeremy

*evil grin*


----------



## gfunk

Impressive.

*Most *Impressive.


----------



## sithramir

Get to the playing and story houring already!..

J/k

Good job and I can't wait to see the write ups.


----------



## Lela

Yes!

 I was really hoping for a few write-ups from you Joachim.  They were among my favorite parts of the old story.  I'm thrilled to see them again.  Nicely done and thanks.


----------



## Joachim

Lela said:
			
		

> Yes!
> 
> I was really hoping for a few write-ups from you Joachim.  They were among my favorite parts of the old story.  I'm thrilled to see them again.  Nicely done and thanks.




Thanks, Lela,  I'm flattered.  I have the benefit of writing about unique events that occur "off-camera" and exist only in my own mind.  I can make up whatever I want, and I am not shackled (no pun intended) like Gfunk and Jollydoc by narrating what occurs at the gaming table every Sunday.  I don't have the stamina (NO JOKES, THERE, JOE!) that it takes to write up our events every week, and you have to applaud the time and creative energy that G and Joe put into the Story Hour on a continual basis.


----------



## JollyDoc

Joachim said:
			
		

> Thanks, Lela,  I'm flattered.  I have the benefit of writing about unique events that occur "off-camera" and exist only in my own mind.  I can make up whatever I want, and I am not shackled (no pun intended) like Gfunk and Jollydoc by narrating what occurs at the gaming table every Sunday.  I don't have the stamina (NO JOKES, THERE, JOE!) that it takes to write up our events every week, and you have to applaud the time and creative energy that G and Joe put into the Story Hour on a continual basis.




Struggling...to...restrain...self...from...jumping on...obvious...pun!  The pain!


----------



## Lela

> and you have to applaud the time and creative energy that G and Joe put into the Story Hour on a continual basis.



 And I do.  Often. 



> Struggling...to...restrain...self...from...jumping on...obvious...pun!  The pain!



 Here, maybe this'll help.  WE LOVE YOU JOLLYDOC!!!!!!!!

 That ease the preasure?


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> And I do.  Often.
> 
> 
> Here, maybe this'll help.  WE LOVE YOU JOLLYDOC!!!!!!!!
> 
> That ease the preasure?




Ahhhh!  Much better!  Now I can just stick with bashing Joachim/Richard in person.
Come on G!  Post already!


----------



## gfunk

*Session 52*
*"Just the four of us, we can make it if we try"*

Tehv’in exited the room quickly, striding into the _gate_. At last, the final assassination was complete. In the githyanki’s hand was a magnificent sapphire which throbbed with the soul of his latest victim. Storm Silverhand, Randal Morn, Lord Mourngrym, and even Elminster! All were slain by the Lich Queen’s servants, their _souls_ _bound_ to gems to prevent their _resurrection_. 

As he re-entered the Palace of Whispers in the Astral Plane, Tehv’in and his squad of elite warriors and mages rapidly made their way back to Queen Vlaakith’s throne room. After presenting the soul of yet another “great” leader of the Dalelands to his monarch, the warrior would move to bring silent death to his next target – Joachim Dethick.

---------------------------------------------------

Scarcely six months after the Great War, as it had now become known, the first _gate_ opened over Deepingdale. From it emerged flying, gargantuan sailing vessels accompanied by hordes of Githyanki riding Red Dragons. 

Their armies all but annihilated by Entropy’s revenant forces, this Dale was in no condition to repel such an overwhelming invasion force. Those who could turn the tide – the Seven Sisters, the Lords of Dales – all seemed to have mysteriously vanished. In days, Deepingdale was taken – all survivors enslaved to fuel the Githyanki war machine that continued inexorably southward. As the Dales fell like dominoes, Cormyr began to mass their armies on their northern border, trying to bottleneck the invasion corridor.

Though depleted by the Great War, the War Wizards and Purple Dragons of Cormyr were professional soldiers rather than conscripted fighters. Indeed, through superior tactics they were able to hold off the Githyanki for weeks. The morale of Cormyrians began to improve – could it be that the Gith had underestimated the resolve of the Forest Nation having committed an inferior force?

Such doubts were resolved when a second _gate_ opened over Suzail, the capital city. Unprepared for an equally mammoth invasion force appearing at their doorstep, the Cormyrian armed forces could not hold and more and more cities began to fall. Eventually, the bulk of the Forest Nation’s armies were sandwiched between the two Gith hordes and were virtually destroyed.

Not even pausing to appraise their victory in their new occupation zone, the Githyanki moved immediately eastward towards Sembia, Cormyr’s bitter rival of decades. Despite their civil conflict, a direct result of the Great War, all Sembians mobilized against the greater threat. However, few doubted that these freedom fighters were merely delaying the inevitable.

---------------------------------------------------

Entropy arose once more from her stupor. Over the last several weeks, she had begun to receive strange visions from the Far Realms. Indeed, with the closure of the Great War and the death of hundreds of thousands of Dale citizens, Entropy knew that she was most probably the most powerful Alienist in Faerun. So, it should have come as no surprise to her that she alone was contacted by Darruth Winterwood. In ages past, this elven wizard had led a group of high wizards into the Far Realms seeking to unlock its secrets. The expedition had ended with all members going insane, committing suicide, or homicide. In the end, only Winterwood remained – insane but alive. His only goal now was to re-establish a permanent portal to the Prime – an objective shared by Entropy as well.

Unfortunately, when she entered one of these “trances” her conscious mind shut down and her . . . baser instincts . . . took over. During these periods from which Entropy could rarely remember anything, she went on homicidal rampages. This had resulted in the destruction of Jhorganni, Dorrina, and Doomsphere – fortunately, being vampires, liches, or ghosts their “demise” was transient. Nevertheless, the sorcerer now traveled through the Underdark frequently, preferring to kill random passersby than her own minions.

It was during one of these excursions that she received a _sending_ from Eclavdra, her most favored servant, “Mistress, there are two humanoids here to see you. One is a Githyanki, the other a Githzerai -- most unusual. Shall I tell them you’re coming?”

The Alienist frowned. She knew that eventually she would be drawn into the conflict raging on the surface above. Focusing mostly on destroying the Dales and Cormyr, the Githyanki invaders seemed to have eschewed the Underdark for now, venting their fury only on select mind-flayer enclaves.

“Eclavdra, I am returning now.”

---------------------------------------------------

_Teleporting_ directly into her throne room in the Undying Temple – the sentience of Kiaransalee’s magnificent creation had long ago been stripped by Joachim’s _miracle_ spell – Entropy found Eclavdra and Noir waiting for her.

The blackguard had become the _de facto_ ruler of Erelhei Cinlu since her mistress’ frequent absences. Using her artifact _Helltongue_, taken from the half-dragon Balor Ammett, Noir was able to enforce order in the city. On more than one occasion, she had drained the life out of belligerent drow, duergar, and even illithids.

“Mistress, the gith are waiting to talk to you,” Eclavdra bowed deeply.

“Excellent, bid them to enter, then leave me. Noir, you stay.”

As she turned and exited the room, Eclavdra heard Entropy casting. She paused for a moment as her mind registered the arcane phrases . . . _shapechange_. The drow priestess knew that their visitors would be in for a surprise.

---------------------------------------------------

A female Githzerai strode into the audience chamber followed closely by a male Githyanki. This was very odd in and of itself, as both races had a pathological hatred of each other. Looking around they saw a pronounced necromantic motif as well as numerous heralds of the Revenancer. Next to the throne, stood a beautiful human woman in black full plate brandishing a three-headed whip while on the throne was seted a Balor. 

The Githzerai spoke first, “I bring you greetings from Zetan’r’r, the warlord of the Silver Void. I am Saaris and my companion is Kel’i’lec. We were told that we were to speak with Lady Entropy.”

The Balor’s eyes narrowed as she scrutinized her visitors with the power of _true seeing_. There appeared to be no deceptions. With a thought, Entropy resumed her true form, “Here I am. State your business.”

“Surely you must know of the invasion of the surface by Vlaakith, queen of the Githyanki. She has seized what you call the Dalelands, Cormyr, and soon, Sembia as well. Our Warlord believes this to be folly – the might of our races should be focused on destruction of the Illithids, not humans.”

“I see, but how does this concern me?”

“Lady Entropy, the inevitable outcome of this invasion should be clear to you. When Vlaakith has vanquished the armies of the surface she will turn her attentions to the Underdark.”

The Alienist laughed, “You have heard of Nalavara perhaps? It was she who was causing the soulless births throughout the multiverse. Even she – a demonic Great Wyrm Red Dragon – could not stand up to my power. I do not fear this Queen of yours.”

Though the Githzerai was taken aback by this comment, her Githyanki companion elbowed her aside, “Yes, we have heard of your accomplishment. Emphelemon, Tiamat’s Red Dragon consort, was most displeased at that development. Nevertheless, though powerful you may be, you will not be facing Vlaakith alone as you did Nalavara. Instead, she will send assassination squads to slowly wear you down before she administers the _coup de grace_ with her most powerful retainers.”

“Yes, I see your point. But, once again, what do you wish from me?”

“My Lady, we acknowledge your power and request two things. One, we ask you that you return with us to Tu’narath, the capital city of the Githyanki on the Astral Plane. Our Warlord wishes to provide you with a solution to both of our problems. Second, we know that you have many powerful allies. With the death of many of heroes on the surface, we have had to resort to more . . . unorthodox . . . recruits. I’m sure you understand.”

“Of course,” rising from her throne room, Entropy moved towards her _crystal ball_ mounted on a clawed ivory hand. Her old allies . . . Noir, of course, would come. What of Joachim and Hor’ahun, she wondered – were they too assassinated? She moved to scry on them both.

---------------------------------------------------

The Astral Skiff moved swiftly over the ruins of Suzail. While the conquest of Sembia was beginning in earnest, Queen Vlaakith had demanded that all resistance in Cormyr be crushed. To that end Tehv’in and his associates were hastily dispatching pockets of insurgents. Approximately thirty feet from bow to stern, the Skiff was manned by eight Githyanki, including himself. While Tehv’in would _mind blast_ foes, his wizard underlings would eliminate them with elemental magic while they were immobilized. On the rare occasion where this was insufficient, warriors wielding silver swords were added to the mix.

In the distance, Tehv’in saw a solitary, flying, cloaked figure, apparently uninterested from hiding from the patrolling Skiff. Gesturing to his navigator, Teh'vin's vessel quickly closed.

---------------------------------------------------

Taking Queen Alusair with them, both Joachim and Alphar had fled south. Ostensibly, they were to once again rally the undead Knights of the Undying Dragon to their cause, but Hor’ahun knew that it was merely a pretense. Undoubtedly, Alusair had heard of the Githyanki assassination squads and, seeing the writing on the wall, chose to “re-locate” from Cormyr lest her two most powerful clerics be subjected to the same fate.

Had it been another army, the Githzerai Psychic Warrior would have strongly considered joining them. But Githyanki were his ancestral foe and he would be damned if he would allow them to simply walk all over him. Although the forces under his command in northern Cormyr were destroyed days ago, he had returned to Suzail for some payback. Knowing that their Lich Queen would leave behind a garrison of soldiers to “condition” the populace, Hor’ahun wanted revenge.

Over the last few hours, he had noticed that an Astral Skiff had been roaming the countryside, eager to crush resistors. However, he was certain, they would meet their match in him.

---------------------------------------------------

A gifted telepath, Tehv’in _mind blasted_ Hor’ahun the moment he laid eyes on him. A Githzerai!? In Suzail!? What madness was this? Nevertheless, he ordered his minions to hold back, for he was not dealing with mere human fodder and would take personal pleasure in slaying this Githzerai.

In his mind’s eye, everything began to move in slow motion as Tehv’in saw that his foe had surrounded himself with a _thought shield_! Incredible! A psionic githzerai, on top of it all! Before he could consider his reaction to his enemy’s canny defense, Hor’ahun attempted to simultaneously overload the Githyanki’s neurons with a _psychic crush_. 

Unprepared for a psionic assault, Tehv’in grimaced in pain. He put up a _tower of iron will_, a psion’s most potent defensive shield and responded with an _ego whip_.

Though it would seem like mere seconds had passed to an observer, what occurred was a game of mental chess as each of the opponents tried to outwit the other. In the end, though Hor’ahun was powerful, he could not match the psionic reserves of Tehv’in, who had focused his entire life on cultivating his psi power.

Smiling, Tehv’in knew that the battle would be won though it would take time. In his mindscape, he continued to battle, oblivious to the outside world. However, a violent jarring of the Skiff made the telepath lose his concentration as he whirled around in anger – eager to punish his navigator for his sloppy work.

Instead, Tehv’in saw that all of his underlings had jumped off the Skiff, some to their deaths though a few had the sense to activate their innate ability to _dimension door_ to the ground. Standing on the vessel, was a human female in black spiked platemail and a huge red-skinned, winged monstrosity whose sheer weight had made the Skiff tip backwards.

Tehv’in was overcome with fear, but before he could act, all three heads of Noir’s whip came down upon him leeching his life energy as his form began to desiccate with alarming rapidity. His flesh and muscle gone, the psion fell to the floor of the Skiff as what bones remained were smashed apart.

Without a navigator, the Skiff began to tip to a 90 degree angle as it flew into the ground. Both remaining inhabitants flew off before it impacted the ground with a resounding crash.

Hor’ahun watched as his “saviors” approached, “A Pit Fiend and a Blackguard . . . this day has just become much worse.”

---------------------------------------------------

Though there was no love lost between Entropy and Hor’ahun, even the Githzerai had to put aside his hatred in the face of obliteration of Faerun. Together, all three companions returned to the Undying Temple.

As Hor’ahun began to strike up a conversation with Saaris, Entropy returned to her _crystal ball_ and attempted to scry on Joachim. She had no luck, which meant that he was resisting or he was dead. Either way, it was a dead end. She turned to Noir, “Whom else would be willing to throw their lives away with us?”

The Blackguard thought silently for a moment, “Perhaps Nurn?”

“No. I do not think Demogorgon, or at least one half of him, would appreciate us appropriating his retainers.”

“How about Dreadmaster Amal?”

“Ah . . . our dear friend the Banite priest – I had completely forgotten about him.”

As with Joachim, Entropy could not successfully scry upon the Dreadmaster. Her only alternative, it seemed, was to travel to Zhentil Keep itself and pay him a personal visit.

She turned to Noir, “Wait here and entertain our guest. I shall return.”


----------



## Lela

VERY COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 I must say, it's scary when the bad guys (the non-party ones anyway) have nocked off the major figures in the Prime.  Then again, I don't think Entropy ever put much stock in them anyway.

 Thanks a ton for your writing gfunk.  You and JollyDoc have brought a lot of happiness to me.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

So, how permanent is the Death of Elminster and so forth? Cos that opens up some very nice opportunities for those waiting in the wings once the war is over...


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> I must say, it's scary when the bad guys (the non-party ones anyway) have nocked off the major figures in the Prime.





			
				Tallarn said:
			
		

> So, how permanent is the Death of Elminster and so forth? Cos that opens up some very nice opportunities for those waiting in the wings once the war is over...



I think JollyDoc has just realized his mistake in that regard.  I've informed him already that the if we are successful in defeating the Lich Queen, then the "Warlord of the Silver Void" is going down.  

When your saviors are all CE or CN, that is never a good thing.


----------



## ellestar

Good to have ye back!

It's great to see that you are running the lich queen's beloved adventure, as I've been planning to do it myself when my group reaches 18th (currently 10th-11th).

You know what would be a cool epic spell for Entropy? A spell that calls pseudonatural versions of creatures whose souls are trapped by soul gems, making them thralls of the caller. Kneel for your queen, Elminster. Harr. Harr. Harr.

Carry on!


----------



## sithramir

Awesome stuff!

I love reading the epic stuff. This is where having to wait for updates can be so killer. Keep up the excellent work!

Is there a possibility of seeing all the updated characters that will be participating for the module? Or did New Years wipe out my brain and such a thing exists already?


----------



## JollyDoc

ellestar said:
			
		

> Good to have ye back!
> 
> It's great to see that you are running the lich queen's beloved adventure, as I've been planning to do it myself when my group reaches 18th (currently 10th-11th).
> 
> You know what would be a cool epic spell for Entropy? A spell that calls pseudonatural versions of creatures whose souls are trapped by soul gems, making them thralls of the caller. Kneel for your queen, Elminster. Harr. Harr. Harr.
> 
> Carry on!




You might want to reconsider, and have your players actually be 19th-20th.  I think Gfunk will agree.  The party currently consists of two 21st level characters and two 19th level, and they are having their hands full at the moment.


----------



## JollyDoc

gfunk said:
			
		

> I think JollyDoc has just realized his mistake in that regard.  I've informed him already that the if we are successful in defeating the Lich Queen, then the "Warlord of the Silver Void" is going down.
> 
> When your saviors are all CE or CN, that is never a good thing.




This change is indeed permanent, but where there are Entropy's, so too will you find Joachims, Alphars, and yes even...Caines!

Great job so far G.  Can't wait to see the reactions from your readers once you get into the meat of the story.


----------



## gfunk

*Session 53*

*"Operation: Maximum Carnage"*

Gracenda had just spent the last sixteen hours guarding one of the two principle gates into Zhentil Keep. Following the Great War and the disastrous losses the Zhentarim suffered at the hands of the Red Plumes of Hillsfar, material and personnel had become very scarce. Soldiers in the lower tiers were now routinely expected to pull double and even triple shifts. So, as the minutes ticked down before her relief, she was rather annoyed to see a robed woman approaching her post.

As a Corporal, she was in charge of ‘diplomacy’ while several grunts provided back up, “Welcome to Zhentil Keep in the name of Lord Fzoul Chembryl, Chosen of Bane, Tyrant of the Moonsea. Who are you and what is your purpose here?”

The woman drew back her hood as long, tangled raven-black hair fell over her shoulders, “My name is Entropy. I would like to see Dreadmaster Amal.”

Gracenda laughed – by Bane it had been ages since she had heard a joke as good as that one, “No, seriously, you want to see Fzoul’s Handmaiden himself? Do not joke with me woman, who are you really here to see?”

Before Entropy could respond, one of Gracenda’s subordinates screamed out, brandishing a small, ivory wand, “Hold Corporal! This one carries magic on her.”

“By order of Fzoul Chembryl, all magic items must be appropriated by the Zhentarim for the extent of your stay here. Please stand still while Private Fruian determines the number and strength of your possessions.”

After a few seconds, Fruian’s eyes popped wide open, “But . . . but this is ridiculous! She is absolutely covered with strong auras and . . . and . . her pendant is overwhelming!!!”

Turning over her pendant with her fingers, Entropy agreed, “But of course it is overwhelming. This totem was created by a conclave of Greater Gods. Actually, I only have two pieces – one was taken from Desayeus, the mad titan and the other from the dragon Nalavara . . . is there something wrong?”

Seeing that thes these tedious formalities were finally complete, Entropy strode through their ranks. The Zhentarim had enough sense to give the Alienist a very wide berth.

----------------------------------------------------------------

“Entropy . . . I never thought I would see you again. What makes you think you would be welcome here?”

In response to Amal’s scowl, Entropy returned a warm smile, “Oh, you wound me with your harsh words Dreadmaster! I was merely paying an old friend a visit. Surely you must be aware of the developments in the Dales and Cormyr. The Githyanki are quite the imperialists, the envy of Bane himself!”

“Yes, I am fully aware of this new conflict, what of it?”

“As two new friends have recently pointed out to me, the extension of the Githyanki conquests is inevitable. After they are finished in the south, they will return to crush Zhentil Keep. And, after your very poor showing in the Great War, I think you need to preemptively take down this threat.”

Amal was positively seething, “Bah! You were never a tactician as your gross oversimplification of our strategic withdrawal clearly indicates. In any case, we at least retained our stronghold, I’ve heard that you were banished into the bowels of Faerun."

“Oh come now Amal, I had to deal with two of the most powerful clerics in Cormyr *and* three Solars. You simply had an avatar of Sune to deal with and . . .”

“What in the name of Lord of Tyrants do you *want* woman!?”

“An alliance, old friend. I have already recruited allies familiar to you. I have received an offer from a Githyanki warlord in the Astral Plane who disagrees with the current Githyanki military strategy. I daresay he will offer us a way to dispose of this Queen permanently.”

The last time Amal had agreed to such an offer, the opposition he had faced exceeded his wildest expectations. Not only was he forced into combat against an insane titan ex-god, but also a Solar, Planetar, and powerful Night Hag Sorcerer. “I must consult with the Chosen, wait here.”

-----------------------------------------------------------------

The sad reality of the matter was that the Zhentarim did take disastrous losses in the Great War. In addition to losing Yulash, they had lost a large portion of their armies to Marissa, the Chosen of Sune. Six months later, they had only begun to recover and the only thing preventing Zhentil Keep from being overrun by Red Plumes was the timely intervention of Queen Vlaakith.

Fzoul Chembryl knew all of this and he knew that the opportunity presented by Entropy had to be seized, “Amal, tell me about these Githyanki, what do you know?”

“The Githyanki and Githzerai are both progeny of a woman known as Gith, Chosen. Many centuries ago, she led a rebellion of these creatures against their Mind Flayer overseers. Ultimately both groups split due to philosophical differences though their hatred for each other is only eclipsed by their white hot rage against the Illithids. Currently, the Queen of the Githyanki is launching her attacks from the Astral Plane or the Silver Void as they call it. Their capital city is Tu’narath, rumored to be the constructed on the body of a dead god. Vlaakith is actually one of a long-line of monarchs to hold the title of Queen in the Githyanki culture. However, their pact with Tiamat’s consort Ephelemon . . . “

Fzoul waved him to be silent, “Thank you Amal that was more than sufficient.” The Chosen of Bane began to twirl his mustache, a sure sign of his displeasure. Yes, it seems that his most strident supporter had become too intelligent, too powerful for his own good. In the Banite hierarchy, power was everything and Fzoul knew that the ‘Hand of Chembryl’ would soon surpass his power, if he had not already done so.

In truth, a nearly identical opportunity had presented itself a year ago when Fzoul had decided to thrown in his lot with Entropy. By offering Amal’s services, Fzoul hoped that he would be sending his apprentice to his untimely death. Unfortunately, Amal had returned stronger than ever.

“Amal, simply destroying this Vlaakith is not enough. With her out of the way, Hillsfar can simply continue their plans to defeat us. No, we need more out of this deal. See if you can convince this Githyanki warlord to maintain his troops in the Dales and Cormyr and perhaps,” the Chosen smiled wickedly, “encourage them to proceed north and sack Hillsfar.”

“Of course, Chosen, as you command. I will attempt to maximize our opportunity here.”

_Certainly you will and, when and if you return, it will seal my dominance over the Moonsea. And then my dear disciple, your usefulness will be at an end._

-----------------------------------------------------------------

With all the four companions present and accounted for, their Gith allies used their _amulet of the planes_ to transport them directly into the presence of Zetan’r’r, Warlord of the Silver Void. The room was surprising sterile and spartan, constructed of black iron and nearly devoid of any furnishings. Before them stood a regal Githzerai beside a second one dressed in arcane robes.

“We thank you for coming, please allow me to introduce his majesty Lord Zetan’r’r.”

The Warlord of the Githyanki began, “Time is short so I will be brief. Vlaakith, the Lich Queen, has decided to take over your world. Myself and others strongly disagree with her decision as we would see the Illithids destroyed first and foremost. I can provide you with the means and direction to slay Vlaakith”

In the form of a Balor, Entropy looked down on the Githyanki. How weak and pathetic he seemed, “You must be desperate indeed to call upon my services. Surely you must have heard about my capricious nature, yet you deem it appropriate to place your trust in me. Why do you not kill the Lich Queen yourself?”

“Because I cannot, it is beyond my power.” Entropy was shocked speechless at the Warlord’s candor.

Still in full command of her diplomatic skills from her days as a Paladin, Noir intervened, “What my mistress meant to ask was if you could tell us a little more about the forces arrayed around Vlaakith.”

“Certainly, that is easy enough. The Lich Queen resides in her Palace of Whispers in Tu’narath. Over the course of many years she has been hoarding the eggs of metallic dragons for conversion into Duthk’giths, half-dragon Githyanki. We believe that Vlaakith’s defense is coordinated principally by the crippled warlock Ch’r’ai. In addition to red dragons and half-dragons, there are her undead minions, the Xam’karas. Finally, there is the elite of the elite, T’lak’ith, or undead Githyanki knights.”

“Before we agree to undertake this task, you must agree to some stipulations,” Amal muscled his way forward.

“Stipulations? Ha! If you are successful, then you survive, I survive and we can continue our existence. The circumstances are too dire for negotiation.”

“Nevertheless, I demand you hear me out. If we succeed in dispatching Vlaakith, then what? There are still hordes of Githyanki warriors and Red Dragons in the Dalelands and Cormyr, what is to become of them?”

Zetan’r’r smiled, “Why, they would bow before my authority of course! I have agents planted high in the military command, some of Vlaakith’s generals answer to me. Though it will take time, I believe that I can recall them to Tu’narath.”

Now it was Amal’s turn to smile, “Ah, but what if I told you that we did not want your armies to leave so quickly? Perhaps they could stay for a few more months and seize more glory. The Moonsea, as you may know, is ripe for the conquest. Hillsfar, in particular, has been ravaged by the Great War and will easily fall to you. I am sure you will find its citizenry and resources well worth the effort.”

“Hey! I never agreed to this,” Hor’ahun, once again in the company of evil individuals, had now become the moral compass of the group.

“Human, you presume much if you think you can best Vlaakith so easily. Nevertheless, though I will not commit such a brazen act of aggression in your world, it will take time to recall the armies, as I have stated. If they decide to become . . . adventurous . . . during this period then I will not intervene.”

Somewhat satisfied, Amal nodded slowly, “This is acceptable. However, I will need a day to prepare my spells.”

The Warlord gestured to his retainers, “Of course, show them to their quarters. A few more pieces of information before you depart however. The only known method of entry into the Palace of Whispers is by the statue of Gith in its courtyard, you merely need to speak the word ‘Gith.’ Finally, and most important, Vlaakith cannot be truly destroyed unless her phylactery is eliminated. My agents tell me it is located somewhere in the library.”

-----------------------------------------------------------------

The Warlord’s servants had managed to obtain an Astral Skiff, which was used to transport the party towards the Palace of Whispers. Below them, they saw the full bustle of a planar metropolis. Strangely, the entirety of Tu’narath looked vaguely humanoid.

Seeing that their charges were interested, one of the Githzerai scouts commented, “Vlaakith has been using _wish _spells to animate large portions of Tu’narath. We believe it is becoming unstable.”

Entropy smirked, “Could it be, perhaps, that she seeks to revivify this dead god?”

“That would be most unfortunate.”

After the party was deposited near the statue of Gith, the Skiff sped away. Unlike the congested streets of the city, the area around the Palace was devoid of inhabitants.

Entropy _shapechanged_ into a Pit Fiend as the remainder of her companions completed their power-up suites. "My friends, do not forget one particular feature of the Astral Plane I told you about. It has an interesting effect on the Weave -- all of your spells will be _quickened_."

Linking hands, they spoke the password “Gith” and disappeared.


----------



## sithramir

Graced by another update so soon! Excellent. You chose a great way to stop the update. I'm drooling for more over here! Thanks for helping my new year week a happer one!


----------



## Lela

Something tells me this can't be a good thing. . .


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

All spells are _quickened_? Ouch.


----------



## gfunk

Tallarn said:
			
		

> All spells are _quickened_? Ouch.



LOL, tell me about it!

<Everyone rolls initiative before encounter>

*Jollydoc: *OK, the Duthk'gith go first with a 22. Entropy, one of them charges you and swings his silver great sword <rolls>. A 44!

*Gfunk: *<smirks> Miss! My turn, right?

*Jollydoc: **sighs* Yes, go ahead.

*Gfunk: *OK, I cast a _quickened time stop_, then _reality maelstrom, bigby's clenched fist, summon _1d3 huge pseduonatural scorpions, _dimensional lock_, and _wall of force_ so they can't run away.


----------



## gfunk

sithramir said:
			
		

> Is there a possibility of seeing all the updated characters that will be participating for the module? Or did New Years wipe out my brain and such a thing exists already?



Entropy's stats are unchanged (her 3.5 write-up is a few pages back) with two exceptions.  Her epic feat changed from Epic Leadership --> Spell Knowledge (time stop, dimensional lock) and one of her 6th level spells known changed from Project Image --> Greater Dispel Magic.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Wow, I just got back from skiing - it's great to see the old characters back in action again! Thanks for sharing the story, gfunk!!!

Joachim, it was clear that Joachim would not join this group, but I'm impressed that you play evil so well. Kudos!


----------



## gfunk

*Session 54*

*"All too easy . . ."*

Ch’r’ai heard the signal immediately. There were intruders in the Palace of Whispers! The warlock hoisted himself off his bed, his lack of legs no longer a factor as he was now empowered through magical flight. He had no idea of the nature of the intruders, but he opened the door to his chambers and ordered a squad of Duthk’giths to immediately intervene while he prepared himself for battle. In a few moments, he would join the fray with his own personal guard – assuming there was anything left. Somehow, Ch’r’ai doubted it . . .

-----------------------------------------------------------------

The party was _teleported_ into the palace, which was constructed of the same black granite as the Githzerai warlord’s chambers. Surrounding them in this room were five portals of writhing black tentacles, it was difficult to tell if they were in fact magical constructs or merely ornately designed doorways. With the power of his _true seeing_ Amal spotted a hole in the wall approximately 20 feet above the floor – apparently an illusory wall had been sloppily placed over it.

“Githzerai, there seems to be an inconsistency in the wall there,” the Dreadmaster pointed out the exact location, “why don’t you go and check it out?”

“What, do I look like your personal servant Zhent?”

“I assumed you were the scout of this group, now get up there!!”

Grumbling, Hor’ahun withdrew his broom of flying, mounted it and made his way up the wall. Unfortunately, his inspection was rudely interrupted as the portals in the room opened revealing decidedly draconic Githyanki, four appeared to be warriors, while the fifth looked like an arcanist.

Assuming the form of a Beholder, Entropy wasted no time. Her eyebeams began to fire with abandon as one of the Duthk’giths collapsed from a _finger of death_; two more dropped their bows, one from a _telekinesis_ and the other from _fear_; the final warrior was _charmed_. Finally, Entropy directed her _anti-magic_ central eye towards the arcanist.

Though Noir was in the path of the _anti-magic _cone, she was currently wielding _Helltongue_ and the artifact was unaffected by such mortal magic. With a flick of her wrist, the three heads of her weapon went flying at the Githyanki mage. However, the wizard was quick and managed to avoid two of the strands, though he was energy drained by the third. Knowing that he would be quickly annihilated without his magic, the Githyanki fled and the portal closed. “Come back coward, and face your death like a man,” cried the Blackguard.

The _charmed _Githyanki felt compelled to leave the Beholder alone, but he had no such compunctions against her companions. Using the ability of the Silver Void to _quicken_ spells, the warrior wrenched Hor’ahun's rapier from his grasp via _telekinesis_. The half-dragon then flew up to engage the Githzerai. The remaining warrior drew his silver sword as well and deftly cut into the Beholder’s thick hide. Before Entropy’s attacker could do any serious damage, however, he was promptly _destroyed_ by Amal.

From the door through which the Githyanki mage had fled appeared a large Red Dragon who used the _anti-magic _to his advantage as his maw gripped onto Noir’s torso. Before thing got out of hand, Entropy’s eye rays flashed again as the dragon was _petrified_ into stone and then swiftly _disintegrated_. Charging past the dust that remained of the dragon, Noir found her prey fumbling with some scrolls. Before he could do anything else, all three strands of _Helltongue_ were upon him as he became a lifeless husk. Screaming in ecstasy, Noir felt the negative energy inflicted on her foe surging into her, feeding her power.

The first wave had been crushed.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

A second squad of Duthk’gith approached, once again led by a mage of no small skill. In a bloodlust, the magic-user ran ahead of the rest – eager to obliterate what few enemies remained. He stopped in surprise after the black-tentacled portal swished open at his approach. Instead of dead or dying intruders, he saw that the Gith had been slaughtered while the four attackers – two humans, a Githzerai (!) and what was apparently a large devil of some sort gazed upon him as he entered.

Working quickly, the mage launched a _greater dispel magic _in the room though it was somehow counter-spelled even though he saw nothing to indicate that an enemy spellcaster had done so. He followed this up with a _chain lightning_ but he was unable to inflict appreciable damage. Before he could act further, the large devil began gesturing and the Githyanki felt his body go rigid with paralysis. However, his mind still functioned and he used _dimension door_ to flee before anyone could administer the _coup de grace_.

Hor’ahun, having recovered his rapier, ran towards the portal from which the mage had appeared and, strangely, it opened for him as well. Turning the corner he saw six more half-dragons running towards him down the corridor. With his psi power, the Psychic Warrior sent a _mind blast _down the hallway. Expecting his foes to be stunned he was surprised as they continued forward, having had the sense to activate their psi defense modes prior to combat.

The room containing Amal, Entropy, and Noir began to fill up as Duthk’gith began to _dimension door _inside. They began to cover the room with _fireballs_ though the effects were minimal as the party had warded themselves appropriately. Deciding to direct all of their attacks on a single opponent, the half-dragons ganged up on Noir. One of them tripped her while the rest began hacking away with their silver greatswords. However, the unbelievable influx of life energy that Noir had leeched allowed her to ignore their powerful blows.

Hor’ahun and Amal moved into melee, swinging with reckless abandon. Though they were not tanks, they deemed it unnecessary to waste their spells or psi power on such weak opponents. In any case, their potent, well-crafted defenses made a successful counter-attack unlikely. 

The same could not be said of Entropy, who had _shapechanged_ back into a Pit Fiend. Grabbing one of the half-dragons she literally tore him into pieces with her unmatched strength and infernal power. Before further damage could be done, a Beholder *walked* into the room. It was one of the strangest sights any of them had seen, the creature was clad in some type of armor which apparently granted it legs in addition to multiple limbs wielding swords. It flew into the room with deliberate carelessness as Entropy tried to rip a chunk out of it with her claws – which simply could not penetrate the aberration’s armor.

Moving next to Amal, whose blow the creature similarly shrugged off, it directed its _anti-magic_ central eye towards Entropy (who resumed her normal form) and Noir. 

This was the chink in their armor -- their dependence on magic -- that would undo them. Yes, indeed, the tide of the battle had swung. At least that’s what the Beholder thought, before Amal finished him with an _empowered destruction. _The Banie priest was mysteriously left out of the _anti-magic _area.

Without the Beholder for support, the remaining Duthk’gith were speedily turned into bite-size chunks.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Ch’r’ai silently floated towards the foyer. He had had time to ward himself with his arcane power and knew that he was nigh invincible. As he turned the corner, he, too, was shocked at the pile of Githyanki corpses (and ash) he saw. He threw a _greater dispel magic_ into the room followed by a _wall of force_ to separate Noir and Entropy from the rest of the group.

Shaking his head in contempt, Amal _destroyed _the legless Warlock before further harm could be done.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Pausing only so briefly to remove the ‘powerful’ magic equipment from their dispatched enemies, the party contemplated their next move. “Well, I suppose we could send Hor’ahun back up to the wall to try and find the mechanism that opens the hidden door. But perhaps a more expedient method would be advisable. I don’t want to wait her for more reinforcements. Entropy, why don’t you . . .”

Before the Dreadmaster could complete his sentence a thin green ray of energy flew over his shoulder as Entropy had resumed the form of a Beholder. In moments, she had _disintegrated_ a hole in the wall.

“Fascinating, I do believe the palace wall is regenerating the damage. I advise caution, my friends, when we first invaded the Undying Temple we learned the pitfalls of dealing with a sentient construct.”

Flying through the opening, the party found several rooms that appeared to be barracks. Taking what they wanted from these chambers, they moved on until the path bifurcated. Choosing one fork, they came upon a very strange sight. They found what appeared to be a slaad, writhing in pain, encompassed by a pillar of light. Around it stood eight jet black pillars.

Noir moved up to the slaad, delighting in its agony, “This thing almost looks like Nurn. What do you guys think?”

“Elementary, my dear Blackguard. Nurn was a Death Slaad, but this one is Grey. Apparently this appears to be an exceedingly powerful _domination_ effect of some sort. Should I release him?” Entropy turned to her companions.

“Leave him. We don’t need any more critters running around this place,” Hor’ahun flatly stated.

The party agreed and resumed their journey down the alternative path. The next room they came upon was truly massive, its most notable feature was a dead gargantuan worm-like creature with a single-eye and two arms ending in pincers which hung from the ceiling with the aid of many spiked chains. Below it were 18 Duthk’gith and many dozens of zombies, ready for battle.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Turning into a wight, Entropy cast a _quickened time stop_ and entered the chamber. Seeing all of her foes frozen in time, the Alienist simply couldn’t decide upon the myriad ways through which they could be sent to horrible, screaming deaths. Finally, choosing an old favorite, she opened a _reality maelstrom_ in their midst – _sculpting _it of course, she did not wish to hurt her allies . . . yet. When the normal stream of time resumed, all the zombies and ten half-dragons were flung into the Positive Energy Plane.

The remaining Githyanki drew their silver weapons and charged at the wight in a fury beyond reason. Before Entropy could respond, she felt a slight tingle in her head. 

_NO!! Winterwood is trying to contact me from the Far Realms! Of all the inappropriate times!_

Though she tried to resist, Entropy gave into temptation as she entered one of her trances.

Amal frowned, before he could act Entropy had cast her _time stop_ and disappeared from sight. He drew his adamantine flail and ran forward and saw something . . . he did not expect. The _reality maelstroms_ he understood, one of the Alienist’s calling cards. However, he was flabbergasted to see all eight remaining Duthk’gith ganging up on what appeared to be a Mind Flayer! And the pathetic thing was pleading for its life!?

With the aid of his _true seeing_, Amal could see the Illithid was Entropy, but by the Dreadlord, he couldn’t possibly fathom what she was trying to accomplish. He gestured quickly as a wave of negative energy lashed out at her attackers, damaging all of them. He was soon supported by Hor’ahun and Noir who tried to thin the crowd with their greataxe and unholy longsword, respectively.

After serious punishment, sanity slowly creeped back to Entropy. She looked up and was shocked to see the Githyanki beating on her with impunity. “What in the Nine Hells is going on . . .”

Before she could complete the thought, she was smashed again by a silver greatsword. Assuming the form of a Trumpet Archon, she _teleported_ away before her foes could dispatch her. Though the half-dragons nearly slew Entropy, they were no match for her three companions who ripped them apart in record time.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

“Entropy, what in the name of Bane were you doing back there? Pleading for your life?” Amal laughed at the irony of it all.

“Bah, I must’ve been contacted by the damnable elf from the Far Realms again. You are fortunate that it manifested itself in a relatively benign way this time, I could’ve killed all of you.”

Quickly turning serious, the Dreadmaster pointed towards the dead worm-like creature hanging from the ceiling as Entropy’s _reality maelstroms_ continued to rage in the background, “Well, in any case, what should we do about *that*?”

Hor’ahun examined it carefully, “Very impressive, that thing is actually an Astral Dreadnought. Extremely nasty, be glad it is past its prime. Think Beholder meets Tarrasque and you’ve got a good idea what it would be like to fight one.”

“Get rid of it, it offends me,” demanded Noir.

Once again a thin green ray flew over Noir as the rear of the Astral Dreadnought was _disintegrated_. Much to the party’s chagrin however, it turned out to be a piñata as magical goodies fell to the floor and were whisked to parts unknown by the _reality maelstrom_. Flying quickly to the Dreadnought, Hor’ahun was only able to recover a small piece of metal bearing Githyanki runes, though it was non-magical.

Venting their frustrations at this loss of treasure, the party dumped the half-dragon corpses into the _maelstrom_. Time would tell if the Energons in the Positive Energy Plane would object to this bio-hazardous waste.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Just as with the foyer, this chamber sported numerous tentacle-filled portals.

“It has become clear to me that we will never find our way to Vlaakith if we simply stumble blindly from room to room. I will ask Lord Bane to show us the path to her phylactery. Once that is destroyed, then we can give her the final death that she has so richly earned,” Amal suggested. Praying to the Black Hand, the Dreadmaster cast a _find the path_ spell as the way to the library, containing the Lich Queen’s Achille’s heel was made clear to him. “Follow me . . .”

Along the way, the party saw many strange sights including a room where the walls were constructed entirely of stitched Illithid flesh and another chamber adorned with three frescoes of female Githyanki warriors bearing heralds that they had seen on Gith’s statue in the courtyard. Eventually, Amal paused before continuing, "Bane tells me that the next room is exceedingly dangerous – though there is a shaft in the ceiling which will allow us to safely continue, the room itself should be avoided."

Inching his way forward, the tentacle-filled door retracted as Hor’ahun approached. The next chamber appeared to be cloaked in shadows, though he could see a stone shaft ascending in the center of the room. Before he could act, three beings _teleported _into the room. Each of them appeared as robed humanoids with elongated heads sporting two extremely prominent eyes that swirled with color. For a moment, the Githzerai wavered as he peered into the colorful depths of their eyes, but he was snapped back to reality as he successfully dodged a crackling, black beam of energy one of them directed towards him.

Drawing his axe, Hor’ahun tried to take a chunk out of his attacker but found that the majority of the blow was absorbed by the creature. He felt a hand grab his shoulder and pull him back, “Stand back weakling and let the real warriors work.”

Noir approached brandishing _Helltongue_ as all three heads of the whip lashed against one foe, and then another. The Blackguard reveled in their power as their smoking bodies collapsed to the floor. In retaliation, their fellow fired a black ray at Noir which connected – sapping her life energy, not unlike her use of her artifact whip. However, Amal stepped forward and _destroyed_ their remaining adversary, consuming him in unholy fire.

The trio heard a clapping from behind, “Very nice, my friends. I knew that I had chosen my allies well. If you would like to know, those creatures were Ultroloths – officers in Yugoloth armies. They have a well-deserved reputation for cruelty and cleverness, but it seems not to have served them well.”

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Wary of Amal’s warning, the party decided that Hor’ahun and Noir would _dimension door_ up the shaft and, if everything was safe, Entropy would follow with Amal.

The plan seemed to go well as the duo felt no unusual effects inside the shaft. They yelled for their comrades to follow and ascended. As they emerged from the shaft, a few hundred feet up, they found that the room they were in was similar to the one below in terms of ambient lighting (in a word, none).

They landed and waited for their comrades to catch up. However, a noise from above caught their attention. To an outside observer, it appeared to be a shapeless shadow that was descending upon them.

However, to Noir, it was the Red Knight herself! “Human! You have taken my goodly powers and spit in my face. You have betrayed Cormyr, your principles, and your order. Prepare to be crushed by my divine power!”

To Hor’ahun it was an Alhoon, a psionic Illithid lich of extreme power, “Githzerai, get ready to join me in death!”


----------



## Lela

Face your demons (and I don't mean Entropy).  I like it.

 Okay, so Amal is only 18th? He seems to be doing just as well as Entropy this time around. Sounds like Joachim really went all out.

  Ah, well, bed time.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Sounds like Hor'ahun and Noir are getting Weirded out!

A very entertaining sequel to the CotSQ story hour.  And the frequent updates are MUCH appreciated!


----------



## gfunk

Dear readers,

We had our first confrontation with Queen Vlaakith tonight and the results were . . . interesting.  Our players/DM -- please refrain from posting spoilers, we need to keep 'em all in suspense.


----------



## Lela

I think Entropy's evil is once again starting to leach out into Gfunk.  Heh, oh well.


----------



## Joachim

Lela said:
			
		

> Okay, so Amal is only 18th? He seems to be doing just as well as Entropy this time around. Sounds like Joachim really went all out.




You have to understand that Amal is a "big-game" hunter, and as a result is somewhat specialized.  Joachim was optimized as a clerical tank, Amal is optimized to be a clerical spellcaster.  He's not mass-death-incarnate like Entropy is.  Amal either kills in one shot, or does nothing.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Joachim said:
			
		

> You have to understand that Amal is a "big-game" hunter, and as a result is somewhat specialized.  Joachim was optimized as a clerical tank, Amal is optimized to be a clerical spellcaster.  He's not mass-death-incarnate like Entropy is.  Amal either kills in one shot, or does nothing.



 Yeah, like that beholder abbarition...that sounded strange!

I hope you didn't finish the lich queen on your first time around, we're lokking for a challenge.


----------



## Piratecat

Gfunk, you should be all set to clean out comments! See my directions in Meta for specifics.


----------



## Felikeries

The use of portals or dimension or plane gates,as was the case with the wisping black tendrils durring the last bit,these uses are subject to damage incurred through a modifier roll,or can the simple act of being -in this case-evil,as Entropy etc have been,allow them to use them like the Githyanki,which in any case meamns they should get a wiser portal subjugater

-in the case of 20th level or so i guessed 2D20 damage for that type of portal

-also if the case is they were able to roll past them no damage,should the next rooms,or say the next green and dust infused tendrils gate have twice that damage for them getting away the first time,as such i am interested to know about these magi-doors


----------



## Lela

Felikeries said:
			
		

> The use of portals or dimension or plane gates,as was the case with the wisping black tendrils durring the last bit,these uses are subject to damage incurred through a modifier roll,or can the simple act of being -in this case-evil,as Entropy etc have been,allow them to use them like the Githyanki,which in any case meamns they should get a wiser portal subjugater
> 
> -in the case of 20th level or so i guessed 2D20 damage for that type of portal
> 
> -also if the case is they were able to roll past them no damage,should the next rooms,or say the next green and dust infused tendrils gate have twice that damage for them getting away the first time,as such i am interested to know about these magi-doors



 Huh?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lela said:
			
		

> Huh?



Heh, my thoughts exactly. Sorry mate, but I really can't understand what you're talking about.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Felikeries said:
			
		

> The use of portals or dimension or plane gates,as was the case with the wisping black tendrils durring the last bit,these uses are subject to damage incurred through a modifier roll,or can the simple act of being -in this case-evil,as Entropy etc have been,allow them to use them like the Githyanki,which in any case meamns they should get a wiser portal subjugater
> 
> -in the case of 20th level or so i guessed 2D20 damage for that type of portal
> 
> -also if the case is they were able to roll past them no damage,should the next rooms,or say the next green and dust infused tendrils gate have twice that damage for them getting away the first time,as such i am interested to know about these magi-doors



No idea what you mean... :?


----------



## gfunk

Felikeries said:
			
		

> The use of portals or dimension or plane gates,as was the case with the wisping black tendrils durring the last bit,these uses are subject to damage incurred through a modifier roll,or can the simple act of being -in this case-evil,as Entropy etc have been, allow them to use them like the Githyanki




*Translation:* The particular tentacle-filled portals in this module cause damage to those going through them.  Like most damage in DnD, it is not a set number but variable (e.g. 3d6).  However, the damage can by bypassed all together if your alignment is Chaotic Evil, which all the Githyanki were.



> ...which in any case meamns they should get a wiser portal subjugater




Error!  Does not compute!  Command "wiser portal subjugater" not recognized!



> -in the case of 20th level or so i guessed 2D20 damage for that type of portal




*Translation:* For a module of this level I guess (or know) that the damage is relatively high ~2d20.



> -also if the case is they were able to roll past them no damage,should the next rooms,or say the next green and dust infused tendrils gate have twice that damage for them getting away the first time,as such i am interested to know about these magi-doors




Jollydoc, why don't you clear up the damage for us . . .


----------



## gfunk

Okay, before I post the encounter with Vlaakith I would like for the readers to guess what happened.  Let me break down the encounter:

*Vlaakith and her Minions*
1.  Vlaakith (*CR 27*): 25th level Wizard + Lich Template
2.  3 Undead Gith Wizards (*CR 20*): 16th level Wizards + New Template
3.  2 Undead Gith Knights (*CR 20*): 16th level Fighters + New Template
4.  2 Fiendish Adult Red Dragons (*CR 17*)

*Our Party*
1.  Entropy: Sorcerer 10/Alienist 11
2.  Amal: Cleric 14/Thaumaturgist 4/Heirophant 1
3.  Noir: Ex-Paladin 8/Fighter 2/Blackguard 11
4.  Hor'ahun: Psychic Warrior 17

Some specifics:

1.  JollyDoc was nice to us and didn't spring a surprise round.  Both sides rolled initiative straight up.
2.  The area was relatively open.  Though most of the ground space was occupied, there was freedom to fly.

So, what do you think?


----------



## Alratan

Just a small question:

Isn't the Red Knight Lawful Neutral, or has my memory once more betrayed me?


----------



## gfunk

I'm pretty sure you are correct. The Red Knight was given godhood by Tempus (CN) as well as a sub-portfolio of War, namely tactics.

*Small but significant note: *The Warlord Zetan'r'r is actually a Githyanki not a Githzerai as I originally wrote (it is changed). This makes far more sense. He is the same race as the Lich Queen Vlaakith but opposes her invasion.


----------



## Serpenteye

Since most of the opponents were undead I doubt that Noir or Hor'ahun were very effective in the battle. With half the group marginalized it is doubtful that Amal and Entropy could defeat that many powerful foes, even though they are certainly very well-crafted characters. A TPK or a forced retreat should be the logical outcome, unless some brilliant scheme saves the day for our noble heroes.


----------



## JollyDoc

Jollydoc, why don't you clear up the damage for us . . . [/QUOTE]

I'm glad I'm not the only one who did not understand this particular thread.  In any case, the portals were filled with ectoplasm which was psi responsive, not alignment.  Therefore, anyone with psionic ability could open one just by being within five feet of it (including Horahun).  If a non-psi attempted to pass, the ectoplasmic tendrils would lash out to a distance of 40 feet, making a range touch attack and inflicting a Touch of Idiocy spell on the recipient.


----------



## JollyDoc

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Since most of the opponents were undead I doubt that Noir or Hor'ahun were very effective in the battle. With half the group marginalized it is doubtful that Amal and Entropy could defeat that many powerful foes, even though they are certainly very well-crafted characters. A TPK or a forced retreat should be the logical outcome, unless some brilliant scheme saves the day for our noble heroes.





*sigh*


----------



## sithramir

gfunk said:
			
		

> Okay, before I post the encounter with Vlaakith I would like for the readers to guess what happened.  Let me break down the encounter:
> 
> *Vlaakith and her Minions*
> 1.  Vlaakith (*CR 27*): 25th level Wizard + Lich Template
> 2.  3 Undead Gith Wizards (*CR 20*): 16th level Wizards + New Template
> 3.  2 Undead Gith Knights (*CR 20*): 16th level Fighters + New Template
> 4.  2 Fiendish Adult Red Dragons (*CR 17*)
> 
> *Our Party*
> 1.  Entropy: Sorcerer 10/Alienist 11
> 2.  Amal: Cleric 14/Thaumaturgist 4/Heirophant 1
> 3.  Noir: Ex-Paladin 8/Fighter 2/Blackguard 11
> 4.  Hor'ahun: Psychic Warrior 17
> 
> Some specifics:
> 
> 1.  JollyDoc was nice to us and didn't spring a surprise round.  Both sides rolled initiative straight up.
> 2.  The area was relatively open.  Though most of the ground space was occupied, there was freedom to fly.
> 
> So, what do you think?




My synopsis would be thus:

I'm guessing Noir and Hor'ahun were very ineffective especially since Helltongue was unable to be used to full effect. I believe entropy lost shapechange so I'm assuming brought that spell back up and wreaked her usual havoc with some reality maelstroms but probably was a lot less effective.

  I've noticed a lot of her attacks aren't as effective for undead and probably made her suffer. I think the dragons would have had a chance to go down somewhat quickly but she probably was more concerned with the queen.

  Amal, i'm guessing, isn't as effective against undead as a typical cleric plus through his use of destructions i'm guessing his attack style favors more living opponents. He just may not have been prepared enough to handle the Lich AND that many other strong undead opponents. I'm guessing some horrid wiltings from dragons along with dispels and such from the wizards probably really hurt the group and they retreated quickly. 

  I'm betting Amal had the most sway in how the battle would go and maybe he pulled a command undead and a few other undead smiting spells to make a big impression or he fleed like a little girl! Although, he might have had a heal or two with the heirophant to effectively take out some of the opponents as well but I'm guessing they wouldn't be able to handle the damage being dealt from so many strong opponents.

  I also just looked at the total CR for the encounter and even though you guys can powergame with the best of 'em you should have been quite outclassed. I'm hoping theres enough left to continue the story hour! Hehe


----------



## CrusadeDave

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> *sigh*




Well, if all spells are quickened, I suspect that Entropy's first Time Stop will probably be decisive enough to at least wipe out all of the Lich Queen's Minions, before teleporting away with perhaps a casualty or two.

Beyond that, I'd guess that Amal and Noir play with the Dragons with some Level Draining and/or Destructions in short order, while Hor'ahun occupies the Undead, and Entropy uses that first Time Stop to draw up enough Walls of Force to separate the Lich Queen from the rest of the battle, before popping away to finish the job another day.

Assuming the bad guys don't win initiative.


----------



## JollyDoc

CrusadeDave said:
			
		

> Well, if all spells are quickened, I suspect that Entropy's first Time Stop will probably be decisive enough to at least wipe out all of the Lich Queen's Minions, before teleporting away with perhaps a casualty or two.
> 
> Beyond that, I'd guess that Amal and Noir play with the Dragons with some Level Draining and/or Destructions in short order, while Hor'ahun occupies the Undead, and Entropy uses that first Time Stop to draw up enough Walls of Force to separate the Lich Queen from the rest of the battle, before popping away to finish the job another day.
> 
> Assuming the bad guys don't win initiative.




Let me just say this, and I don't think this counts as a spoiler.  We calculated it out after the battle, and approximately 1,000 points of damage were dealt out by the bad guys (that is, the Lich Queen's minions, not Entropy and Co...the other bad guys) when all was said and done.  Make of that what you will.


----------



## Lela

Tried to post this earlier but the boards were fritzing. Luckly I still have it sitting in my cut'n paste. Cause I completely forgot to save it.   Wheew.

  Hmmmm, Amal, Noir, and Hor'ahun are dead.  Entropy was badly hurt but isokay.

 That is, until Joachim arrived, obstensibly on the same mission as the party (though for different reasons). Together they took out the Queen and then, as always, went at each other.

   I would say that Joachim was winning, being that he was fresh and Entropy has been dropping spells and has been hit by a _Greater Dispel  _and likely a _Disjunction_.  But, naturally, Entorpy always has a way out (maybe _Word of Recall_, possibly a _Gate_, perhaps a _Malstorm_) and escapes.

   Joachim says "Dangit" (or something similar) and chases after, if possible.  Otherwise, he _Plane Shifts_ and heads home.


 Mmmmmmm, nah, I changed my mind. Amal's still alive and together all three take on the Queen and then go after each other. Originally a threeway fight, eventually both turn on Entropy (due to the enemy of my enemy thing as well as both being played by the same player-sorry Joachim). Nonetheless, Entropy (recognizing the danger) escapes herself. Both chase after, if possible. Otherwise they both leave; Amal skipping out first and Joachim following shortly thereafter.

   So, am I close?

 As a side question, I've been doing a little rereading.  What's going on with Dante?


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

I'm sorry, but I don't believe the party went down that easily. JollyDoc's *sigh* could just as easily have been meant the other way (like "Yeah, I know they should have died, but they wiped out all my preciousssss NPCs...").

I also have reread your CotSQ PDF, gfunk. It's a very nice story & I love the side notes (my favorite being "Reality Maelstrom & Sculpt Spell = DM headache!"  )

Very good work! I also like the way you let us readers figure out what happened in-game. You don't do it in a boring way (e.g. "PC1 cast fireball. PC2 critted with his longsword. PC3..."), but you keep the story flowing. Keep it up !!!!


----------



## Serpenteye

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> *sigh*




Why? Did I offend you somehow? In that case I appologize, I enjoy reading the games you've DMed too much to insult you on purpose.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Simply to go against the other predictions, I'm predicting a hands-down-overwhelming-victory for the PC's.


----------



## gfunk

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Why? Did I offend you somehow? In that case I appologize, I enjoy reading the games you've DMed too much to insult you on purpose.



I'm sure JollyDoc will respond, but you definitely have not offended him.  Once you read the update, the source of the *sigh* will become all too clear.

BTW, thanks everyone for your input.  Of the many suggestions that you gave, I will say this -- one of them is exactly correct!

As soon as I pick up my gaming notes from JollyDoc's house (forgot 'em there when we gamed) I will put up the update (tonight, I hope).


----------



## Joachim

sithramir said:
			
		

> Amal, i'm guessing, isn't as effective against undead as a typical cleric plus through his use of destructions i'm guessing his attack style favors more living opponents.




Nay, my friend.  Destruction Domain = Disintegrate.  Miracle = Sunbeam.  And don't forget the 5th level spell Disrupting Weapon.  Amal's WIS is 30, and he has spell focus in Necromancy and Transmutation.  If it walks, Amal can obliterate it.

Not to say that he will...


----------



## Joachim

Lela said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmm, nah, I changed my mind. Amal's still alive and together all three take on the Queen and then go after each other. Originally a threeway fight, eventually both turn on Entropy (due to the enemy of my enemy thing as well as both being played by the same player-sorry Joachim). Nonetheless, Entropy (recognizing the danger) escapes herself. Both chase after, if possible. Otherwise they both leave; Amal skipping out first and Joachim following shortly thereafter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amal would punk Joachim.  Would not even be close.
Click to expand...


----------



## Joachim

Dang reply button...


----------



## Joachim

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Let me just say this, and I don't think this counts as a spoiler.  We calculated it out after the battle, and approximately 1,000 points of damage were dealt out by the bad guys (that is, the Lich Queen's minions, not Entropy and Co...the other bad guys) when all was said and done.  Make of that what you will.




I think you have it added it up wrong.  I think its closer to 1,200.


----------



## Alratan

Before I speculate on the outcome, can I ask, were you using the pre or post erata 3.5 shapechange, as that will make a big difference.


----------



## gfunk

We used post-errata _shapechange_.  So I can only change into forms of my HD or less (cap of 25).


----------



## Lela

Joachim said:
			
		

> Amal would punk Joachim. Would not even be close.



I just say he'd skip out because he'd be mostly out of spells while Joachim would be relitively fresh.



			
				NWN said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but I don't believe the party went down that easily. JollyDoc's *sigh* could just as easily have been meant the other way (like "Yeah, I know they should have died, but they wiped out all my preciousssss NPCs...").



Well, I had that one typed up well before anyone else had posted. I believe Gfunk had just put it up. Problem was that the boards weren't playing fair. So I posted and then went back and read.

Based on everything I've read since then I think that you're exactly right. Party wooped them all. I think Summoned/Gated creatures played a part (which is where the huge amount of damage comes in). After the inital assult on the extras, the party layed the smack down on the Undead royalty. Also, Gfunk has been playing with Epic spells. That should be effective. [Edit: Do you need a feat for those spells?]

Then Entropy took over the Githyanki. 

Though I still think Joachim will make an appearance.


----------



## Alratan

Although from the damage totals is dosen't sound like it, I would have thought that the Lich Queen's palce would have a _dimension lock_ up to prevent enemies summoning monsters or teleporting around.


----------



## gfunk

The Palace of Whispers was warded by an _unhallow_ linked to an _invisibility purge_, though she could have substitued _dimensional anchor_.  However, given the Githyanki's racial ability to _dimension door_, the former was probably a better choice.

Besides, it kind of sucked for us since _non-detection_ + _greater invisibility_ is a potent combination to stay invisible even in the face of opponents with _true seeing_ or _see invsibility._


----------



## JollyDoc

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Why? Did I offend you somehow? In that case I appologize, I enjoy reading the games you've DMed too much to insult you on purpose.




Read Gfunk's reply.  No, you absolutely did not offend.  That was a sigh of...well, you'll see.


----------



## JollyDoc

Alratan said:
			
		

> Although from the damage totals is dosen't sound like it, I would have thought that the Lich Queen's palce would have a _dimension lock_ up to prevent enemies summoning monsters or teleporting around.




Funny you should mention that, because the palace actually did have a ward in place to prevent the summoning of GOOD outsiders.  However, as we all know, Entropy and Co. are anything but good...


----------



## sithramir

Remind me again why nondetection prevents true seeing from working? I thought it only prevented detect spells of divinations.

And even if it doesn't i'd expect a lich (+8 spot just for the class) and a 25th lvl person to have enough spot to figure out where any invisible people are considering its only a dc 40 to locate the exact spot of invisible and a dc 20 to at least know they are nearby.


----------



## gfunk

_Nondetection_ gives a chance to prevent any divination except for _discern location_.  The DC is 15+caster level if you cast _nondetection_ on your self or 11+caster level if you cast it on others.

Spot is not a class skill for Wizards, meaning that the Lich Queen is not likely to have a very high modifier.


----------



## JollyDoc

sithramir said:
			
		

> Remind me again why nondetection prevents true seeing from working? I thought it only prevented detect spells of divinations.
> 
> And even if it doesn't i'd expect a lich (+8 spot just for the class) and a 25th lvl person to have enough spot to figure out where any invisible people are considering its only a dc 40 to locate the exact spot of invisible and a dc 20 to at least know they are nearby.




Our group actually had this conversation a while back.  The spell description of non-detection says any divination, not specifically Detect spells, so True Seeing would be included.  In any case, it was a moot point because the Palace of Whispers had a continual Invisibility Purge in effect.


----------



## Lela

Why Spot?  I would have thought Listen, if anything.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

gfunk said:
			
		

> I'm sure JollyDoc will respond, but you definitely have not offended him.  Once you read the update, the source of the *sigh* will become all too clear.
> 
> BTW, thanks everyone for your input.  Of the many suggestions that you gave, I will say this -- one of them is exactly correct!
> 
> As soon as I pick up my gaming notes from JollyDoc's house (forgot 'em there when we gamed) I will put up the update (tonight, I hope).



 Got them notes, yet ??? 

And, BTW, I think Lela just might be the one with the correct guess. That first meeting was probably just a little sparring round for the opponents to get to know the other party...


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> As a side question, I've been doing a little rereading.  What's going on with Dante?




We never resolved what happened to Dante following the Great War.  In real life, though, I'm sure he is enjoying marital bliss.


----------



## gfunk

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Got them notes, yet ???




Yep, drove to JollyDoc's house last night and picked 'em up.

Update tonight.  Cross my heart . . .


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> Update tonight.  Cross my heart . . .



 Isn't that dangerious for your kind to do?  I mean, yeah, you can defend against sunlight but a cross?  Well that's a little more perminant.


----------



## Mortepierre

Lela said:
			
		

> Edit: Do you need a feat for those spells?




Absolutely, it's called *Epic Spellcasting*. It's not exactly risk-free though...


----------



## Lela

Mortepierre said:
			
		

> Absolutely, it's called *Epic Spellcasting*. It's not exactly risk-free though...



Yeah, that's what I thought.  Kinda makes me wonder why Entropy didn't take it.  Or did she. . .

Hmmm, can't seem to find the stats.  Wow, this thread has been majorly trimmed.


----------



## gfunk

Entropy's stats are on p. 3, post #56.  The reason I didn't take Epic Spellcasting is b/c of the extreme XP and gp costs to develop epic spells.  I would be better off waiting for a few more levels.


----------



## Lela

That makes sense.  I haven't dug into too much myself.  I'm more a Fighter type, overall, anyway though.  One of my biggest DMing flaws really.  I need to play a long campaign as a caster and do some learning.


----------



## gfunk

*Session 55*
*"Bringing down the house"*

Hor’ahun, though momentarily surprised by the appearance of the Alhoon, saw through the illusion for what it really was. Noir was not as convinced, however, and her unholy longsword fell from her nerveless, stunned hand into the depths of the shaft from which they had ascended. Both warriors fanned out into the room but could not see the source of these _weird_ occurrences.

Seconds later, Amal and Entropy emerged from the shaft. Looking upwards, Entropy spotted three incorporeal Githyanki hovering near the ceiling. In response, she _shapechanged_ into a Beholder and directed her _antimagic_ cone upwards, fully cognizant that it would cause incorporeal undead to wink out, “I can delay them indefinitely. Everyone prepare yourselves for battle and I will release them!”

While Noir and Hor’ahun readied their weapons, Amal prayed to Bane for a _miracle_ and was granted the ability to direct _sunbeams_ which would surely spell the destruction of these undead.

Seeing that her allies were ready, Entropy closed her central eye as the T’lak’ith (or undead Githyanki knights) reappeared. Amal was ready for them as he projected one of his _sunbeams_ upwards though it passed through the incorporeal creature, much to his chagrin.

Without further hesitation, the three T’lak’iths dive bombed the party using their silver greatswords imbued with the _ghost touch_ property. 

Over the next several seconds tense combat occurred, with the knights holding the clear advantage. They would begin their attack sequences by casting quickened _weirds _to keep the party off balance, followed by melee with their weapons. The counter-attacks by the party were mostly nullified because many of their attacks simply passed through their foes. While Hor’ahun and Noir were merely swinging at air, Amal’s _sunbeam_ and _disrupting weapon_ infuriatingly failied to connect.

Only Entropy was able to inflict consistent damage, using force spells and by _shapechanging_ into an incorporeal Energon, thereby channeling positive energy. When one knight finally went down, its two remaining fellows began concentrating their attacks on Entropy. Deprived of all her magical equipment in the alien form of an Energon, the Alienist began to take serious damage.

Fortunately, the Dreadlord finally intervened as his _disrupting weapon_ connected twice, reducing both foes to dust.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Attempting to retrieve her unholy weapon, Noir found that it had mysteriously vanished at the bottom of the shaft. The party continued forward nevertheless until they came upon an oval portal filled with silvery gray mist. 

“The Dreadlord tells me the library is through this passage, however I would not recommend simply stepping through it.”

_Disintegrating_ a hole above the portal instead, the party continued. In the next chamber they found a vile tapestry seemingly constructed of the sewn flesh of Demons, Githzerai, and Illithids. In the place of precious gemstones stood glazed eyeballs that stared blankly at the party.

As they moved closer to investigate, the tapestry animated as it launched a pair of pseudopods towards them. With little muss or fuss, the party promptly took it apart.

Their journey continued into what appeared to be a summoning chamber. In the center of a _magic circle_ stood what was meant to appear as a Dretch, the least of Demons. However, with their _true seeing_ the party noted that it was in fact a Marilith, a multi-armed snake-like creature which typically stood as the general of abyssal armies. Surrounding the fiend were three smooth black pillars and, outside of these, was a circle of twelve shelves each holding a small chest.

Fortunately for Entropy, she had chosen to assume the form of a Balor prior to entering this room. Furthermore, she had warded herself with a _nondetection_, which did not allow the Marilith’s divinations reveal the Alienist’s true nature. 

The demon bowed its head in obeisance as it communicated with the “Balor” telepathically, “My Lord! It pleases me greatly that you have arrived. Release me and together we can wreak havoc upon this plane!”

Maintaining the ruse, Entropy responded in Abyssal so that her companions could understand, “I have been sent by the undead goddess Kiaransalee to destroy Queen Vlaakith. These are my slaves. What brings you to the Palace of Whispers?”

“My name is Arythyzl. I am a minion of Gra’zzt and was sent here to inform Vlaakith of our recent gains in the Blood War. However, the Lich chose to imprison me instead. I assume that she would release me when my services were required. However,” she smiled cruelly, “why don’t we simply help ourselves to her treasure hoard that surrounds us?”

Nodding, Entropy flew into the room as she broke the perfect lines of the _magic circle_, freeing the Marilith once more. Hor’ahun moved up to their side, “The Demon is correct. Though the chests contain powerful items, they are themselves magical. Obviously trapped, we should be wary.”

“All of you, get out of here! I will eliminate all the magic in this room.”

Realizing what the Sorcerer was about to do, her three companions and the Marilith speedily moved into one of the small adjoining rooms and closed the door.

Gesturing, Entropy cast her most powerful anti-magic spell, the dreaded _disjunction_. Instantly, the fabric of the Weave in the entire chamber was undone as all the chests were rendered non-magical. However, the black pillars were not what they appeared to be as they magically held three gargantuan oozes. They slowly spread out over the entirety of the room and Entropy found herself surrounded by three inky pools of death.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

“Traitors!”

The Marilith immediately turned hostile. Perhaps by slaying these intruders, she could win Vlaakith’s favor and the Queen’s permission to return to the Abyss. Concentrating, she tried to _summon_ three Hezrou to assist her but, due to the fickle nature of demonic summoning magic, they failed to appear. Instead she bathed her form in an _unholy aura_.

Noir tore energy from the Demon with _Helltongue_, Hor’ahun unsuccessfully tried his _psychic crush_ and _mind blast_, and Amal found that his _heightened_ _destructions_ could not bring down their hardy foe.

Outside, Entropy sneered as the clumsy Oozes tried to envelop her. She sent two of the three to extradimensional _mazes_. Being effectively mindless, these automatons would not be finding the exit anytime soon.

Noir, Hor’ahun, and Amal found themselves standing in the middle of a _blade barrier_ conjured by the Marilith as she moved forward, her swords moving with expertly timed precision. The Demon aggressively slapped away foes who approached her – effectively keeping them in the _blade barrier_. 

Unaffected by the morass of whirling swords due to his _spell resistance_, Amal calmly chanted as he froze the Marilith where she stood. Taking advantage of her paralysis, Noir stepped forward – still grimacing in pain as the blades ripped into her flesh – and administered the _coup de grace_.

Meanwhile, Entropy had finished her remaining foe with a series of _fireballs_.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

“By the Silver Void, we seem to have hit the jackpot,” Hor’ahun whistled appreciatively as his eyes feasted on the trove of valuable items the party had secured.

“There is no time, just toss it in my _portable hole_ and move on,” in Pit Fiend form, Entropy looked comical as she used her powerful swipes to shred the shelves holding the chests, quickly flinging them into her storage device.

Amal pointed to a spot on the wall, twenty feet off the ground, “My spell is at an end. The Lord of Tyrants informs me that the library is through a secret door there. It is warded by a _forbiddance_, the password is Mir’r’tal.”

Noir, with the aid of her winged boots, moved up to the door and opened it – their final goal had been reached.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

In addition to the dreaded T’lak’iths were the Lich-Queen’s wizards – the Kr’y’izoth. Ki’yaj was one such creature, instructed to safeguard Vlaakith’s phylactery. In truth, he thought it was a futile task. Who could move emerge from the hordes of Duthk’giths to even reach this place?

His concerns were resolved when the sole entrance to the library opened. Out stepped a human in black full-plate, followed closely by a Githzerai! Ki’yaj sprung into action, launching a black, crackling ray of energy at the human followed by an additional spell out of his staff.

Noir and Hor’ahun felt the moisture being sucked out of their bodies from the wizard’s necromantic magic. The Blackguard charged the Kr’y’izoth but missed as her sword clumsily fell from her grasp and the Psychic Warrior’s _psychic crush_ was ineffective against this undead mage.

Ki’yaj was fairly certain he could handle these two foes, but he was wholly unprepared for the large devil that flew down towards him from the secret door. The beast whipped its tail around, trying to seize the mage but Ki’yaj managed to dodge. However, it then began casting as the entire library was suffused with in an emerald field of energy. A _dimensional lock_! It was clear that the Githyanki would not be able to exit by a _dimension door_.

“Seize him!”

Following the command of his mistress and heedless of danger, Noir dropped both her weapons as she placed the Githyanki in a bear hug. Unable to break free of her grasp, Ki’yaj’s mere touch began to _enervate_ the Blackguard. 

With her foe immobilized, Entropy tried to tear him apart. Despite her impressive strength and battle prowess however, Ki’yaj’s desiccated body resisted the damage. He continued energy draining Noir until the Blackguard dropped him in exhaustion, her life force weakened nearly to the point of death. As she flew away and retreated to the secret door above, Hor’ahun threw a small, rusty metal ball at the Kr’y’izoth.

Immediately, adamantine shackles emerged from the device as Ki’yaj was neatly trapped. After more punishment from Entropy, the Wizard managed to fly (shackles and all) out of the _dimensional lock_ as he _dimension doored_ away.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Noir returned to Amal, still waiting in the summoning chamber due to his inability to fly.

“Banite, my life force wanes after battling the Wizard. Heal me so that I may resume the battle!”

The priest looked upon Noir with utter contempt. Of course he had a _restoration_ memorized but he was not about to waste it on mere cannon fodder. No, in case his _death ward_ was brought down (likely, he thought, if he entered into combat with the Lich-Queen) then it was his only means of repairing his own life force. “Perhaps you should have considered that before you attacked him. Move aside, I have no inclination to waste my power on the weak!”

Stunned, Noir returned his contempt with a stare of venomous detestation but, for now, there was nothing she could do.

Suddenly, the Gith Wizard emerged from his hiding place – he had _dimension doored_ into the multi-room chamber of the summoning room – as he _enervated_ Noir one more time, followed by a _quickened disintegration_. The thin green ray hit the Blackguard dead center, as she struggled mightily to resist its effects. Though she failed to do so, her increased energy reservoir from repeated uses of _Helltongue_ saved her life.

“Now, Blackguard, let me show you true power.”

A thin green ray emerged from Amal’s outstretched hand which turned the powerful Kr’y’izoth to ashes.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Easily bypassing the _nondetection_ spells on the party, Vlaakith had been secretly scrying on them for some time. She had carefully observed their battle strategies, sacrificing her many minions so as to deplete them as much as possible. However, with the invasion of her library, she knew that her observation was at an end. If she struck now with her most powerful retainers, she would succeed.

Raising her staff, the Lich’s body as well as her servants began to grow ruby red as they _teleported_ from her chambers.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

While Hor’ahun remained behind to investigate the library. Entropy returned to Amal and Noir. The Banite turned to the incoming Pit Fiend, “I know you could have simply _shapechanged _into a Beholder and finished that insufferable Wizard. Why did you make it so hard on yourself?”

Landing next to Noir, the Alienist began to twist the Weave to her purposes as she _restored_ the Blackguard’s depleted energy, “Because that would have been too easy.”

Her flippant attitude was dispelled when Vlaakith and her minions appeared in the room. The battle area was effectively two large rooms, the summoning chamber on one side and the library on the other. Between these stood a small, open secret door – twenty feet up on the wall – that connected them. Alone with Hor’ahun was a T’lak’ith Githyanki Knight. Surrounding Amal, Entropy, and Noir was an additional T’lak’ith, three Kr’y’izoths, and two wingless, fiendish Red Dragons.

Hovering between both rooms, in the secret door, stood Vlaakith herself. She gazed down upon her would-be assassins, “There is a secret song at the center of creation, fools, and its sound is like razors through flesh. I will enjoy this!”

Gifted with unparalleled reflexes in Pit Fiend form, Entropy acted quickly tossing a _disjunction_ at the Lich-Queen. Vlaakith simply smirked however – she knew that the Alienist could cast such a spell and had decided against putting up many of her preparatory magics. In fact, Entropy had only accomplished in destroying a few of her magic trinkets though, thankfully, her artifacts remained intact.

Vlaakith’s smug expression was temporarily frozen in time following Entropy’s _quickened time stop_.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

The Cornugun scampered quickly up the volcanic slope. Amazingly, it had survived for eighteen days – two more and it would once again be free to return to the Nine Hells. It paused for a moment and looked apprehensively below it. Bladac – as it was known in Baator – had been _gated_ into the Bleak Eternity of Gehenna for mere sport. He was given an offer, be slain immediately or survive his pursuer for twenty days. 

Having choosen the latter, Bladac was forced to bear the indignity of _dimensional shackles_ around his ankles, effectively nullifying his ability to _teleport_. Using hit-and-run tactics, he had eluded his pursuer for two weeks until he was forced into a confrontation that had left the Horned Devil’s spiked chains in ruins. 

Now, Bladac no longer thought of combat which he knew he would never win. Instead he focused on fleeing as best he could. Using his muscular prehensile tail for support, the fiend was able to ascend this volcano with relative ease. Gripping the ledge with his two clawed hands, he easily hoisted himself onto the summit.

He shrank back in fear as a giant human of statuesque proportions calmly waited for him. In his hand was an adamantine warhammer that appeared too large even for its massive wielder. 

“I congratulate you fiend, no one has been able to evade me for this long. Your carcass shall enjoy a prized place in my trophy room.”

Drawing back his warhammer with all his might, he brought it down upon the devil over and over again. Without a place to flee and deprived of his own weapon, Bladac was reduced to a quivering mass of flesh.

“Ha ha! I know that you can regenerate from even my blows, fiend! However, who said you had to be dead for me to mount you as a trophy?”

As Cronus reached down to claim his prize a silver _gate_ opened next to him. Though he tried to resist, he was compelled to step through it and serve the caster who opened it – much as he had enslaved Bladac.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

It was a losing proposition.

Sidhe’s forces had been crushed by Kostchtchie’s counter-attack. In the Icy Wastes of the 23rd layer of the Abyss, there remained little for the Balor to fight for. Though he had managed to slay dozens of fiendish Frost Giants that were sent to track him – the general of Jubilex’s army – Sidhe was aware that he would be inevitably overwhelmed and slain maybe even by Prince Kostchtchie himself!

For this reason, he was more than pleased when a silver _gate_ appeared beside him. Not even waiting for the compulsion effect to take place, he stepped through.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

You gated in *Cronus*? THE CRONUS, titan and father of Zeus ??? I can't wait for the second part of the write-up, which I'm asuming you're writing up now... 

Even though we saw Entropy & Co. take down a titan in BoBS, this should prove very interesting. Why does that queen allow summoning spells in her stronghold? Tss...


Of course, I am (all the while) asuming that it's Entropy that is gating these two in as reinforcements. Was it planned or pure luck?


----------



## gfunk

Sorry, NWK, too many questions.

But I will post the remainder tonight and we will be caught up with the campaign . . . until we game again on Sunday.

BTW, your knowledge of greek mythology is pretty sharp!


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> BTW, your knowledge of greek mythology is pretty sharp!




I caught it too, and smiled inwardly when I read it...Gfunk with that flair for the dramatic!


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

gfunk said:
			
		

> Sorry, NWK, too many questions.
> 
> But I will post the remainder tonight and we will be caught up with the campaign . . . until we game again on Sunday.



drool...   




			
				gfunk said:
			
		

> BTW, your knowledge of greek mythology is pretty sharp!



Thanks, I know my titans...  Somehow I have the feeling, that your preparations have been too good for the DM this time. I wonder, will the queen have fallen in that first session?
If I'm totally wrong, I'll get myself a donkey avatar or something...maybe


----------



## JollyDoc

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> You gated in *Cronus*? THE CRONUS, titan and father of Zeus ??? I can't wait for the second part of the write-up, which I'm asuming you're writing up now...
> 
> Even though we saw Entropy & Co. take down a titan in BoBS, this should prove very interesting. Why does that queen allow summoning spells in her stronghold? Tss...
> 
> 
> Of course, I am (all the while) asuming that it's Entropy that is gating these two in as reinforcements. Was it planned or pure luck?




As I mentioned earlier, the summoning of GOOD creatures is prohibited in the palace, but a Gate spell is not a summoning, it is a calling.


----------



## Lela

Yeah, I'm thinking NWK was right, though they might have been able to take them if they popped iin before Noir was _Restored_.  A _Quickend Disjunction_ + a series of _Enervates_ later and down goes Entropy.

 Unless, of course, Gfunk is better at this than I am. . .


----------



## gfunk

Sorry guys, only a mini-update tonight, I'm kinda tired.

*Session 56*
*"Liches are my bitches"*

Stepping through the _gate_, Cronus found himself in library surrounded by numerous shelves with many tomes consisting of stretched skins and flesh. He liked the owner already . . .

Standing besides him were some type of incorporeal undead and a Githzerai. In front of him, in a doorway that was inexplicably twenty feet off the ground, but directly within reach of his maul, stood a decrepit Lich. The area around her was suffused by an emerald aura which the Titan easily identified as a _dimensional lock_. 

Apparently, his summoner had a severe bone to pick with this particular undead.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Stepping through the _gate_, Sidhe found himself hovering over a host of creatures. Several undead stared up at him in addition to two clearly fiendish Dragons, a Banite priest, a human female warrior, and a spectre (evidently the one who called him). Directly ahead of him, he saw a Lich, looking quite concerned being sandwiched between a Balor and a Titan! Sidhe liked his summoner already.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

“Kill her, my minions! Grind Vlaakith to dust and then shred her followers!”

Needing no further encouragement, Cronus used a tactic he commonly used to bring down particularly feisty prey. He made a perfunctory arcane gesture as a large, disembodied hand constructed of pure force sprang into being. However, something was most unusual. It generally took him a full six seconds to cast this evocation, but it appeared within moments, even as the spell entered his mind. 

Of course! He was on the Astral Plane! Only on this magic-friendly plane were such radical alterations to the Weave possible.

The _crushing grasp_ clasped onto Vlaakith with little effort and began to squeeze unmercifully. Now that his foe was effectively immobilized, Cronus raised his maul and swung with all his might.

The Lich Queen was protected by a powerful array of abilities. Her undead state rendered her resistant to nonmagical weapons and, indeed, only bludgeoning weapons could do her serious harm. Beyond this, she had an additional defense that could only be penetrated by a rare metal found only in meteorites – adamantine. Unfortunately for her, the Titan’s maul exhibited all of these properties in spades.

One, two, three, then four blows struck Vlaakith in succession. The strength behind these strikes was monstrous, the damage inconceivable. The Lich’s form was resistant, but not even the most powerful golem could take such punishment. With nary a howl of protest, Vlaakith and all her equipment crumbled to dust.

The Balor was not pleased.

His fellow summonee had dispatched their principle foe a little too quickly. 

To amuse himself he attempted but failed to _dominate_ one of the Dragons, so Sidhe moved down to engage it in melee. His vorpal greatsword slashed it viscously across the face.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

The Lich Queen’s minions looked at each other in shock and alarm. Their charge, their monarch, who had led them to supremacy over the Astral Plane and military victory in the Prime was defeated. All of them knew that their only goal now was to prevent her assassins from reaching her phylactery.

The Kr’y’izoths acted first. They began to toss _greater dispel magics _with abandon, first at Entropy, then Amal. However, the relative differences in their power levels was far too great for them to affect the Alienist. To make matters worse, their spells had no effect on Amal whose _rod of absorption_ simply sucked them up. Finally one of them conjured up a _clenched fist_, which approached Amal but failed to breach the priest’s spell resistance.

Laughing with contempt, Amal used a _heightened destruction_ to finish off the Balor’s draconic opponent. Then he spoke a cryptic phrase, “Spirits of the Earth, hear my call! Send me a powerful warrior to crush my enemies!” Using this sort of _contingent summoning_ spell, one of the Dreadmaster’s abilities as an accomplished Thaumaturgist, an Elder Earth Elemental appeared between the Kr’y’izoths and remaining Dragon. The huge elemental lunged for the Dragon, trying to grapple it, but the powerful wyrm resisted.

The undead knights began with _quickened wierds_ which failed to affect any except Noir, who couldn’t quite shake off her repressed fear of the Red Knight. One of the T’lak’iths engaged the Psychic Warrior in melee, while the other began smacking around a near defenseless Noir. Seeing an opportunity, the lone Dragon directed all of its bite, claw, and tail attacks at the injured Blackguard. She fell in a lifeless heap.

Finally! The Lich-Queen’s favored saw that her slayers were not invincible. If they played it smart, they were confident in their success. Their elation lasted for mere seconds, when a brilliant pillar of light exploded into the room, surrounding Noir’s corpse. Just as the congress of Soulscrapers had pledged, their soul jolt returned the Blackguard to life.

Her eyes opening once more, Noir stood as she sent _Helltongue_ flying at the nearest Dragon leeching its life to fuel her own power.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Meanwhile, Hor’ahun and his new Titan friend were making mincemeant of the Githyanki knight who had the temerity to take them both on. Held immobile by Cronus’ _crushing grasp_, the undead warrior speedily fell to the depredations of Hor’ahun’s greataxe and the Titan’s maul.

Cronus turned to the diminutive Githzerai, “Are all your opponents this weak?”

Seeing that no answer was forthcoming and eager to engage in more carnage, the Titan _polymorphed_ into an Imp as he flew past Vlaakith’s ashes into the summoning chamber where the serious action was going on.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Sidhe was loving it! He launched a _quickened firestorm_ that enveloped all three Kr’y’izoths in addition to the Elemental – what the hell did he care? He tried to grapple a mage with his innate ability of _telekinesis_, but found that the spell simply reflected upon him.

The Wizards did their best to hold off their adversaries launching _polar rays_, _greater dispel magics_, and _horrid wiltings_. But despite the ridiculous amount of damage they were dealing, their foes simply refused to go down. After Entropy _mazed_ the remaining Dragon and T’lak’ith, Sidhe, Noir, and Amal went to work on the final three wizards.

Still wanting a piece of the action, Cronus maneuvered behind them and returned to his true form as the hallway nearly burst from his bulk. Before he could enter the melee mix however, the walls came alive and began pummeling him. Without room to move, the Titan was dragged down the hallway through the action of what could only be likened to an intestine, and deposited in a room far away.


----------



## Lela

Great, yet another living monstrosity.  What's with evil guy's obbsession with homes that can talk/hit back?


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Excellent! I see you chose wisely.  Thanks for the update, G.


PS: Gfunk, update the link in your signature to your SH from http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33249 to http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=33249


----------



## Mortepierre

That was a pretty darn impressive battle!

Question though. Cronus is supposed to be a unique being, and a deity as well (well, before his son Zeus stole his throne anyway). Given _Gate_ can never be used to control deities and/or unique beings, I am a bit curious as to how Entropy managed that feat.

After all, Cronus was enjoying a hunt at the time and wouldn't even have been forced to step through the _Gate_ if he didn't feel like it. Even if Cronus is considered as a _simple_ Elder Titan (I think that if any qualifies for that, it's him), we would still be talking about a 70 HD creature, more than twice Entropy's level   

Or am I missing something?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Fantastic plotting there! Well done to the PC's, now That's What I Call Reinforcements!


----------



## gfunk

Mortepierre said:
			
		

> Or am I missing something?



 Cronus was a standard Titan as per the 3.5 MM. I simply used the name cause it sounded cool. Though I knew who Cronus was in mythology, I didn't mean to imply that this particular Cronus was a god. Sorry for the confusion . . .



			
				Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> PS: Gfunk, update the link in your signature to your SH



 Thanks, I changed it.



*Game Notes*
Lest you think our DM was going too easy on us, allow me to let you in on a few secrets. 
Titans in the 3.5 MM have an Alignment of Chaotic (any), which means that JollyDoc ruled that it would have an equal chance of being CG, CN, or CE. To determine this, he rolled a percentage die (01-33, 34-66, -67-00). He rolled a 69. Had a CG or CN Titan been rolled, he could not have entered the library due to the _Forbiddance. _This would have led to a totally different outcome of the battle. 
When Entropy cast her _dimensional lock_ in the Time Stop, I rolled to penetrate Vlaakith's SR when the time stream resumed. Natural 20. 
When Cronus cast _bigby's crushing grasp_ he rolled to penetrate Vlaakith's SR. Natural 20. 
Vlaakith had 10/ or 15/adamantine DR from an unknown source (possibly a magic item or artifact). However, I did not know this at the time. Fortunately, the Titan's warhammer was constructed of this material by default. 
All 4 of the Titan's blows connected (he was flanking with the Balor) and he only slew Vlaakith with the fourth and final blow (note that the constricting damage from _bigby's crushing hand_ counts too!). 
_Mordenkainen's disjunction_ has the nasty side-effect of possibly destroying artifacts (1% chance per caster level). She had two for which JollyDoc rolled for. If an item is destroyed by the spell, the caster must make a DC 25 Will save or lose spellcasting abilities *permanently!* I rolled a natural 1. Fortunately for me, no artifacts were actually destroyed. 
We all rolled initiative straight up. JollyDoc rolled once and applied his modifiers for each individual character. Both of us rolled 15s. However, I was in Pit Fiend form at the time and under the effects of _Cat's Grace_. Pit Fiend base Dex is 27 + 4 = 31 (+10). This is what allowed me to go first.


----------



## Mortepierre

gfunk said:
			
		

> Cronus was a standard Titan as per the 3.5 MM. I simply used the name cause it sounded cool. Though I knew who Cronus was in mythology, I didn't mean to imply that this particular Cronus was a god. Sorry for the confusion





Oh, I see. Gotcha


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

There is nothing worse than a powergamer with luck on his side !!!


----------



## JollyDoc

So now it gets really interesting.  The Liche Queen has been (temporarily) defeated, but that was not the groups' mission.  Her phylactery is still missing, and the 'heroes' are pretty much depleted of resources.  The group has anywhere from 1 to 10 days to find the phylactery (I'm betting not 10   ) before Vlakith returns...and she is one who learns well from past mistakes.


----------



## gfunk

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> So now it gets really interesting. The Liche Queen has been (temporarily) defeated, but that was not the groups' mission. Her phylactery is still missing.



Hey! I didn't get to that part yet! Slow down!

*Note to everybody:*

When I was in JollyDoc's house this week, chatting about the adventure we had quite a disturbing discussion. He was talking about _shapechanging_ into demiliches and force dragons. He also wanted to know if it was possible to _gate_ in Abominations.

Nasty.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

> Her phylactery is still missing.



I thought you had devined its location to be in the library...



			
				gfunk said:
			
		

> Hey! I didn't get to that part yet! Slow down!



Is there still more to come? 



			
				gfunk said:
			
		

> *Note to everybody:*
> 
> When I was in JollyDoc's house this week, chatting about the adventure we had quite a disturbing discussion. He was talking about _shapechanging_ into demiliches and force dragons. He also wanted to know if it was possible to _gate_ in Abominations.
> 
> Nasty.



You told him, of course, that DMs and NPCs cannot shapechange and gate at all as of 3.5, didn't you?


----------



## Lela

> You told him, of course, that DMs and NPCs cannot shapechange and gate at all as of 3.5, didn't you?



 I think it was in the NWNPHB.  Official.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Lela said:
			
		

> I think it was in the NWNPHB.  Official.



 I wish...


----------



## JollyDoc

gfunk said:
			
		

> Hey! I didn't get to that part yet! Slow down!
> 
> *Note to everybody:*
> 
> When I was in JollyDoc's house this week, chatting about the adventure we had quite a disturbing discussion. He was talking about _shapechanging_ into demiliches and force dragons. He also wanted to know if it was possible to _gate_ in Abominations.
> 
> Nasty.





Ah yes, the fact that a 25th level wizard can Shape Change into anything up to 25 HD, and can Gate in an outsider up to 50 HD just begged for me to break out my Epic Level Handbook...


----------



## Lela

Hmmmm, dare I say it?  Why not?

 Could/would she gate in an Epic Psudonatural beastie to take the Alienist down  a peg?  *Shiver*


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Please remember that Entropy & Co. are still needed for the Shackled City campaign. Speaking of which, I hear that Dungeon 107 is out...   

And I'm still hoping that the party finds the phylactery tonight.


----------



## Lela

Yes, but as someone on the subscription list, JollyDoc won't get it until everyone else does.  So, give it another week before it arrives in his mail.


----------



## JollyDoc

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Please remember that Entropy & Co. are still needed for the Shackled City campaign. Speaking of which, I hear that Dungeon 107 is out...
> 
> And I'm still hoping that the party finds the phylactery tonight.




Yep, I just got my Dungeon today, so if/when Entropy and Co. finish with Vlaakith, then Caine and Co. will ride again.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Hmm...no teaser post from gfunk. I hope this does not hint at a TPK. 

Actually, while I really like the shackled campaign, I wouldn't mind this one to continue for a little while longer.


----------



## gfunk

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Hmm...no teaser post from gfunk.



!!!  Someone was actually reading those?

Sweet, here goes:

The party cleans house in the Palace of Whispers
Amal has an extensive conversatioin with Bane.
Entropy decides to "test" if the party is ready for another confrontation with Vlaakith.


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> !!! Someone was actually reading those?



Of course.  Though I try to resist, it ususually doesn't occur to me until after I finish reading it.



			
				gfunk said:
			
		

> Entropy decides to "test" if the party is ready for another confrontation with Vlaakith.



Aw, so the great evil Lich still lives.  I wonder how JollyDoc will peice together all these evil plots he keeps hinting at. . .


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> Of course.  Though I try to resist, it ususually doesn't occur to me until after I finish reading it.
> 
> Aw, so the great evil Lich still lives.  I wonder how JollyDoc will peice together all these evil plots he keeps hinting at. . .




All will be revealed in due course


----------



## Lela

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> All will be revealed in due course



 We await your wisdom, oh enlightened one. May the great Gfunk reveal thy truths, that we might aw in wonder.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

gfunk said:
			
		

> Entropy decides to "test" if the party is ready for another confrontation with Vlaakith.



No, you didn't....


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> We await your wisdom, oh enlightened one. May the great Gfunk reveal thy truths, that we might aw in wonder.




Yea, and the Word was passed down from on high, from JollyDoc's mouth to Gfunk's ear, and the Word was good.  So let it be written...so let it be done.


----------



## Lela

Yeah, Gfunk.  Let it be done.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Good for the Gith or good for the party...


----------



## Jeremy

Heh.  Reminds of of a collectable card game.    Whoever has access to the most monster books, the best selection, the best memory, and a little luck, will bring out the bigger beastie to crush his foes and see them driven before him.

I absolutely love the attitude, dynamic, and tactics of this group (questionable, brilliant, or otherwise ) especially in contrast to more traditional groups.

On a side note, poor Noir.  That paladin gets beat down, stripped of her stuff, and ganged up so much, it's no wonder she turned evil.  How can you look out for others when everyone is gunning for you?


----------



## gfunk

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Heh. Reminds of of a collectable card game.  Whoever has access to the most monster books, the best selection, the best memory, and a little luck, will bring out the bigger beastie to crush his foes and see them driven before him.



Thanks for the compliment!  Yes, JollyDoc has learned his lesson after we bitch-slapped Vlaakith.  After this crushing defeat he promptly went to the FLGS and stocked up on MewTwo cards.  We can now expect a Prismatic Dragon smackdown.



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> We await your wisdom, oh enlightened one. May the great Gfunk reveal thy truths, that we might aw in wonder.





			
				JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Yea, and the Word was passed down from on high, from JollyDoc's mouth to Gfunk's ear, and the Word was good. So let it be written...so let it be done.





			
				Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Good for the Gith or good for the party...



So, let me get this straight.  I give you like five updates in a week and you still haven't gotten enough?  OK, I'll try my best to update tonight.


----------



## Lela

Gfunk, it's me.  The addiction runs strong in this one.  I just try to use it for good instead of. . .Nah, screw it.  MORE STORY!!!!!!!!


----------



## gfunk

Hey guys sorry for the lack of updates, things have been very busy this week.  However, I do have some good news for you.  We have decided to alternate between the "Lich Queen's Beloved" and "Shackled City" so you'll be able to get both of your story hour fixes!


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Hey, we are thankful that you do all the work of writing up your SH, so don't appologize! I do hope that you don't get too far behind in your writing, because that vicious circle is a real bitch... 

Nice twist with the alternating parties, although I think it might cause problems - some players liking one campaign better, or wanting to get something done in one campaign gets longer. Does that mean that the two campaigns take place in the same timeline? This might be interesting, since Entropy has an "interest" in the Shackled City, as you wrote.


----------



## gfunk

NWN, yes both campaigns take place in the same timeline.  If JollyDoc has his way, you can expect a showdown between both parties at some point.


----------



## Lela

The only real challange I can think of on the same timeline front is, well, the timeline.  One party may do more in a day while the other will do a quick downtime.

 If you're willing to throw that aside though, everything should go fine.


----------



## JollyDoc

Gonna give this one a bump, just as a friendly reminder to Gfunk )


----------



## Lela

Trust da funk.  Da Gfunk.


----------



## Nightingale 7

The Vlaakith encounter just showed that when you get to post-20 levels,CR goes out of whack.The encounter was supposed to be VERY challenging CR-wise,but with a nice spell-combo in the beginning from Entropy it became a cakewalk.

On the other hand,I pity poor,little Hor'ahun.Entropy and Amal seem to be the HEAVY hitters of the team.Noir got a BIG power boost with the whip,and Hor'ahun just understood that being a dex-fighter without some sneak attack dice just doesn't cut it?And now he's trying to make do with a +4 greataxe?Jollydoc should let him slightly redesign the character.I may be wrong,but it seems like he's being mere cannon fodder at the moment.

If Hor'ahun's player frequents the boards,I hope he doesn't get mad with me,dishing his character,but I don't think he's having that much fun being the whipping boy,is it?


----------



## Jeremy

gfunk said:
			
		

> OK, I'll try my best to update tonight.



How about tonight?  Tonight?  What about tonight?  Huh?  Huh?  More carnage!


----------



## gfunk

Very well!  Tonight, guaranteed.

Best.  Update.  *EVAR.*


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Oh, setting yourself up a fall there. I truly hope it is the best. update. EVAR!

(BTW, if you do manage to top Pkitty's "and then this goddess dies and all magic stops working for five rounds and Valendo, you get a new cohort" post, then I'll be highly impressed. )


----------



## Lela

H does tend to die a lot.  But some characters are just like that, regardless of what they have going for them.  Twinked out, equiped up the wazzo, or three levels higher.  They just die, even if run by stunning players.


----------



## gfunk

*Session 57*
*"The Search Continues"*

Yelling loudly in pain and surprise, Cronus was buffeted against the walls as their razor sharp protrusions began to split his flesh. Wounded seriously, he was eventually dumped into a chamber. Looking directly at his prone form were pair of T’lak’ith knights and Kr’y’izoth wizards waiting for him.

The undead Githyanki were, of course, surprised as this mammoth catch was not exactly the type of prey they were expecting. Nevertheless, the mages sprang into action launching a pair of _polar rays_ and crackling, black bolts of _enervation_ at the Titan. All four effects simply fizzled in the face of Cronus’ awesome power.

Before their foe could stand, the knights tried to _weird_ him out, but again such petty magics failed to affect him. With hatred and loathing in his eyes, Cronus stood. He grimaced as the two knights sliced into his ankles with their silver greatswords.

“Impudent insects, you will all be crushed under my heel!!”

With a brief gesture, the Titan forced open three doorways to the Elemental Plane of Fire as three Salamander nobles emerged. Vaguely humanoid with snake-like trunks, the creatures carried large iron spears that blazed with heat. 

Then, the gates of Baator were cast open as the room was consumed in hellish fire, between the Salamander’s _fireballs_ and Cronus’ _meteor swarm_ everyone was blanketed in flame. One of the T’lak’iths crumbled to dust while the remaining undead were brutally scorched. While the knight did his best to distract the Titan, his arcane comrades launched several _greater dispel magics_ and managed to dismiss all but one of the Salamanders.

Striding forward, Cronus raised his adamantine maul and ground one of the Kr’y’izoths into oblivion. In desperation, the T’lak’ith grasped the Titan’s leg, attempting to _plane shift _his enemy out of the Astral – it failed. 

In the end, the outcome was inevitable. All the undead were annihilated. With a grunt of satisfaction, Cronus turned around and re-entered the passage. This time, he would not be thrown back.

-------------------------------------------------

Thanks to the timely intervention of Amal’s _disrupting weapon_, the remaining trio of Kr’y’izoths were dispatched post-haste. As Entropy and Sidhe, the Balor, waited behind, Hor’ahun, Amal, and Noir flew into the library to begin the search for Vlaakith’s phylactery. While the Blackguard threw aside numerous books and scroll tubes in her investigations, Hor’ahun employed a _detect magic _spell. 

Before any fruits could be gained from their labor, a huge gem in the ceiling began to bathe the library in a cascading light. The magical trap forced Amal, Hor’ahun, and Noir to recall their worst injuries as the trio recoiled in pain.

Seeing the flashing black light, Entropy gestured to Sidhe, “Get in their and help those clowns search for the phylactery. I will wait for the Titan alone.”

Unused to such insolence from mortals, the demon was compelled to obey. Its mighty wings unfurled as it launched itself through the portal and into the library. Sidhe’s hyperacute senses allowed him to scrutinize the chamber in mere seconds. Immediately, he spotted a small latch on the floor and, as he flew down towards it, the trap was re-activated. Hor’ahun and Noir both ran screaming out of the library, while Amal tried to stick it out, “Demon! Leave me be and cease your infernal searching!”

Looking up at the light, the Dreadmaster could see that a sort of _symbol_ dweomer had been placed upon it. Apparently a unique spell created by the Lich Queen, Amal cast a _greater spell immunity_ to render himself immune to it. In the meantime, Sidhe utterly disregarded the Banite’s order and flipped open the latch, removing a small, adamantine box. His mighty muscles flexed as he tried to crush it in his hand, but it refused to yield.

-------------------------------------------------

Bloodied and beaten, but with an unmistakable grin of satisfaction on his face, Cronus emerged once more from the passage that had attempted to consume him. Simultaneously, Sidhe returned with the adamantine box from the library. Placing it gingerly in front of the Titan, the Balor motioned towards it, “Open it up big boy, I think there’s a surprise inside.”

Drawing his maul, Cronus flattened the diminutive container as small parchment scrolls were scattered throughout the room. Thinking quickly, Sidhe stepped into the whirlwind of paper and activated his flaming aura – easily immolating the phylactery. Their tasks completed, both Outsiders abruptly disappeared.

Emerging from the library, Amal did not appear convinced, “I refuse to believe that such a powerful wizard could so easily be bested. I believe that the Warlord’s information was highly suspect to begin with – how in Acheron would that mere cannon fodder even know the location of the phylactery?”

Nodding in agreement, Hor’ahun concurred, “Yes, I believe you are correct. Among the legends of my people stand many assassination attempts on the various incarnations of the Lich Queen, just as the Githyanki have tried to slay our Zerth Cenobite masters. These efforts were uniformly failures – a creature of Vlaakith’s intelligence always managed to supply many false phylacterys to draw her slayers into complacency.”

“Obviously, the only way for us to know for sure is to divine the results of our actions. Amal, can you _commune_ with Bane?”

“Of course I can, though I have not prayed for that particular spell today. We must wait for a day before I am granted the privilege.”

“No time. If you cannot do it, then I will do it myself.”

Pausing to alter the Weave and open a channel between the Astral Plane and Acheron, Entropy closed her eyes and concentrated. Her mind drifted into a black void, suffused with floating cubes of metal. Some were only a few miles across, while the grandest were continent-sized. The Alienist’s psyche flew to the largest of them all, Scourgehold, the home of the Dreadlord himself.

A voice filled her mind, consuming her thoughts with hatred and strife. “So you require information – very well, mortal, it amuses me to entertain your inquiries. Ask what you will.”

-------------------------------------------------

“We should not have trusted them Kalmach.”

Zetan’r’r paced the chambers of his throne room, his ornate banded mail scraping as he did so. 

“My Lord, I have confidence in the wisdom of your judgment. Vlaakith has gone too far this time, she forced our hand and we had no choice. As the true ruler of the Silver Void and for the good of the race, you acted as you must.”

Without responding to the warlock, the Githyanki continued his rhythmic movement. Just then, a green-skinned celestial _teleported_ into his chambers, holding a large sack in her hands. From the bag emerged Amal, Noir, and Hor’ahun as Entropy resumed the form of a Pit Fiend.

“I see that you have returned. Well, what news do you bring me? Has Vlaakith been destroyed?”

Amal spoke first, “We have eliminated her material form, but she lives still. The phylactery you spoke of was a fake. How do you expect us to accomplish our mission, by Bane, when you give us such inferior intelligence?”

Zetan’r’r frowned with displeasure, “Obviously I had thought that individuals of your talents and abilities would be capable of divining such a simple thing. I gave you the best information that I had available,” he sighed deeply, “so, in other words, you are telling me that you failed. Perhaps I have erred in my estimation of you.”

Taking long strides to the Warlord, Entropy placed her enormous, intimidating face directly in front of his, “Are you suggesting that we are incompetent? I don’t think I like your tone.”

The Warlord of the Silver Void returned her intense stare, unwavering and unafraid, “Beware of your threats Sorcerer. Even if you slay me, you will not leave the Astral Plane alive. My agents are numerous and powerful and you are depleted – they would make short work of you.”

Noir quickly intervened between the two, “Now, now, I think there is enough blame for both sides. Despite our apparent “failure,” Vlaakith will not manifest again for days. Besides, with the aid of the Dreadlord we believe we know where her real phylactery lies. Shelter us for one day more, Warlord, and we will succeed.”

“What choice do I have? Kalmach, show them to their quarters.”

-------------------------------------------------

Amal had just removed his full plate armor as he knelt to do his evening prayers, when he heard his door opening.

“Begone servant, and do not disturb me again upon pain of death!”

A silky voice responded to him, “Ah, but my dear Dreadmaster, I did not come here to serve you unless you so desire. I have some useful information for you.”

Turning around in surprise, Amal found Entropy approaching him, dressed in a slinky red nightgown which did much to accentuate her curvaceous, lithe body. However, his gaze never strayed far from a third eye on her forehead which seemed to twitch and animate of its own accord.

“Bane revealed much to me, some of which I felt it necessary to share. However, there is one additional thing you should know. I did so want to talk to you in person, away from the ears of the common soldiers.”

“Entropy, I am tired and cannot be interrupted during my evening ceremony, spit it out and begone!”

“Oh, but . . . Amal, I’m afraid that I can’t give you the information so easily, it will cost you . . . ,” she began to gyrate seductively in his direction.

Having his carnal desires typically satisfied by wenches or eager acolytes, Amal was unsure of how to proceed. He stood and approached the Alienist cautiously. Amid all the blood and carnage, he never noticed what an . . . alien beauty his traveling companion possessed. As Bane taught, knowledge was power and in this particular case it seemed as if he could give into his baser desires to gain both. Seizing Entropy by the back of her shoulder blades, the Dreadmaster drew her face to his as they kissed passionately.

When he released her, Entropy gently grabbed the back of his head and turned it. Quietly, she whispered in his ear, “Fzoul wishes you dead dear Amal.”

“WHAT!?”

“You have grown too powerful, been too successful. Once you return triumphant from this mission, he seeks to slay you and put to rest any doubts about his status as Chosen of the Black Hand.”

“After all those years of faithful service . . . I’ll kill the bastard with my bare hands! I will assume the leadership of the Church!!!”

“Oh, but you will need help Amal. Fzoul is powerful and he has Manshoon and a legion of fanatical Zhentilars to support him.”

The Dreadmaster smirked, “Come off it woman, you would never offer your services so cheaply. You must have an ulterior motive or you want something from me. Well? Let's hear it!”

“How right you are, dear Amal. There is a thorn in my side, a bane to my existence. He must be slain and his corpse animated in service to the Revenancer. Yes, in return for my aid to your cause, you must help me eviscerate the noble Joachim Dethick.”


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Wow, what a cliffhanger! I wouldn't want to be Joachim (the character) right now...

Nice update, gfunk, but that cannot be all of it...you spoke of Entropy testing the party in between preparations, did you not?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

The plot not only thickens, it becomes unbearably sticky!


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> Having his carnal desires typically satisfied by wenches or eager acolytes, Amal was unsure of how to proceed. He stood and approached the Alienist cautiously. Amid all the blood and carnage, he never noticed what an . . . alien beauty his traveling companion possessed. As Bane taught, knowledge was power and in this particular case it seemed as if he could give into his baser desires to gain both. Seizing Entropy by the back of her shoulder blades, the Dreadmaster drew her face to his as they kissed passionately.





I feel...dirty.


----------



## gfunk

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Nice update, gfunk, but that cannot be all of it...you spoke of Entropy testing the party in between preparations, did you not?



Yeppers, one more to go to catch the campaign up. Then it's back to Shackled City!



			
				Joachim said:
			
		

> I feel...dirty.



Well, you should have thought about that before you did it.


----------



## Lela

Oh, cool.


----------



## Jeremy

YES!

*THAT* was worth it!


----------



## JollyDoc

Gfunk did a bit or research, and pointed out to me that the Forbiddance in effect for the Lich Queen's palace prevents the summoning of ALL creatures, not just good-aligned ones.  In the battle, this would not have made a great difference, since Entropy's minions were Gated, but there was the matter of that earth elemental that Amal brought in.

Also, spells tied to the Forbiddance, ie the Invisibility Purge, can be made very specific.  For example, the IP could only affect beings who do not revere Vlakith.  All this honesty of Gfunk's part works in favor of the bad guys (umm...the githyanki that is), so applause to him for his upstanding moral character.  That will make a nice epitaph on Entropy's tombstone.


----------



## Lela

I've always liked the idea of a _Darkness_ spell affecting those who aren't/don't X.  That could be _really_ viscious.


----------



## Jeremy

I thought Hallow/Unhallow was the spell that could have spells attached to it?  Very specific as to whom they would affect too.

Forbiddance I believe stops all extradimensional travel, planeshift, gate, teleport, dimension door, summon monster, etc.  But he was correct, that block applies to all alignments and creatures, the only alignment related function is who can and can't physically walk into the zone.


----------



## Lela

Yes, it's _Hollow/Unhollow_. I just assumed JollyDoc mistyped.


----------



## Nightingale 7

Well,has the campaign gone fully 3.5?If yes,I recall that the new Forbiddance no longer bars entrance in the place.It just deals a hefty zap to a creature with a different alignment than the one specified.I haven't read the spell very carefully and I don't have access to my PHB,so I don't know how that change affects the summoning monsters/teleporting part of the spell.
It sure makes City of the Spider Queen difficult to run in 3.5 though.And I had it all prepared to slaughter my newly formed group in


----------



## Joachim

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> And I had it all prepared to slaughter my newly formed group in




Well...all you need to slaughter your group is that one room with the Mighty Iron Golem and the Wall of Fire.

DM: Ok, the Mighty Iron Golem attempts to grapple you.  What did you get on your opposed roll, Mr. Fighter?

Player: (smirking) a 37!

DM: Ok, I got a 58.  The golem pulls you into the Wall of Fire and regenerates 21 hps of damage while you take 21 points of fire damage.


----------



## Lela

Ouch.

 Yep, that's the new _Forbiddance_.  All planer travel blocked and a zap to other alignment types (Will for half and SR applies).  It does affect all Summoning, _Teleport_, _Plane Shifting_, and astral/etheral travel.  But it doesn't mention _Gate_ specifically.  As a 6th level spell, _Forbiddance_ might be too weak to take out _Gate_.  It depends on how literally you take "All planer travel."


----------



## Hammerhead

Not true. The 4th level spell Dimensional Anchor negates all planar travel, including the use of _Gates_. Therefore, it would not be unreasonable for a 6th level spell to prevent callings, even if 9th level.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

How are the updates coming, master g ???


----------



## gfunk

Sorry, things are really busy here and with the luxury of a three week vacation from gaming things have given me a great excuse to procrastinate.

I will try my best to finish off the next update to this Story Hour so we can switch back to Tilly and Co. in Cauldron.


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> Sorry, things are really busy here and with the luxury of a three week vacation from gaming things have given me a great excuse to procrastinate.
> 
> I will try my best to finish off the next update to this Story Hour so we can switch back to Tilly and Co. in Cauldron.




Note the comment that we are having a 'vacation' from gaming.  I always thought that gaming was supposed to be recreational...


----------



## gfunk

For you guys, I guess it may be a bad thing.  All you do is show up and play.

But since I am THREE WEEKS behind on updates, I could use the extra time.

For the game, of course.


----------



## Lela

But, see, if you don't use the time to catch up on updates, you're still behind when the "vacation" ends.

Just thought I'd mention that.


----------



## ellestar

This is all wrong! It was all the way down in page 3!

We crave more story hour goodness. More smashing of old alien lady skull!


----------



## htetickrt

Seriously.  All this waiting has forced me to post my own story hour to continue spending my requisite hours here on the boards. 

Plus I want to hear more about Caine.  I need more data points in trying to convince a new DM that a VoP druid would be a good idea.


----------



## JollyDoc

htetickrt said:
			
		

> Seriously.  All this waiting has forced me to post my own story hour to continue spending my requisite hours here on the boards.
> 
> Plus I want to hear more about Caine.  I need more data points in trying to convince a new DM that a VoP druid would be a good idea.




Gfunk's lady should be heading home today or tomorrow, so, if the gods are willing, we should see some updates soon.


----------



## gfunk

Great news everyone!  I asked her to marry me and she said yes!

WOO HOO!!!

This means that updates (3 total, one in this SH, two in JollyDoc's) before next weekend are forthcoming.


----------



## ellestar

Congratulations!


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Yeah, congrats !!! Did you use your super-natural charm ability on her?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Wow, many congratulations to you!


----------



## Lela

Well, for that, I think we can easily forgive the break!

 How did you ask?

 Tell us about her.  Mainly if she's a gamer.


----------



## JollyDoc

gfunk said:
			
		

> Great news everyone!  I asked her to marry me and she said yes!
> 
> WOO HOO!!!
> 
> This means that updates (3 total, one in this SH, two in JollyDoc's) before next weekend are forthcoming.




Congrats G!  Nice of you to notify your buds via the SH rather than in person )


----------



## Joachim

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Congrats G!  Nice of you to notify your buds via the SH rather than in person )




*sniff* Our little Gfunk is getting all growed up...

Congratulations.  That's great news, and I am sure you are relieved that you are through the ordeal of asking her and waiting that interminable 3 seconds before she answers.  It just remains to be seen how she will react to meeting the rest of us freaks.

Did you cry?


----------



## gfunk

Joachim said:
			
		

> It just remains to be seen how she will react to meeting the rest of us freaks.



LOL, the indoctrination has already begun.  She leafed through the intro of the PHB and had a good laugh at Caine's character sheet.  I don't have the guts to show her Entropy .

OK, here it is.  The update schedule for this week:

1.  Tuesday (2/10) - _Gfunk's Story Hour_ - *"The Test"*

2.  Thursday (2/12) - _Jollydoc's Story Hour_ - *"To the Abyss With You All!"*

3.  Saturday (2/14) - _Jollydoc's Story Hour _- *"The Cathedral of Feathers"*


----------



## Lela

What did she find funny about Caine's sheet? Normally I'd understand but to someone who doesn't know a lot about the rules it's mostly mumbo jumbo.



			
				JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Congrats G! Nice of you to notify your buds via the SH rather than in person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



 I don't mind.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

gfunk said:
			
		

> OK, here it is.  The update schedule for this week:
> 
> 1.  Tuesday (2/10) - _Gfunk's Story Hour_ - *"The Test"*
> 
> 2.  Thursday (2/12) - _Jollydoc's Story Hour_ - *"To the Abyss With You All!"*
> 
> 3.  Saturday (2/14) - _Jollydoc's Story Hour _- *"The Cathedral of Feathers"*



Impressive...wait, today's Tuesday, the 10th...GREAT !!!


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> What did she find funny about Caine's sheet?



Well, in a game where XP is gained by killing things she found it amusing that he had taken a Vow of Nonviolence.


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> Well, in a game where XP is gained by killing things she found it amusing that he had taken a Vow of Nonviolence.




Wait until you try and explain the whole "Raising from the Dead" issue.  That once caused my finance to raise an eybrow.

Of course, she also imagines us running around pretending to swing swords at each other, too.


----------



## ellestar

Joachim said:
			
		

> Of course, she also imagines us running around pretending to swing swords at each other, too.




Wait.. you don't?  

I don't really need to get all these bruises and cuts after each session? Wohoo!


----------



## Lela

ellestar said:
			
		

> Wait.. you don't?
> 
> I don't really need to get all these bruises and cuts after each session? Wohoo!



 You should have seen our last session.  We demonstrated grappling while standing up.  With 4 people involved.

It _can_ be done!


----------



## Joachim

Lela said:
			
		

> You should have seen our last session.  We demonstrated grappling while standing up.  With 4 people involved.
> 
> It _can_ be done!




I don't know what you call that in Utah, but in Alabama, we refer to that as an _orgy_.


----------



## Lela

Joachim said:
			
		

> I don't know what you call that in Utah, but in Alabama, we refer to that as an _orgy_.



 I'm not sure what they call it in Alabama but in Utah, we refer to this as _wishful thinking_.


----------



## htetickrt

Let me add my congratulations as well!

As someone fairly recently married, it will be interesting to see if the wedding planning enters the story hour subconsciously.  Not that it takes up much time or anything.  Nope.


----------



## gfunk

*Session 58*
*"The Test"*

Thoughts in chaos.

Queen Vlaakith CLVII’s mind wandered as her corporeal body continued the slow process of revival. With her phylactery intact, she was effectivley immortal but even she could not guess how long she would be in this helpless state – the magic of the phylactery was fickle indeed.

Nevertheless, she felt her power and memories returning swiftly mere hours after her physical form had been ground to dust by Cronus’ adamantine maul. Her re-ascension to lichdom was progressing even quicker than she hoped – all the better to annihilate those who had defeated her.

As of now, she could not clearly remember their names or identities as her mind remained in entropy. However Vlaakith was ancient and she seldom forgot, and never forgave . . .

-------------------------------------------------

Paelinn tumbled through the silver _gate_ first, appearing directly in front of his mistress and her current crop of allies. Immediately, the Divine Seeker of Kiaransalee dropped to one knee, “I am yours to command mistress. How can I help?”

Amal waved him away, “Move aside drow. Entropy needs to concentrate to keep the _gate_ open.”

One minute later, just as the _gate_ contracted into nothing, Noir leaped through. In her hands she held a staff made of twisted black metal as well as an undead, desiccated arm. She handed both to her mistress, “As you requested, here is the Rod of the Twisted Weave and the Claw of the Revenancer.”

The morning following Vlaakith’s destruction, Entropy had ordered the Blackguard to return to the Undying Temple to obtain these items. The Rod worked by absorbing spell energy, but instead of allowing the wielder to channel the energy to power his own magic, it instead directed a negative backlash at the offending caster. The Claw, on the other hand, was well known by all present. This artifact was constructed by Kiaransalee herself, allowing the wielder to animate slain foes as revenants, in addition to providing a myriad of minor offensive and defensive abilities.

Donning both items, Entropy bade Paelinn to rise and made a sweeping gesture at a line of exotic looking chests (many built out of the flesh of unknown creatures), “These we have plundered from Vlaakith’s Palace. Undoubtedly, the decrepit old Lich has warded them against common thieves therefore obviating the need for *me* to open them personally. Which is precisely where you come in.”

Nodding, Paelinn made a beeline for the first chest. When Irae T’ssaren was running things, the albino drow had used Paelinn as a spy and assassin. Unfortunately, he was slain by Noir, when she was still a Paladin, and subsequently _raised_ by Eclavdra. Now he had a new master.

With precision and mastery that would make even the most professional thieves of Calimport blush, the Divine Seeker methodically gave each chest a one-over, quickly picked the lock and moved on to the next. This proceeded like clockwork until the seventh chest when, despite his best efforts, the drow was sprayed with some type of noxious gas. He fell backwards, grabbing his throat for air as his eyes slowly rolled back as he fell over, unmoving.

_Shapechanging_ into a wight, so that she would not be affected by the poison, Entropy moved up next to the prone Rogue. Seeing that he would obviously not get up any time soon, she gave him a quick kick, “Come on! Get up, this is no time for napping!"

Failing to elicit a response, Entropy dragged him back to her fellows for inspection.

“Well, he doesn’t appear to be dead, at least,” Hor’ahun noted, seeing Paelinn’s chest still moving.

“Bah, though it’s a waste, I want to see what’s in these chests just as much as any of you,” Amal muscled his way forward, casting a _restoration _spell as he did so. His hand glowing with divine power, he punched Paelinn in the face with his gloved mail.

Instantly, the Divine Seeker stood, the spell having negated the effects of the poison. However, he grimaced in pain at his broken nose before quaffing a potion to heal the wound.

“Continue.”

The remainder of the chests were inspected and opened without hassle. 

“Well, that’s done, but what do we do now? These items may have command words and some of them may even be lethal. I don’t fancy that any of us wants to try them out so . . .,” Noir let her words hang as her companions pondered the issue as well.

“I could, of course, _identify_ the contents but it would take too long and, as Noir stated, is potentially hazardous. I have a better idea,” casting, Entropy opened another _gate_ (this one filled with swirling, multicolored hues) and out stepped a two-legged frog like creature with dappled grey skin.

“Slaad, you have two minutes to _identify_ the contents of these chests before we kill you.”

-------------------------------------------------

Moving as if his life depended on it, the Death Slaad rapidly threw out the contents of each chest, screaming out the relevant powers and command words of each item. At one point, a scarab the Slaad held began boring through its skin, but with its superior dexterity it tore it out before it could reach a vital organ.

After a breathless two minutes, the last item was identified and the Slaad breathed a sigh of relief before returning to the Everchanging Chaos of Limbo.

Among the most powerful items were various tomes that permanently raised the physical or mental attributes of the reader. However, these often took days to complete so they were stored for later use. The most interesting finding by far was a greenish ooze in one chest. If the Slaad was to be believed, then enough of the material remained to provide four items with sentience, alignment, and various powers.

Amal was the first to stick his adamantine mace in the goo and luckily withdrew the weapon having granted it empathy, some minor powers, and, most importantly, a worldview compatible with the Dreadlord. Unfortunately, the minor trinkets converted by the other party members resulted in items too full of righteousness to be useful.

-------------------------------------------------

Zetan’r’r carefully rotated the object in his fingers, “You say you found this in the Palace of Whispers, eh? Well, it does appear to be part of a Githyanki rune. As to the object itself, it is constructed of a metal we commonly mine here in Tu’narath. It imparts a _ghost touch_ quality to either weapons or armor.”

Retrieving the token, Hor’ahun turned to his companions, “Well it seems we have several options here. Entropy’s _commune_ has informed us that Vlaakith’s phylactery does not lie in the Palace itself, but somewhere else on Tu’narath. We could begin searching these mines, I suppose . . .”

“No, that would take far too long. I will return to my quarters and make a final appeal for the Dreadlord to intercede on our behalf,” the Banite turned on his heels and left the room.

-------------------------------------------------

Kneeling quietly, Amal cast his most powerful spell, a _miracle_, “Lord Bane, we seek the destruction of the Lich Queen Vlaakith. She has become too powerful, trying to use the very substance of Tu’narath to fuel her quest for godhood. Show me the location of her phylactery so that I may crush her for good, ‘ere she attempts to usurp your portfolio of Tyranny.”

Amal did not have to wait long for the reply, “FOOLISH HUMAN! DO YOU REALLY THINK THIS PUNY UNDEAD THING OFFERS ANY THREAT TO ME? I HAVE MAINTAINED MY PORTFOLIO THROUGH THE TIME OF TROUBLES, DEFYING LORD AO HIMSELF!! I HAVE EVEN SURVIVED MY OWN APPARENT DEATH! DO NOT BOTHER ME WITH SUCH A PATHETIC REQUEST!!”

The Dreadmaster winced in anguish at the divine rebuke. It was not everyday that you were dragged over the coals by your god. Nevertheless, Amal knew that Bane was a vengeful god and recovered quickly. Choosing to cast a _commune_ instead (to one of Bane’s intermediaries) was a better idea.

-------------------------------------------------

Amal emerged from his quarters with a look of triumph. It would not do to tell the others that Bane had given him information rather than interceding direclty on his behalf.

“The runes are the key. Bane has informed me that if we find all of them and combine them, then they will form a symbol of some sort in addition to providing us the location of Vlaakith’s phylactery. All of the runes are in the Palace of Whispers.”

-------------------------------------------------

The companions returned to the Palace and this time, proceeded south. During this pass through Vlaakith’s stronghold, they were much more aggressive in their searching. Though the compound seemed to be empty for the most part, they did find one room containing a Githyanki warrior in breastplate.

Hor’ahun approached him cautiously, “What are you doing here? Where has everyone gone?”

As if he was meditating, the warrior slowly stood, “I will be tested by Queen Vlaakith. If she deems me worthy, then I will join the ranks of the T’lak’ith.”

Entropy laughed, “I’m afraid that your precious Queen is indisposed at the moment. Perhaps we could test you instead.”

“If that is my fate I accept it, though Queen Vlaakith has not ordered me to engage any intruders.”

Tired of this conversation, Noir raised _Helltongue_ to strike the warrior, but he _dimension doored_ away before the blow could land.

The alarm had been raised.

-------------------------------------------------

To Entropy (in Pit Fiend form), Noir, and Hor’ahun the next chamber looked completely non-descript and exactly like every other one they had visited. To Amal, with the power of _true seeing_ he saw a large chamber with a throne composed of stretched Illithid flesh. Behind three ebon pillars hid a pair of T’lak’ith knights, Kr’y’izoth wizards, and fiendish Red Dragons. Taking up a significant part of the center portion of the room stood a _symbol of death,_ ready to slay the unwary. 

The Githyanki undead acted first as the knights launched _weirds_ at the party (once again only affecting Noir) and the wizards warded themselves with _spell turning_ and fired _greater dispel magics_ at the party. Entropy reverted to her normal, vulnerable form as other powerful spells were removed from the others.

Amal strode forward and projected two _heightened destructions_ at the nearest dragon though the wyrm resisted outright immolation. Shaking off the effect of the _seeming_ in the room, possible due to his enemies’ pre-emptive attacks, psionic power began to coalesce around the Psychic Warrior as a cone of fire emerged from his mouth, once then twice. Though the Dragons were unaffected, the undead felt it.

_Shapechanging_ into a Balor, Entropy surveyed her opponents with the power of _true sight_. Opening four rifts in the Astral Plane, one dragon and both T’lak’iths were sucked into the Concordant Domains of the Outlands. One Kr’y’izoths, however, was able to _dimension door_ out of the _reality maelstroms_ while his fellow was consumed.

As the final dragon moved to engage Hor’ahun, Noir made a tactical retreat to re-cast some of her buffing spells. The Blackguard could still not fathom what her companions were fighting for the room still looked completely empty to her.

-------------------------------------------------

Y’roon had done the best he could marshalling the remaining forces of Vlaakith. Surrounding him were more than two dozen Githyanki, including the most powerful Duth’kgiths and Holocaust Warriors.

“Together we must strike with overwhelming force! Concentrate all your attacks on one foe until they go down! We must buy the Queen as much time as possible! Now, GO!!”

Simultaneously, they _dimension doored_ out of the barracks.

-------------------------------------------------

With his third _destruction_, Amal turned the remaining dragon to dust. Entropy _shapechanged_ into a spectre as her incorporeal form flew through the walls to flank the remaining Kr’y’izoths.

As soon as the Alienist exited, the entire chamber was blanketed in blue pinpoints of light as 27 Githyanki came out of nowhere. Many of them appeared in the corridor, surrounding Amal, Hor’ahun, and Noir. Many others _dimension doored_ into the main throne room fully cognizant of the _symbol of death_ that was present. Maneuvering to avoid the trap, five warriors accidentally appeared in the midst of Entropy’s _reality maelstrom_ and were whisked away.

The entire room was again filled with flame via Hor’ahun’s _breath of the dragon_. He then began to tear into nearby opponents with his greataxe. Amal began to follow suite after manifesting a _divine power_. Noir was in the best position of all, draining opponents all around her, turning them into smoking, desiccated corpses with _Helltongue_.

Re-emerging into the room as a spectre, Entropy was flabbergasted at the scene before her. When she left, there were but two foes. However, the room was now covered with Githyanki. The Alienist silently floated past her foes until she reached Hor’ahun. Twisting the Weave to her bidding, she protected him with a _death ward_, the only one in the party without such an abjuration.

Then, she hovered over the _symbol of death_, and assumed the form of a Bodak as she hit the ground and activated it. Between her death gaze and the ability of the symbol to slay living creatures outright, many of the warriors fell.

In the end, the outcome was never in doubt. While Entropy mopped up the Githyanki in the throne room, assuming various forms as needed, her companions tore the warriors in the hallway a new one. Both groups were separated by a _wall of fire_ erected by a Kr’y’izoth early in the battle so they could not see each other.

As her final foe fell, Entropy stared at Vlaakith’s throne. Something was most unusual about it, most unusual indeed . . .

-------------------------------------------------

Using the breastplate of a Duth’kgith whose head he had caved in, Amal wiped the blood off his mace. The now sentient weapon silently gave the Dreadmaster its tacit approval. Gesturing to his companions to follow, Amal confidently strode through the _wall of fire_.

Expecting to see a similar scene of carnage on the other side, the Banite priest was not disappointed. However, as his eyes slowly surveyed the room he also noted that the throne was occupied . . . by Vlaakith!!!

Without thinking, he dove back through the wall before she could intervene.

Smiling, Vlaakith let him go. Besides, where could he possibly hide?


----------



## Hammerhead

It would be just like Entropy to _Shapechange_ into an undead lich queen, wouldn't it? Good thing Amal didn't try a last ditch spell attempt to bring her down.

Wait...didn't Amal still have _True Seeing_ on? If that is the real Vlaakith, they're in trouble. But I doubt it's the real one.


----------



## JollyDoc

Joachim said:
			
		

> Wait until you try and explain the whole "Raising from the Dead" issue.  That once caused my finance to raise an eybrow.
> 
> Of course, she also imagines us running around pretending to swing swords at each other, too.





I notice that you used the word Finance instead of Fiance...was that a Freudian slip?


----------



## JollyDoc

Well done G!  It's amazing what the presence of a woman in one's life can do for one's creative juices.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lela

Me, I find it amazing how quickly JollyDoc and Joachim start thinking about juices and orgies the moment they find out their good buddy is getting hitched.

  Planning for the bachalor party already guys?  And am I invited?


----------



## Joachim

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> I notice that you used the word Finance instead of Fiance...was that a Freudian slip?




No slip.  Girlfriends/Fiances are EXPENSIVE!!  Good thing Michelle never reads these boards 

EDIT:  Michelle is worth it, though...


----------



## Jeremy

OOOoo..  And another update tomorrow according to the schedule.  Yay!


----------



## Hammerhead

Joachim, is there any chance we can Amal's stats? I wonder just how high his save DCs are for his _Destructions_.


----------



## gfunk

Well, I'm pretty sure Amal's Wisdom score is 28.

Base 16 + 6 (enhancement) + 2 (inherent) + 4 (levels) = 28 (+9)

That would give his _destructions _a base DC of 26 (10+9+7) or 27 or 28 for 8th or 9th level _heightened destructions_.

I'm not sure if he has any other relevant modifiers like Spell Focus.


----------



## Lela

I think he also has major bonuses to Enchantment spells. Partly from the Domination Prestige Domain (Spell Focus (Enchantment) for free).

  But that was before the 3.5 conversion.  I'm not sure where he is now.  And, of course, it wouldn't help much with _Destructions_.


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> Well, I'm pretty sure Amal's Wisdom score is 28.
> 
> Base 16 + 6 (enhancement) + 2 (inherent) + 4 (levels) = 28 (+9)
> 
> That would give his _destructions _a base DC of 26 (10+9+7) or 27 or 28 for 8th or 9th level _heightened destructions_.
> 
> I'm not sure if he has any other relevant modifiers like Spell Focus.




Wisdom is actually 31.  Base 16 + 6 (enhancement) + 4 (inherent) + 5 (levels) = 31 (+10).

DC's for a 7th level _Destruction_ are 29 [10 + 7(level) + 10 (WIS) + 1 (Spell Focus) + 1 (Greater Spell Focus).

Amal can heighten to 8th as well as cast through a _Miracle_, effectively heightening to 9th level, making DC's 30 and 31, respectively.  And if they are within 100 feet of Noir (greater Aura of Despair), that DC is increased by 2.

With the demise of 3.0, Amal had to be adjusted.  He lost classes of Contemplative, but replaced them with levels of Hierophant and Thaumaturgist.  As a result, he is no longer a master of mind control like he once was.  Spell Focus in Enchantment was replaced with Spell Focus in Transmutation (for _Disintegrate_ and _Disrupting Weapon_).

I will post his stats before too long so y'all can see him in all his glory.


----------



## Lela

I'm not surprised Joachim.  All part of being the super cleric Cleric.

 As opposed to being the super fighter Cleric.

 What level is he?  Epic spell focus shouldn't be too far off.


----------



## Joachim

For those of you who want to include the "Consort of Entropy" in your own games:

*Dreadmaster Amal, The Hand of Chembryl*
*Medium Humanoid (Human)*
Cleric 15 / Thaumaturgist 4 / Hierophant 1 of Bane [Law, Destruction]
*Hit Dice:* 16d8 + 4d4 + 100 (185 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 20 feet (4 squares)
*Armor Class:* 31 (+9 armor, +6 shield, +2 dex, +4 deflection), touch 16, flat footed 29
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +14 / +18
*Attack:* +19 melee [+1 Axiomatic Adamantine Heavy Mace] (1d8+5)
*Full Attack:* +19/+14/+9 [+1 Axiomatic Adamantine Heavy Mace] (1d8+5)
*Space/Reach:* 5 feet/5 feet
*Special Attacks:* Divine Spells, Rebuke Undead, Smite (+4 to hit, +20 damage), Spell Like Ability (_Miracle_, 2/day) [Hierophant Ability]
*Special Qualities:* Improved Planar Ally, Summoning spells have doubled duration, Contingent Conjuration
*Saves:* Fort +21, Ref +12, Will +29
*Abilities:* Str 18, Dex 14, Con 20, Int 16, Wis 31, Cha 10
*Feats:* Augment Summoning (bonus, Thau.), Empower Spell, Heighten Spell, Spell Focus (Necromancy), Greater Spell Focus (Necromancy), Spell Focus (Conjuration), Spell Focus (Transmutation), Spell Penetration, Greater Spell Penetration
*Skills:* Concentration +23, Diplomacy +15, Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (The Planes) +26, Knowledge (Religion) +26, Spellcraft +28
*Challenge Rating:* 20 (XP: 207, 677)
*Alignment:* Lawful Evil (very Lawful, very Evil)
*Languages:* Common, Celestial, Infernal, Abyssal, Terran, Auran, Draconic

*Possesions of Note:* _Periapt of Wisdom +6, Bracers of Health +6, Gloves of Dexterity +4, Belt of Strength +4, Goggles of Night, +1 Heavy Fortification Mithril Full Plate, +5 Adamantine Light Shield, Cloak of Protection +4, Ring of Protection +4, Rod of Absorption (44 charges, 6 stored), Headband of Intellect +2, Tome of Understanding +4 (read), Manual of Health +2 (not read), Book of Vile Darkness (not read...yet   ), 5 doses of Death Ichor, Wand of Restoration (6 charges), "Destroyer" (+1 Axiomatic Adamantine Heavy Mace, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 10, 10 ranks in Sense Motive, Empathy, 30 foot vision, LE alignment, Ego 4)_

*Spells Per Day:* 6/8+1/8+1/7+1/7+1/7+1/6+1/5+1/4+1/3+1 (Save DC: 20 + spell level, 21 + spell level [Transmutation, Conjuration], 22 + spell level (Necromancy)

*Current Daily Spell Selection:* _*0 Level:* Cure Minor Wounds (x3), Detect Magic (x3), *1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds (x4), Divine Favor (x4), Inflict Light Wounds [Destruction], *2nd level:* Cure Moderate Wounds (x3), Remove Paralysis (x2), Lesser Restoration (x3), Shatter [Destruction], *3rd Level:* Cure Serious Wounds (x2), Locate Object, Magic Vestment (x2), Protection from Energy (x2), Contagion [Destruction] *4th Level:* Cure Critical Wounds, Death Ward (x3), Divine Power (x2), Restoration, Inflict Critical Wounds [Destruction] *5th Level:* Disrupting Weapon (x2), Spell Resistance (x2), True Seeing (x3), Mass Inflict Light Wounds [Destruction], *6th Level:* Greater Dispelling (x2), Find the Path, Heal (x3), Hold Monster [Law], *7th Level:* Destruction (x3), Flame Strike (Empowered) (x2), Disintegrate [Destruction], *8th Level:* Destruction (Heightened) (x3), Greater Spell Immunity, Disintegrate (Heightened) [Destruction], *9th Level:* Gate, Miracle (x2), Disintegrate (Empowered) [Destruction], *Spell Like Abilities:* Miracle (x2)_


----------



## Lela

Amal/Joachim said:
			
		

> For those of you who want to include the *"Consort of Entropy"* in your own games









  Now you just have to tell her.  Best to do it in an _Antimagic Field_.


----------



## Ika_Greybeard

Hey loved the story sounds like everyone has a good time was wonderin if I could set in on a game one day. Been playin off and on for about 20 years just send me a email at vranthis@earthlink.net or pm me here.


----------



## gfunk

Ika_Greybeard said:
			
		

> Hey loved the story sounds like everyone has a good time was wonderin if I could set in on a game one day. Been playin off and on for about 20 years just send me a email at vranthis@earthlink.net or pm me here.



Cool, I'll run it by our DM.


----------



## Jeremy

So uh, I'll update mine if you'll update yours?  Yeah.  Didn't think that'd work.

How about..  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE?


----------



## gfunk

Sadly, there is nothing left to update.  Alternating between Shackled City and this campaign as well as numerous hiatuses has caused us to *gasp* run out of Story Hour.

But as soon as a new session is completed, you can be sure it will be followed by a preivew and a prompt update.


----------



## Jeremy

NOOO!

   But, but, the schedule...  *sniff*

Well here's hoping there's some high level goodness, er, badness coming your way soon so you can let us catch a glimpse of some more action!


----------



## LordVyreth

Okay, what happened to this thread?  It's been almost two months now.  Is the game still going on?  Sigh, this always happens just when I get into a Story Hour...


----------



## JollyDoc

LordVyreth said:
			
		

> Okay, what happened to this thread?  It's been almost two months now.  Is the game still going on?  Sigh, this always happens just when I get into a Story Hour...




It's so odd that you should post this today, as this very thing was on my mind on the way home.  Originally, Chris (aka Tilly) was only going to be able to game with us every other weekend, so on off weekends, we planned on running this campaign.  As it has turned out, Chris has been more available than we thought, and now Gfunk is about to be semi-permanently retired from the game.  However, I intend on speaking to G this weekend about wrapping up this thread in a nice neat bow that will hopefully tie in to our Shackled City thread.  Stay tuned.


----------



## gfunk

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> However, I intend on speaking to G this weekend about wrapping up this thread in a nice neat bow that will hopefully tie in to our Shackled City thread. Stay tuned.



Sweet, I look forward to the conversation!


----------



## LordVyreth

Well, I hope G sticks around the SH threads, even post marital bliss.  After watching one of my BBEGS get killed by being bull-rushed into a prismatic sphere last game, and I need his tactical and min-maxing advice some time in the future.


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> Sweet, I look forward to the conversation!



 As do we all Dr Funk.  As do we all.

LordVyreth, not only is gfuink married now, he's also about to start his residency (as in medical doctor).  As we're all experts on this (yay ER), we know his life has effectively ended.

Adding in the marriage, he's not only dead, he's undead.


----------



## gfunk

*Session 59*

*"A Moment Forward in Time Part 1”*

Lemaron stepped through the _gate_ first followed shortly by Vequaniel. It would not do to have their charge threatened in any manner, much less wounded.

The Astral Devas quickly surveyed their surroundings. Their Master’s magic had transported them directly to the heart of Occipitus to the very center of Adimarchus’ former stronghold. Though the floor was constructed of non-descript stone, the ceiling was vast, rounded, and white, bearing twin concavities which were meant to function aesthetically as eye sockets.

From the center of the chamber rose a dazzling pillar of red energy, the apex of which ended in a stream of smoke that spilled out of one of the eye sockets providing the illusion of a smoking eye.

Directly across from their position sat a mammoth creature combining the most repellant features of an ape and boar, its bloated form bleeding from various ulcers which covered its body. Perhaps its most unusual feature was a smoking eye that smelled of brimstone. At least 20 feet tall, the demon was flanked by a pair of reeking fiends who seemed to be chewing on a humanoid form. Judging by its high state of decomposition and the mere rags that it wore, it was clear that this victim was long since dead.

There they stood, Angels and Demons, on opposite ends of the room. The mighty Nalfeshnee roared a challenge to the Devas as it ordered its Hezrou minions into action. Nevertheless, before any blows could land a third figure marched through the _gate_.

To Lemaron and Vequaniel he was bathed in a holy, resplendent light. However, to Caarcrinolas and his subordinates nothing was visible as the glaring light scorched their eyes, blinding them. Indeed, the _blinding glory_ lanced out in all directions for hundreds, nay, thousands of feet. From the eye sockets of Adimarchus’ palace poured celestial luminosity that struck all the evil denizens of the Abyssal plane within a half-mile sightless.

Thinking discretion was most assuredly the better part of valor, Caarcrinolas _teleported _away leaving his Hezrou compatriots to an ignoble demise at the hands of the Devas and their Master. 

--------------------

The Nalfeshnee had arrived at Occipitus a mere tenday ago and found the place ripe for the picking. All the rumors were indeed true! Adimarchus had fallen before Graz’zt and the Plane remained open to conquest. After learning about the Test of Sacrifice, Caarcrinolas had entered the place, _summoned_ a trio of Hezrou, and laughed with sadistic glee as he threw one of them into the scorching pits of Occipitus. 

Considering the myriad corpses that were carelessly strewn around the palace, including that of a Rakshasa, Fire Giant and even a sizable Black Dragon (found decomposing outside), it was easy enough to construct a throne of bones. After his “audience chamber” was complete, the Nalfeshnee simply waited. Occasionally summoning a Glabrezu or pair of Vrocks to do his bidding, Caarcrinolas felt it would only be a matter of time before he had enough power and experience to consciously tap into his morphic potential and exhibit complete control over Occipitus.

Of course, there were other pretenders to his throne – many of whom were messily dispatched by his own hands. In some cases, the Demon thought with an ironic smile, they were subjected to the same fate that they hoped to inflict upon their own allies – death in Adimarchus’ plasma pit.

One day ago, a human, dead no less, had arrived in his throne room complete with a smoking eye mirroring Caarcrinolas’ own. Simply incinerating a dead body was no challenge and far too noble a fate in the Nalfeshnee’s estimation. Instead, the Hezrous had desecrated it in every way possible and would have done so much more if not for the timely intervention of the Devas and something else.

Indeed, as Caarcrinolas frantically _teleported_ away from Adimarchus’ palace, he wondered who or what that “something else” was. He distinctly remembered seeing a humanoid form before he was blinded – but what being possessed such an almighty, monumental aura? Could it have been an avatar, a living manifestation of some deity – Lathander perhaps?

Nevertheless, one thing was clear. The Nalfeshnee was prepared to quit Occipitus for now. He had no desire to return too soon – return and share the fate of his Hezrous.

--------------------

“What are your instructions Master?”

After slaying the toad-like demons, Lemaron and Vequaniel had discarded their corpses into the plasma vent. They now stood, uncomfortable and unnerved, around the violated body that the Hezrous had defiled.

Bearing the herald of Tyr, complete with warhammer and the scales of justice, a human in full plate mail nodded his head, “He too must be sent to the flame.”

“But, Master . . . are you certain?”

“Vequaniel, Tyr has sent you to protect me, not question my authority. This being’s body serves no further purpose to anybody, particularly in this state. We owe him the honor of purging his mortal coil. I am interested in his soul which has been cleansed of imperfections, not his carcass.”

“As you command, my Lord.”

After his companion had incinerated the corpse, Lemaron placed a brilliant diamond on the cold floor of the chamber as his master chanted the words to a _true resurrection _spell.

“By battling the Eryines to save the life of your fellows you have shown exemplary valor. By giving up your own life to save the city of Cauldron you have exhibited singular moral clarity. And, finally, for attempting to heal your friend even in the face of impending doom you have shown exceptional compassion. Though your powers were diminished on occasion and your material form was variable, your soul always remained pure. By the decree of Lord Tyr, your penance is at an end. Rise and once again re-join the ranks of Celestia.”

*A golden silhouette *began to dimly appear, gradually growing in strength as the spell was completed. Finally, there stood a bald green-skinned elf with beautiful white wings. With a thought, a trumpet appeared in his hands as he smiled and bowed deeply to his benefactor.

“High Justice Joachim Dethick. Indeed it has been a long time.”


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

gfunk said:
			
		

> A golden silhouette began to dimly appear, gradually growing in strength as the spell was completed. Finally, there stood a bald green-skinned elf with beautiful white wings. With a thought, a trumpet appeared in his hands as he smiled and bowed deeply to his benefactor.
> 
> “High Justice Joachim Dethick. Indeed it has been a long time.”



Indeed, it has. Nice plot twist, gfunk & JollyDoc. I wonder how this will ultimately affect the campaign. I still don't quite see the big picture, but I have no doubt you'll tell us before long. 




			
				gfunk said:
			
		

> “Vequaniel, Tyr has sent you to protect me, not question my authority. This being’s body serves no further purpose to anybody, particularly in this state. We owe him the honor of purging his mortal coil. I am interested in his soul which has been cleansed of imperfections, not his carcass.”



That does sound like Joachim !!!  Since Joachim true ressed Caine, will Entropy spare Grimm when/if they meet?


gfunk & JollyDoc, thanks for doing this!!!


PS: I still don't see Entropy's interest in Cauldron. Still, master gfunk would have had very good reasons to invest his character's time & power.


----------



## JollyDoc

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Indeed, it has. Nice plot twist, gfunk & JollyDoc. I wonder how this will ultimately affect the campaign. I still don't quite see the big picture, but I have no doubt you'll tell us before long.
> 
> The Big Picture will be revealed in time, as with all things.  This little twist will have far reaching consequences on the campaign and story as a whole, I assure you.  Nothing happens without purpose.
> 
> 
> PS: I always figured Adimarchus would turn out to be the main villain behind the Cagewrights...with Carcery being the prison plane, that would have been the perfect location for him after being defeated by Grazzt. We'll see how it turns out.
> 
> PPS: I still don't see Entropy's interest in the Cagewrights, except maybe in their portal "technology". Still, master gfunk would have had very good reasons to invest his character's time & power.




A word of caution NWK about revealing too much info on the Cagewrights, etc in these threads.  You can visit the NPC thread to talk more in depth about them.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Sorry, I definately don't want to spoil any part of your story/campaign. It's just that you caught me by surprise...   

BTW, I removed parts of my post above, though they are still present in your quote of me.


----------



## Hammerhead

Why do you think this Caine? I figured Pez just got True Ressurected.


----------



## gfunk

The body described (rags) is meant to be Caine's.  Also, the actions that Joachim described are a mix of Caine's and Pez's.  Though Pez held off the Eryines, Caine sacrificed himself in Occipitus as well as to heal Kiko (to be detailed soon in JollyDoc's Story Hour).


----------



## JollyDoc

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Sorry, I definately don't want to spoil any part of your story/campaign. It's just that you caught me by surprise...
> 
> BTW, I removed parts of my post above, though they are still present in your quote of me.




No worries my friend.  Just don't want to let any cats out of the bag until they are fully ready to pounce! )


----------



## Lela

Nice.  I'm not sure how I knew it was Joachim when I saw the Blinding light (can't think of any references to that) but I did like it.  Very shiney.

Of note though,




			
				gfunk said:
			
		

> After his companion had incinerated the corpse, Lemaron placed a brilliant diamond on the cold floor of the chamber as his master chanted the words to a _*true resurrection*_ spell.




and



			
				gfunk said:
			
		

> “. . .Though your powers were *diminished on occasion* and *your material form was variable*, your soul always remained pure. By the decree of Lord Tyr, your *penance* is at an end. Rise and once again *re-join* the ranks of Celestia.”




And the full description,



			
				gfunk said:
			
		

> A golden silhouette began to dimly appear, gradually growing in strength as the spell was completed. Finally, there stood a bald green-skinned elf with beautiful white wings. With a thought, a trumpet appeared in his hands as he smiled and bowed deeply to his benefactor.
> 
> “High Justice Joachim Dethick. Indeed it has been a long time.”




Finally, gfunk's comment,



			
				gfunk said:
			
		

> The body described (rags) is meant to be Caine's. Also, the actions that Joachim described are a *mix of Caine's and Pez's.*




Okay, someone else has got to see what I see.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> No worries my friend.  Just don't want to let any cats out of the bag until they are fully ready to pounce! )



 Cool. Anyway, looks like I was wrong...I guess the description of "bald" and "green-skinned" screamed Planetar to me...


----------



## Samuraicat

*Question about Quickened Spells*



			
				gfunk said:
			
		

> LOL, tell me about it!
> 
> <Everyone rolls initiative before encounter>
> 
> *Jollydoc: *OK, the Duthk'gith go first with a 22. Entropy, one of them charges you and swings his silver great sword <rolls>. A 44!
> 
> *Gfunk: *<smirks> Miss! My turn, right?
> 
> *Jollydoc: **sighs* Yes, go ahead.
> 
> *Gfunk: *OK, I cast a _quickened time stop_, then _reality maelstrom, bigby's clenched fist, summon _1d3 huge pseduonatural scorpions, _dimensional lock_, and _wall of force_ so they can't run away.




First, let me say, I am obviously new to the forum but I have read this SH in addition to JollyDocs Shackeled City SH.  Outstanding work in both cases.  I haven't played in many years but several of my friends and I have decided to jump back in and I will be running the SC Adventure Path...your stories have really helped me get back into the spirit of the game as well as provided a revitalized understanding of game mechanics (I have never played 3rd Edition...or 3.5.)

With that said, I have a question about the quote above.  Gfunk, did you do this all in one round?  If so, how?  My reading of the rules indicates that only one Quickened spell can be cast per round but you can also cast another, non-quickened spell as well, which gives two spells per round.  Maybe there is something I am missing.

Thanks, and keep up the great work!


----------



## Mortepierre

Samuraicat said:
			
		

> With that said, I have a question about the quote above.  Gfunk, did you do this all in one round?  If so, how?  My reading of the rules indicates that only one Quickened spell can be cast per round but you can also cast another, non-quickened spell as well, which gives two spells per round.  Maybe there is something I am missing.




Actually, your answer was in the quote itself. His quickened spell was a *Time Stop*.

Quoting the SRD:


> Time Stop
> Transmutation
> Level: Sor/Wiz 9, Trickery 9
> Components: V
> Casting Time: 1 standard action
> Range: Personal
> Target: You
> Duration: 1d4+1 rounds (apparent time); see text
> 
> This spell seems to make time cease to flow for everyone but you. In fact, you speed up so greatly that all other creatures seem frozen, though they are actually still moving at their normal speeds. *You are free to act for 1d4+1 rounds of apparent time*.


----------



## Samuraicat

Mortepierre,

thanks for the quick response.  Now that you point it out I feel like saying "duh!"  As mentioned I haven't played in awhile so I missed the obvious!


----------



## JollyDoc

Samuraicat said:
			
		

> Mortepierre,
> 
> thanks for the quick response.  Now that you point it out I feel like saying "duh!"  As mentioned I haven't played in awhile so I missed the obvious!




Welcome to the SH's Samurai.  I hope to update mine this week.  Our actual SC campaign has concluded now (for the time being), but I hope to keep bringing regular updates.


----------



## Samuraicat

*Write up for the Gen Con Tournament*

Jolly Doc,

In one of th SH, I read a post concerning your team winning the Gen Con D&D Open  Tourney, for which I heartily applaud you and your team.  Would it be possible for you to write up that particular event or if you have already done so, point me in the right direction?  I think it would be an interesting read.

After reading the post, I happened to be out at Books A Million and paged through Dragon Magazine and saw the picture you mentioned.  Pretty cool!

It reminds me of another time when I was looking through Dragon (an old one...many many moons ago) and ran across an article about the Gen Con Miniatures tournament.  I noticed one of the big winners that particular year was named Richard Wheeler and he won first place in every category he entered, including Best of Show.  It was his first time entering.  This was the same Richard Wheeler who used to DM for me and my friends when I was just a kid living in Houston, TX.  It was quite a surprise to see his name and his work featured in the magazine.  Maybe some of you remember it.  One of his entries was titled "Raiders of the Last Orc."  Oh well, enough of the memories!

Again, thanks for the great work JD and team.


----------



## JollyDoc

Samuraicat said:
			
		

> Jolly Doc,
> 
> In one of th SH, I read a post concerning your team winning the Gen Con D&D Open  Tourney, for which I heartily applaud you and your team.  Would it be possible for you to write up that particular event or if you have already done so, point me in the right direction?  I think it would be an interesting read.
> 
> After reading the post, I happened to be out at Books A Million and paged through Dragon Magazine and saw the picture you mentioned.  Pretty cool!
> 
> 
> Again, thanks for the great work JD and team.





Thank you again for the praise, Samurai!  Do you mean you want a play-by-play of the tournament?  If so, I'm sorry to say I don't remember enough specific details to write a thorough account.  I could summarize the high points.


----------



## Samuraicat

JD,

A high level overview would be great.  I realize it has been some time since the tourney and details get fuzzy.


----------



## JollyDoc

Samuraicat said:
			
		

> JD,
> 
> A high level overview would be great.  I realize it has been some time since the tourney and details get fuzzy.




You'll have to forgive my gaps in memory, but as near as I recall, we started out at around 5th level.  The characters were a shifter ranger (myself), a dwarf favored soul (Richard), a warforged fighter, a human wizard, a rogue, and a monk.  The gyst of the tourney was to recover several lost, powerful dragon shards for a wizard that had hired us.  The first session took place on an air ship en route to the southern continent to find the first dragon shard.  While aboard, the ship was attacked and in danger of an imminent crash.  The group had to defeat the boarding party and avert the crash.  Once on the ground, we made our way to a dungeon setting where the shard was supposed to be.  There, we clashed with several minor undead, a couple of trolls, and ultimately, an evil priestess and her warforged titan croney.  We handled ourselves well, with the monk disarming the priestess of her necklace which allowed her to control the wft, and giving it to our wizard, who then took over the construct.

The second tier leveled us all by one, with prestige classes being added.  I had a level of were-touched master, and I know the warforged had one of warforged juggernaut.  I can't remember the others.  This time, we went to an abandoned giant temple to find the next shard.  There, we ran afoul of drow, and a cadre of hill giants, as well as a drider.  In the climactic battle, we entered a misty, extradimensional area connected only by ledges, with a bevy of spell-casting drow on the far side guarding the shard.  My character had an incredible jump check, and closed the distance in one round, followed by most of the others who had made judicious use of the sorcerer's fly spell.  We bested the drow and took the shard, only to be confronted by a dragonne, and a half-dragon warrior who warned us of dire consequences should we return the shard to our wizard employer.  Ultimately, he left us no choice but to fight him.

The final round had us each around 7th or 8th level.  This time, we found that our employer had betrayed us and was planning to use the dragon shards for his own nefarious schemes.  We tracked him to his lair, which was a labyrinth guarded by a young red dragon and several small fire elementals.  His final abode was located on an island in the middle of a lava lake guarded by salamanders and a magma paraelemental.  This one was touch and go, and we ended up losing the rogue and the monk.  The elemental was beyond us, so our trusty mystic theurge lured it away, while my character once again jumped like a fiend to the wizard, followed by the flying warforged and the sorcerer.  We had to fight off a couple of azers and a fighter type, but ultimately, we defeated the wizard.

I should point out, that it was made clear to us that should our characters rest at any point in one session, that our session would end.  So, we had to guard or expedintures of resources carefully, and not get too wounded.  Also, we were graded on whether we completed each overall mission, and several submissions within, as well as how many made it to the end.  I think what nailed us the victory was that we were the only group to actually defeat the wizard, even though we lost two characters doing it.


----------



## Samuraicat

JD,

Thanks for taking the time to provide that overview.  I didn't realize from the Dragon article that it was a three round event.  Again, congratulations on the victory.


----------



## JollyDoc

Samuraicat said:
			
		

> JD,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to provide that overview.  I didn't realize from the Dragon article that it was a three round event.  Again, congratulations on the victory.




Thank you!  In the preliminary round, there were over one-hundred teams of six players each, making for over 700 total players in the tourney.  We were in good company.


----------



## beer_motor

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Thank you!  In the preliminary round, there were over one-hundred teams of six players each, making for over 700 total players in the tourney.  We were in good company.





Hey I'm going to be coming along this year - we should talk about signups and hotel rooms and hookers & blow!  Erm, yeah.


----------



## JollyDoc

beer_motor said:
			
		

> Hey I'm going to be coming along this year - we should talk about signups and hotel rooms and hookers & blow!  Erm, yeah.





Yeah, definitely.  I'd love to be in the convention center hotel this year, so we can just head across the crosswalk.  That way, when your blasted on blow, being half-supported by two hookers, you won't have that far to stumble.


----------

